# January 2012 IVF



## HuskyMomWI

Hello ladies! I know there are a couple of us on the DEC/JAN/FEB thread that are very close in our dates for IVF so thought it would be good to have a thread specific to January so we can obsess over everything together :)

However - hopefully Mrs. Bear joins because she is the champion of keeping track of this stuff on page 1. I am lazy like that.

Princess_1991
IVF#1: Merional
Status: BFP! BFP! BFP! :)

Mrs. Bear
IVF #1 Short Protocol: Gonal-F, Ganirilex, PIO
Status: BFP! BFP! BFP!:)

Arimas
IVF #2 (Follistim)
Status: BFN :(

31andTrying
IVF #1 Microflare Lupron Protocol: micro-Lupron,Follistim, Menopur
Status: BFP! :)

vesper21
IVF#3: Antagonist Protocol (75 Follistim, 75 menopur, ganirelix)
Status: BFP! BFP! BFP!:)

aem118
IVF #1 Long Lupron Protocol
Status:Bfn:(

KristyHart
IVF#2 Short Protocol: Gonalf
Status: BFN :(

Traskey
IVF #2
Status: BFP! BFP! BFP! :)

babydrms
IVF #1
Status: stimming

Lisa7781
IVF #1
Status: Baseline 1/2

tortoise
IVF
Status: To start stims 1/5

smileypants
IVF
Status: Starting stims 1/13

monalisa81
IVF #1
Status: ET complete

Hoping 1986
IVF #1
Status: ET 2/4 or 2/5

Schoolteacher
ICSI #2 (Gonal-F and Cetrotide)
Short protocol and egg sharing
Stimms: approx 23/1

Sarah10380
IVF - Feb

berki
IVF #1 - Feb/March
Status: Starts DR after Jan AF

Dis3tnd
FET in Jan

Swepakepa3
IVF#1 - Jan/Feb

Gracy 004
On hold for a bit

Pk2of8
IVF #2 Antagonist Protocol: Follistim(350iu), low-dose HCG, and Ganirelix
Status: On hold for a bit

Cravingababy
IVF #1 - February
Status: Waiting to start stims on 2/3

Springy
IVF #1 - Mar/Apr (long protocol: Suprefact, Gonal-F, Luveris)
Status: Decided to switch clinics, consult Feb 22 but may be moved up if there is a cancellation


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Hello ladies! I know there are a couple of us on the DEC/JAN/FEB thread that are very close in our dates for IVF so thought it would be good to have a thread specific to January so we can obsess over everything together :)
> 
> However - hopefully Mrs. Bear joins because she is the champion of keeping track of this stuff on page 1. I am lazy that way.
> 
> 31andTrying
> IVF - Dec (microflare Lupron protocol: micro-Lupron, Follistim(lots and lots), Menopur)
> Status: start BCP in Dec, start lupron 1/6, start stims 1/7

LOL - does that mean I should start 'the list' in this post :haha:

And you totally copied your stats out of the other thread..... I can tell :winkwink:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I work smarter not harder. Copy & paste. :) 

Hey - I was going to ask you - My Dr has me at 400 iu of Follistim per day. They called in 4 pens of 900 iu each. I reduced the order to 3 hoping I won't need the last one. If I do end up needing it they can overnight it. I am debating about reducing it to 2. My Dr office will loan you the meds if they don't arrive in time. The 900 * 3 even feels like a lot but maybe I am just in denial that I need that much. The nurse said that I will need 1200 in the first 3 days before I get scanned to see if we reduce it.


----------



## Springy

GOOD LUCK ladies I'll be lurking and following both of you as I'll be just behind you in the new year!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Hey - I was going to ask you - My Dr has me at 400 iu of Follistim per day. They called in 4 pens of 900 iu each. I reduced the order to 3 hoping I won't need the last one. If I do end up needing it they can overnight it. I am debating about reducing it to 2. My Dr office will loan you the meds if they don't arrive in time. The 900 * 3 even feels like a lot but maybe I am just in denial that I need that much. The nurse said that I will need 1200 in the first 3 days before I get scanned to see if we reduce it.

Well, that would leave you with 1500 for probably another 6-7 days of stims. If you reduce to two that only leaves 600 and I doubt they will drop you to only 100 iu per day. So odds are you will need the 3rd one.

Can you get your dose from multiple pens (if only 100 is left in one can you do the other 300 from another) or does the dose need to come all from one pen? That can throw a wrench in there too. I know I can do that but I don't have a pen so wasn't sure if the rules were different.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

They have smaller dose pens on order also. 600s and 300s. I was thinking about just getting the 2x900 first and then after the first scan ordering more if I need to. It seems like most people take 100-150 per day. With the 600 units that would be left - I could order a 300 pen or a 600 if necessary vs the 900.

Or should I just order it and not worry about it?

I called about an appt on the 2nd. They are closed but will have a doctor in incase someone needs an IUI, etc and it will be my doctor as that is his weekend on the rotation. They told me to call the Friday before and they would let me know if I could get started on the 2nd.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

[/QUOTE]
Can you get your dose from multiple pens (if only 100 is left in one can you do the other 300 from another) or does the dose need to come all from one pen? That can throw a wrench in there too. I know I can do that but I don't have a pen so wasn't sure if the rules were different.[/QUOTE]

Good question. If I have to stay at 400 or even 200,300 if it has to come from the same pen that would suck.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy said:


> GOOD LUCK ladies I'll be lurking and following both of you as I'll be just behind you in the new year!!!!

You set up the ticker!!! yeah!! And I'm not giving up hope that you will get your appt earlier and have it be in January.


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> They have smaller dose pens on order also. 600s and 300s. I was thinking about just getting the 2x900 first and then after the first scan ordering more if I need to. It seems like most people take 100-150 per day. With the 600 units that would be left - I could order a 300 pen or a 600 if necessary vs the 900.
> 
> Or should I just order it and not worry about it?
> 
> I called about an appt on the 2nd. They are closed but will have a doctor in incase someone needs an IUI, etc and it will be my doctor as that is his weekend on the rotation. They told me to call the Friday before and they would let me know if I could get started on the 2nd.

I would say you will drop to a minimum of 150 IU a day probably more so you probably need at least 2 x 900 plus a 450 pen.

Can you get your dose from multiple pens (if only 100 is left in one can you do the other 300 from another) or does the dose need to come all from one pen? That can throw a wrench in there too. I know I can do that but I don't have a pen so wasn't sure if the rules were different.[/QUOTE]

Good question. If I have to stay at 400 or even 200,300 if it has to come from the same pen that would suck.[/QUOTE]

It doesn't matter if your dose comes from the same pen. You can use 150IU out of one and then an additional 150IU out of another if you required a 300IU dose. Just means you need to jab yourself twice! On my last cycle one night I needed to jab myself three times! EEEK! Used part of my dose from one pen, tried to sqeeze an additional 25IU out of the other pen then needed 75IU from a reconstituted vial ... that was NOT a fun evening!!!!

ALSO I know the Gonal F pens come overfilled, not sure about Follistim pens and how they work but each time I was able to get an additional 75IU out of each pen.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

maybe I'll have them give me the 2x900 + 1 600 to start w/. I hate being an adult and having to make decisions like this.

That's 3 days of 400 and 8 days of 150. I would say that would be the minimum I would need. Maybe I'll go with that.

So much for just going w/what the doctor says and not stressing...


----------



## berki

Well I start after January AF but shes not due until around the 14 or 15 so I won't actually start my protocol until like Feb 3 or 4 but I am still going to lurk around here since I am right behind y'all if thats ok :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Berki - yep :) Join us! Did you have testing that you have to do in Jan or are you just waiting for your next cycle?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> maybe I'll have them give me the 2x900 + 1 600 to start w/. I hate being an adult and having to make decisions like this.
> 
> That's 3 days of 400 and 8 days of 150. I would say that would be the minimum I would need. Maybe I'll go with that.
> 
> So much for just going w/what the doctor says and not stressing...

That should be plenty. I would go ahead and have at least that much on hand so you aren't adding another worry. After your first scan you should have an idea of whether you need more than that. Be sure to check the price differences. Don't want to order the 600 if 900 isn't that much difference. Better to have more than not enough.


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> maybe I'll have them give me the 2x900 + 1 600 to start w/. I hate being an adult and having to make decisions like this.
> 
> That's 3 days of 400 and 8 days of 150. I would say that would be the minimum I would need. Maybe I'll go with that.
> 
> So much for just going w/what the doctor says and not stressing...

So from now on are we going to relax and trust the Dr?!? :haha:


----------



## KristyHart

Hi ladies

I will be starting round 2 in Jan. I take my last BCP on 1st Jan, est stimming from 5th Jan and est EC 20th Jan

Lets hope we all get our BFP's xxxxxxxxx


----------



## berki

31andTrying said:


> Berki - yep :) Join us! Did you have testing that you have to do in Jan or are you just waiting for your next cycle?

Testing all done just waiting for cycle to start and have to have bloodwork done on CD3~


----------



## HuskyMomWI

KristyHart said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I will be starting round 2 in Jan. I take my last BCP on 1st Jan, est stimming from 5th Jan and est EC 20th Jan
> 
> Lets hope we all get our BFP's xxxxxxxxx

Welcome Kristy! You are right on schedule with a few of us. I start stims on 1/7 with estimated ER on 1/19. :) Getting close.

Did they change your protocol for this round? What protocol did you use the last time? I have low ovarian reserve also so I am using the microflare protocol.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

berki said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Berki - yep :) Join us! Did you have testing that you have to do in Jan or are you just waiting for your next cycle?
> 
> Testing all done just waiting for cycle to start and have to have bloodwork done on CD3~Click to expand...

That is exciting! Hopefully the time goes quickly.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I will be starting round 2 in Jan. I take my last BCP on 1st Jan, est stimming from 5th Jan and est EC 20th Jan
> 
> Lets hope we all get our BFP's xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Welcome Kristy! You are right on schedule with a few of us. I start stims on 1/7 with estimated ER on 1/19. :) Getting close.Click to expand...

Welcome Kristy - I start stims 1/7 as well so sounds like we will all be right around the same time :xmas12:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Hello ladies! I know there are a couple of us on the DEC/JAN/FEB thread that are very close in our dates for IVF so thought it would be good to have a thread specific to January so we can obsess over everything together :)
> 
> However - hopefully Mrs. Bear joins because she is the champion of keeping track of this stuff on page 1. I am lazy that way.
> 
> KristyHart
> IVF#2
> Status: On BCP, start stims 1/5 with ER around 1/20
> 
> Mrs. Bear
> IVF #1 Short Protocol: Gonal-F, Ganirilex, PIO
> Status: On BCP, start stims 1/7 with ER around 1/16
> 
> 31andTrying
> IVF #1 Microflare Lupron Protocol: micro-Lupron(10iu), Follistim(400iu), Menopur(150 iu)
> Status: On BCP, start stims 1/7, estimated ER 1/19
> 
> berki
> IVF #1 - Feb/March
> Status: Starts DR after Jan AF
> 
> Springy
> IVF #1 - Mar/Apr (long protocol: Suprefact, Gonal-F, Luveris)
> Status: Decided to switch clinics, consult Feb 22 but may be moved up if there is a cancellation

Look at you all fancy putting everyone in order by their dates - trying to show me up huh??? :xmas13:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mrs. Bear said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I know there are a couple of us on the DEC/JAN/FEB thread that are very close in our dates for IVF so thought it would be good to have a thread specific to January so we can obsess over everything together :)
> 
> However - hopefully Mrs. Bear joins because she is the champion of keeping track of this stuff on page 1. I am lazy that way.
> 
> KristyHart
> IVF#2
> Status: On BCP, start stims 1/5 with ER around 1/20
> 
> Mrs. Bear
> IVF #1 Short Protocol: Gonal-F, Ganirilex, PIO
> Status: On BCP, start stims 1/7 with ER around 1/16
> 
> 31andTrying
> IVF #1 Microflare Lupron Protocol: micro-Lupron(10iu), Follistim(400iu), Menopur(150 iu)
> Status: On BCP, start stims 1/7, estimated ER 1/19
> 
> berki
> IVF #1 - Feb/March
> Status: Starts DR after Jan AF
> 
> Springy
> IVF #1 - Mar/Apr (long protocol: Suprefact, Gonal-F, Luveris)
> Status: Decided to switch clinics, consult Feb 22 but may be moved up if there is a cancellation
> 
> Look at you all fancy putting everyone in order by their dates - trying to show me up huh???Click to expand...

OCD :dishes: lol 

Ok - looking at the emoticons - when would this fit into a fertility conversation? :flasher:


----------



## pk2of8

Hi ladies...may I join? I'm down-regging now on bcp's for ivf/icsi #2. Just started the bcp's last night and found out I'll be doing antagonist protocol with Follistim, low-dose HCG, and Ganirelix. Baseline to ve done Jan 5th. Probably start stims on Jan 6th and ER likely around the 18th or 19th, so I'm right in there with you!! I'm so excited about this cycle compared to my first one. Well part of that is because until yesterday, I thought my nurse screwed up my schedule and that I wouldn't be able to cycle til march, but thank God, they changed my protocol so we could still move forward with the Jan cycle! :happydance:

I did Follistim 300iu every day of stims last time, and the cartridges are overfilled, so a couple of times I split the dose between cartridges. This time we're starting at 350iu and may increase...we'll see. 

31andtrying...did your doc suggest that they would lower your Follistim dose after a few days? 

I hope we all have a fantastic start to the new year with our cycles!!! :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

pk2of8 said:


> Hi ladies...may I join? I'm down-regging now on bcp's for ivf/icsi #2. Just started the bcp's last night and found out I'll be doing antagonist protocol with Follistim, low-dose HCG, and Ganirelix. Baseline to ve done Jan 5th. Probably start stims on Jan 6th and ER likely around the 18th or 19th, so I'm right in there with you!! I'm so excited about this cycle compared to my first one. Well part of that is because until yesterday, I thought my nurse screwed up my schedule and that I wouldn't be able to cycle til march, but thank God, they changed my protocol so we could still move forward with the Jan cycle! :happydance:
> 
> I did Follistim 300iu every day of stims last time, and the cartridges are overfilled, so a couple of times I split the dose between cartridges. This time we're starting at 350iu and may increase...we'll see.
> 
> 31andtrying...did your doc suggest that they would lower your Follistim dose after a few days?
> 
> I hope we all have a fantastic start to the new year with our cycles!!! :hugs:

Welcome! The doctor has me starting at 400IU of follistim per day. I think the doctor thinks I will stay at that level due to VERY low AMH results. The nurse thought maybe it would be reduced given I responded very well to femara during previous IUI attempts but who knows.


----------



## Swepakepa3

i'm hoping to do IVF #! Jan/Feb exact medication is unknown at this time!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

pk2of8 said:


> Hi ladies...may I join? I'm down-regging now on bcp's for ivf/icsi #2. Just started the bcp's last night and found out I'll be doing antagonist protocol with Follistim, low-dose HCG, and Ganirelix. Baseline to ve done Jan 5th. Probably start stims on Jan 6th and ER likely around the 18th or 19th, so I'm right in there with you!! I'm so excited about this cycle compared to my first one. Well part of that is because until yesterday, I thought my nurse screwed up my schedule and that I wouldn't be able to cycle til march, but thank God, they changed my protocol so we could still move forward with the Jan cycle! :happydance:
> 
> I did Follistim 300iu every day of stims last time, and the cartridges are overfilled, so a couple of times I split the dose between cartridges. This time we're starting at 350iu and may increase...we'll see.
> 
> 31andtrying...did your doc suggest that they would lower your Follistim dose after a few days?
> 
> I hope we all have a fantastic start to the new year with our cycles!!! :hugs:

:hi: Wow - there are a LOT of us on here stimming around the same time! FX for a BnB BFP boom!:thumbup:



Swepakepa3 said:


> i'm hoping to do IVF #! Jan/Feb exact medication is unknown at this time!!

 :wave:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi

can i ask how old you all are that are going for ivf?

i have so many questions to ask? just been told we might need to go down ivf route.

everyone having ivf on the nhs? x


----------



## Springy

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hi
> 
> can i ask how old you all are that are going for ivf?
> 
> i have so many questions to ask? just been told we might need to go down ivf route.
> 
> everyone having ivf on the nhs? x

I am 33 and I have been TTC #1 since Nov 2009. I am not located in the UK so definitely not NHS funded. I am in Canada so IVF is all an out of pocket expense for me.


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks for the kind welcome girls!! :hugs: it'll be nice for me to have you all cycling at the same time, as my first time I was in a group with a lovely group of ladies but ended up being the last to cycle and was all by myself. This will be so cool to go through it together! :thumbup:



31andTrying said:


> Welcome! The doctor has me starting at 400IU of follistim per day. I think the doctor thinks I will stay at that level due to VERY low AMH results. The nurse thought maybe it would be reduced given I responded very well to femara during previous IUI attempts but who knows.

Well it's true that injectibles are a totally different ballgame, so I hope you don't have to do the high Follistim...that stuff is OUTRAGEOUSLY expensive! My nurse was able to get all but one vial of my Follistim donated this time around! Such a relief b/c we don't have $3k for meds right now! I'm so thankful!! My amh has never been tested (that I'm aware of) b/c all my other levels come back "normal", but I'm not convinced. I had a low response last time, and I was on 300!!! 




mummy.wannabe said:


> Hi
> 
> can i ask how old you all are that are going for ivf?
> 
> i have so many questions to ask? just been told we might need to go down ivf route.
> 
> everyone having ivf on the nhs? x

I'm 35... I live in Florida in the US, and our insurance doesn't cover ivf at all, so we're also totally out of pocket. Sucks. Soooooooo expensive to do this... But I'm so grateful we've been able to get this far! If this one fails, I don't know what we'll be able to do though. We'll be out of savings. :nope:


----------



## berki

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hi
> 
> can i ask how old you all are that are going for ivf?
> 
> i have so many questions to ask? just been told we might need to go down ivf route.
> 
> everyone having ivf on the nhs? x

Hi there :winkwink:
I am 27 (until Feruary) haha!!!
Ask away thats why we are all here!
I like SPringy am from Canada and am all out of pocket other that other than my benefits through work covering (some) of the medications, very expensive but *hopefully* worthwhile expense!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hi
> 
> can i ask how old you all are that are going for ivf?
> 
> i have so many questions to ask? just been told we might need to go down ivf route.
> 
> everyone having ivf on the nhs? x

I just turned 38. I am in the US so it is all self pay. I am lucky in that my employer self insures so I will get coverage for about half of cycle #1 but if we need anything after that we will have to come up with 100% of the costs.

I know lots of NHS ladies on BnB have had to be waitlisted so if you think you might have to go to IVF maybe get yourself on the waitlist now so you don't have to wait a year or two down the road :shrug:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hi
> 
> can i ask how old you all are that are going for ivf?
> 
> i have so many questions to ask? just been told we might need to go down ivf route.
> 
> everyone having ivf on the nhs? x

I am 32 and am jumping on the IVF train. We have been TTC for 3 years, the last year was spent doing 5 IUI treatments, among other procedures. I am also in the US so our adventure is 100% out of pocket. I am very grateful that my husband and I have been savers for the last 8+ years of marriage or it wouldn't be possible. It is going to be worth it though :) IVF seemed like such a scary thing until it actually rolls around. I am still a bit scared but more excited than anything. LET'S GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Two more acupuncture appointments scheduled! I downloaded some yoga music from Itunes that I'm hoping will put me in a sleepy state of mind. 

I went to my two nieces christmas programs today. They were quite the little stars. It makes me long for this even more. I can't wait to be going to my child's Christmas program. Hopefully soon! Kind of blows my mind to look around a room of parents and think that they probably all conceived naturally and I have a refrigerator full of meds on the way... No feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Two more acupuncture appointments scheduled! I downloaded some yoga music from Itunes that I'm hoping will put me in a sleepy state of mind.
> 
> I went to my two nieces christmas programs today. They were quite the little stars. It makes me long for this even more. I can't wait to be going to my child's Christmas program. Hopefully soon! Kind of blows my mind to look around a room of parents and think that they probably all conceived naturally and I have a refrigerator full of meds on the way... No feeling sorry for myself.

Remember the "poem" I sent you? I'll be a better Mother ... reread it. This will TOTALLY be worth it when you have that precious little one or ONES in your arms. And also remember

Patience is not the ability to wait, it is the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting .... 

Clearly I'm having an optimistic day today ;):xmas8:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies 
Mind if I join on this thread??

I stop BCP on the 31/1
Have baseline scan on 3/1
Not really sure what estimated date I'll be starting stimming as I have no idea how long after BCP af starts :shrug:
I will start stimming on CD2 tho :thumbup:
Also they haven't given me an estimated er or et date :(
Due to cancelled cycle this month I already have all my meds sitting in the cupboard getting very lonely!!
I will be on 187.5ml of merional for the first 2 days, then drop to 150ml of merional 

It's getting closer and I'm chomping at the bit to get going!!


----------



## princess_1991

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hi
> 
> can i ask how old you all are that are going for ivf?
> 
> i have so many questions to ask? just been told we might need to go down ivf route.
> 
> everyone having ivf on the nhs? x

:hi: I'm 20, we've been trying for nearly 3 years (infact it's 3 years in February :wacko:)

We werent eligible for ivf on the nhs because DH already has children, thinking about it now I'm kinda glad because I would have had to wait untill I was 23 before they'd consider me for ivf on nhs :dohh:

If you have any questions I'd love to help :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Two more acupuncture appointments scheduled! I downloaded some yoga music from Itunes that I'm hoping will put me in a sleepy state of mind.
> 
> I went to my two nieces christmas programs today. They were quite the little stars. It makes me long for this even more. I can't wait to be going to my child's Christmas program. Hopefully soon! Kind of blows my mind to look around a room of parents and think that they probably all conceived naturally and I have a refrigerator full of meds on the way... No feeling sorry for myself.

Hope your music helps you relax for acupuncture this time. Are you staying with the same one or driving to the fertility one?

I feel you about the nieces. My two youngest are twins that are almost 3 and they are just now starting to 'get' Santa. At their Santa pics the other day one stood at the exit for 15 minutes while we waited shouting in her toddler voice 'Hi Santa' 'It's ME Santa' 'Santa do you have presents?' over and over... :xmas13: It was SO cute :haha:

As far as the parents, they say at least 10% of couples have some infertility issues so next time remember that 10% of them are in the same boat as you :flower:



Springy said:


> Patience is not the ability to wait, it is the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting ....
> 
> Clearly I'm having an optimistic day today ;):xmas8:

Yay for an optimistic day :xmas12:



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: ladies
> Mind if I join on this thread??
> 
> I stop BCP on the 31/1
> Have baseline scan on 3/1
> Not really sure what estimated date I'll be starting stimming as I have no idea how long after BCP af starts :shrug:
> I will start stimming on CD2 tho :thumbup:
> Also they haven't given me an estimated er or et date :(
> Due to cancelled cycle this month I already have all my meds sitting in the cupboard getting very lonely!!
> I will be on 187.5ml of merional for the first 2 days, then drop to 150ml of merional
> 
> It's getting closer and I'm chomping at the bit to get going!!

Hi Princess :hi: I'm the same way, my meds are on top of DHs dresser at the foot of the bed and they are just STARING at me every night before going to bed and every morning when I get up :haha: Never thought we would all be all worked up and antsy about giving ourselves shots every day :xmas13:

If you stop BCP on the 31st I would suspect AF should show around the 4th or so and you would start stims the 6th or 7th. 

I wonder if so many people are starting right after the first of the year because so many clinics close over the holidays :shrug:


----------



## princess_1991

That was my problem mrs bear, af didn't show in time for them closing for Xmas so they wanted to start me as soon as they opened on the 3rd, so thats when they've booked my baseline for :thumbup:
I think its nice tho, new year, new start and all that!
If af comes on the 4th I'll start stims on the 5th as there starting me on cd2, 
Do you know what day there starting you because I thought cd2 was pretty unusual :shrug:

31 - I know what you mean about your neices too, my baby cousin (technically she's my 2nd cousin but all my cousins are really close, so their more like brothers and sister to me) is 9 months old and absolutely georgeous!
My other cousin is due in January, this ones gunna be quite hard for me because when I first had my initial consultation with the clinic she decided her and her bf were gunna try for a baby and if I hadn't have had all my set backs we'd be due around the same time (if it worked of course :blush:)
So many of my friends have announced pregnancies lately!
Im waffling on now sorry :blush:

It is hard seeing so many people around us with babies and children and hopefully them people will never have to go through the heartbreak we do, but when we do get our little miracles we'll appreciate them that little bit more!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

princess_1991 said:


> If af comes on the 4th I'll start stims on the 5th as there starting me on cd2,
> Do you know what day there starting you because I thought cd2 was pretty unusual :shrug:
> 
> 31 - I know what you mean about your neices too, my baby cousin (technically she's my 2nd cousin but all my cousins are really close, so their more like brothers and sister to me) is 9 months old and absolutely georgeous!
> My other cousin is due in January, this ones gunna be quite hard for me because when I first had my initial consultation with the clinic she decided her and her bf were gunna try for a baby and if I hadn't have had all my set backs we'd be due around the same time (if it worked of course :blush:)
> So many of my friends have announced pregnancies lately!
> Im waffling on now sorry :blush:

I think cd2 is pretty common for injectibles because they really want them to kick in before your body 'selects' an egg on its own. My RE doesn't really even wait for AF when I am coming off BCP, he has you start 5 days after the last pill regardless. That would be pretty much cd2 for most people I guess :shrug:

I feel you about your cousin - a good friend started trying around the same time I did and got lucky on cycle 2, the first cycle she used OPK, and she had her baby this past May. She is even mid 30s which is supposed to be harder but she is proof that it isn't for everybody. Oh well, our time will come :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I hadn't given much thought to the clinics closing. It is pretty odd that we have so many ladies starting at the exact same time. That has to be it. I know the lab at our clinic is closed for two weeks so that is why we are starting just after the first. Getting excited!!! I was getting my haircut this morning and the girl that cuts it (went to high school with her) asked how things are going with the fertility adventures. I told her we are doing IVF in Jan and she asked what IVF is. It is wierd to think that folks don't know what it is but I guess if you weren't forced to be familiar w/it maybe we wouldn't be either. 

One week until Christmas. Yikes! Time to wrap and bake. And eat and bake. :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mrs. Bear said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> If af comes on the 4th I'll start stims on the 5th as there starting me on cd2,
> Do you know what day there starting you because I thought cd2 was pretty unusual :shrug:
> 
> 31 - I know what you mean about your neices too, my baby cousin (technically she's my 2nd cousin but all my cousins are really close, so their more like brothers and sister to me) is 9 months old and absolutely georgeous!
> My other cousin is due in January, this ones gunna be quite hard for me because when I first had my initial consultation with the clinic she decided her and her bf were gunna try for a baby and if I hadn't have had all my set backs we'd be due around the same time (if it worked of course :blush:)
> So many of my friends have announced pregnancies lately!
> Im waffling on now sorry :blush:
> 
> I think cd2 is pretty common for injectibles because they really want them to kick in before your body 'selects' an egg on its own. My RE doesn't really even wait for AF when I am coming off BCP, he has you start 5 days after the last pill regardless. That would be pretty much cd2 for most people I guess :shrug:
> 
> I feel you about your cousin - a good friend started trying around the same time I did and got lucky on cycle 2, the first cycle she used OPK, and she had her baby this past May. She is even mid 30s which is supposed to be harder but she is proof that it isn't for everybody. Oh well, our time will come :thumbup:Click to expand...

We really aren't waiting for AF either. The nurse said I may get a day of spotting or so but either way it wouldn't change the schedule. I have to go in on 12/30 for our injection training and the mock transfer. I may just ask if that can be the ultrasound that gets us started vs having to go back on 1/3. Would save us a trip to the Dr and would allow us to start earlier. Then the appt on 1/3 could be bloodwork and start the injections.


----------



## KristyHart

31andTrying said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I will be starting round 2 in Jan. I take my last BCP on 1st Jan, est stimming from 5th Jan and est EC 20th Jan
> 
> Lets hope we all get our BFP's xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Welcome Kristy! You are right on schedule with a few of us. I start stims on 1/7 with estimated ER on 1/19. :) Getting close.
> 
> Did they change your protocol for this round? What protocol did you use the last time? I have low ovarian reserve also so I am using the microflare protocol.Click to expand...


Same short protocol. The only thing different is the BCP before hand and upping the dosage of gonal f for few days. I took have poor reserve. Only produced 5 last time, only 2 took and only 1 made it. I am hoping for a better outcome this time.

I have lost a stone and half, changed my diet and been having acupuncture so fingers crossed xxx

What is the microflare protocol?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

For those of you with little ones in your life (nieces/nephews count) the messages from this website are unbelievable. We did these for our nieces last year (ages 3 and 4) and they were awestruck. They couldn't believe how much Santa "knew" about them. :)

https://www.portablenorthpole.tv/home

Acupuncture - I am going to just stick with the same guy that does it at the hospital where our clinic is. There is a local girl but I'm not going to chance it. I figured I would just stay there because by the time I made a decision otherwise, it would be January and we would have already started the meds.

Microflare - I'm not sure exactly what the difference is. I know that on mine I don't do lupron ahead of the stims other than one day. I start micro-lupron on the 6th and stims on the 7th and I think the lupron is diluted. I think it is supposed to take advantage of your natural hormone surges and just submerge them in additional hormones. (that's my non-medical interpretation anyway) :)


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> I hadn't given much thought to the clinics closing. It is pretty odd that we have so many ladies starting at the exact same time. That has to be it. I know the lab at our clinic is closed for two weeks so that is why we are starting just after the first. Getting excited!!! I was getting my haircut this morning and the girl that cuts it (went to high school with her) asked how things are going with the fertility adventures. I told her we are doing IVF in Jan and she asked what IVF is. It is wierd to think that folks don't know what it is but I guess if you weren't forced to be familiar w/it maybe we wouldn't be either.
> 
> One week until Christmas. Yikes! Time to wrap and bake. And eat and bake. :)

I struggle when trying to talk to friends about IVF as they have no I dea what I am talking about and I can't be bothered to "educate" them!!!! So much easier to talk to you ladies who just get it :)

Everyone getting all geared up for Christmas? I need to finish my shopping this week!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm about finished shopping, now just wrapping and trying to bring some order to the house before DH gets home :dohh:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am working on putting all of my mom's 2+ years worth of videos and pictures into DVDs as her gift. Yikes. She takes soooo many pictures. :) Tonight I have to pack to for a work trip to OH. 

How is everyone doing? I can't believe christmas is next weekend!


----------



## princess_1991

I don't talk to my friends about ivf, it's something id rather keep to myself as at my age alot of people dont understand us even wanting a baby let alone having to go through ivf to do so, my family know and my aunties been through it before so most of them already know how it works :thumbup:

I'm nearly done for Xmas just gotta finish getting a few presents this week, I have no idea what to get my mom tho!


----------



## vesper21

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I'm due to start early Jan... taking Provera this Friday for 10 days, and starting stims 3rd/4th January. 

I just can't wait to get started now, I hate this limbo phase. But I also know how quickly the time goes whilst stimming.

I'm on short antaganist protocol; 75 follistim, 75 menopur and ganirelix.

This will be my 3rd cycle, first one being BFN and 2nd one BFP but we lost our precious little girl at 23wks earlier this year.

I'm doing yoga about 4 times a week, drinking raspberry leaf tea, metformin, Vit D, Vit B, prenatals, and upped my protein intake. I hope it all works!

Hoping to get to know you all over the coming weeks!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: vesper
Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
Just out of interest where are you from? Are you nhs private etc?

Seems like a few of us will be stimming at the same time :thumbup:


----------



## vesper21

Hey Princess,

I'm actually living NYC, but originally from UK. I did my previous 2 cycles in London - at Guys (NHS) and the Lister Clinic (Private). I highly recommend Lister if you can afford to go private. Where are you doing your cycle?


----------



## princess_1991

I'm at CRM London, but I'm from the midlands and were doing egg sharing hence the travelling :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome Vesper :hi:

So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Sounds like most of us will be stimming together on this thread :xmas1: FX it is the sign of a lucky thread and we will be drowning in BFPs come February :xmas12:


----------



## Springy

I have a really good feeling about this thread!!! So many of you all around the same time. Can't wait to follow you ladies and be right behind you.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Still hoping for a cancellation for you Springy so you don't have to wait so long. You've waited long enough :thumbup:


----------



## monalisa81

Hi ladies,
please count me in. We're starting IVF when january AF arrives around the 20th. We're unexplained and I'm so sick and tired of doctors telling that there's nothing wrong with us. It's been 2 years and I'm really hopeful about IVF, I hope all of us will have our BFPs this time :flower:


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Still hoping for a cancellation for you Springy so you don't have to wait so long. You've waited long enough :thumbup:

Thanks Mrs. Bear I'm still holding out for one too but am trying to wrap my head around an April / May IVF cycle as realistically I won't be able to get started in March with a consult only being the last week of February! Keep those fingers and toes crossed for me!!!



monalisa81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> please count me in. We're starting IVF when january AF arrives around the 20th. We're unexplained and I'm so sick and tired of doctors telling that there's nothing wrong with us. It's been 2 years and I'm really hopeful about IVF, I hope all of us will have our BFPs this time :flower:

Hi monalisa - our situations sound VERY similar. It has been just over 2 years for my husband and I and we too are unexplained. Everyone says to me "but this should be good news, there is nothing wrong with either if you!" to which I respond "yes but if I KNEW what the problem was maybe we could FIX it!!!"


----------



## monalisa81

Hi Springy!
Sounds like we're in the same boat. That's how I exactly feel, having unexplained infertility is worse than most of the fertility issues, there is no solution to it because they don't know why it's not happening. People keep saying "you have no issues, it will happen if you don't stress about it" and I feel like screaming at them.


----------



## Springy

monalisa81 said:


> Hi Springy!
> Sounds like we're in the same boat. That's how I exactly feel, having unexplained infertility is worse than most of the fertility issues, there is no solution to it because they don't know why it's not happening. People keep saying "you have no issues, it will happen if you don't stress about it" and I feel like screaming at them.

If I hear "just relax and it will happen" or "its because your obsessing over it" one more time I am going to punch someone, and I am NOT a violent person!!!! 

Well just think of it this way, 2012 is only 11 days away and 2012 WILL be our YEAR!!!!!


----------



## berki

oh yes just relax.. thats how it works... go to H%^% haha...

Carolyn... I think youll get a cancellation in jan then we will get to do this together as everyone else is ahead of me too!! But glad I will have lots of peoples experiences to go on!!! So excited for everyone and to start seeing all the BFPS reeling in


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yes, gotta love how it will all just 'magically' happen if we just relax... that or we are just trying too hard and once we stop trying then presto! :dohh: It is amazing just how clueless people are some times...


----------



## babydrms

Hi all - I see a couple of familiar names in this thread. 

It looks like I am going to be a January person too - looking to start my stim around the 10th...

I'm a newby and I have no idea what the different protocols mean. I am going to start bcp on day 3 after labs and an ultrasound for antral follicle count. Plan is to start stim two weeks later...haven't read anyone else's that follows the same way. I asked three times if that was the plan and the RE and nurse both said yes - plan for retrieval at the end of January. I think my protocol is going to include a lot of meds for stimulating seeing as my last antral count was six and my fsh is high, estrogen and AMH low (estrogen is actually really low :shrug:). She is actually hoping for a really good stim because she thinks if I don't save some frosties this might be it- because of such low reserve...My ovaries think I am over 42, and I am turning 31 today!! 

Well, atleast I have a plan!!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: monalisa and babydrms (happy birthday baby drms :cake:)

So many people cycling in Jan! Let's hope for lots of bfps!


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Hi all - I see a couple of familiar names in this thread.
> 
> It looks like I am going to be a January person too - looking to start my stim around the 10th...
> 
> I'm a newby and I have no idea what the different protocols mean. I am going to start bcp on day 3 after labs and an ultrasound for antral follicle count. Plan is to start stim two weeks later...haven't read anyone else's that follows the same way. I asked three times if that was the plan and the RE and nurse both said yes - plan for retrieval at the end of January. I think my protocol is going to include a lot of meds for stimulating seeing as my last antral count was six and my fsh is high, estrogen and AMH low (estrogen is actually really low :shrug:). She is actually hoping for a really good stim because she thinks if I don't save some frosties this might be it- because of such low reserve...My ovaries think I am over 42, and I am turning 31 today!!
> 
> Well, atleast I have a plan!!

Welcome :xmas6:

The one thing I have learned is just to trust the doctors .... they are the ones who know what to do so I'm not going to stress about the protocol, the meds, etc. Just let them do their job!

Happy Birthday :) I'm a December baby too!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

babydrms said:


> Hi all - I see a couple of familiar names in this thread.
> 
> It looks like I am going to be a January person too - looking to start my stim around the 10th...
> 
> I'm a newby and I have no idea what the different protocols mean. I am going to start bcp on day 3 after labs and an ultrasound for antral follicle count. Plan is to start stim two weeks later...haven't read anyone else's that follows the same way. I asked three times if that was the plan and the RE and nurse both said yes - plan for retrieval at the end of January. I think my protocol is going to include a lot of meds for stimulating seeing as my last antral count was six and my fsh is high, estrogen and AMH low (estrogen is actually really low :shrug:). She is actually hoping for a really good stim because she thinks if I don't save some frosties this might be it- because of such low reserve...My ovaries think I am over 42, and I am turning 31 today!!
> 
> Well, atleast I have a plan!!

Welcome and Happy Birthday! :cake:

Sound like short protocol, probably because of the low AMH. Several of us are on BCP then straight to stims so you are not alone :thumbup:. I don't know what age my ovaries think they are - they do their best to torture me though so maybe they are moody recalcitrant teenagers :haha:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hey there! Welcome new ladies! I have been traveling for work so I haven't had a chance to update the first page. No worries..I will go back and add everyone today :) Getting close to January!!!!!

Sara being a downer: Stupid airport was full of people with their babies traveling for xmas. Also got an email from someone I used to work with that they are pregnant with their 4th. Must be nice. Ugh.


----------



## princess_1991

:happydance: only 10 days till January and 9 days till I come off BCP :wohoo:
Not long now ladies!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

vesper21 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you? I'm due to start early Jan... taking Provera this Friday for 10 days, and starting stims 3rd/4th January.
> 
> I just can't wait to get started now, I hate this limbo phase. But I also know how quickly the time goes whilst stimming.
> 
> I'm on short antaganist protocol; 75 follistim, 75 menopur and ganirelix.
> 
> This will be my 3rd cycle, first one being BFN and 2nd one BFP but we lost our precious little girl at 23wks earlier this year.
> 
> I'm doing yoga about 4 times a week, drinking raspberry leaf tea, metformin, Vit D, Vit B, prenatals, and upped my protein intake. I hope it all works!
> 
> Hoping to get to know you all over the coming weeks!

Welcome! Sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what that must have been like for you. This will be it for you. January is going to be a lucky month for this group. :)



babydrms said:


> Hi all - I see a couple of familiar names in this thread.
> 
> It looks like I am going to be a January person too - looking to start my stim around the 10th...
> 
> I'm a newby and I have no idea what the different protocols mean. I am going to start bcp on day 3 after labs and an ultrasound for antral follicle count. Plan is to start stim two weeks later...haven't read anyone else's that follows the same way. I asked three times if that was the plan and the RE and nurse both said yes - plan for retrieval at the end of January. I think my protocol is going to include a lot of meds for stimulating seeing as my last antral count was six and my fsh is high, estrogen and AMH low (estrogen is actually really low :shrug:). She is actually hoping for a really good stim because she thinks if I don't save some frosties this might be it- because of such low reserve...My ovaries think I am over 42, and I am turning 31 today!!
> 
> Well, atleast I have a plan!!

Your ovaries must have been talking to my ovaries! :) I am 32 and have the same problem. High FSH and low AMH. My mom went through menopause in her late 30s though so maybe to be expected; although my sisters both had children in late 20s early 30s so who knows. I am on the microflare protocol which goes right from BCP to stims. Try not to stress over which protocol you are on. The best thing you can do is to trust your doctor and let them take care of getting you pregnant. (As long as you are with a doctor you are comfortable with) We are in the same boat with the frosties but our Doctor said he is hoping to get 6 eggs so we may not have any. I vow to take this process one day at a time and to trust my doctor.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

monalisa81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> please count me in. We're starting IVF when january AF arrives around the 20th. We're unexplained and I'm so sick and tired of doctors telling that there's nothing wrong with us. It's been 2 years and I'm really hopeful about IVF, I hope all of us will have our BFPs this time :flower:

Welcome!
Yeah - I don't know if unexplained is better or if knowing you have an issue is worse. Either way we are all in this together and January is goign to be our month!! :)


----------



## monalisa81

31andTrying said:


> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> please count me in. We're starting IVF when january AF arrives around the 20th. We're unexplained and I'm so sick and tired of doctors telling that there's nothing wrong with us. It's been 2 years and I'm really hopeful about IVF, I hope all of us will have our BFPs this time :flower:
> 
> Welcome!
> Yeah - I don't know if unexplained is better or if knowing you have an issue is worse. Either way we are all in this together and January is goign to be our month!! :)Click to expand...

I hope and pray so hun :hugs:


----------



## Springy

You ladies all must do me a HUGE favor!!! You have to continue to follow me through March / April when I finally get around to getting IVF!!! I feel like I'm wasting so much time now just in "limbo" 

Can't wait for the new year to start and to see all your stimming and BFPs!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy - NO NO NO. You are not wasting time. And yes you have some loyal followers on B&B that will not leave you hanging.

Think of all the knowlege you will have from our experiences. We are kind of going in blind. You get to learn from our success and mistakes. And by mistakes I don't mean BFN because there will be NONE of those - I mean people doing injections in the wrong place, crying fits, etc. You know, the usual hormonal fun :)


----------



## vesper21

Thanks 31andtrying. I have good and bad days, but feel like the black cloud is slowly moving away... starting a new cycle will definitely take my mind off it a little.

I start provera tomorrow, and also off for some winter sun which I cannot wait for. Just the thing I need before I get on the crazy train! :wacko:

Hope you all have a lovely xmas!

V


----------



## berki

Springy said:


> You ladies all must do me a HUGE favor!!! You have to continue to follow me through March / April when I finally get around to getting IVF!!! I feel like I'm wasting so much time now just in "limbo"
> 
> Can't wait for the new year to start and to see all your stimming and BFPs!

You know we will be there you :)

Yay for 2012!! Love the sounds of it!


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> You ladies all must do me a HUGE favor!!! You have to continue to follow me through March / April when I finally get around to getting IVF!!! I feel like I'm wasting so much time now just in "limbo"
> 
> Can't wait for the new year to start and to see all your stimming and BFPs!

Of course we will be here for you and then we can all swap preggo stories in the coming year!!! 


Thank you all for the encouragement - I do really like the new doctor we decided to go with and TRUST her...So now I am going to try and pass the time with a lot of Birthday and Holiday festivities - Hopefully our last Christmas with just fur babies!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

While shopping for stocking stuffers for my husband...I found this. I bought it so I can put my positive pregnancy test in it for him in February. Positive Thoughts. :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC04898.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## monalisa81

Springy said:


> You ladies all must do me a HUGE favor!!! You have to continue to follow me through March / April when I finally get around to getting IVF!!! I feel like I'm wasting so much time now just in "limbo"
> 
> Can't wait for the new year to start and to see all your stimming and BFPs!

No hun don't feel like you're wasting time. In september doctor told us to wait until new year for IVF and I was so crushed at first, thought that 4 months would never pass. Now I'm only 4 weeks away from starting IVF and you know what, this past few months were really good for me. I picked myself up and relaxed a bit, done everything I should before I get pregnant, some restoration at home, decreased my caffein intake, switched to a more healthy diet,etc. I left behind those IUIs which ended up with BFNs. Just make yourself a to-do-list and prepare yourself for your IVF journey. (by the way, who knows maybe you'll get a surprise BFP while waiting)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Wishing you all the Merriest of Christmases and hoping they are as wonderful as mine now that DH is finally HOME!!!!

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gifhttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gif


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Yeah for hubby being home!!!!!!! :) :) :) :) Can't ask for a better present than that!


----------



## Hoping1986

Hi ladies, I think I see a few familiar ppl from previous posts. After a rough year of iui, laps, miscarriage etc. finally I will be going forward with IVF January 2012. Luporon shot Jan 3...starting stims Jan 20...I CANT WAIT, not excited about paying $10,000+ tho


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone! I am really hoping to do a FET in january as well. It was supposed to be in December actually but my cycle was cancelled by the clinic :cry: We are doing IVF for MFI and my FET cycle was supposed to be a natural non medicated cycle. Long story short i got really sick about a week before the transfer with something called hand foot and mouth disease! I'd never heard of it but it was supposed to be a mild illness that children usually get - not for me it was awful! So anyway now i am waiting for AF so that i can get the next cycle going. But my anxiety continues because the clinic is closed over xmas so the earliest i can get AF is the 28th dec or i will miss another month and will be delayed until FEB! ARRRGGGHHH. AF is actually due today (xmas day) but so far it hasnt arrived, just gotta be late for a couple more days - please please please stay away AF (not preg did do a sneaky test in the small hope of a natural bfp as that really would have been a nice xmas present) . Oh IVF , just spend every day waiting for things its such an emotional rollercoaster , cant believe i am doing this again :wacko:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls just popping into say merry Christmas and I hope you've all had a lovely day :xmas6:

Welcome gracey and hoping :hi:

Mrs bear glad DH was back for Xmas! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome Hoping and Gracy :hi:

Gracy - sorry your Dec cycle got cancelled. hope AF holds off a few days for you :flower:


----------



## Springy

Welcome Gracy and Hoping1986 :xmas6:

I hope everyone has had an amazing Christmas, and our last without BFPs!!!! Mrs Bear I am so estatic that DH got home intime for Xmas :)

31 - totally didn't jinx yourself that is an awesome way to tell DH about a BFP.


----------



## babydrms

Merry Christmas everyone, I am soooo ready to start the new year. So I did get AF on friday for another perfect 28 day cycle - so things are on for u/s and bloodwork on tuesday and start bcp's. I hope the rest of this process goes smoothly...Just stinks to be so regular and still not be able to conceive on our own. Well, all things told it is probably better this way because I might not of been ovulating by the time we wanted to have another and I would never have had the chance to save some forsties for later...

So oddly, on a totally different note - I got a diagnosis of Rheumatoid Arthritis this week. I feel kind of numb to it a bit. I mean yes, my hands are hurting that is why I went to the doctor but all of the treatments I have read about are not compatable with pregnancy...my mom is freaking out a bit. Since she has no idea what we have been up to lately, I think she is a little confused by my lack of concern - I mean I feel like I am dealing with bigger issues right now than painful hands!! I just don't need to have anything more to stress about...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

babydrms said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, I am soooo ready to start the new year. So I did get AF on friday for another perfect 28 day cycle - so things are on for u/s and bloodwork on tuesday and start bcp's. I hope the rest of this process goes smoothly...Just stinks to be so regular and still not be able to conceive on our own. Well, all things told it is probably better this way because I might not of been ovulating by the time we wanted to have another and I would never have had the chance to save some forsties for later...
> 
> So oddly, on a totally different note - I got a diagnosis of Rheumatoid Arthritis this week. I feel kind of numb to it a bit. I mean yes, my hands are hurting that is why I went to the doctor but all of the treatments I have read about are not compatable with pregnancy...my mom is freaking out a bit. Since she has no idea what we have been up to lately, I think she is a little confused by my lack of concern - I mean I feel like I am dealing with bigger issues right now than painful hands!! I just don't need to have anything more to stress about...

A good friend of mine has RA and she just had her 2nd at age 35. I believe she is on remicaid (sp?). She comes off it when ttc and goes back on after having the baby. No breastfeeding on the meds of course. So while it can make pregnancy more complicated it is definitely still possible.


----------



## Gracy 004

babydrms, sorry to hear about your RA :flower: I can see why you are distracted from it though, IVF is an all consuming process i find :wacko: But i wanted to say also that i too have a friend who is 40 and she has had RA since her late 20's and has it controlled with medication. She has 3 children, one 8 year old and very new twin boys only a few months old. All the kids were concieved after she knew about the RA so it is definately possible. But as Mrs Bear also said she had to come off the meds whilst ttc, not sure about breast feeding though. If your cycle is due to begin shortly maybe you wont start any meds until after?
Its late in the evening on boxing day here and AF is officially 2 days late! Can it hold off for 1 more???? please then im in with a January chance! Its strange for me to be late but i feel like its coming so badly, major cramping and bloating and im very grumpy :growlmad: Its gonna be a shocker when it comes but i dont care, just 24 more hours. I feel like i have willed it away haha


----------



## tortoise

Hi ladies
Can I join this thread? I've just started BCP and will begin injections from 5th Jan at Lister - EC estimated around 25th Jan. I'm 32 and have been TTC for two years with 4 MCs in that time. Hoping we all get a good start to 2012....
xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hoping1986 said:


> Hi ladies, I think I see a few familiar ppl from previous posts. After a rough year of iui, laps, miscarriage etc. finally I will be going forward with IVF January 2012. Luporon shot Jan 3...starting stims Jan 20...I CANT WAIT, not excited about paying $10,000+ tho

Welcome! The price of this stuff is CRAZY but it will be so worth it. Our total bill will end up being around 20K with the medication but the way we are looking at it is that we don't have a choice. If we don't go for it - we will forever regret it so we have to at least try. :)



Gracy 004 said:


> Hi everyone! I am really hoping to do a FET in january as well. It was supposed to be in December actually but my cycle was cancelled by the clinic :cry: We are doing IVF for MFI and my FET cycle was supposed to be a natural non medicated cycle. Long story short i got really sick about a week before the transfer with something called hand foot and mouth disease! I'd never heard of it but it was supposed to be a mild illness that children usually get - not for me it was awful! So anyway now i am waiting for AF so that i can get the next cycle going. But my anxiety continues because the clinic is closed over xmas so the earliest i can get AF is the 28th dec or i will miss another month and will be delayed until FEB! ARRRGGGHHH. AF is actually due today (xmas day) but so far it hasnt arrived, just gotta be late for a couple more days - please please please stay away AF (not preg did do a sneaky test in the small hope of a natural bfp as that really would have been a nice xmas present) . Oh IVF , just spend every day waiting for things its such an emotional rollercoaster , cant believe i am doing this again :wacko:

Yikes! Talk about stress! Welcome to the luck that is January :) I hope you have your FET this month!!! Let's do our best to overpopulate the world in October! :) 



tortoise said:


> Hi ladies
> Can I join this thread? I've just started BCP and will begin injections from 5th Jan at Lister - EC estimated around 25th Jan. I'm 32 and have been TTC for two years with 4 MCs in that time. Hoping we all get a good start to 2012....
> xx

Welcome :) Starting the BCP makes it feel official!!! 



On this end - I recieved an email from our pharmacy that has links to injection videos. I watched the one for follistim and lupron. I am SO glad I watched them. Those shots aren't going to be as big of a deal as I thought. My medication will be delivered in 2 days and we have our mock transfer and injection training on Friday. I go back on Tuesday for the first Ultrasound!! CRAZY! I may see if they can just do the ultrasound that day so we can stop the BCP and get started a few days earlier. I also started spotting today which is wierd. I know they said that you may spot on BCP but wasn't really expecting to. One more week of BCP!!!!


----------



## babydrms

Thanks for all the encouragment - honostly pregnancy in general is an anti-autoimmune state (because your body tries not to get rid of the other DNA present), so I guess I just figure I am going to be pregnant by the end of January and then I can worry about the RA after delivery. Some of the reading says you may not get a flare for up to two years. Really, this flare in my hands is really calming down, so thankful. 

31andtrying - so glad you are feeling more confident about the injections. I obviously know how to give them (I am an RN) but I have no idea if I can give them to myself. Though, for as much as I want a little person - I don't think it is going to be a problem. 

So, now I just have to have labs tomorrow and heres hoping for a large antral count!!![-o&lt;


----------



## princess_1991

Just another week girls can you believe it!
The suspense is killing me! 
Just 4 more days untill I stop my BCP :thumbup:
Welcome tortoise :hi:
Babydrms sorry to hear about your RA
Hope everyone's well!


----------



## tortoise

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I need to confess to being fairly ignorant about the whole process. I think I come off BCP in the first week of Jan - what happens then? My prescription has gonorral or something on it. Plus I travel a lot with my job and am wondering whether I need to clear my travel schedule for January and make some excuse to work. Are the rest of you telling work about IVF?

Keeping it far from my mind has worked for me because I struggle with emotional stuff - don't want to think about it too much or I'll have to consider the possibility that it might not work and then where will be...


----------



## princess_1991

Tortoise after BCP I think the usual thing is to wait for af then the "gorronal" which I presume is gornal F but I could be wrong ;) is your stimming drug, it varies what cycle day the docs start your stimming but sounds like you'll be starting soon :thumbup:
As for work :blush: DH is the worker in our relationship so I don't have the problem but I would advise your work that you will have to have time off but you can just tell them it's personal problems :)


----------



## babydrms

princess_1991 said:


> Just another week girls can you believe it!
> The suspense is killing me!
> Just 4 more days untill I stop my BCP :thumbup:
> Welcome tortoise :hi:
> Babydrms sorry to hear about your RA
> Hope everyone's well!

Only four more days!! Wow, I can't wait until we are there! What drug are you stimming with? Are you stimming the day after you stop bcp?



tortoise said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies! I need to confess to being fairly ignorant about the whole process. I think I come off BCP in the first week of Jan - what happens then? My prescription has gonorral or something on it. Plus I travel a lot with my job and am wondering whether I need to clear my travel schedule for January and make some excuse to work. Are the rest of you telling work about IVF?
> 
> Keeping it far from my mind has worked for me because I struggle with emotional stuff - don't want to think about it too much or I'll have to consider the possibility that it might not work and then where will be...

I am not currently telling my work about our treatment, I am going to keep them on a need to know basis. I only work three days a week though and it sounds like they can monitor me around that and then hopefully plan for retreivel on my days off, transfer as well. 


As far as I go - I am so pumped I actually had an antral count of 13 this morning -woot! They told me I had six last month but who knows with the other clinic I was going too. So I am set to start bcp's this evening. Now if I can contain myself for about four more weeks...


----------



## michelle01

Can I join in too? I have my consult tomorrow and get all my meds delivered tomorrow as well. I am not sure what meds I will be on; for sure I know lupron, which I am supposed to start on Jan 2. I was supposed to start on the BCP, but since I am prone for migraines and was on migraine medication up until last week, they didn't want me on the pill. I am nervous, yet very excited to finally start!! I think they mentioned ER around 1/23, maybe sooner now that I am starting a couple days earlier since I didn't have to be on the pill.

I will post more after tomorrow's consult, since I should know more by then.


----------



## constancev18

I'd like to join too. ER is right around the corner~roughly 10 dys away. This is our 1st ivf so we're a little tense about everything. So far, so good though. Beginning menopur in a few dys.

Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## Springy

There are so many of you ladies all starting around the same time this thread will be popping out those BFPs before we know it!!!


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> There are so many of you ladies all starting around the same time this thread will be popping out those BFPs before we know it!!!

Your only going to be a few weeks behind - I know right now four - six weeks feels like an eternity but when our chidlren are only 1-2 months apart it will be perfect!!

2012 is going to bring us all BFP's!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> There are so many of you ladies all starting around the same time this thread will be popping out those BFPs before we know it!!!
> 
> Your only going to be a few weeks behind - I know right now four - six weeks feels like an eternity but when our chidlren are only 1-2 months apart it will be perfect!!
> 
> 2012 is going to bring us all BFP's!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I agree once I am preggers it won't seem that far apart....but right now it's feeling like forever!! I don't think we will get started till April which is 12 weeks but that gives me lots of time to eat healthy, loose these last lingering 10 pounds and get back into a normal workout schedule :) 

What did you decide to do about the RA? I know the company I work for sells one of the most widely used drugs for RA, however I dont think you can use it while pregnant. If you can hold off till after your bun is cooked then you could start with the treatment!

Did you have a good Xmas?


----------



## Arimas

Should we all start posting here if we are doing IVF in January? I usually post under Mrs. Bear's thread :shrug:


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Should we all start posting here if we are doing IVF in January? I usually post under Mrs. Bear's thread :shrug:

I think they started this one for just IVF so go nuts posting in here :) are you starting again in January?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

tortoise said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies! I need to confess to being fairly ignorant about the whole process. I think I come off BCP in the first week of Jan - what happens then? My prescription has gonorral or something on it. Plus I travel a lot with my job and am wondering whether I need to clear my travel schedule for January and make some excuse to work. Are the rest of you telling work about IVF?
> 
> Keeping it far from my mind has worked for me because I struggle with emotional stuff - don't want to think about it too much or I'll have to consider the possibility that it might not work and then where will be...

Welcome :hi:

Sounds like you are on gonal-f, unless there is another one out there with a similar name, which is possible. As far as travel, once you get started they will want to scan you and do bloodwork every couple days, if not every day. Then once you get to ER/ET you will definitely need time off. I haven't told my work what I am doing but my boss is flexible with scheduling. If you think it could be an issue with getting the time for your appointments it may be a good idea to give your supervisor a head up. 

If you come off BCP the first week of January you will likely start stims 5-7 days later. If you figure 8-12 days of stims depending on how you respond you could be looking at egg retrieval during the 3rd or 4th week of January, depending on how your stims go.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Arimas said:


> Should we all start posting here if we are doing IVF in January? I usually post under Mrs. Bear's thread :shrug:

I plan to post both places but will keep the more detailed IVF related stuff over here probably. I may of course get lazy and just copy and paste the same post too :blush: :haha:


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> There are so many of you ladies all starting around the same time this thread will be popping out those BFPs before we know it!!!
> 
> Your only going to be a few weeks behind - I know right now four - six weeks feels like an eternity but when our chidlren are only 1-2 months apart it will be perfect!!
> 
> 2012 is going to bring us all BFP's!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree once I am preggers it won't seem that far apart....but right now it's feeling like forever!! I don't think we will get started till April which is 12 weeks but that gives me lots of time to eat healthy, loose these last lingering 10 pounds and get back into a normal workout schedule :)
> 
> What did you decide to do about the RA? I know the company I work for sells one of the most widely used drugs for RA, however I dont think you can use it while pregnant. If you can hold off till after your bun is cooked then you could start with the treatment!
> 
> Did you have a good Xmas?Click to expand...

Christmas was great, how was yours? As far as the RA, I am going to see a Rheumatologist at the end of January. This flare-up is getting so much better, I been able to make the pain tolerable with Tylenol. 

Any word on cancellations at your clinic? I can't believe it takes so long to get in - I guess because there are so many in the area, I was able to meet with my new one in a weeks time. Which is good because I am soooo impatient. 

I hear you about getting back on track with your health, I have been playing soccer once a week but beside that is has been since October since I have been to the gym and I have been totally over indulging during the holidays. Time to hit-it!! DH was talking about how he always hates the people who start coming in after New Years to the gym and this year it is going to be us!! Oh well, got to get back on the horse!


----------



## princess_1991

Babydrms - I'm going to be on merional, once off BCP I've just gotta wait for af then start my stims on cd2 so I'm estimating that I'll start stimming around the 5th ish ;)

:hi: Michelle and constance!

My minds gone blank and i Can't think of what anyone else posted :dohh: 
Hope everyone's well anyway :flower:


----------



## Springy

princess_1991 said:


> Babydrms - I'm going to be on merional, once off BCP I've just gotta wait for af then start my stims on cd2 so I'm estimating that I'll start stimming around the 5th ish ;)
> 
> :hi: Michelle and constance!
> 
> My minds gone blank and i Can't think of what anyone else posted :dohh:
> Hope everyone's well anyway :flower:

I want to say Meronil is Menopur .... working for a pharmaceutical company I know that a lot of the drugs are given different names in Europe compared to North America. For example one of our products is Sensipar in the US & CA but its Mimpara in the EU ... so Gorranal F or whatever it was, could be Gonal-F in the US & CA.

Sometimes working for pharma comes in handy :)


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Christmas was great, how was yours? As far as the RA, I am going to see a Rheumatologist at the end of January. This flare-up is getting so much better, I been able to make the pain tolerable with Tylenol.
> 
> Any word on cancellations at your clinic? I can't believe it takes so long to get in - I guess because there are so many in the area, I was able to meet with my new one in a weeks time. Which is good because I am soooo impatient.
> 
> I hear you about getting back on track with your health, I have been playing soccer once a week but beside that is has been since October since I have been to the gym and I have been totally over indulging during the holidays. Time to hit-it!! DH was talking about how he always hates the people who start coming in after New Years to the gym and this year it is going to be us!! Oh well, got to get back on the horse!

There are TONS of clinics in Toronto, however, I want to go to this one specifically as its success rates are significantly higher and there are only 3 physicians at the clinic ... hence the wait time :( The clinic was closed from the 16th to the 2nd of January so I am going to call Monday or Tuesday the week after next to see about cancellations, get a feel for how often they actually get people in sooner and also to ask about the possibility of getting on the cancellation list for the main doctor. There is one guy, who the clinic is named after, and then there are 2 or 3 other physicians .... the reason I picked the clinic was because of the main guy, however, we were placed with one of the other doctors. I just want to see what the wait times would be like to see the main guy .... if its only a matter of a few weeks I might ask to be moved to see him. But then I think, does it really make that much of a difference as with IVF its mostly about the embryologist who would be the same regardless of the physician I have at the new clinic. 

So to make my long story short short, the wait time is because of the small staff and they maintain a low patient : staff ratio.

I too hate those people who join the gym and make resolutions to come back ... only good thing is they disappear by the second week of February :) I actually went back tonight for the first time in awhile! Did a spin class and it felt great to get back there!! I'm also going to start running again.


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone, well got the green light for the FET today! woo hoo :happydance::happydance: Seems AF was considerate and was late enough to make it possible to have the january transfer (came yesterday). So as far as i go there isnt really much to do except wait for ovulation as this is a natural cycle :coffee: Just wait for ovulation which is tracked by blood tests every 3 days from CD10 onwards and then the embryo is put in 5 or 6 days later. I have 3 embryos in the freezer one day 5 and 2 day 6 embryos, not sure of the quality but from what i was told last time the actual hard part about a FET is whether they survive the thaw. If they thaw well then chances are about as high as a fresh cycle. Ohhhhhh im so nervous, this is my third time around and its not getting any easier :dohh:

Good luck to all the ladies starting stims, very exciting times ahead! :flower:


----------



## Gracy 004

oh i also wanted to say something about working out while on stims not sure whether its good advice or not so disregard if you want :wacko:
I'm a mad keen runner as well and gym junkie and the clinic did tell me that while i was stimming and also after EC and ET the ovaries become very enlarged with hopefully a lovely collection of big juicy follies and that it can be dangerous to do hard work outs at this time because the ovaries are at risk of twisting (called ovarian torsion) and if that happens its a real emergency because the ovary can lose its blood supply and die basically.
From experience though, (not wanting to scare anyone sorry), you might not feel like working out during this time anyway because if you respond well to stims and the ovaries cook up a large number of follicles it does get a bit uncomfortable and bloated anyway. Maybe just ask the clinic about it anyway.... my stim cycle was a long time ago now so my memory is probably a bit fuzzy :wacko:


----------



## princess_1991

Springy said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Babydrms - I'm going to be on merional, once off BCP I've just gotta wait for af then start my stims on cd2 so I'm estimating that I'll start stimming around the 5th ish ;)
> 
> :hi: Michelle and constance!
> 
> My minds gone blank and i Can't think of what anyone else posted :dohh:
> Hope everyone's well anyway :flower:
> 
> I want to say Meronil is Menopur .... working for a pharmaceutical company I know that a lot of the drugs are given different names in Europe compared to North America. For example one of our products is Sensipar in the US & CA but its Mimpara in the EU ... so Gorranal F or whatever it was, could be Gonal-F in the US &
> Sometimes working for pharma comes in handy :)Click to expand...

I didn't know that! You learn something new everyday! :thumbup:

3 days till i come off BCP ;)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Freaking out!! My meds will arrive today :) I am cleaning the closets out to keep busy

Gracy - Yeah for FET!!! :)


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> Christmas was great, how was yours? As far as the RA, I am going to see a Rheumatologist at the end of January. This flare-up is getting so much better, I been able to make the pain tolerable with Tylenol.
> 
> Any word on cancellations at your clinic? I can't believe it takes so long to get in - I guess because there are so many in the area, I was able to meet with my new one in a weeks time. Which is good because I am soooo impatient.
> 
> I hear you about getting back on track with your health, I have been playing soccer once a week but beside that is has been since October since I have been to the gym and I have been totally over indulging during the holidays. Time to hit-it!! DH was talking about how he always hates the people who start coming in after New Years to the gym and this year it is going to be us!! Oh well, got to get back on the horse!
> 
> There are TONS of clinics in Toronto, however, I want to go to this one specifically as its success rates are significantly higher and there are only 3 physicians at the clinic ... hence the wait time :( The clinic was closed from the 16th to the 2nd of January so I am going to call Monday or Tuesday the week after next to see about cancellations, get a feel for how often they actually get people in sooner and also to ask about the possibility of getting on the cancellation list for the main doctor. There is one guy, who the clinic is named after, and then there are 2 or 3 other physicians .... the reason I picked the clinic was because of the main guy, however, we were placed with one of the other doctors. I just want to see what the wait times would be like to see the main guy .... if its only a matter of a few weeks I might ask to be moved to see him. But then I think, does it really make that much of a difference as with IVF its mostly about the embryologist who would be the same regardless of the physician I have at the new clinic.
> 
> So to make my long story short short, the wait time is because of the small staff and they maintain a low patient : staff ratio.
> 
> I too hate those people who join the gym and make resolutions to come back ... only good thing is they disappear by the second week of February :) I actually went back tonight for the first time in awhile! Did a spin class and it felt great to get back there!! I'm also going to start running again.Click to expand...

Well, it sounds like it is going to be worth the wait - It is true IVF is in the hands of the Embryologist to a large degree. The ones in our clinic pioneered something new recently and just wrote a book about it, hope that means they are qualified!! This clinic also has very good success rates, or so they tell me -lol. 



Gracy 004 said:


> Hi everyone, well got the green light for the FET today! woo hoo :happydance::happydance: Seems AF was considerate and was late enough to make it possible to have the january transfer (came yesterday). So as far as i go there isnt really much to do except wait for ovulation as this is a natural cycle :coffee: Just wait for ovulation which is tracked by blood tests every 3 days from CD10 onwards and then the embryo is put in 5 or 6 days later. I have 3 embryos in the freezer one day 5 and 2 day 6 embryos, not sure of the quality but from what i was told last time the actual hard part about a FET is whether they survive the thaw. If they thaw well then chances are about as high as a fresh cycle. Ohhhhhh im so nervous, this is my third time around and its not getting any easier :dohh:
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies starting stims, very exciting times ahead! :flower:

Woohoo!



Gracy 004 said:


> oh i also wanted to say something about working out while on stims not sure whether its good advice or not so disregard if you want :wacko:
> I'm a mad keen runner as well and gym junkie and the clinic did tell me that while i was stimming and also after EC and ET the ovaries become very enlarged with hopefully a lovely collection of big juicy follies and that it can be dangerous to do hard work outs at this time because the ovaries are at risk of twisting (called ovarian torsion) and if that happens its a real emergency because the ovary can lose its blood supply and die basically.
> From experience though, (not wanting to scare anyone sorry), you might not feel like working out during this time anyway because if you respond well to stims and the ovaries cook up a large number of follicles it does get a bit uncomfortable and bloated anyway. Maybe just ask the clinic about it anyway.... my stim cycle was a long time ago now so my memory is probably a bit fuzzy :wacko:

Yes, they did tell me I had to stop playing soccer at this time but I am still 13-20 days away from stimming. They said no vigorous activity because of the ovarian tortion risk - the doctor also said I will feel very bloated and I just smiled said I like sweatpants!!! What else can you say - necessary evil, right?


----------



## Springy

Gracy 004 said:


> oh i also wanted to say something about working out while on stims not sure whether its good advice or not so disregard if you want :wacko:
> I'm a mad keen runner as well and gym junkie and the clinic did tell me that while i was stimming and also after EC and ET the ovaries become very enlarged with hopefully a lovely collection of big juicy follies and that it can be dangerous to do hard work outs at this time because the ovaries are at risk of twisting (called ovarian torsion) and if that happens its a real emergency because the ovary can lose its blood supply and die basically.
> From experience though, (not wanting to scare anyone sorry), you might not feel like working out during this time anyway because if you respond well to stims and the ovaries cook up a large number of follicles it does get a bit uncomfortable and bloated anyway. Maybe just ask the clinic about it anyway.... my stim cycle was a long time ago now so my memory is probably a bit fuzzy :wacko:

Hi Gracy - I did know that and once my time comes to stimulate etc. I won't be doing any real exercise but between now and end of March / April when we get started I'll be running, spinning and doing weight classes.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Oh my. Meds just arrived. 132 syringes + a bunch of VERY pricey vials of liquid. This is really happening.... mock transfer on Friday. I feel a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## Arimas

Springy said:


> Arimas said:
> 
> 
> Should we all start posting here if we are doing IVF in January? I usually post under Mrs. Bear's thread :shrug:
> 
> I think they started this one for just IVF so go nuts posting in here :) are you starting again in January?Click to expand...

Sounds good, I will just post on this thread then :thumbup:

I could not keep up with everyone on the other thread and felt bad :nope:

Yes i start taking meds January 5th :happydance: I am actually excited about getting injected again, I just am getting so impatient its driving me and everyone around me nuts :wacko:

How have you been?


----------



## Arimas

31andTrying said:


> Oh my. Meds just arrived. 132 syringes + a bunch of VERY pricey vials of liquid. This is really happening.... mock transfer on Friday. I feel a bit overwhelmed.

How exciting!! I remember when the big 3 gallon cooler showed up at my doorstep and the shock I felt opening that thing up 8-[

Tell us how the transfer goes, take care :flower:


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arimas said:
> 
> 
> Should we all start posting here if we are doing IVF in January? I usually post under Mrs. Bear's thread :shrug:
> 
> I think they started this one for just IVF so go nuts posting in here :) are you starting again in January?Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good, I will just post on this thread then :thumbup:
> 
> I could not keep up with everyone on the other thread and felt bad :nope:
> 
> Yes i start taking meds January 5th :happydance: I am actually excited about getting injected again, I just am getting so impatient its driving me and everyone around me nuts :wacko:
> 
> How have you been?Click to expand...

I'm good .... we decided to switch clinics so my IVF has been delayed which I'm not super thrilled with but it will be better to go through IVF at the new clinic than where we were. SO now its a waiting game and praying for a cancellation in january so that I can get this IVF show on the road!!

This whole IVF journey is scary when you start to think about being excited to inject yourself!!! :haha:


----------



## berki

babydrms said:


> So oddly, on a totally different note - I got a diagnosis of Rheumatoid Arthritis this week. I feel kind of numb to it a bit. I mean yes, my hands are hurting that is why I went to the doctor but all of the treatments I have read about are not compatable with pregnancy...my mom is freaking out a bit. Since she has no idea what we have been up to lately, I think she is a little confused by my lack of concern - I mean I feel like I am dealing with bigger issues right now than painful hands!! I just don't need to have anything more to stress about...

ah sorry you have more to stress about girl but take it one step at a time....


Welcome to the new ppl I have yet to chat with and I forget what everyone else has posted!! haha

Mrs Bear it was so nice to see you got to spend xmas with your DH :):happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi everybody :hi: I've been lurking but not much to report so haven't posted much. DH and I went through all the paperwork today and we will take it in to sign at the office tomorrow while he is off. Got snippy and had a mini meltdown of course - I think it is the enormity of it all and the worry that it will not work. Luckily DH is good about settling me down when I have a meltdown :flower:

I hope everyone is doing well - this thread will be ramping up soon with so many of us starting stims next week :happydance:


----------



## constancev18

tortoise said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies! Plus I travel a lot with my job and am wondering whether I need to clear my travel schedule for January and make some excuse to work. *Are the rest of you telling work about IVF?*




> *I am not currently telling my work about our treatment, I am going to keep them on a need to know basis. *I only work three days a week though and it sounds like they can monitor me around that and then hopefully plan for retreivel on my days off, transfer as well.


I'm not telling anyone at work either but I only work part time. This has not been a saving grace (working part time) as af came late meaning my requested days off for appts were off and I had to request new dys off. This is not making me popular I'm sure, but there's no way around it since I have to travel out-of-state.:shrug:


----------



## constancev18

princess_1991 said:


> Babydrms - I'm going to be on merional, once off BCP I've just gotta wait for af then start my stims on cd2 so I'm estimating that I'll start stimming around the 5th ish ;)
> 
> :hi: Michelle and constance!
> 
> My minds gone blank and i Can't think of what anyone else posted :dohh:
> Hope everyone's well anyway :flower:

Hi Princess, thanks for the welcome!



Gracy 004 said:


> So as far as i go there isnt really much to do except wait for ovulation as this is a natural cycle :coffee: Just wait for ovulation which is tracked by blood tests every 3 days from CD10 onwards and then the embryo is put in 5 or 6 days later. I have 3 embryos in the freezer one day 5 and 2 day 6 embryos, not sure of the quality but from what i was told last time the actual hard part about a FET is whether they survive the thaw. If they thaw well then chances are about as high as a fresh cycle.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies starting stims, very exciting times ahead! :flower:

Good luck on your thaw. They should make a darn movie about this stuff. There's drama, tension, and action too.:happydance:



31andTrying said:


> Oh my. Meds just arrived. 132 syringes + a bunch of VERY pricey vials of liquid. This is really happening.... mock transfer on Friday. I feel a bit overwhelmed.

Quaking in yer boots, eh? I know I am. Tonight is stim day #1 and I swear I'm going to have a heart attack.

I'm taking 5 units of Lupron daily until transfer (I'm worried this isn't enough as I was taking 20 units and then it was reduced to 10. But then I called bc I was running low & they reduced it to 5. I may have to call again to double-check). I'll be starting Menopur tonight and that's really it until ER. I'm nervous bc I have to mix it though I've watched youtube videos. It should be a snap. Good luck everyone!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

We go in for the mock transfer and to sign the consents tomorrow. Tick tock...


----------



## Springy

constancev18 said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Babydrms - I'm going to be on merional, once off BCP I've just gotta wait for af then start my stims on cd2 so I'm estimating that I'll start stimming around the 5th ish ;)
> 
> :hi: Michelle and constance!
> 
> My minds gone blank and i Can't think of what anyone else posted :dohh:
> Hope everyone's well anyway :flower:
> 
> Hi Princess, thanks for the welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Gracy 004 said:
> 
> 
> So as far as i go there isnt really much to do except wait for ovulation as this is a natural cycle :coffee: Just wait for ovulation which is tracked by blood tests every 3 days from CD10 onwards and then the embryo is put in 5 or 6 days later. I have 3 embryos in the freezer one day 5 and 2 day 6 embryos, not sure of the quality but from what i was told last time the actual hard part about a FET is whether they survive the thaw. If they thaw well then chances are about as high as a fresh cycle.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies starting stims, very exciting times ahead! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck on your thaw. They should make a darn movie about this stuff. There's drama, tension, and action too.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Oh my. Meds just arrived. 132 syringes + a bunch of VERY pricey vials of liquid. This is really happening.... mock transfer on Friday. I feel a bit overwhelmed.Click to expand...
> 
> Quaking in yer boots, eh? I know I am. Tonight is stim day #1 and I swear I'm going to have a heart attack.
> 
> I'm taking 5 units of Lupron daily until transfer (I'm worried this isn't enough as I was taking 20 units and then it was reduced to 10. But then I called bc I was running low & they reduced it to 5. I may have to call again to double-check). I'll be starting Menopur tonight and that's really it until ER. I'm nervous bc I have to mix it though I've watched youtube videos. It should be a snap. Good luck everyone!Click to expand...

The reconstituting isn't too bad .... I had to do it with Gonal F last time I did a medicated IUI. DO NOT panic when you look at the ginormous needle they give you for reconstitution - that is NOT the one you use for injecting!!!!

SO excited for all you ladies!


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> We go in for the mock transfer and to sign the consents tomorrow. Tick tock...

YIPEEE!!!!! Hang in there, once you start on the meds the days will fly by. And just remind yourself of the end result and why you're doing it. :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies! :flower:

Going for my baseline ultrasound tomorrow :happydance: I am happy and scared/nervous already, just want this time to go quick and painless, hope everyone else is doing well and getting ready to saying goodbye to 2011- the year of :bfn:

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Hi Ladies! :flower:
> 
> Going for my baseline ultrasound tomorrow :happydance: I am happy and scared/nervous already, just want this time to go quick and painless, hope everyone else is doing well and getting ready to saying goodbye to 2011- the year of :bfn:
> 
> Take care :hugs:

WHOOT WHOOT .... GOODBYE 2011 ... THE YEAR OF THE BFN, HELLO 2012 THE YEAR OF THE BFP!!!

Love the positivity Arimas!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Arimas said:


> Hi Ladies! :flower:
> 
> Going for my baseline ultrasound tomorrow :happydance: I am happy and scared/nervous already, just want this time to go quick and painless, hope everyone else is doing well and getting ready to saying goodbye to 2011- the year of :bfn:
> 
> Take care :hugs:

:happydance: And so it begins...!

So long year of BFN and hello 2012 - year of the :bfp:!!!


----------



## Arimas

Constancev18 - How did the meds go? Did you inject urself or did DH do it? I had DH do mine, i have a horrible phobia, but it didnt hurt as much as i thought - take care

31andTrying- Let us know how the mock transfer went


----------



## vesper21

Hi Ladies

happy holidays! We got back a couple of days ago and it's absolutely freezing here! I so miss the sunshine and beach :(

Oh well, time to get ready for the Crazy Train I suppose!

I finish provera on Sunday and meds are arriving today... woop woop! Just want to start stabbing myself (I sound cuckoo, don't I?) :wacko:

Good to see so many of you have already started, hopefully we can keep each other sane over the next few weeks.

Tortoise - I did my last cycle at the Lister and can't rate them highly enough. Who's your consultant there? You've probably done this already but there's a Lister dedicated thread on fertilityfriends.co.uk which is pretty active and great source of info. Regarding Lister's scanning protocol - expect to go in every other day at the very least (I was in every day due to risk of OHSS) for bloods and scan. I wasn't working during the Lister Cycle but the cycle prior I told my boss. 

As for travelling for work during this period, I doubt you'll be able to do a cycle and travel at the same time - not only will the going in every other day take up your time but the stress of doing both can take its toll. Plus if I remember correctly Lister won't let you to cycle if you're going to be travelling as it interferes with the appointments during the cycle. All the best!


----------



## constancev18

Arimas said:


> Hi Ladies! :flower:
> 
> *Going for my baseline ultrasound tomorrow *:happydance: I am happy and scared/nervous already, just want this time to go quick and painless, hope everyone else is doing well and getting ready to saying goodbye to 2011- the year of :bfn:
> 
> Take care :hugs:

How did your scan go? Hoping they found excellent lining and several follies!



Arimas said:


> Constancev18 - How did the meds go? Did you inject urself or did DH do it? I had DH do mine, i have a horrible phobia, but it didnt hurt as much as i thought - take care
> 
> 31andTrying- Let us know how the mock transfer went

It went smooth as pie. DH was nervous but did a great job last night and this morning. Only 6-7 more dys.:happydance:

31andTrying, how was your mock xfer?


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi everyone, nothing to report here just sitting around waiting to Ov :coffee: My last cycle was 36 days long which is very weird for me but if that happens again i think my transfer is still about 3 weeks away :wacko:. on the plus side my embies are already 6 days old so no 2ww, only a 1ww
Ive done this before and i am so nervous, i cant even think about it!

Good luck to the ladies stimming :flower: I actually think that it makes the process feel a bit quicker because there is always something going on with bloods and scans and injections and things. Your transfers will be here before you know it!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mock xfer went ok. I had a VERY full bladder which made it very uncomfortable. I think I had 5-6 24oz bottles of water. He had a hard time getting through my cervix which I kind of expected given the trouble we had with our IUIs. At one point he stopped and didn't think he was going to get through. I wanted to cry. I took a huge breath and said a prayer and he was able to get through. Whew. Better that he find that out now rather than on the day of the real thing. We got our injection training. Man, the hcg and progesterone needles are NASTY! The stim ones don't seem so bad. 

I go back Tues for my US, Friday I stop BCP and start the lupron with stims the following day.


----------



## Traskey

Hi ladies, is it too late for me to join in here?

Currently down regging. Stimming starts on the 11th Jan and egg collection is the week of the 23rd January. 

Sending you all loads of :dust: This is our second ICSI.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Mock xfer went ok. I had a VERY full bladder which made it very uncomfortable. I think I had 5-6 24oz bottles of water. He had a hard time getting through my cervix which I kind of expected given the trouble we had with our IUIs. At one point he stopped and didn't think he was going to get through. I wanted to cry. I took a huge breath and said a prayer and he was able to get through. Whew. Better that he find that out now rather than on the day of the real thing. We got our injection training. Man, the hcg and progesterone needles are NASTY! The stim ones don't seem so bad.
> 
> I go back Tues for my US, Friday I stop BCP and start the lupron with stims the following day.

My mock was kind of the same, the found I had some stenosis at the end of the cervix and then that I had a tipped uterus so lots of pushing down with the ultrasound while the other person was moving around the catheter and readjusting the speculum. But like you said, better to adjust to all that now than to have it happen during the transfer :thumbup:

We are on close to the same schedule. My US is Tuesday and I start stims Saturday. My RE has me stopping BCP on Monday though. I guess that is the difference between my protocol and microflare lupron. I'm not on lupron at all :shrug:


----------



## monalisa81

Hi ladies,I wish you all a happy new year and I hope 2012 will bring us all our little miracles :flower:


----------



## Cravingababy

We are about to undergo our first cycle of ISCI. TTC for 2 years.
Started on the pill today, due to start injections (three times a day!!!) 3rd February, with egg collection week beg 20th Feb.
I know this is a January thread but anyone starting a bit later?
It's nice to have people in a similar situation to chat to as everyone else just thinks 'It'll happen naturally'.

Bit scared about all the injections and also about going to work whilst all this is going on. I've managed to get two weeks off for the egg collection and a week of recovery but worried I'll get the BFN once back at work leading to a big meltdown in front of my colleagues. I'm not sure if I should tell my team what I'm doing as I don't want everyone asking it it worked once I go back but want them to know I'm only being a grumpy moo because of the injections! What's the general consensus?

x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mrs. Bear said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Mock xfer went ok. I had a VERY full bladder which made it very uncomfortable. I think I had 5-6 24oz bottles of water. He had a hard time getting through my cervix which I kind of expected given the trouble we had with our IUIs. At one point he stopped and didn't think he was going to get through. I wanted to cry. I took a huge breath and said a prayer and he was able to get through. Whew. Better that he find that out now rather than on the day of the real thing. We got our injection training. Man, the hcg and progesterone needles are NASTY! The stim ones don't seem so bad.
> 
> I go back Tues for my US, Friday I stop BCP and start the lupron with stims the following day.
> 
> My mock was kind of the same, the found I had some stenosis at the end of the cervix and then that I had a tipped uterus so lots of pushing down with the ultrasound while the other person was moving around the catheter and readjusting the speculum. But like you said, better to adjust to all that now than to have it happen during the transfer :thumbup:
> 
> We are on close to the same schedule. My US is Tuesday and I start stims Saturday. My RE has me stopping BCP on Monday though. I guess that is the difference between my protocol and microflare lupron. I'm not on lupron at all :shrug:Click to expand...

It is the lupron that changes it. I asked about moving it up for other reasons and she mentioned that the first US on the day of stopping the BCP is because of the lupron. Happy to know I'm not the only one with a non-cooperative cervix. ;)


----------



## lisa7781

Hey just wondering if i could join in.... 

Af started 24th November started buserelin injections on CD21 (14th DEC) 
Now on CD1 (31st DEC) 
have my Baseline scan on the 2nd JAN.
needing people to talk to that know what there doing because i havent a clue lol x


----------



## Springy

Cravingababy said:


> We are about to undergo our first cycle of ISCI. TTC for 2 years.
> Started on the pill today, due to start injections (three times a day!!!) 3rd February, with egg collection week beg 20th Feb.
> I know this is a January thread but anyone starting a bit later?
> It's nice to have people in a similar situation to chat to as everyone else just thinks 'It'll happen naturally'.
> 
> Bit scared about all the injections and also about going to work whilst all this is going on. I've managed to get two weeks off for the egg collection and a week of recovery but worried I'll get the BFN once back at work leading to a big meltdown in front of my colleagues. I'm not sure if I should tell my team what I'm doing as I don't want everyone asking it it worked once I go back but want them to know I'm only being a grumpy moo because of the injections! What's the general consensus?
> 
> x

Hi Cravingababy - I'm starting even later than you so joining in on the conversation and supporting the ladies going through it in January is always welcome! I just made a few of them promise to follow me when mine starts later :haha:

As for whether to tell work or not, I guess that depends on how close you are with your team and what you think the level of support will be. My boss knows what I am going through and will continue to know when I start my IVF and she, and the company, are super supportive and are being VERY accommodating! I know that most women only need a day or so after retrieval before returning to work and then 2 to 3 strict days off after transfer. I know my plan is to take day of retrieval + one and then day of transfer + 3 then I'll return to work as normal. I do have a desk job so its not strenuous and I think the interaction with others will help my sanity!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Traskey said:


> Hi ladies, is it too late for me to join in here?
> 
> Currently down regging. Stimming starts on the 11th Jan and egg collection is the week of the 23rd January.
> 
> Sending you all loads of :dust: This is our second ICSI.

Not too late to join!!! Come join the party!! This is going to be an exciting month!! 



Cravingababy said:


> We are about to undergo our first cycle of ISCI. TTC for 2 years.
> Started on the pill today, due to start injections (three times a day!!!) 3rd February, with egg collection week beg 20th Feb.
> I know this is a January thread but anyone starting a bit later?
> It's nice to have people in a similar situation to chat to as everyone else just thinks 'It'll happen naturally'.
> 
> Bit scared about all the injections and also about going to work whilst all this is going on. I've managed to get two weeks off for the egg collection and a week of recovery but worried I'll get the BFN once back at work leading to a big meltdown in front of my colleagues. I'm not sure if I should tell my team what I'm doing as I don't want everyone asking it it worked once I go back but want them to know I'm only being a grumpy moo because of the injections! What's the general consensus?
> 
> x

Work is a tough subject. I told my boss what was going on due to the many many appointments I will have in the next couple of weeks. I haven't told my staff though. I figure it is less people that will ask if it worked or not. This is difficult though because I travel for work so for the month of Jan and 1/2 of Feb I won't be traveling so people are asking questions. I just tell them I have medical stuff going on that I have to be home for. They are too embarassed to ask what it is. :)



lisa7781 said:


> Hey just wondering if i could join in....
> 
> Af started 24th November started buserelin injections on CD21 (14th DEC)
> Now on CD1 (31st DEC)
> have my Baseline scan on the 2nd JAN.
> needing people to talk to that know what there doing because i havent a clue lol x

Glad to see you joined us! There are a lot of us on the same schedule so it will be great for us to support each other.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Arimas - how was your baseline?

All - If I missed anyone on the first page let me know. It wasn't intentional. Lots of ladies to keep up with :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:

This time next week a lot of us will be stimming :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies sorry I've been MIA been really busy!

Hello newcomers :hi:
Hey trask ;) nice to see you starting soon!

I take my last BCP tonight :happydance:

Hope everyone's well and good luck to all the ladies starting stims soon :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Arimas said:


> Constancev18 - How did the meds go? Did you inject urself or did DH do it? I had DH do mine, i have a horrible phobia, but it didnt hurt as much as i thought - take care
> 
> 31andTrying- Let us know how the mock transfer went

Ugh, I don't think DH can handle it and I don't know if I can either...



31andTrying said:


> Mock xfer went ok. I had a VERY full bladder which made it very uncomfortable. I think I had 5-6 24oz bottles of water. He had a hard time getting through my cervix which I kind of expected given the trouble we had with our IUIs. At one point he stopped and didn't think he was going to get through. I wanted to cry. I took a huge breath and said a prayer and he was able to get through. Whew. Better that he find that out now rather than on the day of the real thing. We got our injection training. Man, the hcg and progesterone needles are NASTY! The stim ones don't seem so bad.

My hsg was horrible because of a anteverted uterus and curve shaped cervix - so now my RE wants to do saline sonogram to make sure she can get through my cervix and she wants a VERY full bladder - she thinks this will make it move into position. She is also ordering valium for my ET and probably the following days.



Traskey said:


> Hi ladies, is it too late for me to join in here?
> 
> Currently down regging. Stimming starts on the 11th Jan and egg collection is the week of the 23rd January.
> 
> Sending you all loads of :dust: This is our second ICSI.

Welcome - definitly in the right place! This is our first ICSI. How many you going to transfer?



Cravingababy said:


> We are about to undergo our first cycle of ISCI. TTC for 2 years.
> Started on the pill today, due to start injections (three times a day!!!) 3rd February, with egg collection week beg 20th Feb.
> I know this is a January thread but anyone starting a bit later?
> It's nice to have people in a similar situation to chat to as everyone else just thinks 'It'll happen naturally'.
> 
> Bit scared about all the injections and also about going to work whilst all this is going on. I've managed to get two weeks off for the egg collection and a week of recovery but worried I'll get the BFN once back at work leading to a big meltdown in front of my colleagues. I'm not sure if I should tell my team what I'm doing as I don't want everyone asking it it worked once I go back but want them to know I'm only being a grumpy moo because of the injections! What's the general consensus?
> 
> x

Welcome, There are a couple of later starters - and my transfer is probably going to be the very end of Jan - beginning of February. 



lisa7781 said:


> Hey just wondering if i could join in....
> 
> Af started 24th November started buserelin injections on CD21 (14th DEC)
> Now on CD1 (31st DEC)
> have my Baseline scan on the 2nd JAN.
> needing people to talk to that know what there doing because i havent a clue lol x

I don't know if any of us really "have a clue" but is definitly nice to swap stories and protocols!! Welcome.


As for my updated - as you can see we decided to have a saline sono to check on my cervix and see if it will cooperate. This will be January 10th. If my genetic work-up is back I will start stimming. I will stay on the BCP until then. No stimming until genetic results - in case DH has to have them done too. She is particular concerned about fragile x, because young woman with high fsh can be a signal that she is a carrier - interesting right? Also, always want to check for CF - as both DH and I are caucasian and have 1/25 chance of being a carrier. If I am not carrier than obviously no need to test him - which is good because it is expensive $550 a pop! 

So here are a list of meds - Gonal F and Menopur (she is going to have me take 300 of Gonal and 75 of Menopur) to start (they said I can mix these together - since I am familiar with drawing up meds), later I will add Ganrelix Acetate, then the HCG trigger (not sure of brand - one is IM and other SC - hope I get the SC one!!). For retrieval I will take a z-pak (antibiotics) and valium for transfer. Post transfer - valium for a few days, and Estrogen patch, and progesterone vaginal suppositories. All for a low-low price of $5450!! I am praying our insurance will come through and cover some of it. It should be arriving at the end of the week. They can overnight it but I have to be home to sign for it, geez. So much work.

Add this too my daily Aspirin, 4 mg of folic acid, b vitamins with others, calcium, vitamin d, omperazole and beta-blocker and I am officially a walking pharmacy!! Not to mention they want me take a prenatal too...waiting til the b-vitamin blend runs low - it has a lot of the same things in it...I also have appointment with new OB/GYN in a few weeks and she can give me name/script for prenatal. Vitamins make me nauseted and I know they have alternatives.

I am struggling with how many ebryos to transfer, my clinic does 5 day blasts...We were leaning toward two but may try one to start. They said I have a 65% chance of getting pregnant from a SET of a perfect one, putting two only raises the chance of twins, not getting pregnant...Thoughts?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

babydrms - Sounds like we are on many of the same meds. I have follistim rather than gonal f though. When they did my mock transfer they had a hard time getting through so it is good they are doing the sono to know what they are getting into. (ha ha, pun intended) :)

We had to do the CF testing also. My dr also said he will give me valium for the ET. Maybe it is because I just about knocked myself off the table during the mock transfer due to my shaking. Ugh - I get so nervous with all things medical. We have discussed 1 vs 2 to transfer but have decided that we will cross that bridge when we get there and will go with the dr's advice.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

*babydrms* - I'm on really similar meds as well, but no Menopur for me. I am starting at 300 Gonal-F for 3 days then 225 for two then adjust from there. I plan to do 2, 3 if a day 3 transfer - but that is primarily due to age (38). If I was younger I might think differently but my odds are lower so their standard protocol is 2B or 3E. It is definitely a very personal decision. Maybe make a tentative decision and then decide when the time comes based on quality? :shrug:

*princess* - yay for stopping BCP! :yipee:


----------



## Traskey

Oh Princess, good to see a familiar face.

Babydreams, we are going for two this time. We only had one blasto put back last time, even though i'm almost 40 (couple of weeks eek!). We followed their advice as they like to do SET. This time we are going for two and have been told the chances are about 7% higher of success with two. We can't have three here until you are 41 but as I got no frosties last time i'm going to push for as many as possible! 

I'm still waiting on my DR witch to turn up. Had cramps for days but nothing yet. When I start stimming it's with 225 Menopur. I get my DH to do my shots as i'm a wimp with needles! Fortunately the DR is sniffing Synarel.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies!Am so new to this,i hvent even had my IVF consultation yet.I hve a son (20months),i,ve had fibroids,cysts removed,endometriosis and now hyper-active ovaries,they produce so many follicles that by OV time they r overgrown!coz of that i cant really be on any other fertility meds bt IVF.I've bn on BCP for 2 cycles now n will c my dr in 2days to discuss IVF..i really need p'ple to talk to.


----------



## berki

31andTrying said:


> I go back Tues for my US, Friday I stop BCP and start the lupron with stims the following day.

Good luck I am so excited for you! :) Cant wait to stalk!!



Traskey said:


> Hi ladies, is it too late for me to join in here?
> 
> Currently down regging. Stimming starts on the 11th Jan and egg collection is the week of the 23rd January.
> 
> Sending you all loads of :dust: This is our second ICSI.

Never too late to join!! Welcome and good luck, this is my first ICSI!!



Cravingababy said:


> We are about to undergo our first cycle of ISCI. TTC for 2 years.
> Started on the pill today, due to start injections (three times a day!!!) 3rd February, with egg collection week beg 20th Feb.
> I know this is a January thread but anyone starting a bit later?
> It's nice to have people in a similar situation to chat to as everyone else just thinks 'It'll happen naturally'.
> 
> Bit scared about all the injections and also about going to work whilst all this is going on. I've managed to get two weeks off for the egg collection and a week of recovery but worried I'll get the BFN once back at work leading to a big meltdown in front of my colleagues. I'm not sure if I should tell my team what I'm doing as I don't want everyone asking it it worked once I go back but want them to know I'm only being a grumpy moo because of the injections! What's the general consensus?
> 
> x

Hey there!! I will be right around the same time!! I have to call in my CD 1 mid January so will be starting downreg first of feb and looking at end of feb first of march transfer!!! It is our first ICSI!!
As far as work goes, I shared with my colleagues because I am a nurse adn feel that they are a great support system but it is totally a personal choice. My RE said ppl usually respond worse to clomid then to these drugs (as far as grumpyéemotional changes go and I didnt find the clomid back in that regard but again, prob different for everyone!!!



lisa7781 said:


> Hey just wondering if i could join in....
> 
> Af started 24th November started buserelin injections on CD21 (14th DEC)
> Now on CD1 (31st DEC)
> have my Baseline scan on the 2nd JAN.
> needing people to talk to that know what there doing because i havent a clue lol x

Welcome, you have come to the right place, best of luck :)




Traskey said:


> Hi ladies, is it too late for me to join in here?
> 
> Currently down regging. Stimming starts on the 11th Jan and egg collection is the week of the 23rd January.
> 
> Sending you all loads of :dust: This is our second ICSI.

Welcome - definitly in the right place! This is our first ICSI. How many you going to transfer?



Cravingababy said:


> We are about to undergo our first cycle of ISCI. TTC for 2 years.
> Started on the pill today, due to start injections (three times a day!!!) 3rd February, with egg collection week beg 20th Feb.
> I know this is a January thread but anyone starting a bit later?
> It's nice to have people in a similar situation to chat to as everyone else just thinks 'It'll happen naturally'.
> 
> Bit scared about all the injections and also about going to work whilst all this is going on. I've managed to get two weeks off for the egg collection and a week of recovery but worried I'll get the BFN once back at work leading to a big meltdown in front of my colleagues. I'm not sure if I should tell my team what I'm doing as I don't want everyone asking it it worked once I go back but want them to know I'm only being a grumpy moo because of the injections! What's the general consensus?
> 
> x

BabyDRMS QUOTE
I am struggling with how many ebryos to transfer, my clinic does 5 day blasts...We were leaning toward two but may try one to start. They said I have a 65% chance of getting pregnant from a SET of a perfect one, putting two only raises the chance of twins, not getting pregnant...Thoughts?[/QUOTE]
Hey girl!! I hear ya!! Such a big decision! as long as we have a close to perfect one we will just start with one as my clinic as been doing SET and their success rate hasn't changeed but their multiple rates have decreased a lot so I figure wait and see the quality and what they recommend



Mmleo said:


> Hello ladies!Am so new to this,i hvent even had my IVF consultation yet.I hve a son (20months),i,ve had fibroids,cysts removed,endometriosis and now hyper-active ovaries,they produce so many follicles that by OV time they r overgrown!coz of that i cant really be on any other fertility meds bt IVF.I've bn on BCP for 2 cycles now n will c my dr in 2days to discuss IVF..i really need p'ple to talk to.

Good luck and welcome :)


----------



## Traskey

Just sending you all :dust: for a bfp in 2012!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies maybe I could join you?

I'm 26 on Friday oh is 31. I have pcos and oh has a low count. We are just starting our first ivf. Currently on day three of bcp and start sniffing on 19th jan! Just looking for some advice from anyone who has been through it really, not sure what to expect and feeling a little anxious! 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome kazza :hi:

Well ladies - lots of baseline scans tomorrow! Good luck to all of us :dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck ladies x


----------



## princess_1991

Hi girls :hi:

Hope everyone's ok and excited to start,

Af arrived for me this morning :happydance:
Got my baseline scan today too, all being well there I start stims tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Had a scan today. I was thinking that the baseline scan included checking for follicles but guess not. He checked my uterus and ovaries and no cysts so tonight will be my last BCP!!! I go back Friday am for bloodwork and will start the micro-lupron as soon as I get home from the appt that day. :) It is happening! My days of saying that I have never "shot up" any drugs are going to be over!!

How did the rest of the scans go today?


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Had a scan today. I was thinking that the baseline scan included checking for follicles but guess not. He checked my uterus and ovaries and no cysts so tonight will be my last BCP!!! I go back Friday am for bloodwork and will start the micro-lupron as soon as I get home from the appt that day. :) It is happening! My days of saying that I have never "shot up" any drugs are going to be over!!
> 
> How did the rest of the scans go today?

They probably did do an antral follicle count and just didn't tell you. They do it with every baseline scan ... I know they did it with all my IUI but just never discussed the results. 

YIPEEE for no more BCP and for "shooting up" ;):hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

The best part was that while I was reading my work email on my blackberry while in the elevator on the way out of the building I get an email from a guy at work that they had their baby last night. (they have been married 1 year) UGH!!! 

Onward and upward...


----------



## pk2of8

Hello girls!!!!! :hi: I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and wishing us all the best BFP new year!!!!! :happydance: I feel terrible for not having posted in so long! I literally started typing a post no less than 3 times over the holidays and got interrupted each time! :dohh: now, Ive had so much to read and catch up on there's no way I can remember it all, but a big warm and fuzzy welcome to all the new girls! :winkwink:

I'm SO FREAKING EXCITED to hear how close everybody is and where everybody is at! I took my LAST bcp last night!! Baseline scheduled for 7:15 Thursday morning!! Eek!!! The only damper for us at this point is we still have to finish up the last bits of setting up the financial aspect of it all and paying oop. Ugh. So I'm anxious about that but God-willing it will all be settled tomorrow and then we'll be totally ready!! Dh's birthday is tomorrow so it would be a flipping awesome bday pressie for him!! I've got all my meds and we should start stimming on Friday. I'm starting with 350 of Follistim and 20 of low-dose HCG then last 5 days of stimming will add Ganirelix. Tose are pre-filled syringes so not sure of the dose. Anyway, no Lupron this time for me, which I am THRILLED about b/c last time I had horrific headaches from Lupron...and I drank a gallon of water a day and still didn't help! Usually water alleviates the headaches for most women I've talked to, but didn't help me. :nope: so I'm glad I won't have that to deal with this time. Plus I'm really hoping for more follies and eggs this time!! Last time we only got 5 eggs and of those only 3 were mature and I'm praying for some frosties this time in case we have to try again to help reduce cost. 

I do remember some girls were talking about struggling with deciding how many embies to transfer...just my 2 cents.... The decision was pretty much made for us... B/c of our ages (I'm 35, dh is 42 tmw) and issues (I have endo, and probably DOR due to my poor response to stims...dh has testicular failure and severe MFI), and we only had 3 eggs at transfer time, we transferred all three. Our doc recommended 2-3 and that ended up being all we had. But I was terrified about a triplet pregnancy and not worried about a twin pregnancy b/c of risks. In any case, we went with the 3 b/c the best way I heard it described when going through it and trying to come to a decision was, when all is said and done, would you rather come out the other end with a triplet pregnancy (in my case) or no pregnancy at all? I can tell you from experience now, that coming out of ivf/icsi with no pregnancy, I'm glad we transferred 3. We did have a chemical, but if we had transferred only 1 or 2, I would have forever second-guessed that decision and the "what if's" of not doing 3. I'm not an advocate of high-order multiples and transfers... I think it's a VERY personal decision for everybody and ultimately you all will figure out what's best for you, but that question is what got me past the fear of transferring what we did. For us, we know we gave it all we had and the first time didn't work. It just wasn't our time yet. But I'm feeling really positive (albeit nervous) and just praying this will be it for our miracle!! :flower: I've always been a "#2" lucky person anyway!! Hehe

Lots of :hugs: for everybody and I can't wait to read about everybody's status and updates!!! :kiss:


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies!! It is so good to read that we are all progressing in our IVF cycles!!! :happydance:

My baseline US went well, no cysts and my lining looked thick so I should start :witch: AF any day now. They said if I don't start by the 5th to call them and let them know so that they can give me meds to make :witch: AF come! 

I start the Z-Pack Thursday and then Follistim on Friday!!! :thumbup: Next week is going to be crazy with all of the appointments and injections, PLUS my sister in law and her family will be visiting (what timing) but it should help the week just fly by :yipee: 

I am so happy we are all moving along....:hugs:

Take care everyone- will reply more later today


----------



## berki

Hey PK2!! You are so right, it is such a big decision! Thanks for your insight and best of luck on your second cycle!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I had my baseline this morning too and all looked good :thumbup: Just waiting on confirmation that my E2 level was ok and I am all set to start 300 Gonal-F on Saturday :yipee:

Princess - it must be an odd feeling when AF has you listing your status as 'cheerful' :haha:

31 - mine never does an antral follicle count either, they just check for cysts. They do pics so maybe the RE looks later :shrug: Or else they figure with my PCOS they will just say 'lots' :rofl:

pk2 - I'm of the same opinion, I'd rather deal with multiples than regret not transferring the 3. My worry is that my clinic will let me do up to 4 depending on quality since I am 38. I don't know that I would want to risk 4... I will wait and worry about that when the time comes though.


Glad to hear all of the baselines have gone well so far :happydance: Next week is gonna get KA-RAZY with all the follie scans that will be going on in this group :wacko:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

My sappy moment for today - (and I'm not even loaded on hormones yet) We live in a fantastic world where technology has allowed us to connect with great women that can relate to exactly what we are going through. It is really unbelievable when you think about it. You are a great group of women that will make outstanding mothers! Cheers to more scans and needles! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

What she said ^^^^^^


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mrs. Bear said:


> I had my baseline this morning too and all looked good :thumbup: Just waiting on confirmation that my E2 level was ok and I am all set to start 300 Gonal-F on Saturday :yipee:
> 
> 31 - mine never does an antral follicle count either, they just check for cysts. They do pics so maybe the RE looks later :shrug: Or else they figure with my PCOS they will just say 'lots' :rofl:

Glad to hear your scan went well!! Whew - one more thing off the list. Is the gonalf a pen also? 

My doctor took a picture as well. Was funny to see the doctor holding a polaroid but whatever :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Glad to hear your scan went well!! Whew - one more thing off the list. Is the gonalf a pen also?
> 
> My doctor took a picture as well. Was funny to see the doctor holding a polaroid but whatever :)

My clinic the pics print off like they do for baby ultrasounds so the tech just tells it to print, but that would be funny to see the doctors running around with polaroids :haha:

My gonal-f isn't the pen, it comes in 450IU vials that I reconstitute. I don't know what makes them decide whether to use one or the other :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

I don't know how the gonalf compares to the Follistim with cost, but if "reconstituting" makes it cheaper I would rather have had that. :wacko: Follistim is outrageous!!! 

31, my doc never did an antral follicle count that I'm aware of either. Maybe he does with baseline like mrs bear was saying but he never mentioned it to me. :shrug:

Mrs bear, I agree...quads would be scary!! Well, it's not the number of babies that scare me so much as the pregnancy difficulty. But really the bottom line for me ended up being that if we only did one or 2 and had no pg, then I would have totally regretted it. So I think the only reason we would transfer less than 3 this time would be if we happen to get 4 good embies then I MAY want to try to freeze 2 and transfer 2. But obviously the risk there is they may not make it to freeze. I guess it would depend on the quality. But like you said, we'll make the call when we get down to it! :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Glad everyone seems on track!! may I ask a few questions? 

Are you ladies starting to stim straight from bcp? I start sniffing drugs to down reg on 19th jan a few days before bcp finishes. Is this what you ladies do? 

For any pcos ladies? Were you told what sort of chances you have of a success with pcos does I impair the chance due to unbalanced hormones or poo egg quality? Is there a high chance of ohss? I seem to be worrying abou a lot but hat because I've not sat down with my fs to discuss it all in depth! That chat will be on the 13th jan! Sorry to babble just not sure what to expect!! Xxx


----------



## Hoping1986

So today I went to Dr. and took my Lupron shot. Now I have to wait until Jan 20 to go for basline ultrasound and start stims. ugh it seems like forever...but I have been trying for years so now me saying three weeks is forever is laughable. I am so excited to be doing this but still trying to stay grounded because I am the type to start looking for cribs and mentally decorating a nursery, lol! I hope you ladies have a good evening and of course Im wishing BFP's for ALL of us!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

pk2of8 said:


> Mrs bear, I agree...quads would be scary!! Well, it's not the number of babies that scare me so much as the pregnancy difficulty. But really the bottom line for me ended up being that if we only did one or 2 and had no pg, then I would have totally regretted it. So I think the only reason we would transfer less than 3 this time would be if we happen to get 4 good embies then I MAY want to try to freeze 2 and transfer 2. But obviously the risk there is they may not make it to freeze. I guess it would depend on the quality. But like you said, we'll make the call when we get down to it! :thumbup:

I think if it was a case of only having four and odds were #4 wouldn't make it to freeze I might go for it. Right now I am leaning towards no more than 3 though.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Glad everyone seems on track!! may I ask a few questions?
> 
> Are you ladies starting to stim straight from bcp? I start sniffing drugs to down reg on 19th jan a few days before bcp finishes. Is this what you ladies do?
> 
> For any pcos ladies? Were you told what sort of chances you have of a success with pcos does I impair the chance due to unbalanced hormones or poo egg quality? Is there a high chance of ohss? I seem to be worrying abou a lot but hat because I've not sat down with my fs to discuss it all in depth! That chat will be on the 13th jan! Sorry to babble just not sure what to expect!! Xxx

A lot of us are on a short protocol which has us on BCP rather than the longer down reg protocols a lot of ladies are on. We stop BCP and go straight to stims as long as there are no cysts and our bloodwork is ok. I think there are a few long protocol ladies on here though. 

As far as PCOS, I don't know that it alone will determine odds. My RE said ours is in the 30s but I think that is mainly due to my being older. One of the big things they are concerned with is OHSS because there are lots of follies there to start with. Make a list of questions for your FS so when you go in you can make sure you get all the answers. That is what I did my last consult before IVF because I kept thinking of things to ask but would forget when I was in the office.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hoping1986 said:


> So today I went to Dr. and took my Lupron shot. Now I have to wait until Jan 20 to go for basline ultrasound and start stims. ugh it seems like forever...but I have been trying for years so now me saying three weeks is forever is laughable. I am so excited to be doing this but still trying to stay grounded because I am the type to start looking for cribs and mentally decorating a nursery, lol! I hope you ladies have a good evening and of course Im wishing BFP's for ALL of us!

I'm the same way - I've been 'shopping' baby departments for years :blush: I think the three weeks will go by faster than you think. Get a ticker for your signature to count down. That helped me when I was on a break a few months waiting for IVF. I think it is seeing the constant daily progress that helped.


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> My sappy moment for today - (and I'm not even loaded on hormones yet) We live in a fantastic world where technology has allowed us to connect with great women that can relate to exactly what we are going through. It is really unbelievable when you think about it. You are a great group of women that will make outstanding mothers! Cheers to more scans and needles! :)

I can't agree more!!! I talk with DH about all you ladies and he knows who each of you are. I don't know how I would get through a day without all of you women. It has literally SAVED my sanity this past year!!!!!! I want each and everyone of you to know that I am always thinking about you and I truly believe we will all get our BFPs and we will all make AMAZING Mother's.

You guys should check out Berki's blog, she has an awesome poem posted about being a "better mother" because of this infertility struggle. I cry every time I read it and say AMEN SISTA when I'm done (because I'm super gansta :haha:)


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Hoping1986 said:
> 
> 
> So today I went to Dr. and took my Lupron shot. Now I have to wait until Jan 20 to go for basline ultrasound and start stims. ugh it seems like forever...but I have been trying for years so now me saying three weeks is forever is laughable. I am so excited to be doing this but still trying to stay grounded because I am the type to start looking for cribs and mentally decorating a nursery, lol! I hope you ladies have a good evening and of course Im wishing BFP's for ALL of us!
> 
> I'm the same way - I've been 'shopping' baby departments for years :blush: I think the three weeks will go by faster than you think. Get a ticker for your signature to count down. That helped me when I was on a break a few months waiting for IVF. I think it is seeing the constant daily progress that helped.Click to expand...

Ladies .... I have to confess I have my nursery furniture, linens, stroller and car seat all picked out .... Between that and my stupid designer maternity jeans in my closet I believe I jinx'd myself. There are days I am SO convinced that I will get my BFP that I allow myself to "shop" other days the thought of seeing a stroller, car seat etc. makes me angry and ready to burst into tears.


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> So today I went to Dr. and took my Lupron shot. Now I have to wait until Jan 20 to go for basline ultrasound and start stims. ugh it seems like forever...but I have been trying for years so now me saying three weeks is forever is laughable. I am so excited to be doing this but still trying to stay grounded because I am the type to start looking for cribs and mentally decorating a nursery, lol! I hope you ladies have a good evening and of course Im wishing BFP's for ALL of us!




Springy said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping1986 said:
> 
> 
> So today I went to Dr. and took my Lupron shot. Now I have to wait until Jan 20 to go for basline ultrasound and start stims. ugh it seems like forever...but I have been trying for years so now me saying three weeks is forever is laughable. I am so excited to be doing this but still trying to stay grounded because I am the type to start looking for cribs and mentally decorating a nursery, lol! I hope you ladies have a good evening and of course Im wishing BFP's for ALL of us!
> 
> I'm the same way - I've been 'shopping' baby departments for years :blush: I think the three weeks will go by faster than you think. Get a ticker for your signature to count down. That helped me when I was on a break a few months waiting for IVF. I think it is seeing the constant daily progress that helped.Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies .... I have to confess I have my nursery furniture, linens, stroller and car seat all picked out .... Between that and my stupid designer maternity jeans in my closet I believe I jinx'd myself. There are days I am SO convinced that I will get my BFP that I allow myself to "shop" other days the thought of seeing a stroller, car seat etc. makes me angry and ready to burst into tears.Click to expand...

I can't say that I haven't looked but I am VERY superstitious - don't even want a baby present in my home until viability - trying to figure out how not to tell anyone until as close to viability as I can manage...have been changing my wardrob to hide any bloating/bump that may occur. I just can't stand thought of having to tell anyone about what we are going through and because of the high miscarriage rates associated with IVF - not trying to be a bummer - just can't get my hopes up too much yet, or get anyone elses up too much.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy - I've always sensed that 'gangsta' vibe from you... LOL :rofl:

I'm a little superstitious too but I have mainly only bought clearance baby clothes and rationalize it that I use them for shower gifts. I do give a lot away as gifts but there are a few certain outfits I have tucked away to keep. Luckily I haven't come across anything else like strollers or anything I liked well enough to feel the need to get it. I did get a couple 'what to expect' type books when a local store went out of business and wonder if that was jinxing myself. :dohh: Some days I enjoy looking at baby stuff and others it is torture to go by the baby department. Hoping we all have fun baby shopping in our future soon :thumbup:

As far as clothes I plan to take advantage of sweater season to help hide bloating, and hopefully a bump, til we are ready to tell. I also have a few true wrap dresses that I can wear that can adjust to compensate. The rest of the time I will just unbutton pants and wear baggy tops :shrug:


----------



## Hoping1986

babydrms I totally agree. I wont be buying and telling until I am totally comfortable and sure. After ttc for 5+ years I have become so jaded and the possibility of seeing a BFP almost seems non existent, but everytime af was late I had I somehow told myself "oh its a miracle Im preg...only to be shattered when af came. But....it doesnt hurt to just look at baby stuff because they are just sooooo cute.


----------



## princess_1991

I've had names picked, I've mentally decorated my nursery and picked out cribs, decor etc, haven't actually brought anything yet, DH would flip a lid if I did, he'd say I was jinxing it, i kinda agree :blush:

Anywhoo, scan went great (well as great as a vaginal ultrasound while bleeding can go! ;)) no cysts or anything like that, soooo I start stimming today :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
They've changed my meds slightly, they've upped my dose of merional and I take just merional for the first 3 days then I also have to add in a low dose of centrocide :thumbup: booked in for my follie scan on Monday and Thursday too!!

I'm really excited yet super nervous! 

Glad to see everyone else's baselines went well! This week is defiantly all go!


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi ladies! Still nothhing happening here with me, but im keeping track of how everyone is going. First blood test on Friday, CD 11

My clinic will only do a single embryo transfer! So thats it for us there wasnt any negotiations. After my IVF mmc in 2010, the second time around i really wanted to transfer two and they really advised strongly against it and wanted us to sign all these forms and stuff, weird hey? So in the end we just had the single both times and luckily that was enough. In total we had 14 eggs, 9 of which were mature enough to fertilise, the others were immature and couldnt be used. Of the 9 all fertilised with ICSI. We transferred 1 on day 4 and that was the BFP that ended in the mmc at 7 weeks. Of the remaining 8 embies 4 made it to blasto stage and were frozen and the other 4 were too weak to freeze. Then a couple months later we did a single FET and that resulted in DD :cloud9: Now we have 3 left and hopefully one of them is a lucky egg! We have two day 6 embies and 1 day 5 but as all the best ones have already been used the remainders might not be quite so good so i am really trying hard not to get my hopes up too high :nope:.

I hope you dont mind me talking about my past experiences but i do it only because i want you ladies to know that you will get there! After the mmc i think i may have been as low as you can get (like really disappointed to the point of non functioning ) and i understand the desperation only too well. I had to stop going to baby showers and 1st birthday parties in the end i just couldnt handle them, and if i had to visit a friend in hospital who had just given birth i just about had to take a valium afterwards :blush: Its just awful and there is no other way of looking at it. I was so terrified of jinxing things that even at 34 weeks preg, i hadnt bought a thing and only had a cot on lay-by which i wouldnt let DH pick up and bring to the house!

But as springy said in her post about perhaps being a better mum because of the lttc and struggle with ivf and infertility, i can say honestly that there really isnt a moment i dont cherish because of it. When you ladies get your BFP this month (which everyone will, no BFN's allowed here!), you will feel the same too, sleep deprivation, cracked nipples and teething barely even cause a ripple compared to doing IVF so in my opinion you are all doing the hard yards now! :flower:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hoping1986 said:


> So today I went to Dr. and took my Lupron shot. Now I have to wait until Jan 20 to go for basline ultrasound and start stims. ugh it seems like forever...but I have been trying for years so now me saying three weeks is forever is laughable. I am so excited to be doing this but still trying to stay grounded because I am the type to start looking for cribs and mentally decorating a nursery, lol! I hope you ladies have a good evening and of course Im wishing BFP's for ALL of us!

The time will go faster than you think. When we were told in October that we had to wait until January for IVF it felt like FOREVER but it has gone very fast. Hang in there.


For you ladies talking about buying baby stuff. I have nothing. I can't bring myself to buy anything and probably won't until after the first 12 weeks. My parents have wanted to keep stuff here from my nieces where "this will be yours when you have a baby" but I told them no. It is too painful to look at that stuff and the thought of having reminders of my failure around is not good. I will wait until later in a pregnancy to buy stuff. Just my take. 

Last BCP last night!!


----------



## Springy

Just to clarify ... I haven't actually bought anything baby related, other than the designer maternity jeans .... I just know what I want to buy and I won't be actually buying any of it till I am through the first 20 weeks of pregnancy WHEN that does happen :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks for sharing your story Gracy - I think the more we can learn from each other both good and bad the better off we will all be :thumbup: FX one of those frosties is your lucky one :dust: Maybe since you are older now they won't fight you so much on transferring two :shrug:


So exciting to hear that all of the baselines went well so far - yay for starting stims! :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Princess, I was wondering about that!! (bleeding during baseline) af hasn't started for me yet but I'd be surprised if I don't start tomorrow morning. Eek!! Blech....I'm sure that's got to be gross for everybody involved. Well fxxx it'll hold off at least until after my baseline. :winkwink:

Mrs bear, I'd be surprised if we do less than 3 this time again. I think we just got so used to that concept last time...dh was SO cute talking about his potential mini platoon of 3 boys (we'd LOVE to have twin boys...dh, man that he is, wants all boys, but I'd love to see him with a little princess too :cloud9:) in any case, as we've said...I guess we'll just have to wait til retrieval/transfer time to see what we get and then make a final decision. 

As to the baby shopping, sometimes I look, but honestly it makes me depressed, so I don't do it very often. Ive had to buy SO MANY baby gifts and do so many showers since we started ttc, it's unreal. Especially after our first ivf attempt, doing the showers was especially hard and i just bawled on the way home each time. I agree with the jinxing feelings. I just can't bring myself to buy anything for us until we get out bfp....and then I will probably wait to at least 12 weeks before doing anything significant. I do have children from a previous relationship. My ex was abusive and after my youngest, I gave away EVERYTHING b/c I did not want any more children with him. But 11 years later, with my soulmate, and the most amazing husband in the world, and we may not have any babies together. Dh loves my children and that makes me love him more. But it's tragic.


----------



## berki

I too have my nursery all planned out (male or female), have planned how I want to tell everyone, I have one little girl outfit and one little boy outfit that are my lucky charms I look at that to inspiration every now and then, but I too won't buy or accept any baby things until after I am 20 weeks preggo!!

So hard because after all of this if you end up with a BFP I kno I will want to be sooo excited but I don't want to set myself up for disappointment sometimes I feel like this is a lose lose battle!!


----------



## pk2of8

Oh and I meant to add earlier...

Gracy, you really never know from the grading of the embies whether or not they will take. My doc has such strong feelings about that that he won't even check the grading of the embies at transfer. He says that the docs know for a fact that a "beautiful" embryo can fail to implant whereas an "ugly" or poorly graded one can implant and have a perfect healthy baby from it and there's really just no rhyme or reason to it. So I think you'll get your baby #2 from your frosties :hugs:


----------



## Springy

pk2of8 said:


> Oh and I meant to add earlier...
> 
> Gracy, you really never know from the grading of the embies whether or not they will take. My doc has such strong feelings about that that he won't even check the grading of the embies at transfer. He says that the docs know for a fact that a "beautiful" embryo can fail to implant whereas an "ugly" or poorly graded one can implant and have a perfect healthy baby from it and there's really just no rhyme or reason to it. So I think you'll get your baby #2 from your frosties :hugs:

My coworker did a SET with a perfect AA embryo BFN. On her FET cycle they put back 2 "ok" embryos and 1 "poor" embryo. She just gave birth to twins .... go figure! Don't judge the embryo solely based on the grading as there are many factors that contribute. Hang in there #2 will come from the frosties!!! :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well.....the only baby items i have at home are for the baby shower....I am gonna have a Winnie The Pooh theme and i went crazy last year when some items went on sale (cups, banners, toys etc) Other items such as clothes and furniture are not in the home yet, I think I will wait until my second trimester to start gathering things

:crib:


----------



## princess_1991

Arimas - my in my head nursery is all Winnie the pooh themed, right down to a Winnie the pooh dimmer switch :blush:

I did my first injection tonight :yipee:
Mixing was a bit fiddly but I barely felt it :happydance:
One down, lord knows how many more to go ;)
And one step closer too!
Im praying this works!!

Hope everyone's ok!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Princess - Congrats on the first injection! Good to hear it wasn't as bad as you expected. It is amazing what we can do when we have to :) Good job!!


----------



## princess_1991

31 it's amazing what DH can do when he has to :rofl:


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> babydrms I totally agree. I wont be buying and telling until I am totally comfortable and sure. After ttc for 5+ years I have become so jaded and the possibility of seeing a BFP almost seems non existent, but everytime af was late I had I somehow told myself "oh its a miracle Im preg...only to be shattered when af came. But....it doesnt hurt to just look at baby stuff because they are just sooooo cute.

It is sooooo cute - me and DH have been eyeballing some monkey pajamas - they are actually for toddler age but I have this thing that I pretty much wear monkey socks everyday and especially to appointments, lol. They can only be Paul Frank monkey socks - I just love that little Julius! Anyways, there is a pajama set we saw when we were Christmas shopping and I wanted to buy them for our god daughter and he got really defensive and said that Julius was "our" thing. :nope: So I found men's pajamas and gave them to him for Christmas. :happydance: 



princess_1991 said:


> I've had names picked, I've mentally decorated my nursery and picked out cribs, decor etc, haven't actually brought anything yet, DH would flip a lid if I did, he'd say I was jinxing it, i kinda agree :blush:
> 
> I can't lie, I do have my names and DH knows them and I don't dare speak them aloud otherwise.
> 
> Anywhoo, scan went great (well as great as a vaginal ultrasound while bleeding can go! ;)) no cysts or anything like that, soooo I start stimming today :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> They've changed my meds slightly, they've upped my dose of merional and I take just merional for the first 3 days then I also have to add in a low dose of centrocide :thumbup: booked in for my follie scan on Monday and Thursday too!!
> 
> I'm really excited yet super nervous!
> 
> Glad to see everyone else's baselines went well! This week is defiantly all go!

Yayee for stimming today! :happydance:



Springy said:


> Just to clarify ... I haven't actually bought anything baby related, other than the designer maternity jeans .... I just know what I want to buy and I won't be actually buying any of it till I am through the first 20 weeks of pregnancy WHEN that does happen :)

Love the positivity and you have to post a pic of these jeans - so curious!!



Springy said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I meant to add earlier...
> 
> Gracy, you really never know from the grading of the embies whether or not they will take. My doc has such strong feelings about that that he won't even check the grading of the embies at transfer. He says that the docs know for a fact that a "beautiful" embryo can fail to implant whereas an "ugly" or poorly graded one can implant and have a perfect healthy baby from it and there's really just no rhyme or reason to it. So I think you'll get your baby #2 from your frosties :hugs:
> 
> My coworker did a SET with a perfect AA embryo BFN. On her FET cycle they put back 2 "ok" embryos and 1 "poor" embryo. She just gave birth to twins .... go figure! Don't judge the embryo solely based on the grading as there are many factors that contribute. Hang in there #2 will come from the frosties!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Soooo true - I delivered a baby not too long ago that was "older" than older his sibling because it was a frostie that had been given the shelf!! 

I know our clinics big thing is if it is not dividing as planned - they will call us in for a day three trsnfer rather than 5...there is supposedly some reasearch to support this practice and positive outcomes...?



princess_1991 said:


> Arimas - my in my head nursery is all Winnie the pooh themed, right down to a Winnie the pooh dimmer switch :blush:
> 
> I did my first injection tonight :yipee:
> Mixing was a bit fiddly but I barely felt it :happydance:
> One down, lord knows how many more to go ;)
> And one step closer too!
> Im praying this works!!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok!

Yayee :happydance:

So we met another hurdle today...Apparently the Gonal has been denied by insurance, they are going to try and go around this, supposedly they will get back to me ASAP :growlmad:

Also, something is up with our consents - have to call office tomorrow am...hmmm :shrug:

Kind of frustrating because I need those drugs to start stimming in less than a week!!! So glad too, because I keep waking in the middle of the night nauseated from the BCP...hopefully less than a week of those!

I didn't mean to be Debbi-downer with my comment about being superstitious but at this point my parents won't even mention kids anymore and DH's asked him if "we ever wanted children" over the holidays...Little did they know we were "supposed" to have a honeymoon baby that would be one of four-six children, sigh, the best laid plans - right?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

babydrms - it's ok to be down sometime, heaven knows we all have our moments, and I think we are all superstitious about what is ok and afraid we will jinx ourselves. I have no plans to buy anything big till well into 2nd tri. I don't know that I will even announce til I'm in the 16-20 week range. I hope they get your meds figured out soon. It always seems that as soon as you have all your ducks in row something pops up to spoil the party :dohh: As far as TTC, my family knows but my mom still tends to change the subject when I talk about our IVF. I think people just don't know what to say so they just don't say anything. I hope your DHs parents bringing it up wasn't too upsetting :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

babydrms - I know our pharmacy sends them next day delivery so try not to stress. A week should be more than enough time to get the meds - as soon as the dr/insurance straighten things out.


----------



## princess_1991

Babydrms sorry your insurance is being a PITA with drugs, best laid plans always go wrong, I've always wanted a big family, the way this is going we'll be lucky to get one!
We had all our cycle planned out and everything went wrong so this time round I don't even know the date of ec or et! I prefer it, that way I don't get ahead of myself and can concentrate on the here and now :thumbup:

Second injection tonight, hoping this one goes as smoothly as the last :D


----------



## Springy

princess_1991 said:


> Arimas - my in my head nursery is all Winnie the pooh themed, right down to a Winnie the pooh dimmer switch :blush:
> 
> I did my first injection tonight :yipee:
> Mixing was a bit fiddly but I barely felt it :happydance:
> One down, lord knows how many more to go ;)
> And one step closer too!
> Im praying this works!!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok!

YAY for the first injection being done!!!! I remember when I did my first Gonal F injection for my IUI I was SO excited that I did it without a) passing out cold on the floor and b) doing it myself!!

I agree the mixing is fiddly - that's why I prefer the premixed prefilled pens where you just "dial" up the dose!!!!



princess_1991 said:


> 31 it's amazing what DH can do when he has to :rofl:

Oh princess .... you'll honestly have to try giving one to yourself, they are way easier than you think it will be, trust me, I'm the queen of the needle phobia club!!!


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Just to clarify ... I haven't actually bought anything baby related, other than the designer maternity jeans .... I just know what I want to buy and I won't be actually buying any of it till I am through the first 20 weeks of pregnancy WHEN that does happen :)
> 
> Love the positivity and you have to post a pic of these jeans - so curious!!
> 
> 
> Yayee :happydance:
> 
> So we met another hurdle today...Apparently the Gonal has been denied by insurance, they are going to try and go around this, supposedly they will get back to me ASAP :growlmad:
> 
> Also, something is up with our consents - have to call office tomorrow am...hmmm :shrug:
> 
> Kind of frustrating because I need those drugs to start stimming in less than a week!!! So glad too, because I keep waking in the middle of the night nauseated from the BCP...hopefully less than a week of those!
> 
> I didn't mean to be Debbi-downer with my comment about being superstitious but at this point my parents won't even mention kids anymore and DH's asked him if "we ever wanted children" over the holidays...Little did they know we were "supposed" to have a honeymoon baby that would be one of four-six children, sigh, the best laid plans - right?Click to expand...

You're allowed to be down sometimes - we ALL are! And as 31andTrying said most pharmacies can get you the drugs next day or within a few days so you should be ok! I also know most of the clinics carry the drugs so you would be able to just buy it from them to get started should your other stuff not show up on time.

As for the jeans ... these are them:
https://www.apeainthepod.com/Product.asp?product_Id=232570144&MasterCategory_Id=MC25

I bought them when we first started TTC as I was SO sure that it would work right away for us and I was in LA on business and they are cheaper in the USA than in Canada so I picked them up along with a black skirt to wear to work ... both are sitting in my closet nicely folded with the tags still on them .... 2+ years later!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Springy it's not so much that I can't do it (although I really don't want to) but if I had to I reckon I would but this way DH gets to have some involvement other then just Beating the bishop :rofl:


----------



## Springy

princess_1991 said:


> Springy it's not so much that I can't do it (although I really don't want to) but if I had to I reckon I would but this way DH gets to have some involvement other then just Beating the bishop :rofl:

:xmas13: that made me laugh REALLY hard!!! I have said to my husband on MANY MANY occasions "wow I go through tons of poking, proding, injecting and then the massive needle for collection you just get to play with yourself and leave it it a cup" and he just laughs and says "yep!":haha::haha:


----------



## princess_1991

:rofl: :rofl: I definately think we get the raw end of the deal!
Tbf tho if it works we get to feel our babys growing inside us and kicking out insides out ;) so I reckon that makes up for it :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

princess_1991 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: I definately think we get the raw end of the deal!
> Tbf tho if it works we get to feel our babys growing inside us and kicking out insides out ;) so I reckon that makes up for it :thumbup:

I guess .... but nothing equates to pushing a watermelon out of a pin hole .... once again raw end of the deal!!!! :rofl:


----------



## princess_1991

:rofl: oo I forgot about that part! Funny how you over look the bad bits when you think about having a baby!
Agreed we get the short straw!


----------



## KristyHart

Hope you ladies are all keeping positive. I should start stimming any day now, just waiting for my cycle to start after a month of bcp so I can go for my scan and get my drugs :thumbup:

Cannot wait to get started again

xxx


----------



## vesper21

*Sigh* same here... waiting for the witch to show any day now, then I can get started. Waiting for it seems to be taking forever... I stopped provera on Sunday, so it's been 4 days now. In the past it's taken about a week after provera to arrive, but I'm getting impatient :wacko:

Hope all of you are doing well..


----------



## babydrms

31andTrying said:


> babydrms - I know our pharmacy sends them next day delivery so try not to stress. A week should be more than enough time to get the meds - as soon as the dr/insurance straighten things out.

Our pharmacy does send them next day - the only issue is I have to be home to receive it - It has to be signed for...So, that means they need to send today or tomorrow - Otherwise there won't be anyone to sign :nope:



Mrs. Bear said:


> babydrms - it's ok to be down sometime, heaven knows we all have our moments, and I think we are all superstitious about what is ok and afraid we will jinx ourselves. I have no plans to buy anything big till well into 2nd tri. I don't know that I will even announce til I'm in the 16-20 week range. I hope they get your meds figured out soon. It always seems that as soon as you have all your ducks in row something pops up to spoil the party :dohh: As far as TTC, my family knows but my mom still tends to change the subject when I talk about our IVF. I think people just don't know what to say so they just don't say anything. I hope your DHs parents bringing it up wasn't too upsetting :hugs:

It does seem like something is always coming up!! As far as DH's Mom, well, she thinks because we travel all the time that we just want to vacation for the rest of our lives. I guess we should expect some questions since we aren't sharing. But really, if someone has been married for 7 years and they aren't talking about children - wouldn't you have a clue? 



Springy said:


> You're allowed to be down sometimes - we ALL are! And as 31andTrying said most pharmacies can get you the drugs next day or within a few days so you should be ok! I also know most of the clinics carry the drugs so you would be able to just buy it from them to get started should your other stuff not show up on time.
> 
> As for the jeans ... these are them:
> https://www.apeainthepod.com/Product.asp?product_Id=232570144&MasterCategory_Id=MC25
> 
> I bought them when we first started TTC as I was SO sure that it would work right away for us and I was in LA on business and they are cheaper in the USA than in Canada so I picked them up along with a black skirt to wear to work ... both are sitting in my closet nicely folded with the tags still on them .... 2+ years later!!!

As for getting them from the clinic - I don't think we can do this in the U.S...too many laws with dispensing and such. Our pharmacy does have a person who works on Sundays to find local pharmacies for people who need an extra/missing dose -crazy, but so glad - hopefully I won't need this service!

Love the jeans! 
I never even considered the expense to buy clothes for work - I am so thankful I wear scrubs provided by the hospital, no exceptions, so I'll just have to pick bigger and bigger sizes!!



princess_1991 said:


> Springy it's not so much that I can't do it (although I really don't want to) but if I had to I reckon I would but this way DH gets to have some involvement other then just Beating the bishop :rofl:

:rofl: It took me a minute to realize what you are getting at!!! They definitely do get it easy, and I remind DH all the time! Especially everytime I have to put my naked butt in the air for someone to poke and prod me with something else!! Once the injections start I am going to have him waiting hand and foot! :happydance:



Springy said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I definately think we get the raw end of the deal!
> Tbf tho if it works we get to feel our babys growing inside us and kicking out insides out ;) so I reckon that makes up for it :thumbup:
> 
> I guess .... but nothing equates to pushing a watermelon out of a pin hole .... once again raw end of the deal!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I get to be in deliveries a few times a week - and no matter if it is natural or cesarean - there is a reason someone thought of the "push" gift!! However, if I get to feel the wiggle worm, then I will do whatever it takes!


----------



## pk2of8

Hi girls... Well I've got bad news :cry: we've had to cancel our cycle b/c we hit a financial snag. Of all the reasons... Just this is the last thing in the world I expected. I don't know when we'll be able to get back on track since we're all oop. I'm just devastated right now. :cry: I'm hoping this weekend dh and I will be able to really work out a plan but I don't know if it will be 3 months or 6 months or more and right now any length if time feels like an eternity. Plus I'm terrified by the time we can dh won't have any sperm left. :cry: 

Well, I'm sorry girls...I don't want to bring anybody down. You all are going to have wonderful things happen here! Thank you for being so kind and supportive. I may need to take a break for a while from bnb. I don't know yet but in any case I wish you all the very best and I'll be praying for you all! :hugs:


----------



## berki

Pk2, I am so sorry to hear, I hope you guys can get it figured out soon so you can move past all of this. best wishes.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

pk2of8 said:


> Hi girls... Well I've got bad news :cry: we've had to cancel our cycle b/c we hit a financial snag. Of all the reasons... Just this is the last thing in the world I expected. I don't know when we'll be able to get back on track since we're all oop. I'm just devastated right now. :cry: I'm hoping this weekend dh and I will be able to really work out a plan but I don't know if it will be 3 months or 6 months or more and right now any length if time feels like an eternity. Plus I'm terrified by the time we can dh won't have any sperm left. :cry:
> 
> Well, I'm sorry girls...I don't want to bring anybody down. You all are going to have wonderful things happen here! Thank you for being so kind and supportive. I may need to take a break for a while from bnb. I don't know yet but in any case I wish you all the very best and I'll be praying for you all! :hugs:

I'm so sorry. This process is hard enough and the financial strain doesn't make it any easier. I hope you are able to work things out soon and can obtain the family you desire. :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Nurse Babydrms - question for you. The video for my meds have me putting the needle into the vial and drawing up the meds. I watched a video online and the girl said that if you draw up air first and then put that into the vial the vacuum is better. Do you know if that is true or is it better to just put the needle right into the vial w/nothing in it?

Any other tips for drawing up the meds? I start tomorrow. yikes.

And you may want to check with your dr about them having meds on hand. Our Dr here in WI does. They are donated from previous patients but they said that if I need more of something and it doesn't arrive, they have them in stock and we could borrower until ours arrives. Worth asking.


----------



## princess_1991

Pk2of8 I'm so sorry to hear that hun, hope you get yourselves sorted soon, we'll all be here for you when your ready to come back :hugs:

2nd jab down tonight, it was a bad one :( alot more painful then last nights and I came over a bit funny, i got a bit teary too but it's cool, it's all for a greater good :thumbup:


----------



## berki

31... I too am a nurse and in nursing school we were actually taught that about injecting air into the vial first (doesn't mean we always do it in real life ;) ) haha, but I do think that it helps!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

pk2of8 - so sorry to hear that hun :hugs: I know it has to be major disappointing to get so close just to be stopped at the last minute. I hope you get things sorted soon and don't have to wait too much longer :hugs:


----------



## Springy

P2kof8 I'm so sorry!!!! Hang in there, this will happen for you this year.


----------



## Gracy 004

P2Kof8 im so sorry for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: Of all the crap things to get stumped on, its so damn unfair as if it isnt hard enough without the financial burden too. I had to ring the bank and take a ' payment holiday' on the mortgage too which was a little embarrassing but at least they agreed so that made us able to come up with the $$. 

Babydrms, how do you feel about delivering babies when you are in this situation? is it very difficult? I work as a sonographer so i scan lots and lots of babies and i guess ive done it for so long that it has become so second nature that it didnt really bother me too much. Having said that after my mmc, i couldnt bring myself to do the early preg viability scans for a really long time but my work were so good about it and the other girls did them for me instead. When i was preg i had to scan a patient who was about 8 weeks and bleeding and she actually had a go at me! Said well isnt this fantastic, nice touch getting a pregnant lady to scan me! I had to bite my tongue so hard, it was like lady you have no idea what ive been through to get here :growlmad:

Definately agreed the man gets the easy deal with IVF, but having said that DH did say it was a bit difficult to be in this horrible little room with nothing to do but have a crack at it, performance anxiety or something.... in the end i think they gave him a video :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Had bloods done today for the FET, no idea of the results as my clinic have this annoying thing now where you just get a text message telling you whento come back. so ive got more bloods and a scan on monday.:shrug:


----------



## princess_1991

DH said the room was awful too, they left him a few videos and some 70s mags ;) but he said he didn't wanna touch them cuz he knew what other people had done with them :haha:
In the end he had to get some porn up on his phone :rofl: awkward!! I think I'll take the shots over that :thumbup:


----------



## KristyHart

Just got back from my 1st scan. I have 3 follies either side and start with 375 gonal f tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

:happydance: well done kristy, good luck for starting stims! :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I have officially started shooting up. Did the 10 units of lupron a few minutes ago. THe shot wasn't bad but I was a bit worried I was doing it wrong. Easy Peasy. I feel a bit like she-ra. :) In a sick way it is empowering. For someone that has always had to have one nurse hold me down why the other does a shot or takes blood....


----------



## princess_1991

:happydance: yay 31 your so brave doing it yourself, well done!!


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> I have officially started shooting up. Did the 10 units of lupron a few minutes ago. THe shot wasn't bad but I was a bit worried I was doing it wrong. Easy Peasy. I feel a bit like she-ra. :) In a sick way it is empowering. For someone that has always had to have one nurse hold me down why the other does a shot or takes blood....

:thumbup: I felt the exact same way!!! After my first Gonal F shot I thought to myself ... wow 12 months ago I had to have someone come with me to do blood draws, hold my hand and talk to me and then have orange juice after while still lying down. I sure have come a long way since then!!!! Still don't "love" the blood draws but the shots are easy peasy now.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

KristyHart said:


> Just got back from my 1st scan. I have 3 follies either side and start with 375 gonal f tomorrow :thumbup:

Yeah!!!! :)


----------



## berki

31! yay for shooting up ;)

Gracy- i cant speak for babydreams but I am a L&D nurse as well and I find it VERY hard I was ok for the first little while but I dont love my job anymore ( I know I will again one day), somedays I dread going, in fear that I will have the pregnant 15 year old, or the pregnant junkie etc. I manage to work each day with a smile but if this IVF isnt successful it may be time to move on for my own mental health.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Gracy 004 said:


> Definately agreed the man gets the easy deal with IVF, but having said that DH did say it was a bit difficult to be in this horrible little room with nothing to do but have a crack at it, performance anxiety or something.... in the end i think they gave him a video :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Had bloods done today for the FET, no idea of the results as my clinic have this annoying thing now where you just get a text message telling you whento come back. so ive got more bloods and a scan on monday.:shrug:

I think our clinic just has a recliner and some magazines, no videos for DH. So far he has been ok and we still have some frozen left from his year away as a backup. Otherwise I would be a nervous wreck worrying if he could 'do the job' when the time came.

I don't think I would like the text message system either. I like being able to have the opportunity to ask a question and actually talk to a person. I'm sure they will all be going to that sometime soon though. Oh well...



KristyHart said:


> Just got back from my 1st scan. I have 3 follies either side and start with 375 gonal f tomorrow :thumbup:

Yay! :yipee:



31andTrying said:


> I have officially started shooting up. Did the 10 units of lupron a few minutes ago. THe shot wasn't bad but I was a bit worried I was doing it wrong. Easy Peasy. I feel a bit like she-ra. :) In a sick way it is empowering. For someone that has always had to have one nurse hold me down why the other does a shot or takes blood....

Yay! :yipee: I felt the same way about it being empowering. And finally there is a part of the process you CAN control and take charge of. With each shot we are making a baby - just not the 'old fashioned' way :sex:


----------



## monalisa81

Hi ladies,Good luck to all who started stimming, I'm keeping my FX'ed for all of us. We'll see our doctor and get our meds next week and start when AF comes around 19-20th.:dust:


----------



## KristyHart

Woohoo, its so exciting us all shooting up :haha:

My first jab this morning went fine. It took me about 5 minutes to bring myself to do it. Weird considering I have been through it once already. I never felt it at all, just hope the rest are like that :shrug:

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## princess_1991

Is everyone injecting in the morning?? I'm doing mine at night so DH is there to do it for me :blush:

Hope everyone is ok and kristy well done on first Jab :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Mine is once a day and the clinic says to do it between 6p and 8p, so I'm a night shooter :thumbup:


----------



## KristyHart

I shoot up in the mornings. Get it out the way lol.

Last time the first one was the hardest and I am sure will be the same this time. Its mixed emotions. I look forward to doing it but then I think OMG what am I doing :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Well done on all the injecting in here (and Kristy's scan). I'm a night shooter, mine is a once a day and they recommend evenings. I also get my DH to do the stabbing for me :haha: Hate needles!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi ladies! can I join? hoping to start stimms (on short protocol), w/c 23rd jan but I think that might be put back a bit as still waiting for my flippin AF (cd78!) Grrr...
Anyways I know some of you already! Hi Kristy, princess and trask! 
For those of you who don't me, this will be second icsi cycle and I'm egg sharing again. Last cycle went well apaprt from end result.
Gl to those already stimming and Dregging! xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi Schoolteacher :hi: I hate the crazy long cycles. I get those from the PCOS when I'm not doped up on fertility meds. I ended up having my RE put me on BCP back in October because my natural cycle after the last IUI was 49 days and I didn't want to risk another long cycle screwing with our IVF plan. Can they give you provera or something to bring on AF?

Sending dust your way :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

4th shot done tonight and 1st centrocide, both went smoothly apart from the fact I had to do them in the pub toilets :haha:

:hi: st!

Hope everyone's well and stimming is going ok for those that are :thumbup


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Just did my first official IVF shot! 300IU looks like an awful lot in the syringe.. oh well, gotta do what you gotta do :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

:wohoo: yayy for first shot!! Hope it wasn't too bad :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Got the first stim injection done. 400IU of follistim. Panicked a bit because the medicine didn't go in like I expected. The end turns rather than just being able to push it in. Hopefully will be easier tomorrow. Much more liquid to inject w/the follistim than the little 10 units of lupron.


----------



## constancev18

I'm a bit ahead of everyone--I'll be triggering tomorrow and my ER is on Tues. Excited to have finally made it this far. 

Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## schoolteacher

Mrs. Bear said:


> I ended up having my RE put me on BCP back in October because my natural cycle after the last IUI was 49 days and I didn't want to risk another long cycle screwing with our IVF plan. Can they give you provera or something to bring on af?

I'm waiting to start bcp, but can't start til get AF! had bcp last time too. Have to take it for 2 weeks before stimms and meant to be starting stimms w/c 23rd! so as you can see I'm running out of time! boo!x

Happy sunday everyone! x


----------



## princess_1991

Follie scan tomorrow, very nervous but dying to see how many eggies there are!
St hoping af turns up soon!
Constance good luck for trigger :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

constance - good luck with the trigger :dust:

schoolteacher - hope AF shows soon for you, it is so frustrating when she won't cooperate

31 - I agree, these high does stems seem like a ton of meds when waiting for them to go in. At least now that you got the first one done the next should be easier.

princess - good luck for your scan

:dust: all around!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

schoolteacher - fingers crossed that AF shows up soon for you. It doesn't make it any easier when your body doesn't do what you want it to!

Constance - ER on Tuesday! It will be here before you know it. Have they been giving you updates on your follicle counts?

Princess - Good luck tomorrow. It will be exciting to see what is cooking in there. 

Update for today - MENOPUR BURNS! Holy cow! That stuff is zero fun.


----------



## schoolteacher

31 andtrying-how rubbish about the menopur!

Good luck Constance and good luck princess for scan-can't wait to hear about your follies, I'm sure there will be plenty! xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh and 31andtrying can I be added to front page please?

Schoolteacher:
ICSI #2 (Gonal-F and Cetrotide)
Short protocol and egg sharing
Stimms: approx 23/1

Thanks!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

schoolteacher said:


> Oh and 31andtrying can I be added to front page please?
> 
> Schoolteacher:
> ICSI #2 (Gonal-F and Cetrotide)
> Short protocol and egg sharing
> Stimms: approx 23/1
> 
> Thanks!

Yep - Sorry I missed that. :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, mind if I join you on here? I've just started my 1st IVF and will be having ICSI due to DH having azoospermia. I'm on lomg protocol and started down regging last week, injecting Buserelin (0.25) I am due back to the clinic on the 17th for tests after which I will be told when to start stimming. My stims will be Gonal-F (225). I'm lookin at retrieval/ transfer at the end of January or very early February.
I'm in the UK and get 2 cycles on the NHS which is great as it means I don't have to pay, but on the other hand I don't get to make decisions on what drugs etc. Good to be able to share experiences though and to read about what other people are doing, makes you feel less alone. And of course the bottom line is wouldn't it be great to be bump buddies?
Lots of :dust: to all xx


----------



## berki

31...Its all going to be worth all those stings and burns ;) haha!!

Princess! Good luck with your scan!

Hippie! Welcome.. baby dust!


----------



## babydrms

31andTrying said:


> schoolteacher - fingers crossed that AF shows up soon for you. It doesn't make it any easier when your body doesn't do what you want it to!
> 
> Constance - ER on Tuesday! It will be here before you know it. Have they been giving you updates on your follicle counts?
> 
> Princess - Good luck tomorrow. It will be exciting to see what is cooking in there.
> 
> Update for today - MENOPUR BURNS! Holy cow! That stuff is zero fun.

I am going to have Menopur too - my nurse warned me it burned but atleast she told me how to mix it with the Gonal...



hippiehappy said:


> Hello, mind if I join you on here? I've just started my 1st IVF and will be having ICSI due to DH having azoospermia. I'm on lomg protocol and started down regging last week, injecting Buserelin (0.25) I am due back to the clinic on the 17th for tests after which I will be told when to start stimming. My stims will be Gonal-F (225). I'm lookin at retrieval/ transfer at the end of January or very early February.
> I'm in the UK and get 2 cycles on the NHS which is great as it means I don't have to pay, but on the other hand I don't get to make decisions on what drugs etc. Good to be able to share experiences though and to read about what other people are doing, makes you feel less alone. And of course the bottom line is wouldn't it be great to be bump buddies?
> Lots of :dust: to all xx

Welcome and Yayee to bump buddies!


----------



## Cravingababy

Hello Again,
Thanks for the welcomes and advice. Its been ages since I posted because our guinea pig had to go into hospital then had to be put down then my car went kaput and is still in the garage being repaired (£1700 bill boo hiss). All in all a crap start to 2012 and I'm really hoping things improve significantly with a successful IVF!

I've started the pill- so weird after being off it for over two years. 

Next Monday I have to go to a class to learn to inject myself and pick up my drugs. 

I have told my immediate boss at work and he is very understanding. So far haven't told the rest of my team but might do if I become too moody.

The clinic have also recommended testosterone gel for twenty days so I'm sure I'm going to be mega moody! (worried about growing a beard as well!:haha:

Glad to see things progressing well for everyone, good luck with everything coming up

xxx


----------



## constancev18

31andTrying said:


> schoolteacher - fingers crossed that AF shows up soon for you. It doesn't make it any easier when your body doesn't do what you want it to!
> 
> Constance - ER on Tuesday! It will be here before you know it. *Have they been giving you updates on your follicle counts?*
> 
> Princess - Good luck tomorrow. It will be exciting to see what is cooking in there.
> 
> Update for today - MENOPUR BURNS! Holy cow! That stuff is zero fun.

Toward the end my Menopur shots burned too but the first few dys were fine. I wonder what that means. :) Each side had one larger follicle and 4-5 smaller ones. Off to research how much they (can) grow per day...

Update: looks like they can grow 2mm.


----------



## Arimas

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone doing? I am doing fine, just having a bad headache since starting Follistim.

I start Menopur and Ganirelix on Wednesday, are ya'll injecting in the stomach or thigh for those?

My RE told me to do in stomach for more absorbtion. What do ya'll think?


----------



## constancev18

Arimas said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing? I am doing fine, just having a bad headache since starting Follistim.
> 
> I start Menopur and Ganirelix on Wednesday, are ya'll injecting in the stomach or thigh for those?
> 
> My RE told me to do in stomach for more absorbtion. What do ya'll think?

It seems like there is so much variation every step of the way. :winkwink:My RE told me to inject in the Menopur in the upper right & left quadrant of my butt.


----------



## vesper21

Hi All

Day 3 of stims for me, finally got started on Sat. Had my first cycle b/w today... just waiting for tonight's instructions. Menopur definitely stings a little, I'm really hoping I can stop it soon :growlmad:

Arimas - I started on follistim and menopur on the same day (Saturday) and I do one on either side of my stomach. I find stomach easier as there's so much flesh there :haha:

I've also been getting severe migraines, and thought it was because I'm doing follistim and menopur combo... But having acu about 2-3 times a week so I'm hoping that will help subside them.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I haven't been giving any instructions on Ganirilex yet but if they will let me do stomach I will do it there. I prefer there because it is easier and I find for me it hurts less after. I doubt it matters but I also like the stomach because I figure it is 'closer' to the ovaries so it has to work better right? :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

constancev18 said:


> Each side had one larger follicle and 4-5 smaller ones. Off to research how much they (can) grow per day...
> 
> Update: looks like they can grow 2mm.

I think anything over 14 at retreival can have a viable egg so I would think the smaller ones could catch up. Did they give you any idea on size for the smaller ones?


----------



## Arimas

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I will be doing all three (Follistim, Ganirelix, and Menopur) on Wednesday-Sunday so I just wanted to make sure that i dont poke up my stomach if I didnt have to. 

But that makes me more assured that if I do all three in the stomach its gonna be better. 

My head has been so foggy and just not feeling good but just another week of injections. :wacko:


----------



## constancev18

Mrs. Bear said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each side had one larger follicle and 4-5 smaller ones. Off to research how much they (can) grow per day...
> 
> Update: looks like they can grow 2mm.
> 
> I think anything over 14 at retreival can have a viable egg so I would think the smaller ones could catch up. *Did they give you any idea on size for the smaller ones*?Click to expand...

DH remembers the RE mentioning some 14mm follicles. We'll see tomorrow. eek!


----------



## sarah10380

Hello ladies!
I will be starting bcp tomorrow...this is my first IVF and i'm super excited, but nervous too!
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good Luck for tomorrow constance :dust:

Welcome Sarah :hi:


As for me - shot #3 is complete, step down from 300 to 225 tomorrow. Still two more days before my first scan. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Hoping1986

I have a question. It seems like everyone is taking birth control pills prior to stims...why is that?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hoping1986 said:


> I have a question. It seems like everyone is taking birth control pills prior to stims...why is that?

It just depends on the protocol. Quite a few of us seem to be on short protocol this month where you take BCP and then go straight to stims instead of down regging with something like Lupron.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

princess_1991 said:


> Follie scan tomorrow, very nervous but dying to see how many eggies there are!
> St hoping af turns up soon!
> Constance good luck for trigger :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:

How did the follie scan go?


----------



## aem118

Hi ladies! Mind if I join I in? I am currently going through first ivf with long lupron protocol, follistim and menopur. My history is 6 RPL with several immune issues.. 
Anyways, will go in for first scan Thursday to see follies!
Just looking forward to sharing this journey with others who ACTUALLY understand!
Hope I can be of any support for you all also!


----------



## Springy

Hoping1986 said:


> I have a question. It seems like everyone is taking birth control pills prior to stims...why is that?

Hi Hoping - BCP isn't a necessity for IVF. When I was going to do IVF with my old clinic they were not putting me on BCP. Was just going straight from AF to stim meds.


----------



## constancev18

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, Sarah.

Mrs. Bear, I admire your savior faire. This is all so new to me that I'm surprised every step of the way.

Hoping, I did the Lupron (no bcps) like Mrs. Bear mentions.

Welcome, aems!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies

im dead sorry but im just copying and pasting this from my journal because im rather busy today

but heres my update from the scan :thumbup:

sorry i didnt post last night, once i got back dh took me for a meal to say sorry for not being there 

scan went well (i think )
the doctor didnt tell me much, she said she didnt wanna tell me how many follies there were because its not gunna make a difference this early i still would have liked to have known!

but what she did say was that my lining has thickened which she was pleased about 
i was being nosey tho 
on the scan i saw, on the right there was maybe 2 big follies and about 3 smaller ones, then on the left maybe 4 smaller ones but couldnt say 100% because she kept moving the scan

i also heard her on the phone and she said theres one big one thats about 16mm and all the others are about 8-10mm, they said they may let the bigger one go and concentrate one the smaller ones, shes also lowered my meds so i dont ''go too quickly''

ive got another scan on thursday and will find out then how many and what size follies ive got and when they want to trigger me 

last nights injection was awkward, we had to do it in the disabled toilets of the restaurant, in a bit of a rush because food was coming and dh messed up abit, he put the one in forgetting to get rid of the air bubble and had to take it backout and do it again! so last night i had 3 jabs for the price of two its getting a bit dodgy now, i think im getting bloated and im definately super bruised which is making the actual injecting a pain to do and im running out of places to do them!

hope everyones well :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Welcome to the new ladies - I will try to update the first page tonight :)

Not a good day today. Had my first scan. He measured a few follicles but they were all very small. I think he had 3-4 of them but all were between 5-8mm with a few smaller ones. Lining is still thin but he says that is to be expected at this stage. He thinks we will probably stay on the high dose but they will call later today w/details. He said he saw what he expected that we will have to "hit my ovaries pretty hard". I then got home and screwed up my menopur injection. I was mixing it and ended up shooting it all over the counter. Two vials of med - what a waste. Ugh - I need this day to start over please.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi everyone,
Looks like I can join in now! As some of you know I had my IVF cycle in December, but the transfer was postponed due to OHSS.

AF came, so I went in for my Day 3 scan today, to find out when my frozen transfer would be. I was under the impression that there would be a month in between, and that I would be on BCPs or something, but looks like that's a no. I was told it should be in 2-3 weeks.

At my clinic you don't see your doctor at all, just the nurse - and she irritated me a lot today as she didn't seem to know anything. It seems as though I won't be having a medicated transfer, but that seems odd to me considering my cycles are so wonky, so I've made an apptmt with my RE for next week.

I have a few concerns which the nurse said was no biggy for the FET:
1. I have a small cyst (19mm) on my right ovary 
2. My base line lining is already at 8mm - that seems seriously thick to me!?


----------



## Dis3tnd

31andTrying said:


> Welcome to the new ladies - I will try to update the first page tonight :)
> 
> Not a good day today. Had my first scan. He measured a few follicles but they were all very small. I think he had 3-4 of them but all were between 5-8mm with a few smaller ones. Lining is still thin but he says that is to be expected at this stage. He thinks we will probably stay on the high dose but they will call later today w/details. He said he saw what he expected that we will have to "hit my ovaries pretty hard". I then got home and screwed up my menopur injection. I was mixing it and ended up shooting it all over the counter. Two vials of med - what a waste. Ugh - I need this day to start over please.

31 - don't worry about the small amount of follies! At my first scan I only had 3, and I was really worried. My RE didn't increase my meds but in fact lowered them after a few more days... at every scan a few more popped up and I ended up with plenty of nice eggs!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Princess - don't worry about copying, it is hard trying to rewrite the same info in a different way in several places, who cares if it is copies :flower: Sounds like things are going to plan at least. I'm sure they are used to us IVFers obsessing about the follies so the less they tell us the better :haha:

Dis3tnd - yay for getting started! I definitely agree with making the appointment with your RE. Better to go through it all with the RE and feel comfortable. Even if the plan remains the same at least you will feel better about it after talking it over.

31 - Try not to stress, they scanned you VERY early. We started stims the same day and my first scan is still two days away. I suspect they wanted an early scan to make sure things were working the way they wanted so they had more time to adjust meds accordingly. Do you know when your next scan is yet?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I go back on Friday for another scan.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> I go back on Friday for another scan.

That's closer to when most people have their first scan so you couldn't compare to what other ladies see til then anyway. Even then, everyone is so different and there is no telling how many eggs are in there til retrieval so it is probably best not to compare at all. Sorry you are having such a rough day so far. Try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks mrs bear, 
31 I was gunna say they have scanned you early haven't they!

I've got a question girls, I've heard alot of people say you shouldn't have baths while stimming and I know for definate your not allowed a bath after et, the thing is I'm DYING for a bath, especially with these bruises, a shower just isn't cutting it, have you ladies been having baths, would you say I could or should I just not risk it?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I think you aren't supposed to have baths because of the heat from the temperature of the water.


----------



## princess_1991

Well originally that's what I thought but my clinic have recommended hot water bottles or heat bads on my belly :shrug:
Some of the rules definately makes me confused.com ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I think it is more because your whole body is in the hot water so it raises your core body temperature. Who knows, the clinics all say so much that is different :shrug:. I ususally go by my standard rule: If there is a question and you will blame yourself for doing it if things don't work this cycle then don't do it. Better to do without than feel guilty and wonder if that had a negative impact later.


----------



## vesper21

Mrs Bear - you're right, it's because it raises the body's core temperature. Having said that, a hot water bottle on the belly is supposed to be good during stims as it encourages the follies to grow.

My follistim dose got reduced yesterday, so I'm now on 50 follistim and 75 Menopur. Dr. thinks they'll reduce follistim again today... Also had my first scan, but not much to report other than lots (and lots) of little follies. 

I'm a little annoyed with my clinic, something I didn't know before, but each time I go for a scan it's going to be someone different. This unnerves me as I feel like what's going to be recorded is going to be inconsistent. My RE told me I was stuck with him, but he's on vacation from tomorrow till Monday. So it's doubtful I'll see him at all unless he's on call when I have my ER or ET. :growlmad:

31 - yup, it's still early days. SOrry about the Menopur - it's so fiddly isn't it?? What doses are you on?


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

I am on day 4 of stimming, going in for my scan tomorrow. I have just got back from an acupuncture session. She told me NOT to use hot water bottles on my tummy. The direct heat is too much. She told me to never get too hot or too cold through the whole process. Baths...I was never told to npt have baths after ET? I will ask my clinic about that as I am worried now lol. I was told not to have hot baths thats all? I guess everyone place has their on set of beliefs. My acupuncturist has just lent me Zita West pre collection, post transfer and 2ww visulisation and relaxation cd. So going to give that a whirl this week.

I will report back tomorrow with my follie and lining details.

One question you may help me with?? Do you get 1 egg per follicle? :shrug:

Hope you all have a nice evening xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

vesper21 - that is definitely annoying :growlmad: It is one thing to know it going in but that is wrong to just spring it on you like that. Yay for lots of follies though - FX they grow and grow and grow :dust:

Kristy - some follies are empty but it is also possible for there to be more than one egg in each follie. I've seen ladies on BnB have several more eggs collected than there were follies at their scan. I've decided I am going to assume only 2/3 of the follies have good eggs so I don't get my hopes up.

I think the no baths after transfer is due to risk of infection, especially since there are wounds healing from the needle for retrieval. I was also told no baths or swimming after IUIs for 3-5 days because of that. They probably also don't want the body temp to go up too high will the embryos are trying to implant.


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks ladies I think I'll just suffer without my baths ;) I'd rather not chance it

Kristy I was told definate no to baths after et untill your atleast 6 weeks pregnant :shrug:
Also some follies don't have any eggs in but I'm not sure if you can have more then 1 egg in a follie :shrug:

I always thought I was well clued up on the whole ivf buisness until I've actually got to it and there are quite a few bits I'm confused about 

Vesper they also reduced my dose from 225 to 187.5 
My doctor told me they prefer to start high and bring them down if necessary rather then under stim and not have enough time to correct it


----------



## HuskyMomWI

vesper21 said:


> 31 - yup, it's still early days. SOrry about the Menopur - it's so fiddly isn't it?? What doses are you on?

I am on 150 1x per day so I use two of the vials. I'll have to ask the nurse if I should order 2 to make up for what I put down the drain. I have to order more follistim too so no big deal. So I am on 150 of Menopur, 400 of follistim and 10 units of lupron 2x per day. I will get a call back this afternoon to let me know if my dose of follistim needs to change but I am guessing it will be the same.


----------



## aem118

So is anyone on here doing ivf that has had recurrent losses in the past? I am trying to stay positive that this is the right choice? The doctors say they will have mOre control of all my levels and will be able to control meds as needed..


----------



## schoolteacher

vesper21 said:


> I'm a little annoyed with my clinic, something I didn't know before, but each time I go for a scan it's going to be someone different. This unnerves me as I feel like what's going to be recorded is going to be inconsistent. My RE told me I was stuck with him, but he's on vacation from tomorrow till Monday. So it's doubtful I'll see him at all unless he's on call when I have my ER or ET. :growlmad:

Hello! It's the same a my clinic, I always saw a different person! annoying.com! x




KristyHart said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> My acupuncturist has just lent me Zita West pre collection, post transfer and 2ww visulisation and relaxation cd. So going to give that a whirl this week.
> 
> I will report back tomorrow with my follie and lining details.
> 
> One question you may help me with?? Do you get 1 egg per follicle? :shrug:
> 
> Hope you all have a nice evening xx

I have that CD, and it's good! -the different sections don't change much though but it was nice to visualise the embie snuggling in!

I knew that follies can sometimes be empty but I didn't know that there could be more than one egg in a follie! very interesting!x

Hi to everyone!x

AFM-still no AF so off for a scan on thursday to see whats going on. May not stimm now til start of feb, boo!! x


----------



## vesper21

I've heard the Zita West Cd is very good, wish I could get hold of it...

aem - are you going to be taking aspirin during this cycle? Do you know why it's recurring? i.e. immunes issues, clotting, chromosomal? I don't have a history of recurring, but did lose a baby at 23wks last year so totally understand your anxieties.

Re: number of eggs in a follie, yeah you can get more than one. 

I have the opposite problem - I usually have a whole boat load of large follies (due to PCOS) but only ever produce a handful of eggs; 6 and 5 (with one golden egg!) in my previous cycle. The Dr. who scanned me today poo-pooed me for implying I have empty follicle syndrome... :wacko: She said every single follicle has an egg, but sometimes dr's think it's empty if the egg is too immature.

Princess - my clinic is the same: start me high, then bring it down.


Got the call just now - my E2 levels are getting higher (335), and I start the Ganirelix tonight. Same dose for Follistim and Menopur. 

I'm feeling a lot of activity in the ovaries for having done just 3 nights of stims...


----------



## aem118

I have hx of 6 mc's. I have been diagnosed with APA and ANA. And hypothyroid which was only diagnosed after last mc. I am taking synthroid, aspirin, heparin and prednisone with stimulation medicines...


----------



## sarah10380

Thanks for the welcome :)
y'all are chatty, so i had to get caught up.

so i guess i didn't realize that not everyone took bcp. i thought that since i was taking bcp that i was on a the long protocol...haha. i'm learning more everyday. So for you girls that are on bcp, how long do you take it for? my dr. said he wanted me in it for about 2 weeks. is that normal? 

regarding the eggs in the follies: thats the thing i'm most scared of...that i'm not going to have any eggs in my follies or that i have bad eggs, because at this point my infertility diagnosis is unexplained. I'm really trying to push those thoughts out of my head, but it's hard.

so another question...how long does the stim process last? and how often do you go in for scans? i'm sure i wil find out all of the stuff when i go in for my meeing with my ivf nurse next week. :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

sarah10380 said:


> Thanks for the welcome :)
> y'all are chatty, so i had to get caught up.
> 
> so i guess i didn't realize that not everyone took bcp. i thought that since i was taking bcp that i was on a the long protocol...haha. i'm learning more everyday. So for you girls that are on bcp, how long do you take it for? my dr. said he wanted me in it for about 2 weeks. is that normal?
> 
> regarding the eggs in the follies: thats the thing i'm most scared of...that i'm not going to have any eggs in my follies or that i have bad eggs, because at this point my infertility diagnosis is unexplained. I'm really trying to push those thoughts out of my head, but it's hard.
> 
> so another question...how long does the stim process last? and how often do you go in for scans? i'm sure i wil find out all of the stuff when i go in for my meeing with my ivf nurse next week. :)

I was on BCP for 28 days before starting the lupron microflare protocol. I have the same worries about having bad eggs (I like to refer to them as rotten eggs) or having none, etc. I have very low AMH so we knew going in that they were going to have a quantity and quality issue. 

Maybe your issue is fertilization though and ICSI could be all you need. Mrs Bear offered the best advice. Try to picture it as hurdles - you can only jump one at a time. Get through it one appointment at a time vs worrying about the what-ifs. I'm not doing so well at this strategy myself but am trying also.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

constancev18 said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> Each side had one larger follicle and 4-5 smaller ones. Off to research how much they (can) grow per day...
> 
> Update: looks like they can grow 2mm.
> 
> I think anything over 14 at retreival can have a viable egg so I would think the smaller ones could catch up. *Did they give you any idea on size for the smaller ones*?Click to expand...
> 
> DH remembers the RE mentioning some 14mm follicles. We'll see tomorrow. eek!Click to expand...

How did your ER go today?


----------



## princess_1991

Sarah I was on BCP for 27 days and thought it was unusual because everyone else I saw was on for like 2 weeks, 
As for your other question I started a thread the other day to ask how long people stim for and it seems the average is about 10/11 days but it does completely depend on the person and the protocol
I had my first scan 6 days into stimming (Monday just gone) and I have another one on Thursday and they'll tell me when they wanna trigger me on that scan :thumbup:

Hope everyone's ok!

Btw 7th jab down, it's becoming a pain to find a spot that isn't bruised :haha:


----------



## constancev18

31andTrying said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> Each side had one larger follicle and 4-5 smaller ones. Off to research how much they (can) grow per day...
> 
> Update: looks like they can grow 2mm.
> 
> I think anything over 14 at retreival can have a viable egg so I would think the smaller ones could catch up. *Did they give you any idea on size for the smaller ones*?Click to expand...
> 
> DH remembers the RE mentioning some 14mm follicles. We'll see tomorrow. eek!Click to expand...
> 
> *How did your ER go today?*Click to expand...

They retrieved 10 eggs. We'll see how well they do when I go in for xfer on Fri. I underestimated the pain. You're allowed to take pain medication but I've refrained. Instead I've been in bed off and on all day sleeping off the sedative and dealing with the pain. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for having cleared this hurdle. :happydance:

On another note, a woman was late to her ER yesterday and she'd already ovulated by the time she made it in. So so sad. Apparently it was the first time this had happened at the clinic.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sarah10380 said:


> Thanks for the welcome :)
> y'all are chatty, so i had to get caught up.
> 
> so i guess i didn't realize that not everyone took bcp. i thought that since i was taking bcp that i was on a the long protocol...haha. i'm learning more everyday. So for you girls that are on bcp, how long do you take it for? my dr. said he wanted me in it for about 2 weeks. is that normal?
> 
> regarding the eggs in the follies: thats the thing i'm most scared of...that i'm not going to have any eggs in my follies or that i have bad eggs, because at this point my infertility diagnosis is unexplained. I'm really trying to push those thoughts out of my head, but it's hard.
> 
> so another question...how long does the stim process last? and how often do you go in for scans? i'm sure i wil find out all of the stuff when i go in for my meeing with my ivf nurse next week. :)

I think the minimum for BCP is two weeks. I was on for a couple of cycles because when I am unmedicated I can have really long cycles from PCOS. I didn't want a long cycle or a surprise cyst to delay the IVF so I asked to go ahead and start BCP back the end of October.

I'm sure you don't have empty follies or bad eggs but I'm sure we can all relate to feeling doubts that it will work for whatever reason :hugs:

I did a poll last summer about stims and most people were in the 9-10 day range on that. My clinic likes patients to stim at least 8 days.

As far as scans: I am stimming 5 days before my first scan. I will likely have scan #2 a couple days after that and then every day or so after til they decide to trigger.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

constancev18 said:


> They retrieved 10 eggs. We'll see how well they do when I go in for xfer on Fri. I underestimated the pain. You're allowed to take pain medication but I've refrained. Instead I've been in bed off and on all day sleeping off the sedative and dealing with the pain. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for having cleared this hurdle. :happydance:
> 
> On another note, a woman was late to her ER yesterday and she'd already ovulated by the time she made it in. So so sad. Apparently it was the first time this had happened at the clinic.

Yay for 10 eggs! That is the key number I've seen on a lot of success rate charts. :thumbup: Good for you fighting through the pain. I don't know if I will be able to manage that or not. Will probably depend on how bad it is.

As far as the other patient, that is so sad. I worry about that because I always feel like I have O'd before the 36 hour mark when I have done triggers. I just have to hope for the best I guess. Do you know how late she was?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Mrs Bear offered the best advice. Try to picture it as hurdles - you can only jump one at a time. Get through it one appointment at a time vs worrying about the what-ifs. I'm not doing so well at this strategy myself but am trying also.

Don't feel bad 31 - I'm not always doing so well at that strategy either... :hugs: 

Here is the hurdle strategy for anyone who is interested. I'm trying to think of each step as hurdles. I can't jump hurdle #5 when I am only at hurdle #2 so right now I need to focus on hurdle #2.

Here is our list of hurdles:

#1 - Baseline scan
#2 - Stims and 1st follie check
#3 - 2nd follie check
#4 - 3rd follie check (if needed) and/or trigger
#5 - Enough follies to do IVF
#6 - Egg Retrieval
#7 - Enough mature eggs (and sperm)
#8 - Enough eggs fertilize
#9 - Enough fertilized eggs develop properly
#10 - Transfer embryos
#11 - 2ww and the fun of progesterone shots
#12 - Testing

The idea is not to get ahead of yourself and worry about how many eggs you will have or what the fertilization will be or whether or not it will work til you get there - just focus on where you are 'right now'


----------



## Mrs. Bear

schoolteacher said:


> AFM-still no AF so off for a scan on thursday to see whats going on. May not stimm now til start of feb, boo!! x

Boo for delays :growlmad: At least they will see what is going on and get you moving forward so you don't have to wait in 'where is AF?' limbo any longer.


----------



## Springy

constancev18 said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> Each side had one larger follicle and 4-5 smaller ones. Off to research how much they (can) grow per day...
> 
> Update: looks like they can grow 2mm.
> 
> I think anything over 14 at retreival can have a viable egg so I would think the smaller ones could catch up. *Did they give you any idea on size for the smaller ones*?Click to expand...
> 
> DH remembers the RE mentioning some 14mm follicles. We'll see tomorrow. eek!Click to expand...
> 
> *How did your ER go today?*Click to expand...
> 
> They retrieved 10 eggs. We'll see how well they do when I go in for xfer on Fri. I underestimated the pain. You're allowed to take pain medication but I've refrained. Instead I've been in bed off and on all day sleeping off the sedative and dealing with the pain. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for having cleared this hurdle. :happydance:
> 
> On another note, a woman was late to her ER yesterday and she'd already ovulated by the time she made it in. So so sad. Apparently it was the first time this had happened at the clinic.Click to expand...

You're brave for no pain meds!!! Great number of follicles. Can't wait to hear the fertilization report.


----------



## Traskey

I think one hurdle at a time is a great way to handle it!

Hey everyone, sorry for being MIA, work has been crazy the last two weeks and I've done a lot of extra hours. 

We stim for about 10 days at my clinic, with extra days if needed. I went for 13 on my first cycle to let some stragglers catch up. 

I've successfully down regged so tonight we start stimming. 225 again! Sending you all loads of :dust: 

Welcome ST :)


----------



## constancev18

Mrs. Bear said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> They retrieved 10 eggs. We'll see how well they do when I go in for xfer on Fri. I underestimated the pain. You're allowed to take pain medication but I've refrained. Instead I've been in bed off and on all day sleeping off the sedative and dealing with the pain. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for having cleared this hurdle. :happydance:
> 
> On another note, a woman was late to her ER yesterday and she'd already ovulated by the time she made it in. So so sad. Apparently it was the first time this had happened at the clinic.
> 
> As far as the other patient, that is so sad. I worry about that because I always feel like I have O'd before the 36 hour mark when I have done triggers. I just have to hope for the best I guess. *Do you know how late she was?*Click to expand...

I gathered 2 things went wrong: the woman triggered before 11:30pm although the NP was explicit about the importance of administering the trigger at 11:30 promptly, and she was late for her retrieval. So it was not a case of her o'ing the day before but sometime (1-2 hrs) before her scheduled appt. They really can predict when you will o with this med--I even thought I was o'ing a dy or 2 before my ER bc of my abundance of cm. But all was well.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Traskey - yay for starting stims! :yipee:

Constance - Of all things to do wrong on an IVF cycle it sounds like she picked the worst one. I figure I will just do everything they say to the letter and hope for the best I guess. I plan to be there for retrieval early :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Trask yay for stimming :wohoo:

Mrs bear I'm the same cuz it takes us 2 and a half hours to get to our clinic were stopping in a hotel down there the night before er
Knowing my luck we'll get stuck in traffic :dohh:


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

I cant understand how something so important can get forgotten or done wrong? This IVF lark is etched in my brain, calendar and diary of when what how and where lol. I often hear the receptionist in my clinic take calls from ladies forgetting their appointment dates :dohh: Maybe I am just to strict, I dunno but there is no way I would do this wrong and lose such a special chance.

Today I had my scan. 5th day of stimms. I have just 2 at 10mm and a few hiders. Lining is just 5mm at mo. I had a good lining last time so I am not so worried about it. Just hope the other follies catch up. I am now on gonal f and cetrotide. I have my next scan on Monday. I reckon EC will be wed/thur next week

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Kristy - FX the other follies catch up. If your leads are only 10 then you have plenty of time for the others to get going.


----------



## vesper21

Kristy - I'm with you on this one. I'm tolerant of things at the best of times, but something as important as this? It's the only thing I think of for the two weeks I'm stimming...My life is on hold, I don't many any plans and I wait for baited breath each day for my instructions for that day's dose! Damn, I even dream about it... last night I dreamt about my Egg retrieval and they managed to get 8 eggs which I was thrilled about. It's not many, but I only ever manage to muster up 6 or 7!


AFM, went for bloods this morning and I'm also on day 5 stims today... I started ganirelix (same as cetrotide) last night, and I really hope they lower my dose today as I'm feeling slightly over-stimmed; slightly short of breath, ribs hurting etc. I'm just going to drink plenty of water today...

Mrs. Bear, I like your checklist.


----------



## hippiehappy

Constance, hearing about the woman who triggered too soon is just crazy. I guess if the clinic said it's the first time they'd heard of it, it must be a very rare thing. No point anyone getting paranoid over it! :hugs:
I'm lucky my clinic is 20 mins from my house but I'll probably still go in half an hour or so early! I've been told I will get sedation for the retrieval so not too worried about it. Very brave of you to not take anything for the pain though :thumbup:

Mrs Bear, thanks for the 'hurdles'. I agree, taking one step at the time is very important with anything crappy in life. Problems always seem bigger till you break them down into manageable chunks. :thumbup:

Re: BCP I'm on long protocol and not taking it at all. Perhaps it depends on how regular :witch: is, perhaps certain clinics prescribe it to make sure they know exactly 100% where you're up to with you cycle? :wacko:
I'm sure either way it's done in your best interest.

Can I ask a slightly ignorant question: I heard talk of aspirin at some point during the IVF cycle, what's this for? The reason why I'm asking is that I'm allergic to aspirin! ](*,)
I've told the clinic but just wondering if that's gonna be a very bad thing? :shrug:

Sorry for not keeping up too well and thanks for the welcome xx :dust: to all xx


----------



## Traskey

Hippie, we don't do aspirin at our clinic so I can't help sorry. 

Vesper, drink, drink, drink, especially if you are feeling over stimulated. 

:hugs: for everyone


----------



## schoolteacher

Don't worry hippiehappy only some people need aspirin!

Kristy-glad scan went well, I will be having the same drugs as you!x

Thanks mrs bear for the hurdles!

Oh gosh! I'm on my phone and can't remember anything else i have just read, sorry! (apart from the lady who did trigger early! Crazy!)

Afm-scan tommorrow to see where AF has got to! X


----------



## babydrms

aem118 said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join I in? I am currently going through first ivf with long lupron protocol, follistim and menopur. My history is 6 RPL with several immune issues..
> Anyways, will go in for first scan Thursday to see follies!
> Just looking forward to sharing this journey with others who ACTUALLY understand!
> Hope I can be of any support for you all also!

Welcome!!



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> im dead sorry but im just copying and pasting this from my journal because im rather busy today
> 
> but heres my update from the scan :thumbup:
> 
> sorry i didnt post last night, once i got back dh took me for a meal to say sorry for not being there
> 
> scan went well (i think )
> the doctor didnt tell me much, she said she didnt wanna tell me how many follies there were because its not gunna make a difference this early i still would have liked to have known!
> 
> but what she did say was that my lining has thickened which she was pleased about
> i was being nosey tho
> on the scan i saw, on the right there was maybe 2 big follies and about 3 smaller ones, then on the left maybe 4 smaller ones but couldnt say 100% because she kept moving the scan
> 
> i also heard her on the phone and she said theres one big one thats about 16mm and all the others are about 8-10mm, they said they may let the bigger one go and concentrate one the smaller ones, shes also lowered my meds so i dont ''go too quickly''
> 
> ive got another scan on thursday and will find out then how many and what size follies ive got and when they want to trigger me
> 
> last nights injection was awkward, we had to do it in the disabled toilets of the restaurant, in a bit of a rush because food was coming and dh messed up abit, he put the one in forgetting to get rid of the air bubble and had to take it backout and do it again! so last night i had 3 jabs for the price of two its getting a bit dodgy now, i think im getting bloated and im definately super bruised which is making the actual injecting a pain to do and im running out of places to do them!
> 
> hope everyones well :hugs:

You are so brave doing a needle stick in public, btw - an airbubble is not the end of the world!!



31andTrying said:


> Welcome to the new ladies - I will try to update the first page tonight :)
> 
> Not a good day today. Had my first scan. He measured a few follicles but they were all very small. I think he had 3-4 of them but all were between 5-8mm with a few smaller ones. Lining is still thin but he says that is to be expected at this stage. He thinks we will probably stay on the high dose but they will call later today w/details. He said he saw what he expected that we will have to "hit my ovaries pretty hard". I then got home and screwed up my menopur injection. I was mixing it and ended up shooting it all over the counter. Two vials of med - what a waste. Ugh - I need this day to start over please.

:hugs: Somedays are definitely going to be easier than others!! It is a waste (of the Menopur) but not the end of the world. 



Mrs. Bear said:


> Don't feel bad 31 - I'm not always doing so well at that strategy either... :hugs:
> 
> Here is the hurdle strategy for anyone who is interested. I'm trying to think of each step as hurdles. I can't jump hurdle #5 when I am only at hurdle #2 so right now I need to focus on hurdle #2.
> 
> Here is our list of hurdles:
> 
> #1 - Baseline scan
> #2 - Stims and 1st follie check
> #3 - 2nd follie check
> #4 - 3rd follie check (if needed) and/or trigger
> #5 - Enough follies to do IVF
> #6 - Egg Retrieval
> #7 - Enough mature eggs (and sperm)
> #8 - Enough eggs fertilize
> #9 - Enough fertilized eggs develop properly
> #10 - Transfer embryos
> #11 - 2ww and the fun of progesterone shots
> #12 - Testing
> 
> The idea is not to get ahead of yourself and worry about how many eggs you will have or what the fertilization will be or whether or not it will work til you get there - just focus on where you are 'right now'

Love the list of hurdles, but my clinic scans a lot more than three times - I wonder if it is truley necessary :shrug:
Still going to put the list in my phone...




Traskey said:


> I think one hurdle at a time is a great way to handle it!
> 
> Hey everyone, sorry for being MIA, work has been crazy the last two weeks and I've done a lot of extra hours.
> 
> We stim for about 10 days at my clinic, with extra days if needed. I went for 13 on my first cycle to let some stragglers catch up.
> 
> I've successfully down regged so tonight we start stimming. 225 again! Sending you all loads of :dust:
> 
> Welcome ST :)

Yayee to starting your stims!


So I went for saline sono yesterday and everything looked great (tubes and uterine cavity) and it wasn't as bad as I expected. However, it seems I am one of those people we hate, that is got a 2 cm follicle and about to ovulate while taking BCP - WT%, then why can't I get pregnant?! and our results of genetic testing are not back - so we are on hold. Which stinks because I have $6000 worth of medication on my table/in my fridge!! 

So we changed BCP's and I wait...which stinks because BCP's make me seriously nauseous! 

How terrible is it, today DH had an unrelated procedure and instead of being concerned about him - I am concerned how much medication they gave him and how this will affect sperm quality/quantity. Not even on the meds yet and ready to be committed, lol. :wacko:

Well, good luck everyone, hope your stimming is going/goes well!


----------



## constancev18

hippiehappy said:


> Constance, hearing about the woman who triggered too soon is just crazy. I guess if the clinic said it's the first time they'd heard of it, it must be a very rare thing. No point anyone getting paranoid over it! :hugs:
> I'm lucky my clinic is 20 mins from my house but I'll probably still go in half an hour or so early! I've been told I will get sedation for the retrieval so not too worried about it. Very brave of you to not take anything for the pain though :thumbup:

The NP said everyone at the clinic was upset--1st time it happened in their 17 yrs. I was under mild sedation (I could hear everything but was out) but I could feel the pain of that vacuum-like instrument. Ouch!! Hopefully it will go smoother for everyone else.:flower:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls
Typical I'm on my phone and can't remember what everyone has said, but...

Babydrms - I had the same problem, DH had an op in November and I was worried about the meds he was on affecting his sperm but the docs said everything they've given him won't affect it so maybe it's just worth asking :thumbup:

St good luck for scan tomorro, I hope you get answers!

Hope everyone else is ok!

Afm - scan tomorrow, they better tell me how many follies I have or else ;) :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Uh oh - they better tell you or they will have an angry princess on their hands! :grr:

Just did shot #5 and I have my first scan tomorrow too. Already feeling discomfort in the ovaries so hoping for some good follies :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Yay good luck mrs bear!

Yep theyll have one angry princess ;) they won't like me when I'm angry :rofl:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Yeah for scans tomorrow!!! Good luck ladies! :) I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## aem118

My first scan is tomorrow also!! So excited to have others on the same journey at the same time!! 
I am on the long lupron protocol! My stim meds are follistim and menopur.. 
Which protocol are you ladies in?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yay for lots of scans! :yipee: I am short protocol so went straight from BCP in December to stims starting 1/7. I am on Gonal-F and should start Ganirilex soon.


----------



## Hoping1986

Still waiting around to start stims on January 20...but reading and wishing the best for you ladies! I am struggling through AF and Im hoping this is the last time I see it for a while. I told my husband today "I cant wait to start" he says "You cant wait to start sticking yourself everyday?" YESSS


----------



## schoolteacher

Lol to the above! I can't wait to start either!

Good luck for all the scans today and tommorrow! X


----------



## HuskyMomWI

aem118 said:


> My first scan is tomorrow also!! So excited to have others on the same journey at the same time!!
> I am on the long lupron protocol! My stim meds are follistim and menopur..
> Which protocol are you ladies in?

I'm on the "shoot yourself up with anything and everything from the chemical lab" protocol. :) I am on the microflare lupron protocol so I take lupron + Menopur in the morning and lupron + follistim at night. All in all - doing the shots isn't nearly as bad as I expected.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Guys just don't understand how satisfying jabbing yourself with needles can be for us :haha:

Just back from the scan and she said there were probably 15 or so on each side (gotta love PCOS). She only measured around 12 that I saw so I'm guessing the rest are smaller or she just couldn't get a good angle on them. But I'll take 12 good ones :thumbup: The lead was around 16 and the rest looked to be in the 10-14 range. This is all from me watching the measurements pop up on the screen as she went so not an official count of course. Now just waiting to hear back from the nurse once they review everything and get my blood results back. 

Yay for passing hurdle #2! :yipee:


----------



## vesper21

Mrs. Bear said:


> Guys just don't understand how satisfying jabbing yourself with needles can be for us :haha:
> 
> Just back from the scan and she said there were probably 15 or so on each side (gotta love PCOS). She only measured around 12 that I saw so I'm guessing the rest are smaller or she just couldn't get a good angle on them. But I'll take 12 good ones :thumbup: The lead was around 16 and the rest looked to be in the 10-14 range. This is all from me watching the measurements pop up on the screen as she went so not an official count of course. Now just waiting to hear back from the nurse once they review everything and get my blood results back.
> 
> Yay for passing hurdle #2! :yipee:

Mrs Bear - we seem to be on the same schedule! I also had an u/s today but the dr who scanned me was so dismissive (I had to ask him v. specific questions and he answered as though I wouldn't understand! :growlmad:). Are you taking Menopur too? And what dose of Gonal F are you on? I'm really begrudging taking menopur as I've heard it's not good for PCOSers

I have around 40 follies altogether (also PCOS), but there were only a few lead ones at around 11mm.... still got a way to go. But lining is coming along - 8.7mm. Not holding out for many eggs though. Even though there's so many follies I only ever produce a handful :wacko:

He said I probably have around 5 more days before trigger. I feel this cycle is really dragging compared to the last one.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm on Gonal-F. I started at 300IU for 3 days then 225IU for 2 days. I will find out this afternoon what meds to do next. I was a little surprised to see so many because I did an injectible IUI cycle with 150IU of Gonal-F and only got 2 follies. I don't know anything about Menopur, my RE has only had me use Gonal-F.

I'm going with the 2/3 rule in my head. If I figure that 2/3 of the follies are eggs, 2/3 of the eggs are mature, 2/3 of those fertilize... etc. That way I don't have any super high expectations. I know with PCOS a good number probably aren't going to have good eggs.

The Drs don't do the scans at my clinic unless it is over a weekend or holiday so I usually have one or the other of the ultrasound techs and they are both good about explaining and if they don't I always ask questions. Of course I've had so many scans at this point I'm getting pretty good at estimating the follie size by what I see on the screen :haha:


----------



## constancev18

Great follicle numbers, Vesper and Mrs. Bear!


----------



## aem118

Hi ladies! Wow y'all had waaaay more than me!! I had 6 10 mm follicles on each side.. My lining is 7.5.. go back until Monday to determine when trigger shot will be given.. Should I be concerned that I don't have as many follicles?:shrug:


----------



## schoolteacher

Good news vesper and mrs bear! Don't be concerned aem, they as I do have pcos, which produces lots of follies but as mrs bear said they won't always be big enough or good enough! Yours sound fine, good lining measurement too! I had 30ish follies last cycle but got 18 eggs due to pcos.
Will update properly when home everyone! X


----------



## Traskey

Aem, 6 on each side is great! Don't worry. 

Princess, any news yet on your scan.

ST, hope your scan went well today and you have some answers.

My clinic does hardly any scans, one one day 9 and that's it!


----------



## Arimas

Hello Ladies!

Looks like we are all getting poked around this week :haha: I did Menopur and Ganirelix last night along with Follistim and wasnt as bad as I was thinking. The mixing of Menopur and the burning from it was awful but just gotta suck it up and get sticked :growlmad: I have to take two of the powder vials and 1 cc of saline and that was tricky getting the solution in and out of the vials.

Looks like everyone has a good number of follies :thumbup: 

Has anyone had bad side effects? I have just had headaches and sometimes heart palpitations :nope: And i have had the weirdest dreams and all i want is to just have a good night of sleep :sleep:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

aem - schoolteacher is right, our numbers go high due to the PCOS. 6 on each side is awesome! The success charts I've seen show the best results in the 10-12 range but we've had ladies on BnB with half that many end up with twins so you are doing great :thumbup:

Arimas - I haven't had headaches but have had an awful time getting to sleep the last few nights. DH calls it the 'crazy legs' - pretty much no matter what I do I can't get comfortable and my legs from the knees down feel all twitchy. Don't know if it is the meds or what :shrug: I know some of the meds do cause headaches so that is probably what you are getting them from.


As for me - Talked to the nurse and she said both my scans and blood tests looked great - right on track :happydance: I am supposed to stay at 225 tonight and tomorrow and start adding the Ganirilex tonight. I go back in first thing Saturday for my next scan and blood draw (hurdle #3).


----------



## smileypants

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all doing ok on treatment, I start stimulation phase tomorrow with gonal f injections. This is my first cycle so am very scared and unsure what to expect. Any words of encouragement or insight would be greatly appreciated as am feeling a bit apprehensive. X x x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi Smiley :wave:

The injections aren't nearly as bad as you would think they are. I was more worked up before I started than I am now that I am doing it. Just focus on it day by day and it won't seem so overwhelming :hugs:

There are tons of ladies on here to help with any questions and to give lots of support. I don't know what I would do if I had to go through this without my BnB ladies :friends:


----------



## smileypants

Thank you for the reply. I love reading everyone's story and don't feel so alone knowing all us lovely ladies are wishing for the same thing. X x x


----------



## vesper21

Just had my call and I have to reduce follistim to 25 and continue with Menopur and Ganirelix... My E2 has more than doubled from yesterday, which I can feel. Lots of EWCM and feeling slightly hyperstimulated... Dr. dismissed this when I told him, saying that it's not possible to hyperstimulate at this stage. It can only happen at trigger time... Um, I don't think so! I hyperstiumulated once half way through a timed ovulation cycle which had to be abandoned. He said if I experience chest pains I should go to ER. Nope, I'll be ringing their emergency number! 

I'm not liking dealing inexperienced drs (I've only had residents scan me so far), don't get me wrong I appreciate they have to learn but do it in the presence of an experienced attending? 

Hi Smiley - As Mrs Bear says the injections aren't too bad... you'll be a dab hand at shooting up before you know it :winkwink: 

Arimas - I was also getting bad headcaches when I started stimming, but I'm overdosing on water and having acu 2-3 times a week. I think this has helped a lot.

aem - sounds like you are on track with you lining and number of follies. 6 on each side is fantastic.


----------



## vesper21

Arimas said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Looks like we are all getting poked around this week :haha: I did Menopur and Ganirelix last night along with Follistim and wasnt as bad as I was thinking. The mixing of Menopur and the burning from it was awful but just gotta suck it up and get sticked :growlmad: I have to take two of the powder vials and 1 cc of saline and that was tricky getting the solution in and out of the vials.
> 
> Looks like everyone has a good number of follies :thumbup:
> 
> Has anyone had bad side effects? I have just had headaches and sometimes heart palpitations :nope: And i have had the weirdest dreams and all i want is to just have a good night of sleep :sleep:

Oh, and as for the sleeping - I'm with you. I've been having very vivid dream and wide awake at 5am! I'm hoping it's my body getting ready for sleepless nights, which is def the case when pg. :winkwink:


----------



## schoolteacher

Traskey said:


> ST, hope your scan went well today and you have some answers.
> 
> My clinic does hardly any scans, one one day 9 and that's it!

Hi Trask, good news on you being all down-regged! when did you start stimms? My clcinic scan loads! I think I had 5-day 1 of stimms, day 5, day8, day 10 and day 12! :wacko:xx



Arimas said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Has anyone had bad side effects? I have just had headaches and sometimes heart palpitations :nope: And i have had the weirdest dreams and all i want is to just have a good night of sleep :sleep:

I had weird dreams too! lol! I suffer from headaches normally, but I don't think I had them too bad during stimms as I drank soooooo much water! (really didn't want to get ohss and thankfully didn't!) I'm sure you are, but drink, drink, drink!!! :hugs: x



smileypants said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok on treatment, I start stimulation phase tomorrow with gonal f injections. This is my first cycle so am very scared and unsure what to expect. Any words of encouragement or insight would be greatly appreciated as am feeling a bit apprehensive. X x x

yay for stimming tomorrow! This is a good thing-just try to think of it that way any way!Please try not to worry, before you know it you will be an injections pro! What drugs are you having? Just allow yourself plenty of time to do it, so there is no rush or pressure. Drink lots of water over the coming weeks too! Normally a few days in to stimming you will go for a scan to see how your follies and lining are growing. Best of luck! and there are soo many ladies on here who will be able to answer pretty much any question you have!! xx:hugs:

Hello to everyone else! x


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh and....

AFM-my appointment was positive today! Thankfully no cysts! :thumbup:my lining was 5.5mm and the biggest follie was 9mm so haven't even ovulated yet! They basically said the ovaries are 'quiet' and therefore decided that instead of bringing on AF with drugs, I would start bcp (your meant to start it cd 1, cd83 today!) for 2 weeks and start stimms a week after coming off. I knew I had to have the bcp for 2 weeks when i got AF so that's ok I suppose. Was originally starting on 23rd, now starting stimms on the 2nd feb so a 10 day delay.
Also completly out of the blue, they said as I had such a perfect blasto transferred last time (I think they were quite surprised at my BFN), they want to give me steroids this cycle! Eeek!!!!!!!! I have agreed as it's worth a try, and I had actually been reading about steroids and their role in reducing NK cell activity. 
Also....My clinic are quite strict on number of embies transferred, and I think most places only transfer one blasto. However due to it being my 2nd cycle, they said they 'may' agree to transferring 2 blasts!!! wow! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

vesper21 said:


> Just had my call and I have to reduce follistim to 25 and continue with Menopur and Ganirelix... My E2 has more than doubled from yesterday, which I can feel. Lots of EWCM and feeling slightly hyperstimulated... Dr. dismissed this when I told him, saying that it's not possible to hyperstimulate at this stage. It can only happen at trigger time... Um, I don't think so! I hyperstiumulated once half way through a timed ovulation cycle which had to be abandoned. He said if I experience chest pains I should go to ER. Nope, I'll be ringing their emergency number!
> 
> I'm not liking dealing inexperienced drs (I've only had residents scan me so far), don't get me wrong I appreciate they have to learn but do it in the presence of an experienced attending?

Ugh - I hate it when they just dismiss your concerns without at least hearing them out. You know your body better than anyone after all. :growlmad: FX the OHSS stays away from you.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

schoolteacher said:


> Oh and....
> 
> AFM-my appointment was positive today! Thankfully no cysts! :thumbup:my lining was 5.5mm and the biggest follie was 9mm so haven't even ovulated yet! They basically said the ovaries are 'quiet' and therefore decided that instead of bringing on AF with drugs, I would start bcp (your meant to start it cd 1, cd83 today!) for 2 weeks and start stimms a week after coming off. I knew I had to have the bcp for 2 weeks when i got AF so that's ok I suppose. Was originally starting on 23rd, now starting stimms on the 2nd feb so a 10 day delay.
> Also completly out of the blue, they said as I had such a perfect blasto transferred last time (I think they were quite surprised at my BFN), they want to give me steroids this cycle! Eeek!!!!!!!! I have agreed as it's worth a try, and I had actually been reading about steroids and their role in reducing NK cell activity.
> Also....My clinic are quite strict on number of embies transferred, and I think most places only transfer one blasto. However due to it being my 2nd cycle, they said they 'may' agree to transferring 2 blasts!!! wow! xxxxxxxxxx

Glad to hear your appointment went well and you are finally able to get started. Just as well to go ahead and start BCP if your ovaries aren't going to get up off the couch and get going on their own after all... :sleep: :haha:

I have some pills that I think are steroids that they gave me for right after transfer. I think I take them for four days and they are supposed to help my body not 'reject' the embryos :shrug: I don't really know. The nurse called in the prescription so I'll take it. She said it was because we discussed doing assisted hatching.

I hope they let you transfer 2 blasts this time. It doesn't seem fair how strict some of the UK clinics are with how many you can transfer. At some point it should be your choice if you want to do 1 or 2. It isn't like you are asking to transfer 6 after all.


----------



## hippiehappy

constancev18 said:


> I was under mild sedation (I could hear everything but was out) but I could feel the pain of that vacuum-like instrument. Ouch!! Hopefully it will go smoother for everyone else.:flower:

I've been told that I'll be getting mild sedation too. So that means you can feel it? Booo! Well, at least I bet you're too out of it to worry, right? :wacko::winkwink:




aem118 said:


> My first scan is tomorrow also!!
> I am on the long lupron protocol! My stim meds are follistim and menopur..
> Which protocol are you ladies in?

I'm on long protocol too, still down regging till at least Tuesday. My clinic makes me DR for 14 days before doing a blood test to decide whether to start stimming. FX I'll be given the go-ahead for stims then!
The DR I'm doing is 0.25 Buserelin injections, stims Gonal-F pen 225 

Bear and Vesper: yay!! :yipee:




Arimas said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Has anyone had bad side effects? I have just had headaches and sometimes heart palpitations :nope: And i have had the weirdest dreams and all i want is to just have a good night of sleep :sleep:

I'm with you on the sleep bit. The dreams are so exhausting! Last night I had bad nightmares as well. Definitely one thing I won't miss when this is all over!

Schoolteacher, Smiley, Trask & everyone else, :wave::hi: and :dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

vesper-sorry I missed you we posted at the same time. Sorry your feeling it right now, I hope it doesn;t get worse for you! What is E2? they don't do any blood tests at my clinic once stimms has started! -which I find weird? !

Hippie Happy-I will be on Gonal-F 225 too-but not a pen though, boo!x

Mrs Bear-you are totally right we should get to choose how many transferred! it's all to do with them not wanting to produce too many twins, as there is a policy(not the right word!) on reducing multiple births in the UK. The thing is most ladies would be happy to have twins! who cares about their data looking 'bad'!x


----------



## vesper21

Hey Schoolteacher - which clinic are you with in the UK? I did my last 2 cycles in the UK. 

E2 is Oestrogen (yup I'm British I so still spell it like that! :)). Bizarre that you don't have any bloods done, how do they decide on your dose everyday? Will they scan you throughout though?

I've been going in for blood every day, but probably because of the PCOS and risk of hyperstimming. 

Yup, the Uk is quite strict on how many they put back. I can understand why; multiples cause so many complications through out pg, but they should loosen up a little :). The clinics I had my last two cycles would have transferred 2 if I had insisted, but I went with their recommendation...


----------



## Arimas

smileypants said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok on treatment, I start stimulation phase tomorrow with gonal f injections. This is my first cycle so am very scared and unsure what to expect. Any words of encouragement or insight would be greatly appreciated as am feeling a bit apprehensive. X x x

Hi Smileypants!

I haven't done gonal f injections but dont be scared. Its very nerve racking but you won't feel the needle because its so thin, and the pinch will go away in a bit. Its gonna be over before you know it :hugs: I have kept myself busy by watching tv (the bachelor, toddlers and tiaras, etc) just to be distracted from all the medicine and needles-its the only think keeping me sane :wacko:

Let us know how it goes, take care :flower:


----------



## Arimas

Mrs. Bear said:


> aem - schoolteacher is right, our numbers go high due to the PCOS. 6 on each side is awesome! The success charts I've seen show the best results in the 10-12 range but we've had ladies on BnB with half that many end up with twins so you are doing great :thumbup:
> 
> Arimas - I haven't had headaches but have had an awful time getting to sleep the last few nights. DH calls it the 'crazy legs' - pretty much no matter what I do I can't get comfortable and my legs from the knees down feel all twitchy. Don't know if it is the meds or what :shrug: I know some of the meds do cause headaches so that is probably what you are getting them from.
> 
> 
> As for me - Talked to the nurse and she said both my scans and blood tests looked great - right on track :happydance: I am supposed to stay at 225 tonight and tomorrow and start adding the Ganirilex tonight. I go back in first thing Saturday for my next scan and blood draw (hurdle #3).

My legs are going crazy too!! :wacko: My calf area just needs a massage all the time!! I keep putting lotion on and resting them but its no use. Yes, i am gonna drink more water, its just so hard at work to keep drinking and then using the restroom. I will drink up tonight :coffee: Good luck on Saturday!!


----------



## Arimas

vesper21 said:


> Just had my call and I have to reduce follistim to 25 and continue with Menopur and Ganirelix... My E2 has more than doubled from yesterday, which I can feel. Lots of EWCM and feeling slightly hyperstimulated... Dr. dismissed this when I told him, saying that it's not possible to hyperstimulate at this stage. It can only happen at trigger time... Um, I don't think so! I hyperstiumulated once half way through a timed ovulation cycle which had to be abandoned. He said if I experience chest pains I should go to ER. Nope, I'll be ringing their emergency number!
> 
> I'm not liking dealing inexperienced drs (I've only had residents scan me so far), don't get me wrong I appreciate they have to learn but do it in the presence of an experienced attending?
> 
> Hi Smiley - As Mrs Bear says the injections aren't too bad... you'll be a dab hand at shooting up before you know it :winkwink:
> 
> Arimas - I was also getting bad headcaches when I started stimming, but I'm overdosing on water and having acu 2-3 times a week. I think this has helped a lot.
> 
> aem - sounds like you are on track with you lining and number of follies. 6 on each side is fantastic.

I dont understand when doctors dont understand that everyone is unique and IVF hasn't been around that long that they know 100% what can and cannot happen :growlmad: I hope everything goes well the next time you have your U/S. :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

schoolteacher said:


> Oh and....
> 
> AFM-my appointment was positive today! Thankfully no cysts! :thumbup:my lining was 5.5mm and the biggest follie was 9mm so haven't even ovulated yet! They basically said the ovaries are 'quiet' and therefore decided that instead of bringing on AF with drugs, I would start bcp (your meant to start it cd 1, cd83 today!) for 2 weeks and start stimms a week after coming off. I knew I had to have the bcp for 2 weeks when i got AF so that's ok I suppose. Was originally starting on 23rd, now starting stimms on the 2nd feb so a 10 day delay.
> Also completly out of the blue, they said as I had such a perfect blasto transferred last time (I think they were quite surprised at my BFN), they want to give me steroids this cycle! Eeek!!!!!!!! I have agreed as it's worth a try, and I had actually been reading about steroids and their role in reducing NK cell activity.
> Also....My clinic are quite strict on number of embies transferred, and I think most places only transfer one blasto. However due to it being my 2nd cycle, they said they 'may' agree to transferring 2 blasts!!! wow! xxxxxxxxxx

I hope they agree on transferring 2 this time!! :happydance:


----------



## Arimas

I added a ticker for the transfer date!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Arimas said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Looks like we are all getting poked around this week :haha: I did Menopur and Ganirelix last night along with Follistim and wasnt as bad as I was thinking. The mixing of Menopur and the burning from it was awful but just gotta suck it up and get sticked :growlmad: I have to take two of the powder vials and 1 cc of saline and that was tricky getting the solution in and out of the vials.
> 
> Looks like everyone has a good number of follies :thumbup:
> 
> Has anyone had bad side effects? I have just had headaches and sometimes heart palpitations :nope: And i have had the weirdest dreams and all i want is to just have a good night of sleep :sleep:

After the few days of the menopur I decided to try letting it sit in the syringe for 5-10 minutes before injection. It did reduce the burn. Give it a try.


----------



## Traskey

Evening all, I could drink a lake today I am so thirsty. The joys of stimming :D

:hug: for all!


----------



## berki

wow everyone has been busy!!!

I cant catch up so I hope everyone is doing well, it seems that everything is going well!

As for twins, its not just about their date its also about increasing the live birth rate too because of all of the complications but i think it should be informed consent and you decide. I for one do not "want" a twin pregnancy, if it happens I will embrace it and consider myself blessed but that is not my goal. If I had a crystal ball and could see it would be a good outcome, I def. would want them. However, being an L&D nurse I see a lot more that side of it than the average person does!! Its such a big debate/difficult decision.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mrs. Bear said:


> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> Oh and....
> 
> AFM-my appointment was positive today! Thankfully no cysts! :thumbup:my lining was 5.5mm and the biggest follie was 9mm so haven't even ovulated yet! They basically said the ovaries are 'quiet' and therefore decided that instead of bringing on AF with drugs, I would start bcp (your meant to start it cd 1, cd83 today!) for 2 weeks and start stimms a week after coming off. I knew I had to have the bcp for 2 weeks when i got AF so that's ok I suppose. Was originally starting on 23rd, now starting stimms on the 2nd feb so a 10 day delay.
> Also completly out of the blue, they said as I had such a perfect blasto transferred last time (I think they were quite surprised at my BFN), they want to give me steroids this cycle! Eeek!!!!!!!! I have agreed as it's worth a try, and I had actually been reading about steroids and their role in reducing NK cell activity.
> Also....My clinic are quite strict on number of embies transferred, and I think most places only transfer one blasto. However due to it being my 2nd cycle, they said they 'may' agree to transferring 2 blasts!!! wow! xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> I hope they let you transfer 2 blasts this time. It doesn't seem fair how strict some of the UK clinics are with how many you can transfer. At some point it should be your choice if you want to do 1 or 2. It isn't like you are asking to transfer 6 after all.Click to expand...

I was reading a book that talked about the 1 vs 2 blast debate. They talked about the lack of insurance coverage in the US and that people want to do 2 so they don't have spend the money for a second round. They were talking about how, for the first time in history, the infant death rate has increased and they attribute it to the increase in multiples due to increase in fertility treatments. They said that in countries that fund treatments, they usually only do a transfer of 1 blast because there isn't the financial pressure to transfer a second.

It was an intersting way to look at it. I don't know if we are doing 1 or 2. If we make it that far, we are going with whatever the doctor says.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

smileypants said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok on treatment, I start stimulation phase tomorrow with gonal f injections. This is my first cycle so am very scared and unsure what to expect. Any words of encouragement or insight would be greatly appreciated as am feeling a bit apprehensive. X x x

Welcome and good luck. My biggest tip for the injections - don't think about it, just inject. The more you think about it the more you will drive yourself nuts. After 2-3 days, I promise you won't even think twice.


----------



## berki

31, thats where we are at right now too, whatever the doc says I figure they are saying it for a good reason haha!! gotta put some trust in the procedure I guess.. sigh


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Is bloating from the medicine normal?


----------



## berki

yea I think so, everyone tells me to buy baggy sweaters and comfy pants haha


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Is bloating from the medicine normal?

Oh ya!!!! I felt like a blimp. I didn't go to ww one Friday during my IUI cycle as I got on my scale at home that morning and I was up by 4lbs!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Arimas said:


> My legs are going crazy too!! :wacko: My calf area just needs a massage all the time!! I keep putting lotion on and resting them but its no use. Yes, i am gonna drink more water, its just so hard at work to keep drinking and then using the restroom. I will drink up tonight :coffee: Good luck on Saturday!!

The part I really don't like is with both drinking all the water plus the achey ovaries I always need to go but going isn't terribly comfortable these days :blush:


----------



## vesper21

Mrs. Bear said:


> Arimas said:
> 
> 
> My legs are going crazy too!! :wacko: My calf area just needs a massage all the time!! I keep putting lotion on and resting them but its no use. Yes, i am gonna drink more water, its just so hard at work to keep drinking and then using the restroom. I will drink up tonight :coffee: Good luck on Saturday!!
> 
> The part I really don't like is with both drinking all the water plus the achey ovaries I always need to go but going isn't terribly comfortable these days :blush:Click to expand...

I hear ya!


----------



## KristyHart

schoolteacher said:


> Oh and....
> 
> AFM-my appointment was positive today! Thankfully no cysts! :thumbup:my lining was 5.5mm and the biggest follie was 9mm so haven't even ovulated yet! They basically said the ovaries are 'quiet' and therefore decided that instead of bringing on AF with drugs, I would start bcp (your meant to start it cd 1, cd83 today!) for 2 weeks and start stimms a week after coming off. I knew I had to have the bcp for 2 weeks when i got AF so that's ok I suppose. Was originally starting on 23rd, now starting stimms on the 2nd feb so a 10 day delay.
> Also completly out of the blue, they said as I had such a perfect blasto transferred last time (I think they were quite surprised at my BFN), they want to give me steroids this cycle! Eeek!!!!!!!! I have agreed as it's worth a try, and I had actually been reading about steroids and their role in reducing NK cell activity.
> Also....My clinic are quite strict on number of embies transferred, and I think most places only transfer one blasto. However due to it being my 2nd cycle, they said they 'may' agree to transferring 2 blasts!!! wow! xxxxxxxxxx


Great news huni. Who did you see?

Really, 2? are you nhs? xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

I know 2! I thought herts & essex were really strict. Not nhs-private but egg sharing. I just saw Sarah the egg share nurse, she consulted with David though halfway through. They might change there minds when it comes to it, who knows! They also mentioned increasing my Gonal F to 225 (had 150 last time-which was adequate-got 18 eggs) but I'm happy with that.x


----------



## constancev18

schoolteacher said:


> I know 2! I thought herts & essex were really strict. Not nhs-private but egg sharing. I just saw Sarah the egg share nurse, she consulted with David though halfway through. They might change there minds when it comes to it, who knows! They also mentioned increasing my Gonal F to 225 (had 150 last time-which was adequate-*got 18 eggs*) but I'm happy with that.x

18 eggs is fab. Good luck on this round!


----------



## constancev18

Arimas said:


> I added a ticker for the transfer date!!

Cute ticker. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## princess_1991

wow you are all a chatty bunch arent you!! 

glad to hear all scans are going well, well done mrs bear, vesper and someone else (im sorry i cant remember your name!) on the good hauls!

st glad to hear there putting you on bcp already :happydance:

afm, scan yesterday went well, 12 follies but i couldnt keep up with the sizes but the lead is about 22/24 mm the rest are 18/19+ 

theyve put my meds down and... i trigger saturday :wohoo:
ready for egg collection monday :yipee:

hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Springy

constancev18 said:


> Arimas said:
> 
> 
> I added a ticker for the transfer date!!
> 
> Cute ticker. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

GOOD LUCK WITH THE TRANSFER TODAY!!!!!!! :hugs: You will now be PUPO!!!



princess_1991 said:


> wow you are all a chatty bunch arent you!!
> 
> glad to hear all scans are going well, well done mrs bear, vesper and someone else (im sorry i cant remember your name!) on the good hauls!
> 
> st glad to hear there putting you on bcp already :happydance:
> 
> afm, scan yesterday went well, 12 follies but i couldnt keep up with the sizes but the lead is about 22/24 mm the rest are 18/19+
> 
> theyve put my meds down and... i trigger saturday :wohoo:
> ready for egg collection monday :yipee:
> 
> hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Sounds like a great scan and good luck with the trigger shot and egg collection :)


----------



## princess_1991

thankyou springy! :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Good luck with your transfer today Constance.

Princess, congratulations on 12 lovely follicles :0

Bloat is normal, as it gaining the pounds. I think I gained 7 the first time round with all the bloat. The water and constant peeing are interesting for sure. I was up four times in the night to the toilet. It's all worth it though :D


----------



## princess_1991

thanks trask hows the stabbing going??


----------



## Traskey

princess_1991 said:


> thanks trask hows the stabbing going??

Stabbing is going well :happydance: I get my DH to do mine and it's easy! 

Egg collection Monday for you, are you excited?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck with transfer today constance - you will be PUPO! :baby:

Princess - looking good :thumbup: 12 is perfect! Yay for trigger and retrieval :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Well... We had the scan today.... and... WE HAVE 6!!!!!!!! I can't believe it. I tried to mentally prepare myself for it to be cancelled. They were all between 5.6 and 11.4. He said we may even have a few more pop up between now and the trigger. Before we started he said he only expects 4-6 for me so this is fantastic news. I was so happy to see all those black circles!!!!! This is a huge relief. I go back Monday for another scan. He thinks we will either be ready to trigger that night or Tuesday.

I can't beleive this is really working. I thought our hopes were gone. I am so grateful.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yay 31! :yipee: You are on your way!


----------



## schoolteacher

Fantastic news 31! X

Yay for pupo Constance! X

TGIF ! X


----------



## berki

yay 31, that is awesome news :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Constance - Good luck!! 

Princess - Yeah for a great scan!!! Only a few days from your ER. That is exciting :)


----------



## KristyHart

Wooowooop 31 thats excellent :happydance::happydance:

I also have a scan Monday and should trigger that night or tuesday :thumbup: Init together :kiss:


----------



## princess_1991

Thanks girls!

31 well done!
Constance yay for PUPO!

Trask - I'm kinda nervous/kinda excited, glad stimming is going well, DH does my shots too ;)

I feel a little greedy because although we have 12 follies I'm kinda hoping a few more pop up before ec only because with us egg sharing if we get less then 12 that's less then 6 each and I would have liked a few more to play with just incase :blush:
But I suppose beggars can't be choosers and it's quality not quantity and I am very grateful for the few I've got :cloud9:

Trigger tomorrow, just can't believe I'm done stimming, I feel like I've passed a huge milestone,

Onwards and Upwards.. And hopefully Outwards ;)


----------



## KristyHart

How exciting. I wish all you all the best of luck.

As I keep getting told....doesn't matter how many you have. It only takes 1 :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Morning all! 

Princess I totally understand how you feel! There is pressure when egg sharing to get a good amount as when you know your only going to get half of it, it's a bit worrying. If they were all for you 12 wouldn't be a worry! I ended up with 9 from my 18, 2 of which were imature) the remaining 7 all made it to day 3, and3 made it to blast. All will be fine, you will see! And no your not greedy! X


----------



## HuskyMomWI

princess_1991 said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> 31 well done!
> Constance yay for PUPO!
> 
> Trask - I'm kinda nervous/kinda excited, glad stimming is going well, DH does my shots too ;)
> 
> I feel a little greedy because although we have 12 follies I'm kinda hoping a few more pop up before ec only because with us egg sharing if we get less then 12 that's less then 6 each and I would have liked a few more to play with just incase :blush:
> But I suppose beggars can't be choosers and it's quality not quantity and I am very grateful for the few I've got :cloud9:
> 
> Trigger tomorrow, just can't believe I'm done stimming, I feel like I've passed a huge milestone,
> 
> Onwards and Upwards.. And hopefully Outwards ;)

I don't think it is greedy. I think we all want to get as many as possible to avoid ever having to go through this again :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

princess_1991 said:


> I feel a little greedy because although we have 12 follies I'm kinda hoping a few more pop up before ec only because with us egg sharing if we get less then 12 that's less then 6 each and I would have liked a few more to play with just incase :blush:
> But I suppose beggars can't be choosers and it's quality not quantity and I am very grateful for the few I've got :cloud9:
> 
> Trigger tomorrow, just can't believe I'm done stimming, I feel like I've passed a huge milestone,
> 
> Onwards and Upwards.. And hopefully Outwards ;)

I don't think you are greedy, it is only natural to want to keep as many as possible so you have the best chances. Good luck with the trigger tonight, not much longer now!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Back from today's scan. They didn't do a lot of measurements since there were so many but measured the biggest ones. On the right she said there were about 20 and on the left she said there were 12 good ones and a bunch of smaller ones. So I don't know if the 20 on the right were all good or if that included some smaller ones too :shrug: The biggest were 16-18 with the rest around 13-14. Still waiting for the call on next steps.


----------



## Arimas

Morning Ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

2nd to last night of follistim/menopur/ganirelix :happydance:

Can't wait until my u/s on Monday-will get info when to trigger! :thumbup:

What does PUPO mean?? :shrug:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Great news Mrs Bear! Sounds like you will be scheduling an ER very soon!! :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Arimas said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> 
> What does PUPO mean?? :shrug:

PUPO = Pregnant until proven otherwise :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Talked to the RE (not mine, the one on this weekend) and he said to lower the Gonal-F to 75 and come in again tomorrow. He thinks I will trigger tomorrow but wants another look. So if we trigger tomorrow, that would put ER on 1/17 and ET on 1/20. :thumbup:


----------



## Arimas

31andTrying said:


> Arimas said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Looks like we are all getting poked around this week :haha: I did Menopur and Ganirelix last night along with Follistim and wasnt as bad as I was thinking. The mixing of Menopur and the burning from it was awful but just gotta suck it up and get sticked :growlmad: I have to take two of the powder vials and 1 cc of saline and that was tricky getting the solution in and out of the vials.
> 
> Looks like everyone has a good number of follies :thumbup:
> 
> Has anyone had bad side effects? I have just had headaches and sometimes heart palpitations :nope: And i have had the weirdest dreams and all i want is to just have a good night of sleep :sleep:
> 
> After the few days of the menopur I decided to try letting it sit in the syringe for 5-10 minutes before injection. It did reduce the burn. Give it a try.Click to expand...

Last night I did not let it sit for 5 minutes and it BURNED :muaha:- thanks for the tip bcuz this time i think i will mix the menopur first and let it sit while i do follistim and ganirelix.


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs bear yay for trigger and ec day!

Hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## aem118

When I went in Thursday they told me not to come back today bc all my follicles were only around 10 or 11 mm.. Will go in Monday and hopefully they will have matured for er on wed.. Then transfer wed! Excited!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Getting exciting!! Sounds like we will be having a pretty active week coming up :thumbup:

With princess triggering tonight, me probably tomorrow and then it sounds like a LOT potentially triggering on Monday and Tuesday, we will have triggers, retrievals and transfers going for the next week solid at the very least!


----------



## constancev18

Thank you for your well-wishes, ladies!

Arimas, Mrs. Bear, and 31 good luck on your upcoming transfers! :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck for upcoming retrievals and transfers!

Mrs Bear-how do you know you will be having transfer on the 20th? I thought most places you just have to wait and see how the embies are getting on, as to whether it's a 2, 3 or 5 day transfer? x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ST - My clinic typically does 3 day transfers so I based it off of that. It is always possible that it is a different day but that is what is most likely.


----------



## Traskey

Looks like it's going to be a super busy week!

Good luck to all those triggering and collecting this week. Best growing wishes to those still developing follies :D


----------



## sarah10380

Mrs. Bear said:


> Getting exciting!! Sounds like we will be having a pretty active week coming up :thumbup:
> 
> With princess triggering tonight, me probably tomorrow and then it sounds like a LOT potentially triggering on Monday and Tuesday, we will have triggers, retrievals and transfers going for the next week solid at the very least!

sounds like a busy week for a lot of you...how exciting!! we will have a lot of pupo's!

AFM - i have to push my IVF cycle back 30 days because my bloodwork came back on thursday and it turns out that i'm not immune to chicken pox...what??? I had chicken pox when i was little, but after talking to my mom today she said that it was a mild case so I guess that is why i'm not immune now. So yesterday i had to get the vaccine and now i wait 30 days before i start stimming...booooooo. i also had a mild reaction to the vaccine and was told I probably shouldn't attend the 1 year old birthday party that i was supposed to go to today, because there is a slim chance that i could give the baby chicken pox :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

That stinks Sarah - sorry you have to delay :hugs: Good news is they caught it though because you definitely don't want to catch it during a pregnancy. The 30 days will go by before you know it. Are they putting you on BCP or are you just going to wait til the next AF shows?


----------



## sarah10380

You are right Mrs. Bear...i'm glad they caught it now instead of when i'm pregnant. Another 30 days really isn't that bad since i've been waiting so long already to get pregnant :) I started on BCP on Tuesday...so I will just stay on it for the next month. I'm actually glad to be on it, maybe it will clear up the zits I got on my back from using Femara :)


----------



## princess_1991

Sarah I have a low immunity to rubella and had to get immunised and wait too, it's a pain but better then causing problems in pregnancy :hugs:

Trigger has been done :happydance: 
It was pretty uneventful :thumbup:
Looking forward to no jab at all tomorrow, and staying in a hotel so were not late for ec on Monday :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Princess - Glad the trigger went well. Enjoy your shot-free day and mini-vacation in the hotel. Perfect excuse to order in some room service and spend the day being lazy :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

try to enjoy the hotel princess!

Sarah- I was gutted about having to delay 10 days, so 30 days is a right pain! x


----------



## Springy

princess_1991 said:


> Sarah I have a low immunity to rubella and had to get immunised and wait too, it's a pain but better then causing problems in pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> Trigger has been done :happydance:
> It was pretty uneventful :thumbup:
> Looking forward to no jab at all tomorrow, and staying in a hotel so were not late for ec on Monday :)

How long after your rubella shot did you have to wait? I have heard conflicting things, some say 30 days some say 3 months ..... I need one but if it's 3 months I may take my chances and not get it as I don't want to wait 3 months!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Just got the call - retrieval is Tuesday! :happydance: He said my E2 is high, over 5000. Asked how I was feeling and told me to drink a lot of gatorade. He didn't say anything about delaying transfer but he may just plan to wait and see or wants to consult with my RE first. I trigger tonight at 830.

The Dr that did my scan said that with as many eggs as I will likely have they may end up doing a 5 day transfer so transfer would be either Friday or Sunday depending on how things go (if I'm not delayed for the high E2).


----------



## berki

Princess and Mrs Bear- good luck to you both this week!! yay!

Carolyn- We have lots of women coming in to have their babies who arent rubella immune, if I had to wait 3 months I would prob take my chances too!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck for trigger mrs bear! X


----------



## babydrms

Wow, so much to catch up on - This is going to be such an exciting week!!

Things are crazy again, classes have started and I am already sooooo stressed out that I am going to drop this class and take it once we get our bfp. I just can't deal with more right now. I hate wasting the money, but if I am stressed out and end up with a bfn we will have wasted money there too...

I saw great numbers for everybody! Stalking!!

I am hoping they will let me start stimming on Monday, but the latest it could be the 19th to have our tests resulted...fx'd nothing else comes up. That follie that showed up on birth control really makes me nervous - hope it doesn't become a cyst.

Then on a different note...So a woman I considered to be one of my closest friends, told me she was pregnant in a room with 5 other friends last night at a party. She is one of the only people who knew what was going on with us, as she has been trying a year and a half - with two failed medicated IUI's, she also understood. However, I just felt that her telling me there was terribly insensitive and I feel like I underestimated our bond, because I would have told her the minute I got a bfp. I am happy for her, because they had exhausted the insurance benefits and I know she was stressing about what to do next, so a natural bfp is such a blessing for them. Then, her husband, which is best friends with my husband (I made him tell DH, it wasn't my news to share), and also knows we are doing IVF, takes him into a room and tells him that he "slipped one past the goalie" - really, if we got pg on our own six months ago and said that to him he would have been mortified! 

I am struggling with this whole situation, I don't want to overreact, but I just never would have expected it from them. Just felt insensitive. I know that weren't trying to hurt our feelings...ugh. Rough night last night.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

babydrms - so sorry they did that to you guys :hugs: It is one thing if you aren't close and they don't know what you have going on, but to not only know but have been through treatments themselves you would think they would be a little more sensitive. Just proves that even people who have dealt with infertility treatments can be idiots too. Sounds like the guy may have just not known what to say so ended up saying it stupidly, but for her to tell you in a big group knowing your struggle isn't very sensitive to what she knows you have been though. Maybe a little distance would be good since they didn't purposely try to upset you but just handled it poorly :shrug:

FX you don't have a cyst and can start stims soon - I know you will forget all about it after you get your BFP :thumbup: I hear you about the classes. I just dropped the two I was registered for after deciding I didn't need anything else to worry about these days.


----------



## wishingalways

Hi ladies, im not quite at your stage probably not starting stimming for another few months but my fingers are crossed for you all and I will be stalking you all. X x x


----------



## berki

Babydrms. I recently had a situations like that occur too and its so frustrating. My "friend" put her announcement on facebook and then sent me an inbox message the next day, like I hadn't already seen her status. 
Also the other night one of my BFF's texted me (she knws everything) and was complaining that it was midnight and her daugther was awake and she wanted to sleep and that I was so lucky that I got to go to sleep, I was like umm I would give ANYTHING to be doing what you are right now... ughhh... people!!!


----------



## vesper21

Hi all, been awol for a couple of days. Had some spotting a couple of days ago but dr. said it wasn't uncommon. 

Had b/w and u/s for the last 4 days and triggering tonight! I thought I'd be triggering tomorrow but my E2 level is just over 3000 (which is a lot lower than my last cycle at point of trigger), which worries me as it's an indication of number of eggs. But have to do as I'm told so 11pm tonight will be my last stab! :happydance: Have to go in for pre-op and last u/s and b/w tomorrow at 6.30AM :wacko::wacko:

Happy last stab Mrs. Bear! 

Princess - all the best for tomorrow! Hope you get lots of juicy eggs :)


----------



## aem118

Hey ladies!!!! Sooooooo nauseous!!!! Day 11 of stimming.. Last day of shots is tomorrow!! Anyone else experience this??


----------



## vesper21

aem118 said:


> Hey ladies!!!! Sooooooo nauseous!!!! Day 11 of stimming.. Last day of shots is tomorrow!! Anyone else experience this??

Yeah, I did. Quite a few times... make sure you eat plenty and drink lots of water. It helped me.


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Wow, so much to catch up on - This is going to be such an exciting week!!
> 
> Things are crazy again, classes have started and I am already sooooo stressed out that I am going to drop this class and take it once we get our bfp. I just can't deal with more right now. I hate wasting the money, but if I am stressed out and end up with a bfn we will have wasted money there too...
> 
> I saw great numbers for everybody! Stalking!!
> 
> I am hoping they will let me start stimming on Monday, but the latest it could be the 19th to have our tests resulted...fx'd nothing else comes up. That follie that showed up on birth control really makes me nervous - hope it doesn't become a cyst.
> 
> Then on a different note...So a woman I considered to be one of my closest friends, told me she was pregnant in a room with 5 other friends last night at a party. She is one of the only people who knew what was going on with us, as she has been trying a year and a half - with two failed medicated IUI's, she also understood. However, I just felt that her telling me there was terribly insensitive and I feel like I underestimated our bond, because I would have told her the minute I got a bfp. I am happy for her, because they had exhausted the insurance benefits and I know she was stressing about what to do next, so a natural bfp is such a blessing for them. Then, her husband, which is best friends with my husband (I made him tell DH, it wasn't my news to share), and also knows we are doing IVF, takes him into a room and tells him that he "slipped one past the goalie" - really, if we got pg on our own six months ago and said that to him he would have been mortified!
> 
> I am struggling with this whole situation, I don't want to overreact, but I just never would have expected it from them. Just felt insensitive. I know that weren't trying to hurt our feelings...ugh. Rough night last night.

Some people in sensitivities never ever surprise me these days. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that this weekend :hugs:

Hang in there, your time is coming and you will be more appreciative and more sensitive about your announcements when it's your turn.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

vesper21 said:


> Had b/w and u/s for the last 4 days and triggering tonight! I thought I'd be triggering tomorrow but my E2 level is just over 3000 (which is a lot lower than my last cycle at point of trigger), which worries me as it's an indication of number of eggs. But have to do as I'm told so 11pm tonight will be my last stab! :happydance: Have to go in for pre-op and last u/s and b/w tomorrow at 6.30AM :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Happy last stab Mrs. Bear!

Happy last stab to you too vesper :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

aem118 said:


> Hey ladies!!!! Sooooooo nauseous!!!! Day 11 of stimming.. Last day of shots is tomorrow!! Anyone else experience this??

Nausea can be a symptom of OHSS so definitely lots of water, gatorade, etc. I was advised lots of protein too.


----------



## Gracy 004

hi ladies just a quick update on me, went in for my embryo transfer today only to be told that all of my frozen embryos had arrested on thawing and we have nothing to transfer. im so devastated and kind of shocked she said that this is really rare for all 3 to not make it. So DH and I have to look and see whether we have the $ to go for a fresh cycle in Feb or it may have to be that DD is it for us, just dont know cant make any decisions now, but just wanted to wish everyone here all the best, i probably wont check in for a while


----------



## HuskyMomWI

> AFM - i have to push my IVF cycle back 30 days because my bloodwork came back on thursday and it turns out that i'm not immune to chicken pox...what??? I had chicken pox when i was little, but after talking to my mom today she said that it was a mild case so I guess that is why i'm not immune now. So yesterday i had to get the vaccine and now i wait 30 days before i start stimming...booooooo. i also had a mild reaction to the vaccine and was told I probably shouldn't attend the 1 year old birthday party that i was supposed to go to today, because there is a slim chance that i could give the baby chicken pox :(

This stinks that you have to delay. Better to do so though than worry about it during the pregnancy. Hang in there. It will go faster than you think.



princess_1991 said:


> Sarah I have a low immunity to rubella and had to get immunised and wait too, it's a pain but better then causing problems in pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> Trigger has been done :happydance:
> It was pretty uneventful :thumbup:
> Looking forward to no jab at all tomorrow, and staying in a hotel so were not late for ec on Monday :)

Yeah!!! Good luck tomorrow!!!! 



Mrs. Bear said:


> Just got the call - retrieval is Tuesday! :happydance: He said my E2 is high, over 5000. Asked how I was feeling and told me to drink a lot of gatorade. He didn't say anything about delaying transfer but he may just plan to wait and see or wants to consult with my RE first. I trigger tonight at 830.
> 
> The Dr that did my scan said that with as many eggs as I will likely have they may end up doing a 5 day transfer so transfer would be either Friday or Sunday depending on how things go (if I'm not delayed for the high E2).

Fingers crossed that they don't have to delay the transfer but if they do, it is for the best. Will you know more tomorrow? How was the trigger shot? Does it burn at all?



vesper21 said:


> Hi all, been awol for a couple of days. Had some spotting a couple of days ago but dr. said it wasn't uncommon.
> 
> Had b/w and u/s for the last 4 days and triggering tonight! I thought I'd be triggering tomorrow but my E2 level is just over 3000 (which is a lot lower than my last cycle at point of trigger), which worries me as it's an indication of number of eggs. But have to do as I'm told so 11pm tonight will be my last stab! :happydance: Have to go in for pre-op and last u/s and b/w tomorrow at 6.30AM :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Happy last stab Mrs. Bear!
> 
> Princess - all the best for tomorrow! Hope you get lots of juicy eggs :)

Yeah for no more pokes!! 



Gracy 004 said:


> hi ladies just a quick update on me, went in for my embryo transfer today only to be told that all of my frozen embryos had arrested on thawing and we have nothing to transfer. im so devastated and kind of shocked she said that this is really rare for all 3 to not make it. So DH and I have to look and see whether we have the $ to go for a fresh cycle in Feb or it may have to be that DD is it for us, just dont know cant make any decisions now, but just wanted to wish everyone here all the best, i probably wont check in for a while

Gracy - I am so sorry. To get that far and have it not happen has to be so disappointing. My thoughts are with you and your DH. It may be best to take a few days/weeks to step back and figure out what the best next steps are for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Gracy 004 said:


> hi ladies just a quick update on me, went in for my embryo transfer today only to be told that all of my frozen embryos had arrested on thawing and we have nothing to transfer. im so devastated and kind of shocked she said that this is really rare for all 3 to not make it. So DH and I have to look and see whether we have the $ to go for a fresh cycle in Feb or it may have to be that DD is it for us, just dont know cant make any decisions now, but just wanted to wish everyone here all the best, i probably wont check in for a while

So sorry Gracy :hugs: I'm sure it is a big shock to have the rug pulled out from under you at the last minute and have to reevaluate all of your plans. Hopefully things will seem clearer for you in a few days once the shock is lessened and you can come up with a good plan for your next steps. We are all here if you need us :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Fingers crossed that they don't have to delay the transfer but if they do, it is for the best. Will you know more tomorrow? How was the trigger shot? Does it burn at all?

Trigger is complete :thumbup: I do two shots of Ovidrel and it doesn't burn for me at all. I did HsG in the thigh for my IUIs and my leg would hurt for a day or so but I don't recall any soreness or anything from the Ovidrel when I did it last time.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mrs. Bear said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that they don't have to delay the transfer but if they do, it is for the best. Will you know more tomorrow? How was the trigger shot? Does it burn at all?
> 
> Trigger is complete :thumbup: I do two shots of Ovidrel and it doesn't burn for me at all. I did HsG in the thigh for my IUIs and my leg would hurt for a day or so but I don't recall any soreness or anything from the Ovidrel when I did it last time.Click to expand...

Was it one in your bum or in the stomach? For our IUIs I had the ones in my stomach that weren't a big deal. We have to do one in the bum for this and wasn't sure what it was going to be like. It can't burn as much as the menopur though so maybe it won't bad.


----------



## babydrms

Mrs. Bear said:


> babydrms - so sorry they did that to you guys :hugs: It is one thing if you aren't close and they don't know what you have going on, but to not only know but have been through treatments themselves you would think they would be a little more sensitive. Just proves that even people who have dealt with infertility treatments can be idiots too. Sounds like the guy may have just not known what to say so ended up saying it stupidly, but for her to tell you in a big group knowing your struggle isn't very sensitive to what she knows you have been though. Maybe a little distance would be good since they didn't purposely try to upset you but just handled it poorly :shrug:
> 
> FX you don't have a cyst and can start stims soon - I know you will forget all about it after you get your BFP :thumbup: I hear you about the classes. I just dropped the two I was registered for after deciding I didn't need anything else to worry about these days.

I agree, some distance is a must. Also, I am glad I am not the only one dropping classes - kind of feeling guilty like I took easy way out, but it is really for the best. They final and final paper are both happening the week I am scheduled to transfer and my doc plans on putting me in bed for two days on valium to make sure my uterus stays quiet (it is quite bad with cramping and reacting to even the smallest things), so this is unrealistic in itself. 

For you, no worries - your going to be pregnant next week so then you can take classes! :happydance:



berki said:


> Babydrms. I recently had a situations like that occur too and its so frustrating. My "friend" put her announcement on facebook and then sent me an inbox message the next day, like I hadn't already seen her status.
> Also the other night one of my BFF's texted me (she knws everything) and was complaining that it was midnight and her daugther was awake and she wanted to sleep and that I was so lucky that I got to go to sleep, I was like umm I would give ANYTHING to be doing what you are right now... ughhh... people!!!

Wow, people are just rediculous sometimes. I am hoping the second one was her idea of what might you feel better about not having children "see the bright side" - moron. I think this whole process is going to make me a more sensitive person in general...never going to assume anything about anyone and try and put myself in their shoes to see what I will do/say. 



vesper21 said:


> Hi all, been awol for a couple of days. Had some spotting a couple of days ago but dr. said it wasn't uncommon.
> 
> Had b/w and u/s for the last 4 days and triggering tonight! I thought I'd be triggering tomorrow but my E2 level is just over 3000 (which is a lot lower than my last cycle at point of trigger), which worries me as it's an indication of number of eggs. But have to do as I'm told so 11pm tonight will be my last stab! :happydance: Have to go in for pre-op and last u/s and b/w tomorrow at 6.30AM :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Happy last stab Mrs. Bear!
> 
> Princess - all the best for tomorrow! Hope you get lots of juicy eggs :)

Holy cow - another trigger!?! Good luck to everyone - this is going to be a great week! Let us know your report asap!




Springy said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so much to catch up on - This is going to be such an exciting week!!
> 
> Things are crazy again, classes have started and I am already sooooo stressed out that I am going to drop this class and take it once we get our bfp. I just can't deal with more right now. I hate wasting the money, but if I am stressed out and end up with a bfn we will have wasted money there too...
> 
> I saw great numbers for everybody! Stalking!!
> 
> I am hoping they will let me start stimming on Monday, but the latest it could be the 19th to have our tests resulted...fx'd nothing else comes up. That follie that showed up on birth control really makes me nervous - hope it doesn't become a cyst.
> 
> Then on a different note...So a woman I considered to be one of my closest friends, told me she was pregnant in a room with 5 other friends last night at a party. She is one of the only people who knew what was going on with us, as she has been trying a year and a half - with two failed medicated IUI's, she also understood. However, I just felt that her telling me there was terribly insensitive and I feel like I underestimated our bond, because I would have told her the minute I got a bfp. I am happy for her, because they had exhausted the insurance benefits and I know she was stressing about what to do next, so a natural bfp is such a blessing for them. Then, her husband, which is best friends with my husband (I made him tell DH, it wasn't my news to share), and also knows we are doing IVF, takes him into a room and tells him that he "slipped one past the goalie" - really, if we got pg on our own six months ago and said that to him he would have been mortified!
> 
> I am struggling with this whole situation, I don't want to overreact, but I just never would have expected it from them. Just felt insensitive. I know that weren't trying to hurt our feelings...ugh. Rough night last night.
> 
> Some people in sensitivities never ever surprise me these days. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that this weekend :hugs:
> 
> Hang in there, your time is coming and you will be more appreciative and more sensitive about your announcements when it's your turn.Click to expand...

Thanks for support, more sensitive indeed! I think the worst part was I couldn't even look at DH, and I know he was just as hurt as me but I couldn't take myself out of my own hurt to comfort him too...awful. Blubbering, I was blubbering when I finally told him how guilty it was making me feel and I felt selfish - he was comforting me - and I could barely look at him...turned into full blown anxiety attack, gasping to breathe and all. Would have given my right leg for a Xanax!!! This emotional already - can't wait to see what all the drugs bring - :wacko:



Gracy 004 said:


> hi ladies just a quick update on me, went in for my embryo transfer today only to be told that all of my frozen embryos had arrested on thawing and we have nothing to transfer. im so devastated and kind of shocked she said that this is really rare for all 3 to not make it. So DH and I have to look and see whether we have the $ to go for a fresh cycle in Feb or it may have to be that DD is it for us, just dont know cant make any decisions now, but just wanted to wish everyone here all the best, i probably wont check in for a while

Grace, I know I am emotional these days, but this made me cry. I can't even imagine how disappointing this was to you and DH. My thoughts our with you two and hope that you can find peace with whatever decision you come to. :hugs:



Mrs. Bear said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that they don't have to delay the transfer but if they do, it is for the best. Will you know more tomorrow? How was the trigger shot? Does it burn at all?
> 
> Trigger is complete :thumbup: I do two shots of Ovidrel and it doesn't burn for me at all. I did HsG in the thigh for my IUIs and my leg would hurt for a day or so but I don't recall any soreness or anything from the Ovidrel when I did it last time.Click to expand...

Wow, no burn at all...think I am going to have two large shots for the trigger - atleast that is what is in my fridge right now :shrug: But otherwise - Ahhhh, so excited, I can't wait to hear your report. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

babydrms said:


> I think the worst part was I couldn't even look at DH, and I know he was just as hurt as me but I couldn't take myself out of my own hurt to comfort him too...awful. Blubbering, I was blubbering when I finally told him how guilty it was making me feel and I felt selfish - he was comforting me - and I could barely look at him...turned into full blown anxiety attack, gasping to breathe and all. Would have given my right leg for a Xanax!!! This emotional already - can't wait to see what all the drugs bring - :wacko:

:hugs: Try not to feel guilty and beat yourself up. You handled it the only way you knew how to get through a difficult situation. As far as the emotions go, I had a couple of *major *meltdowns in the days leading up to starting stims. Once things had finally gotten started though I settled back down. I suspect a lot of what brought that on for you was the shock of the announcement combined with all of the stress/excitement leading up to finally getting started with your cycle.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that they don't have to delay the transfer but if they do, it is for the best. Will you know more tomorrow? How was the trigger shot? Does it burn at all?
> 
> Trigger is complete :thumbup: I do two shots of Ovidrel and it doesn't burn for me at all. I did HsG in the thigh for my IUIs and my leg would hurt for a day or so but I don't recall any soreness or anything from the Ovidrel when I did it last time.Click to expand...
> 
> Was it one in your bum or in the stomach? For our IUIs I had the ones in my stomach that weren't a big deal. We have to do one in the bum for this and wasn't sure what it was going to be like. It can't burn as much as the menopur though so maybe it won't bad.Click to expand...

Ovidrel is in the stomach. The HsG I did for most of the IUIs was IM so it could be either bum or top of thigh. I did the thigh for those since DH was away and it was easier to do myself in the thigh. It didn't hurt that much when I did it but the muscle would be sore the next day.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies
Just wanted to pop by and tell you I'm stalking at the minute cuz the Internet on my phone is rubbish! I've got no signal where I am so bear with me ;)

Springy it was only a month, my ivf doc thought It was 3 months but asked me to check with my doctor and it was just the 1 :thumbup:

Gracey I'm so sorry to hear about your fet, sending you big :hugs:

Afm it's 4am here and I can't sleep, collection is at half 10! I'm too nervous!
My theory is I'll sleep later anyway :haha:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:
Good luck to all with collections and triggers this week!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck for retrieval princess, not long now!
:dust:


----------



## aem118

Gracy I am so sorry! I will keep you in my prayers! Take some time and do things for yourself and your relationship.. So much emotion is put into this process and for this to happen at the end I can't imagine.. God will get you through this and I will definetely keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## constancev18

Vesper, Princess, Mrs. Bear, Arimas good luck!

Gracy, I'm so sorry to read your news.


----------



## Gracy 004

Thanks for your support ladies, i keep crying on and off all day. Bitter disappointment doesnt even come close to describing this, it really is the worst possible outcome, considering with my 1st FET they only thawed one and it was DD. I had become a bit complacent in the thawing process, didnt expect to get stumped here as they were fully formed day 6 blastocysts. Well if we can come up with the $ they are going to book us on for a fresh stim cycle starting next week when AF arrives.DH is so hurt but i cant comfort him im too wrapped up in my own pain which is awful. I actually think a BFN would be better than this :cry:


----------



## KristyHart

Gracey - Sorry to hear your news :hugs:

Good luck to everyone having retrieval today/tomorrow. And happy trigger day to others :happydance:

I have acupuncture at 1am and then a scan at clinic at 3.15pm today. I will find out when I trigger :thumbup: Sooooo excited xxx


----------



## KristyHart

I mean 1pm doh !!


----------



## aem118

I go today for day 12 of stimming ultrasound! Hopefully they will administer hcg shot!! And egg retrieval wed! Will update when im out of us! Good luck to everyone today!!


----------



## aem118

Me and you are on same schedule kristy! That's exciting!! Good luck!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Gracy - crazy that she didn't tell you anything at all when you were so open with her, I can't understand people sometimes :nope: Glad to hear you have a plan coming together. I think getting started right away will help you both deal with the loss of your frosties. Sending lots of :dust: your way.


Can't wait to hear how all the scans go today ladies - I suspect we will have lots of retrievals on Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## aem118

I had about 8 follicles that were getting close.. They said they would do another us tomorrow and hopefully be ready to trigger tomorrow for er thursday..I am a little shocked I only had 8.. But 8 is better than none..


----------



## Mrs. Bear

aem - 8 is a good number :thumbup: There are two ladies on BnB that I know of who recently got BFPs with twins and they only had 6 eggs retrieved. You are definitely in the normal range. Over 30% of the IVF successes thread had fewer than 10 and some even had as few as 4 or 5. Don't be comparing yourself to us freaky PCOS overresponder girls - 8 is awesome!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies

Im so sore and Planning on going for a nap while DH cooks tea so this is a quickie

We got 16 eggs :yipee:
So that's 8 for me and 8 for my lady :wohoo:
They also said DHs sample was excellent :thumbup:

Theyre phoneing me before 2 tomorrow with the fertilisation report

Hope everyone's ok :hugs:


----------



## KristyHart

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Great New Princess. Yeah take it easy :hugs:

I just had my scan expecting ER date to be wed/thur....BUT, I only have 2 taking off and 3 stragglers so they are pushing me 2 extra days more than last time. My lining is at a better stage than last round though which is good.

Back for another scan Wednesday with possible ER on Friday xx


----------



## sarah10380

Thats great princess! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Awesome news princess! :happydance:

kristy - hope your stragglers catch up for retrieval


----------



## KristyHart

aem118 said:


> I had about 8 follicles that were getting close.. They said they would do another us tomorrow and hopefully be ready to trigger tomorrow for er thursday..I am a little shocked I only had 8.. But 8 is better than none..

Dont be worried about 8 hun. I only have 5 and only 2 of them are close. As they say, it only takes 1 :hugs:


----------



## AMPCAT

Hi,
Do you mind if I join you, sorry it's so late in everyone's journeys. I have read through the whole thread and kind of get where everyone is up to. 
I am on my first IVF cycle (ICSI) and on day 6 of stimming. I went today for a scan and they said I have 18 follicles. I am on menopur (2 powders), and they said to increase to 3 from today. Not totally sure why, does anyone know?
Thanks xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi AMPCAT :wave:

Not sure why they increased - maybe to get them bigger or help some of the smaller ones catch up :shrug:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Princess. Congrats on the ER! That is great that you got 8. You are doing a wonderful thing with egg sharing.

Kristy I hope the last couple catch up. 

I had another scan today. Lining is 8.1. They measured 7 follicles ranging from 8.5 to 16.7. He has me on the same dose for 2 more days. I go back Wednesday. He thinks ER will be Friday. He said the 4 that are between 14 and 16 will be good. We are hoping the 3 that are between 8 and 10 catch up by then. I thought that 16 was getting big but he seems ok with it. Yeah! Getting closer!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Great news 31! 16 isn't big, I've had some at 23-25 before trigger for IUIs. I think my biggest at my last scan for the IVF was 22 or so. Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## babydrms

Mrs. Bear said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> I think the worst part was I couldn't even look at DH, and I know he was just as hurt as me but I couldn't take myself out of my own hurt to comfort him too...awful. Blubbering, I was blubbering when I finally told him how guilty it was making me feel and I felt selfish - he was comforting me - and I could barely look at him...turned into full blown anxiety attack, gasping to breathe and all. Would have given my right leg for a Xanax!!! This emotional already - can't wait to see what all the drugs bring - :wacko:
> 
> :hugs: Try not to feel guilty and beat yourself up. You handled it the only way you knew how to get through a difficult situation. As far as the emotions go, I had a couple of *major *meltdowns in the days leading up to starting stims. Once things had finally gotten started though I settled back down. I suspect a lot of what brought that on for you was the shock of the announcement combined with all of the stress/excitement leading up to finally getting started with your cycle.Click to expand...

I think you are right about the nerves and just needing to start - I wish they would have called be today...and I wait. 



Gracy 004 said:


> Thanks for your support ladies, i keep crying on and off all day. Bitter disappointment doesnt even come close to describing this, it really is the worst possible outcome, considering with my 1st FET they only thawed one and it was DD. I had become a bit complacent in the thawing process, didnt expect to get stumped here as they were fully formed day 6 blastocysts. Well if we can come up with the $ they are going to book us on for a fresh stim cycle starting next week when AF arrives.DH is so hurt but i cant comfort him im too wrapped up in my own pain which is awful. I actually think a BFN would be better than this :cry:

I feel like your right and had every right to have your hopes up. I really hope your funding comes through... 



aem118 said:


> I had about 8 follicles that were getting close.. They said they would do another us tomorrow and hopefully be ready to trigger tomorrow for er thursday..I am a little shocked I only had 8.. But 8 is better than none..

Eight is Great!



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> Im so sore and Planning on going for a nap while DH cooks tea so this is a quickie
> 
> We got 16 eggs :yipee:
> So that's 8 for me and 8 for my lady :wohoo:
> They also said DHs sample was excellent :thumbup:
> 
> Theyre phoneing me before 2 tomorrow with the fertilisation report
> 
> Hope everyone's ok :hugs:

Yayee for 16!!! Look forward to hearing about the report! So kick back and relax!



KristyHart said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Great New Princess. Yeah take it easy :hugs:
> 
> I just had my scan expecting ER date to be wed/thur....BUT, I only have 2 taking off and 3 stragglers so they are pushing me 2 extra days more than last time. My lining is at a better stage than last round though which is good.
> 
> Back for another scan Wednesday with possible ER on Friday xx

Come on lil follies - "I think I can, I think I can!"



AMPCAT said:


> Hi,
> Do you mind if I join you, sorry it's so late in everyone's journeys. I have read through the whole thread and kind of get where everyone is up to.
> I am on my first IVF cycle (ICSI) and on day 6 of stimming. I went today for a scan and they said I have 18 follicles. I am on menopur (2 powders), and they said to increase to 3 from today. Not totally sure why, does anyone know?
> Thanks xxx

18 sounds great, We are all on different protocols - I am doing whatever I they tell me!



31andTrying said:


> Princess. Congrats on the ER! That is great that you got 8. You are doing a wonderful thing with egg sharing.
> 
> Kristy I hope the last couple catch up.
> 
> I had another scan today. Lining is 8.1. They measured 7 follicles ranging from 8.5 to 16.7. He has me on the same dose for 2 more days. I go back Wednesday. He thinks ER will be Friday. He said the 4 that are between 14 and 16 will be good. We are hoping the 3 that are between 8 and 10 catch up by then. I thought that 16 was getting big but he seems ok with it. Yeah! Getting closer!

Yayee for friday ER!

Reading everyone's report is making me soooo jealous! I just want to stab myself with a needle already!!! It is so hard with all of it just sitting in my fridge/dining room -waiting waiting waiting - Have I mention how impatient I am? lol.


----------



## princess_1991

Hi girls!

Embryologist called, we now have 5 lovely one celled zygotes :yipee:

Will do personals later :hi:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Anybody have spotting close to retrieval?


----------



## aem118

I am headed for another scan! Hopefully follies will be ready for trigger!!


----------



## Springy

princess_1991 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Embryologist called, we now have 5 lovely one celled zygotes :yipee:
> 
> Will do personals later :hi:

Great news!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Anybody have spotting close to retrieval?

31 - Maybe post in the IVF successes thread as everyone there has been through IVF and been successful. :hugs: Definitely call the nurse too, which I'm sure you have done!


----------



## aem118

Congrats princess!! That is great news!!


----------



## aem118

Lead follicle is 20.. Several 19 and some 14 and 15! Lining is 11.. Will trigger tonight at 10 pm for er Thursday at 8! Then transfer next Tuesday!! So excited and nervous..!! Getting real now!!


----------



## Arimas

Gracy 004 said:


> Thanks for your support ladies, i keep crying on and off all day. Bitter disappointment doesnt even come close to describing this, it really is the worst possible outcome, considering with my 1st FET they only thawed one and it was DD. I had become a bit complacent in the thawing process, didnt expect to get stumped here as they were fully formed day 6 blastocysts. Well if we can come up with the $ they are going to book us on for a fresh stim cycle starting next week when AF arrives.DH is so hurt but i cant comfort him im too wrapped up in my own pain which is awful. I actually think a BFN would be better than this :cry:

So sorry to hear about your FET :cry:

I hope you can come up with the funding for the next try. It is good to cry it out and go through the emotions, we are all here for you :hugs: Take some rest and talk to DH, it will be good for both of you to go through this together. Take care :dust:


----------



## Arimas

Hello Ladies,

My ER got pushed back a day, so now it is Thursday instead of Wednesday. When I went for my U/S on Monday they wanted me to take one more night of injections (follistim, menopur, and ganirelix). So after my appointment I went to the pharmacy and got my drugs :haha: 
As for the ER, tonight we do the Ovidrel injection at 1 am so its going to be a long night, I dont think I can sleep because I do not want to miss the time for it. Then on Thursday we get to the clinic at 12:30 pm for a 1:00 pm ER. Now the excitement is building :happydance: 
I hope that DHs sperm defreezes okay, and that the embryos form well, This is going to feel like the longest 2 weeks ever :wacko:

MrsBear-I hope everything is going well with your ER :flower:

31andTrying- No spotting yet, but have ewcm alot :blush:

aem118- When do you trigger?? 

Springy- How have you been? 

princess1991- Did you get your report yet, hope everything is going well 

KristyHart- I got pushed back also-:growlmad: its a bummer but want everything to go well than to rush things 

AMPCAT- Welcome :flower: The menopur should help them grow, as MrsBear said, so 3 vials should really help

Sorry if I missed anyone-wishing everyone the best these next few weeks, take care :dust:


----------



## aem118

I trigger tonight at 10pm for er Thursday! We are on same schedule!!


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My ER got pushed back a day, so now it is Thursday instead of Wednesday. When I went for my U/S on Monday they wanted me to take one more night of injections (follistim, menopur, and ganirelix). So after my appointment I went to the pharmacy and got my drugs :haha:
> As for the ER, tonight we do the Ovidrel injection at 1 am so its going to be a long night, I dont think I can sleep because I do not want to miss the time for it. Then on Thursday we get to the clinic at 12:30 pm for a 1:00 pm ER. Now the excitement is building :happydance:
> I hope that DHs sperm defreezes okay, and that the embryos form well, This is going to feel like the longest 2 weeks ever :wacko:
> 
> MrsBear-I hope everything is going well with your ER :flower:
> 
> 31andTrying- No spotting yet, but have ewcm alot :blush:
> 
> aem118- When do you trigger??
> 
> Springy- How have you been?
> 
> princess1991- Did you get your report yet, hope everything is going well
> 
> KristyHart- I got pushed back also-:growlmad: its a bummer but want everything to go well than to rush things
> 
> AMPCAT- Welcome :flower: The menopur should help them grow, as MrsBear said, so 3 vials should really help
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone-wishing everyone the best these next few weeks, take care :dust:

I'm good .... still lurking and hoping everyone here has positive cycles! New clinic appointment is in 5 weeks - still seems really far away but hopefully the last 4 weeks FLY by!!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Arimas said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My ER got pushed back a day, so now it is Thursday instead of Wednesday. When I went for my U/S on Monday they wanted me to take one more night of injections (follistim, menopur, and ganirelix). So after my appointment I went to the pharmacy and got my drugs :haha:
> As for the ER, tonight we do the Ovidrel injection at 1 am so its going to be a long night, I dont think I can sleep because I do not want to miss the time for it. Then on Thursday we get to the clinic at 12:30 pm for a 1:00 pm ER. Now the excitement is building :happydance:
> I hope that DHs sperm defreezes okay, and that the embryos form well, This is going to feel like the longest 2 weeks ever :wacko:
> 
> MrsBear-I hope everything is going well with your ER :flower:
> 
> 31andTrying- No spotting yet, but have ewcm alot :blush:
> 
> aem118- When do you trigger??
> 
> Springy- How have you been?
> 
> princess1991- Did you get your report yet, hope everything is going well
> 
> KristyHart- I got pushed back also-:growlmad: its a bummer but want everything to go well than to rush things
> 
> AMPCAT- Welcome :flower: The menopur should help them grow, as MrsBear said, so 3 vials should really help
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone-wishing everyone the best these next few weeks, take care :dust:

That stinks that you got pushed back a day but it will be better in. The long run, more time for the eggs to grow! I don't think I would try to sleep either. I would be paranoid that I would miss it. 

Good luck with the trigger and the retrieval! You will do great!:hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

31andTrying said:


> Anybody have spotting close to retrieval?

I didn't have last time, and have not heard of this before. Do you normally spot mid cycle? definately mention it. xx



aem118 said:


> Lead follicle is 20.. Several 19 and some 14 and 15! Lining is 11.. Will trigger tonight at 10 pm for er Thursday at 8! Then transfer next Tuesday!! So excited and nervous..!! Getting real now!!

Good luck for trigger! Your lining meaurement is brilliant! xx

Arimas-I know its annoying but being pushed back is for the best. My ER date was changed twice as I was a slow reponder, I think I stimmed for 12 days maybe more, it was worth it though because got 18 eggs! x

princess-yay for 5 embies! fab news. How are you feeling? Took me about 4 days to feel better last time. x

Grace-sorry to hear your news, how awful and what a shock it must have been. I hope you get a new plan soon.x

Good luck for the other triggers! has anyone else had retrieval like princess? No one pupo yet are there?? hard to keep up! x

AFM-just waiting to come off bcp on the 26th and start stimms on the 2nd! Come on time, speed up!x


----------



## Arimas

aem118 said:


> I trigger tonight at 10pm for er Thursday! We are on same schedule!!

Yay! We are retrieval buddies :hugs:

I am excited yet scared at the same time, I just want after two years of trying for this to be it and move on from this place in life.

Good luck to you and can't wait to hear how it went :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Got 38 eggs! Full saga is in my journal, too much to repost here. Am doped up on Vicodin so will be on later hopefully for personals. I know there is LOTS going on with all you ladies - sending buckets of :dust: your way.


----------



## vesper21

Mrs. Bear said:


> Got 38 eggs! Full saga is in my journal, too much to repost here. Am doped up on Vicodin so will be on later hopefully for personals. I know there is LOTS going on with all you ladies - sending buckets of :dust: your way.

Wow!! I have total egg-envy!! Rest up and get well soon, 38 is amazing!


----------



## vesper21

So, I got 17 eggs at my ER today which I'm quite shocked about! I've only ever gotten 7 and 6 before, so this is unbelievable. Of course, I'm not holding my breath as any number of these could be immature... Have to wait for the nerve-wracking phone call tomorrow.

Hope all you ladies are well. 

Good luck to those triggering and going for ER in the next day or so.

Princess - Well done! Hope you recovered well... any news on your fert rate?


----------



## Springy

vesper21 said:


> So, I got 17 eggs at my ER today which I'm quite shocked about! I've only ever gotten 7 and 6 before, so this is unbelievable. Of course, I'm not holding my breath as any number of these could be immature... Have to wait for the nerve-wracking phone call tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well.
> 
> Good luck to those triggering and going for ER in the next day or so.
> 
> Princess - Well done! Hope you recovered well... any news on your fert rate?

Congrat's on 17 eggies! Tomorrow is going to be a happening day on this thread .... actually all of this week and next will be happening with retrievals and transfers galore! :dust: to all of you ladies!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Eggs, eggs and more eggs!! Way to go ladies!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

princess - yay for 5! :yipee:

vesper - congrats on 17 eggies! you more than doubled your haul!!! Way to go :thumbup:

Good luck for all the ladies coming up on trigger and retrieval. Still doped up so have lost track of who is when but I read all the posts and am sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## babydrms

princess_1991 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Embryologist called, we now have 5 lovely one celled zygotes :yipee:
> 
> Will do personals later :hi:

5! Woot Woot!!




aem118 said:


> Lead follicle is 20.. Several 19 and some 14 and 15! Lining is 11.. Will trigger tonight at 10 pm for er Thursday at 8! Then transfer next Tuesday!! So excited and nervous..!! Getting real now!!

Sounds great!



Mrs. Bear said:


> Got 38 eggs! Full saga is in my journal, too much to repost here. Am doped up on Vicodin so will be on later hopefully for personals. I know there is LOTS going on with all you ladies - sending buckets of :dust: your way.

You PCOS girls make us all feel like underacheivers, fx'd bunches and bunches make the cut!!



vesper21 said:


> So, I got 17 eggs at my ER today which I'm quite shocked about! I've only ever gotten 7 and 6 before, so this is unbelievable. Of course, I'm not holding my breath as any number of these could be immature... Have to wait for the nerve-wracking phone call tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well.
> 
> Good luck to those triggering and going for ER in the next day or so.
> 
> Princess - Well done! Hope you recovered well... any news on your fert rate?

17 is a great number!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Fantastic numbers mrs bear and vesper! You both must be sore! Looking forward to hearing fert reports! 
Princess hows your fab five getting on?


----------



## princess_1991

Wow mrs bear and vesper, so Many eggs!! Well done ladies!!

My fab five have now become the fantastic four :haha:
We have embies!! :wohoo:
They also said their high grade :cloud9:
They wanna push for day 5 transfer so I'll be taking my pumpkin seeds home Saturday :cloud9:

So excited!!

Definatly gunna be a busy few weeks in here!!


----------



## aem118

Congrats mrs bear and vesper!! That is great!! Maybe plenty will make it to freeze and you don't have to go through ivf again!! Can't wait to hear updates on your embies!!!
Did the trigger shot last night! It was a breeze! Looking forward to no shots today and am Sooo anxious for tomorrow!!


----------



## aem118

And congrats princess!! 4 would be my ideal number! 2 to transfer now and 2 to transfer another year!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

aem - yay for trigger! :yipee: Good luck tomorrow :dust:


Got my fertilization report and we have 9 little embies :happydance:

25 of the eggs were mature and we did a 50/50 split with ICSI. ICSI did much better for fertilization so that answers a big part of why we weren't pregnant yet. A full breakdown is in my journal.

They are planning for a 3 day transfer right now, so I go in at 10am on Friday to be reunited with my babies :cloud9:


Thought I would post a few post-retrieval tips for the ladies coming up on ER. Hopefully you won't have the pain issues I did though. I found that having my knees bent both in bed and when I'm sitting in the recliner really helped to take pressure off the abdomen and made me lots more comfortable. I've also been sleeping with a pillow under my knees and it makes a world of difference. I also discovered last night that if you have your knees turned out a bit (kind of like how it is in the stirrups) it helps some too. I also liked having a pillow in my abdomen when sleeping because it helps keep the area warmer and makes it less achey. I'm sure everyone will come up with their own ways to be more comfortable but wanted to pass on what worked for me :thumbup:


----------



## vesper21

Mrs. Bear said:


> aem - yay for trigger! :yipee: Good luck tomorrow :dust:
> 
> 
> Got my fertilization report and we have 9 little embies :happydance:
> 
> 25 of the eggs were mature and we did a 50/50 split with ICSI. ICSI did much better for fertilization so that answers a big part of why we weren't pregnant yet. A full breakdown is in my journal.
> 
> They are planning for a 3 day transfer right now, so I go in at 10am on Friday to be reunited with my babies :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Thought I would post a few post-retrieval tips for the ladies coming up on ER. Hopefully you won't have the pain issues I did though. I found that having my knees bent both in bed and when I'm sitting in the recliner really helped to take pressure off the abdomen and made me lots more comfortable. I've also been sleeping with a pillow under my knees and it makes a world of difference. I also discovered last night that if you have your knees turned out a bit (kind of like how it is in the stirrups) it helps some too. I also liked having a pillow in my abdomen when sleeping because it helps keep the area warmer and makes it less achey. I'm sure everyone will come up with their own ways to be more comfortable but wanted to pass on what worked for me :thumbup:

Mrs Bear :happydance: great news! I hope you're feeling better today...

AFM - I just got the call... Out of the 17 eggs collected, 13 were mature and 12 fertilised. We had to ICSI all of them because the outer shell of the eggs was a little tough... My RE told me that this isn't unsual for the number of eggs collected and for someone with PCOS.

At my clinic they do blast transfers if we have over 10 embryros. RE is going to ring me again on Friday to tell me if we go in that afternoon for d3t or Sunday for d5t. 

Mrs. bear - just an FYI but to prevent me getting OHSS my clinic made me trigger with Lupron. It means I now have to wear Estrogen patches until OTD, but it definitely made me feel a lot better than if I had to trigger with HCG. 

I start the progesterone bum injections tonight, can't wait :wacko::wacko:


----------



## vesper21

princess_1991 said:


> Wow mrs bear and vesper, so Many eggs!! Well done ladies!!
> 
> My fab five have now become the fantastic four :haha:
> We have embies!! :wohoo:
> They also said their high grade :cloud9:
> They wanna push for day 5 transfer so I'll be taking my pumpkin seeds home Saturday :cloud9:
> 
> So excited!!
> 
> Definatly gunna be a busy few weeks in here!!

Yay for high quality embies, what great news. In this game, quality definitely beats quantity! pray they divide nicely so you can get them put in on day 5 :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Vesper I wish I had the progesterone shots, we've got the rectal pessaries and there a pain in the arse (excuse the pun :haha:)

They were 2-4 cells today can't wait to find how their getting on tomorrow, I hope we don't loose anymore!

This is the longest 5 days of my life!!

I never knew id miss such minute cells, I just want them put back now :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Great news Vesper! Congrats on 12 embies :happydance: I've heard of triggering with Lupron but mine tends to do ovidrel. It's so crazy how all the clinics are different. You would think there would be a clear 'best' way :shrug:

Princess - I want my embies back too :brat: I kind of hope they stay with the 3 day transfer because I dont want to have to wait any longer, but they still could push it to 5 and I know the waiting will drive me bonkers :wacko:


----------



## vesper21

princess_1991 said:


> Vesper I wish I had the progesterone shots, we've got the rectal pessaries and there a pain in the arse (excuse the pun :haha:)
> 
> They were 2-4 cells today can't wait to find how their getting on tomorrow, I hope we don't loose anymore!
> 
> This is the longest 5 days of my life!!
> 
> I never knew id miss such minute cells, I just want them put back now :cloud9:

:haha: Princess - I would take the bum bullets any day over the injections... dont fancy having to shoot up there with a bigger than normal needle! Yes, the pessaries are messier but at least its not painful :)


----------



## princess_1991

It's awful isn't it! I always had my heart set on a 5 day but now I know their sitting there without me I'd settle with a 3 day :haha:
3 day would be today so there's nothing I can do now but I'm ok with that

DH thinks I've lost the plot talkin about them like their alive :rofl:
Well hopefully they will be one day soon :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Vesper I've had no mess putting them in rectally but have heard it can but a bit if you put them in the front :shrug:
There just awkward to do :blush:


----------



## Springy

princess_1991 said:


> Vesper I've had no mess putting them in rectally but have heard it can but a bit if you put them in the front :shrug:
> There just awkward to do :blush:

Do you switch to the "front" after your transfer? I was told when I went for my original consult that it was rectal till the transfer then after transfer it was vaginally.

AND FYI - they ARE alive :) They are cells that are growing and have their own machinery for respiration, "eating", etc. Just not "humans" yet but they are alive!!!! SO you're not totally crazy!


----------



## princess_1991

I ment like having little faces etc but yeah igwym, 

They've said I can swap to the front after transfer which I'm gunna try but if it's too messy I'm just gunna stick with the awkwardness of the back only because panty liners rub the inside of my leg bit raw


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Great to hear every ones eggs are cooking nicely :) 

We had another scan today. We have 6 ranging from 12 to 20. Trigger tonight with retrieval on Friday. I have more in my journal. I cant believe we made it this far.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Great news 31! We will probably both have our legs in the air at the same time on Friday :rofl:


I am kind of inclined to stick with PIO. Vaginal is definitely messier and DH can do the shots for me. Of course after a couple weeks of PIO shots I may change my mind :blush:


----------



## KristyHart

Great news for all you who have retrieved and fertilised. I bet you cant wait to get back for transfer :happydance:

Good luck for your retrieval Friday 31. Will be thinking of you.

AFM - :dohh: They are leaving me till Monday for my ER. As I have a few stragglers, they want to leave it longer with me stimming. This makes me feel that they wasted my 1st round as they collected 2 days after a scan where my biggest was 17. Now my biggest is 17 and they are leaving me another 3 days before I trigger :shrug: I just cried ALOT today :cry: It looks like I am only goin g to have 2. I just hope more than 1 egg in each follie. So come home with another 3 cetrotides, 2 gonal f's, 2 ovitrelle and the antibiotics and pessaries ready for after retrieval. I just want to move on to the next step. But then I suppose its best to wait for a better chance.

Good luck to everyone having calls from the labs over next few days xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mine were just short of 17 and he had me stim for another 2 days so try not to worry. Our smaller ones were able to catch up during that time. I was sad that we had to keep stimming but it worked out for the best. Your chances this time will be better than the last.

Hang in there.:hugs:


----------



## Arimas

Congratulations Mrs Bear, Vesper, and Princess!!!! :happydance:

So many eggs!! :wohoo: That is amazing news! It gives me such a positive outlook when I go tomorrow for my ER, I hope they retrieve good quality eggs too, I am nervous and excited at the same time. :wacko:

Thanks for the tips Mrs Bear, i will get my pillows and blankets ready for my "nesting" area 
:cold:
AFM- Did the trigger at 1 am last night-stayed up until 11 30 then put alarm on for 12 45- Didnt hurt as much as menopur and not achey like after follistim. Today no shots :happydance: Will stop eating by midnight, then tomorrow just take the cipro at 11am n then go to the clinic 

Take care everyone-:hugs:and let the embies grow :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## KristyHart

31 - Thank you xx

Arimas - Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Arimas

KristyHart said:


> Great news for all you who have retrieved and fertilised. I bet you cant wait to get back for transfer :happydance:
> 
> Good luck for your retrieval Friday 31. Will be thinking of you.
> 
> AFM - :dohh: They are leaving me till Monday for my ER. As I have a few stragglers, they want to leave it longer with me stimming. This makes me feel that they wasted my 1st round as they collected 2 days after a scan where my biggest was 17. Now my biggest is 17 and they are leaving me another 3 days before I trigger :shrug: I just cried ALOT today :cry: It looks like I am only goin g to have 2. I just hope more than 1 egg in each follie. So come home with another 3 cetrotides, 2 gonal f's, 2 ovitrelle and the antibiotics and pessaries ready for after retrieval. I just want to move on to the next step. But then I suppose its best to wait for a better chance.
> 
> Good luck to everyone having calls from the labs over next few days xx

Hang in there :hugs: I felt like crying when I went to pick up the extra day of injections-I just felt like this is never going to end :cry: 
It will work out for the best in the end, we just have to be patient and stay positive, take care :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

aem118 said:


> Congrats mrs bear and vesper!! That is great!! Maybe plenty will make it to freeze and you don't have to go through ivf again!! Can't wait to hear updates on your embies!!!
> Did the trigger shot last night! It was a breeze! Looking forward to no shots today and am Sooo anxious for tomorrow!!

Well done on a good trigger and best of luck for er!:hugs:x



Mrs. Bear said:


> Got my fertilization report and we have 9 little embies :happydance:
> :

Yay for 9 embies! I had 5dt last time and it did seem like a long wait......x




vesper21 said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I just got the call... Out of the 17 eggs collected, 13 were mature and 12 fertilised. We had to ICSI all of them because the outer shell of the eggs was a little tough... My RE told me that this isn't unsual for the number of eggs collected and for someone with PCOS.
> 
> Very good fert report vesper!:thumbup: didn't know that about tough eggs with pcos, interesting! GL for upcoming er!x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Vesper I wish I had the progesterone shots, we've got the rectal pessaries and there a pain in the arse (excuse the pun :haha:)
> :Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: loving the pun! x
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear every ones eggs are cooking nicely :)
> 
> We had another scan today. We have 6 ranging from 12 to 20. Trigger tonight with retrieval on Friday. I have more in my journal. I cant believe we made it this far.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for trigger and er!:hugs:
> 
> AFM-still just waiting to start stimms on 2nd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck for retrieval tomorrow Arimas and aem :dust:

Kristy - I know it is frustrating to have to delay but it sounds like they are trying to let some smaller ones catch up. I didn't trigger til my largest was in the low 20s so it won't hurt the larger one to go a few more days. FX the extra time stimming does the trick to get you a few more eggies.


----------



## aem118

Me and husband are headed to hotel by the hospital! We live 2 hours away.. Then we are going for my last meal!! Sooo hungry!! Lil it seems I have not been sble to get full this last week of stims!! Anyone else feel this?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

aem118 said:


> Me and husband are headed to hotel by the hospital! We live 2 hours away.. Then we are going for my last meal!! Sooo hungry!! Lil it seems I have not been sble to get full this last week of stims!! Anyone else feel this?

I felt the same but blamed it on stress :)
Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Arimas said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> Great news for all you who have retrieved and fertilised. I bet you cant wait to get back for transfer :happydance:
> 
> Good luck for your retrieval Friday 31. Will be thinking of you.
> 
> AFM - :dohh: They are leaving me till Monday for my ER. As I have a few stragglers, they want to leave it longer with me stimming. This makes me feel that they wasted my 1st round as they collected 2 days after a scan where my biggest was 17. Now my biggest is 17 and they are leaving me another 3 days before I trigger :shrug: I just cried ALOT today :cry: It looks like I am only goin g to have 2. I just hope more than 1 egg in each follie. So come home with another 3 cetrotides, 2 gonal f's, 2 ovitrelle and the antibiotics and pessaries ready for after retrieval. I just want to move on to the next step. But then I suppose its best to wait for a better chance.
> 
> Good luck to everyone having calls from the labs over next few days xx
> 
> Hang in there :hugs: I felt like crying when I went to pick up the extra day of injections-I just felt like this is never going to end :cry:
> It will work out for the best in the end, we just have to be patient and stay positive, take care :flower:Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## vesper21

aem118 said:


> Me and husband are headed to hotel by the hospital! We live 2 hours away.. Then we are going for my last meal!! Sooo hungry!! Lil it seems I have not been sble to get full this last week of stims!! Anyone else feel this?

I've also been stuffing my face, I put it down to hormones. After ER, my appetite got back to normal. The things us women go through! :wacko:


----------



## princess_1991

aem118 said:


> Me and husband are headed to hotel by the hospital! We live 2 hours away.. Then we are going for my last meal!! Sooo hungry!! Lil it seems I have not been sble to get full this last week of stims!! Anyone else feel this?

Ive been the opposite, normally I have a massive appetite, I'll clear my plate then finish off everyone else's :haha:
But when I was stimming I couldn't eat much at all, I just put it down to being so bloated, like literally I looked about 4/5 months pregnant :dohh:


----------



## babydrms

princess_1991 said:


> My fab five have now become the fantastic four :haha:
> We have embies!! :wohoo:
> They also said their high grade :cloud9:
> They wanna push for day 5 transfer so I'll be taking my pumpkin seeds home Saturday :cloud9:
> 
> So excited!!
> 
> Definatly gunna be a busy few weeks in here!!

Nice!! So if they are high grade, are going to put back one or two??? 




Mrs. Bear said:


> Got my fertilization report and we have 9 little embies :happydance:
> 
> 25 of the eggs were mature and we did a 50/50 split with ICSI. ICSI did much better for fertilization so that answers a big part of why we weren't pregnant yet. A full breakdown is in my journal.
> 
> They are planning for a 3 day transfer right now, so I go in at 10am on Friday to be reunited with my babies :cloud9:

Those are great numbers!!!! I didn't realize you were also splitting...good thing you had extra to spare!



vesper21 said:


> AFM - I just got the call... Out of the 17 eggs collected, 13 were mature and 12 fertilised. We had to ICSI all of them because the outer shell of the eggs was a little tough... My RE told me that this isn't unsual for the number of eggs collected and for someone with PCOS.
> 
> At my clinic they do blast transfers if we have over 10 embryros. RE is going to ring me again on Friday to tell me if we go in that afternoon for d3t or Sunday for d5t.
> 
> Mrs. bear - just an FYI but to prevent me getting OHSS my clinic made me trigger with Lupron. It means I now have to wear Estrogen patches until OTD, but it definitely made me feel a lot better than if I had to trigger with HCG.
> 
> I start the progesterone bum injections tonight, can't wait :wacko::wacko:

Wow, more great numbers...my clinic actually does ICSI for everyone. :shrug: Also, I am going to trigger with Ovidrel (if I ever start :nope:) - and I am going to wear estrogen patches :shrug: Crazy



31andTrying said:


> We had another scan today. We have 6 ranging from 12 to 20. Trigger tonight with retrieval on Friday. I have more in my journal. I cant believe we made it this far.

Good luck!




KristyHart said:


> AFM - :dohh: They are leaving me till Monday for my ER. As I have a few stragglers, they want to leave it longer with me stimming. This makes me feel that they wasted my 1st round as they collected 2 days after a scan where my biggest was 17. Now my biggest is 17 and they are leaving me another 3 days before I trigger :shrug: I just cried ALOT today :cry: It looks like I am only goin g to have 2. I just hope more than 1 egg in each follie. So come home with another 3 cetrotides, 2 gonal f's, 2 ovitrelle and the antibiotics and pessaries ready for after retrieval. I just want to move on to the next step. But then I suppose its best to wait for a better chance.

Well, I think that there is just a lot of gray area - so try not to compare to last time. Keep your head up, I know it is all very overwhelming! 



princess_1991 said:


> aem118 said:
> 
> 
> Me and husband are headed to hotel by the hospital! We live 2 hours away.. Then we are going for my last meal!! Sooo hungry!! Lil it seems I have not been sble to get full this last week of stims!! Anyone else feel this?
> 
> Ive been the opposite, normally I have a massive appetite, I'll clear my plate then finish off everyone else's :haha:
> But when I was stimming I could eat much at all, I just put it down to being so bloated, like literally I looked about 4/5 months pregnant :dohh:Click to expand...

I also have blown up like a blimp just from stress in past six months - I really hope my appetite doesn't increase like you all!!

Then again, who knows when I am even going to start. I should be triggering tomorrow and I haven't even begun to stim...well over a week off schedule. So defeated. It was so much easier to wait when I didn't have the meds and had a "start date" in my mind. Hopefully this is just great practice for the unpredicatable nature of being a parent. Ugh.


----------



## princess_1991

Babydrms we had a massive wait, we were suppose to start in June last year but because of one thing after another this is our first full cycle! You'll find when you do start tho it will fly by!

I'm just waiting for the clinic to call, I know typically the don't do 4 day transfers but if we've lost another one Today i'm going to ask them about it, I'm actually freaking out at the moment waiting for this bloody phone call :dohh:

Babydrms were having two put back regardless of the grade, twins would be our dream scenario in all of this but I do have a gut feeling that if this works there will only be one


----------



## aem118

8 eggs retrieved!! Procedure was easy peezy!! Now I am about to tear up some breakfast!!!! Is 8 a god number?!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

aem118 said:


> 8 eggs retrieved!! Procedure was easy peezy!! Now I am about to tear up some breakfast!!!! Is 8 a god number?!

Sooooo happy for you and glad it was easy. Go get some bacon!!!:thumbup:


----------



## aem118

Thank you!! Can't wait to hear how you do tomorrow!!


----------



## constancev18

Arimas & aem118, good luck today!

31, good luck tomorrow!

Mrs. Bear, congrats on 12 embies!


----------



## schoolteacher

8 is fab aem! Well done! Ru sore? X


----------



## desperate4567

Hi eveyone. I have started Gonal F stimulating med 1/16. With a possible ER on 1/28 to 1/30.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

aem - 8 is a great number! Glad it went easily for you.

constance - thanks! I have 9 though, vesper has 12 - both still awesome though :thumbup:

babydrms - one thing about IVF is it does you no good to plan because things can and will change with little notice. My DH wanted me to tell him when stuff would happen and it was so frustrating to get him to understand that you don't really know. Even once you start you only know a few dates for sure and the rest can change at any time. It is so hard to go with the flow though when you are so impatient :brat:

desperate - yay for starting stims :yipee:

I'm feeling way better today. OHSS seems to be staying away for the most part so hoping transfer will go forward as planned. I feel like I am eating or drinking all the time with all the fluids and protein DH has me downing. He does a checklist each night to make sure I've been a 'good' patient :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

princess_1991 said:


> I'm just waiting for the clinic to call, I know typically the don't do 4 day transfers but if we've lost another one Today i'm going to ask them about it, I'm actually freaking out at the moment waiting for this bloody phone call :dohh:

I totally understand your fears. They aren't even looking at mine again til tomorrow morning and I have this fear that my call tomorrow will be that they didn't make it. I'm trying to decide if I will ask for a 3dt even if they want to go to blast... So scary :wacko:

FX all 4 embies are doing great and all of your worry is for nothing :hugs:


----------



## aem118

Not really sore at all.. Yet.. I stayed awake during entire procedure and watched and talked to them!!i was so nervous about this procedure but my dr made it painless and quick.. I am a little groggy now.. 4 hours after procedure..


----------



## babydrms

aem118 said:


> 8 eggs retrieved!! Procedure was easy peezy!! Now I am about to tear up some breakfast!!!! Is 8 a god number?!

8 is a great number - can't believe you stayed awake the whole time! 




princess_1991 said:


> Babydrms we had a massive wait, we were suppose to start in June last year but because of one thing after another this is our first full cycle! You'll find when you do start tho it will fly by!
> 
> I'm just waiting for the clinic to call, I know typically the don't do 4 day transfers but if we've lost another one Today i'm going to ask them about it, I'm actually freaking out at the moment waiting for this bloody phone call :dohh:
> 
> Babydrms were having two put back regardless of the grade, twins would be our dream scenario in all of this but I do have a gut feeling that if this works there will only be one


Yayee for twins - fx'd! Forget the gut feelings - lately my gut is totally off!! 




desperate4567 said:


> Hi eveyone. I have started Gonal F stimulating med 1/16. With a possible ER on 1/28 to 1/30.

Good luck!



Mrs. Bear said:


> I'm feeling way better today. OHSS seems to be staying away for the most part so hoping transfer will go forward as planned. I feel like I am eating or drinking all the time with all the fluids and protein DH has me downing. He does a checklist each night to make sure I've been a 'good' patient :haha:

Glad your feeling better. Hmm...didn't know we need a special diet...I will have to look more into it. 

So, I got the call...Genetic test results are back - everything is normal. Baseline scan tomorrow and possibly starting meds on Sunday! Fx'd nothing else comes up!


----------



## AMPCAT

Hi everyone,
Have been following how you've all been doing, and sounds amazing. Lots of successful retrievals and developing embies. All good, and fingers crossed the outcome is the one we are all desperate for. This is such an emotional journey... 
I am back for scan tomorrow to see how follies are growing and hopefully down for EC on Monday (that's the plan!), but not feeling as confident after they had to increase my dose).
I am so bloated and my boobs are really sore, I'm ready to stop injecting, I feel really sorry for diabetics. 
Good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Wow, super busy in here at the minute. It's all looking good :)

I can't remember who asked but my transfer went ahead with OHSS after collection and so did another lady that did ICSI with me. Ok, mine didn't work (but the clinic were adamant it was not down to the ohss) and the other lady's did so it's not a worry (other than you feeling awful). 

Scan tomorrow for me to determine trigger day and egg collection next week :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

babydrms said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling way better today. OHSS seems to be staying away for the most part so hoping transfer will go forward as planned. I feel like I am eating or drinking all the time with all the fluids and protein DH has me downing. He does a checklist each night to make sure I've been a 'good' patient :haha:
> 
> Glad your feeling better. Hmm...didn't know we need a special diet...I will have to look more into it.
> 
> So, I got the call...Genetic test results are back - everything is normal. Baseline scan tomorrow and possibly starting meds on Sunday! Fx'd nothing else comes up!Click to expand...

The diet is mainly because I am at high risk to develop OHSS, which leads to dehydration, so the fluids and high protein are supposed to help with that. Glad to hear the tests came back fine and you get to start soon.

Trask - thanks for the info about the successful transfer even with OHSS :flower:

Good luck for all the scans tomorrow ladies
 
31 - sending you lots of dust for retrieval :dust:

Arimas - How did retrieval go?

As for me - unless they reschedule I should be PUPO by 11am ET :happydance:


----------



## princess_1991

Oops forgot to update this morning ;)
We still have 4 embies going strong and dividing as they should be
We will hopefully be PUPO with twins at 12 o'clock on Saturday :cloud9:

Mrs bear good luck for et tomorrow!
Good luck to all dr'ing, stimming, triggering and doing er!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Great news princess! I'm sure that is a load off your mind. If they keep going you may end up with two frosties too :thumbup: Good luck for Saturday if I'm not back on before then. I think you are 5 hours ahead of me so you will be PUPO before I even wake up on Saturday (except for the trips to the loo every 2 hours :loo: :haha:)


----------



## princess_1991

Unfortunately we haven't got enough spare cash lately to be able to freeze any :nope:
I can't work out time diffrences to save my life and sorry if I'm early but congratulations on being PUPO :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

No transfer today for me after all, they pushed it back to Sunday so we will have a 5 day transfer. As of right now all 9 embies are still going strong. 5 8-cell (1A,4B), 1 6-cell B, 2 5-cell B and a 3-cell B. They doubt the 3-cell will make it but that still leaves 8 embies in the game. They are going to call me later with the exact time for Sunday, but she said it will probably be around 10 or 1030.


----------



## princess_1991

How are you feeling about going to 5 day?
Sometimes it's a good thing but it's not always for everyone is it :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm ok with it since we still have so many embies going. They didn't really ask, just told me they wanted to wait and do it Sunday. That is the point I asked how many were still going. If they had said we lost several embies already I may have pushed to transfer today, but I'm ok with the wait now. Other than the impatience part, because I want my babies back with me :brat:


----------



## aem118

8 mature eggs. 5 fertilized!! So it begins..


----------



## Springy

aem118 said:


> 8 mature eggs. 5 fertilized!! So it begins..

Great numbers!!! Do you know yet if you're doing a day 3 or a day 5?


----------



## aem118

They are shooting for day 5


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Great report aem! :yipee: Are they going to update you every day? Mine only checks them again on day 3 and I hated not knowing :hissy:


----------



## aem118

Yes everyday! She said she would call tomorrow for update to know if we need to do day 3 or 5.. But shooting for 5


----------



## aem118

How many embryos are you all planning on putting back?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

If it had been a 3day I would have done 3 (I have lower odds due to age) but I think the most they will let me do at blast is 2. They might let me go to 3 if there is a question about quality. How about you?


----------



## AMPCAT

Hi,
Well I went today and they have changed my ER to Wednesday next week from Monday. They said that the eggs needed to grow some more, he mentioned a lot of 12's, whatever that means? OK so here's the tricky bit, he said that I now have 28 + follicles and am likely to have OHSS, so ET would be delayed if they got 20+ eggs. I am now completely freaking out about OHSS. But they have continued me on powders til sun night, reducing from 3 to 2. Please say I am not going to grow any more follicles!! Anyone experience of this, advice welcomed...please. I am less so worried about felayed transfer, that can wait, I don't feel rushed. x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

ER today. 5 eggs. Not sure how many are mature. They will call later today. Sleepy....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yay for 5! Get your rest now - it takes more out of you than you realize :sleep:


----------



## schoolteacher

Traskey said:


> Scan tomorrow for me to determine trigger day and egg collection next week :)

Exciting stuff! can't remember if this was posted today or yesterday, so do you have a date yet?x



princess_1991 said:


> Oops forgot to update this morning ;)
> We still have 4 embies going strong and dividing as they should be
> We will hopefully be PUPO with twins at 12 o'clock on Saturday :cloud9:
> !

Good luck for tommorrow princess, not long now! Is Dh able to go with you? pupo with twins, :thumbup: to that!!!x



Mrs. Bear said:


> No transfer today for me after all, they pushed it back to Sunday so we will have a 5 day transfer. As of right now all 9 embies are still going strong.

Great! glad that with the 9 going strong, you feel ok about day 5 now. It does seem a long wait from ER I know! not long now! gonna be lots of pupo ladies on here very soon! x



aem118 said:


> 8 mature eggs. 5 fertilized!! So it begins..

brilliant aem, the fab five! hope they keep strong for you:hugs:



AMPCAT said:


> Hi,
> Well I went today and they have changed my ER to Wednesday next week from Monday. They said that the eggs needed to grow some more, he mentioned a lot of 12's, whatever that means? OK so here's the tricky bit, he said that I now have 28 + follicles and am likely to have OHSS, so ET would be delayed if they got 20+ eggs. I am now completely freaking out about OHSS. x

Hi! the 12's are maybe some of the egg measurements, sounds like they need a bit longer, I know its annoying to have dates change though. Not heard about the transfer being delayed if 20+ eggs before, but the one thing I do know for avoiding ohss is to drink drink and drink water!!! sorry no more help than that! -really hope you don't get it!!!:hugs: x

AFM-still waiting for the 2nd! Oh and its the most miserable rainy, grey, dark grey here in England today! x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

AMPCAT said:


> Hi,
> Well I went today and they have changed my ER to Wednesday next week from Monday. They said that the eggs needed to grow some more, he mentioned a lot of 12's, whatever that means? OK so here's the tricky bit, he said that I now have 28 + follicles and am likely to have OHSS, so ET would be delayed if they got 20+ eggs. I am now completely freaking out about OHSS. But they have continued me on powders til sun night, reducing from 3 to 2. Please say I am not going to grow any more follicles!! Anyone experience of this, advice welcomed...please. I am less so worried about felayed transfer, that can wait, I don't feel rushed. x

I ended up with 38 eggs and so far they haven't mentioned delaying my transfer. In order to help hold off OHSS they had me drink lots of fluids and eat lots of protein (80-100g per day). Drink water, gatorade and stuff with sodium like V8 is good too. I have had a lot of bloating but not the pain and nausea some ladies have gotten with OHSS. I don't think the number of eggs is a reason to delay, you are just more at risk so they want to prepare you for that possiblility. The fluids help with the dehydration and the salt/protein help your body distribute the fluid more efficiently. Most important thing is hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.

12 is the mm size of the egg follicle, they would need to be at least 14 to be mature so it sounds like they want to give them a little more time to grow.


----------



## Traskey

Mrs. Bear said:


> AMPCAT said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Well I went today and they have changed my ER to Wednesday next week from Monday. They said that the eggs needed to grow some more, he mentioned a lot of 12's, whatever that means? OK so here's the tricky bit, he said that I now have 28 + follicles and am likely to have OHSS, so ET would be delayed if they got 20+ eggs. I am now completely freaking out about OHSS. But they have continued me on powders til sun night, reducing from 3 to 2. Please say I am not going to grow any more follicles!! Anyone experience of this, advice welcomed...please. I am less so worried about felayed transfer, that can wait, I don't feel rushed. x
> 
> I ended up with 38 eggs and so far they haven't mentioned delaying my transfer. In order to help hold off OHSS they had me drink lots of fluids and eat lots of protein (80-100g per day). Drink water, gatorade and stuff with sodium like V8 is good too. I have had a lot of bloating but not the pain and nausea some ladies have gotten with OHSS. I don't think the number of eggs is a reason to delay, you are just more at risk so they want to prepare you for that possiblility. The fluids help with the dehydration and the salt/protein help your body distribute the fluid more efficiently. Most important thing is hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.
> 
> 12 is the mm size of the egg follicle, they would need to be at least 14 to be mature so it sounds like they want to give them a little more time to grow.Click to expand...

Yes, drink, drink, drink! As much as you can. I had the pain, bloat and nausea and my transfer still went ahead. They'll only not do it if your ohss is so bad that you are hospitalised and that's very rare!


----------



## Traskey

Mrs. Bear said:


> I'm ok with it since we still have so many embies going. They didn't really ask, just told me they wanted to wait and do it Sunday. That is the point I asked how many were still going. If they had said we lost several embies already I may have pushed to transfer today, but I'm ok with the wait now. Other than the impatience part, because I want my babies back with me :brat:

Good luck for Sunday Mrs Bear!



aem118 said:


> 8 mature eggs. 5 fertilized!! So it begins..

Yay, well done :)



31andTrying said:


> ER today. 5 eggs. Not sure how many are mature. They will call later today. Sleepy....

That's great, get lots of rest and keep drinking!

ST, come on the 2nd so that you can get started :hugs:

AFM, my follies are too small at the moment so am stimming for a bit longer and going back for another scan Monday.


----------



## AMPCAT

Thanks very much ladies, i really appreciate it. Must admit it has freaked me out, so much more than I thought it would, but like you say I need to drink loads, they did tell me to drink loads,.
Good luck for Sunday Mrs Bear, everything crossed for you.
Thank you all xx


----------



## aem118

Congrats 31!! I know what you mean about being tired! I was wiped out the rest of the day!! Anyone heard from arimas?!


----------



## Hoping1986

Hi everyone. Well the 20th finally came. I went this morning, did baseline scan and started stims! Re has me on 300 iu of Gonal F twice a day (600iu daily)...then wants to add some repronex into the mix later on. I am excited but really trying to take it one day at a time. I have been keeping up with everyones progress, very proud and happy for you all. Soo thankful for all the ET details so I know what to expect. Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hoping - yay for starting stims! :yipee:

Haven't seen Arimas on any threads yet :shrug:


----------



## berki

congrats 31... feel better :)

Good luck tomorrow princess...

I have been slack on this thread since AF was late and everyone here is ahead of me but I am creeping ;)


----------



## aem118

Just gave myself a progesterone in oil shot! Thought it would hurt bc needle was so big.. But it was actually the easiest shot I have gotten thus far! Phew!!


----------



## princess_1991

31 yay for your eggies!

St yes DH can come In with us :thumbup: not long till you start :happydance:

Forgot what I was gunna write to everyone :dohh:
Good luck to all tho!

I'm nervous but very excited for tomorrow, we didn't hear off the embryologist today and I'm not sure why :shrug: 
Will try and update tomorrow but I'm not sure how emotional I'm going to be ;)

Hope everyone's well!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck tomorrow princess! :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

Thankyou mrs bear :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

Hi ladies

ER went well, 13 eggs retieved, then one egg wasn't viable, so all 12 fertilized, n from that 7 embryos created!! My doc said we can put in 3 or 4 and freeze the rest. We decided to put in 3 n freeze 4. My transfer is Tuesday morning! Ill write with how my ER went later n catch up, good luck to everyone,


----------



## princess_1991

I am PUPO with twins :cloud9: :cloud9:

Hope everyone is ok and arimas well done on the good haul and fert report :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

aem118 said:


> Just gave myself a progesterone in oil shot! Thought it would hurt bc needle was so big.. But it was actually the easiest shot I have gotten thus far! Phew!!

Congrats! We do the first one tonight and I am freaked out!



Arimas said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> ER went well, 13 eggs retieved, then one egg wasn't viable, so all 12 fertilized, n from that 7 embryos created!! My doc said we can put in 3 or 4 and freeze the rest. We decided to put in 3 n freeze 4. My transfer is Tuesday morning! Ill write with how my ER went later n catch up, good luck to everyone,

Yeah! Fantastic number of little tykes :) good luck with the transfer on Tuesday!



princess_1991 said:


> I am PUPO with twins :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and arimas well done on the good haul and fert report :thumbup:

Congratulations! Now the wait begins. Be sure to keep yourself busy and relax. 


We are waiting on the fertilization report. Never wanted the phone to ring so bad in my life. We had 5 mature eggs yesterday ao we will see. 


Mrs. Bear..... Tomorrow is the big day!!


----------



## aem118

Congratulations to princess!!!!


----------



## aem118

Just got my day 2 report and all 5 are 4 cells! They said they are right where they should be and we are planning for day 5 transfer!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Got the call. We have three embryos. They will call tomorrow with more information. Hopefully they are 2 or 4 cells tomorrow.


----------



## aem118

Congrats 31!! Isn't it so weird to know our babies are growing outside of us!! I am to ready for Tuesday to get them back where they need to be!!
Anyone else have lower pelvic pain? I have had it every since retrieval..


----------



## babydrms

Mrs. Bear said:


> No transfer today for me after all, they pushed it back to Sunday so we will have a 5 day transfer. As of right now all 9 embies are still going strong. 5 8-cell (1A,4B), 1 6-cell B, 2 5-cell B and a 3-cell B. They doubt the 3-cell will make it but that still leaves 8 embies in the game. They are going to call me later with the exact time for Sunday, but she said it will probably be around 10 or 1030.

Yayee for day 5 transfers!



aem118 said:


> 8 mature eggs. 5 fertilized!! So it begins..

Moving right along, fx'd! 



Hoping1986 said:


> Hi everyone. Well the 20th finally came. I went this morning, did baseline scan and started stims! Re has me on 300 iu of Gonal F twice a day (600iu daily)...then wants to add some repronex into the mix later on. I am excited but really trying to take it one day at a time. I have been keeping up with everyones progress, very proud and happy for you all. Soo thankful for all the ET details so I know what to expect. Have a good weekend ladies.

I am starting tomorrow (1/22) - I think we ar egoing to be the last of the January group!



Arimas said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> ER went well, 13 eggs retieved, then one egg wasn't viable, so all 12 fertilized, n from that 7 embryos created!! My doc said we can put in 3 or 4 and freeze the rest. We decided to put in 3 n freeze 4. My transfer is Tuesday morning! Ill write with how my ER went later n catch up, good luck to everyone,

Wow, 3 or 4?!! Fx'd they develop well!



princess_1991 said:


> I am PUPO with twins :cloud9: :cloud9:

Yayee for PUPO!



aem118 said:


> Just got my day 2 report and all 5 are 4 cells! They said they are right where they should be and we are planning for day 5 transfer!

Nice!



31andTrying said:


> Got the call. We have three embryos. They will call tomorrow with more information. Hopefully they are 2 or 4 cells tomorrow.

Fxd for you too!


Well, went for scan friday and left feeling totally bumbed because I had 2 cm follie there and nurse thought I was going to be pushed off another month!! Then I got a call from her that the doctor said if my estrogen came back less than 100 I could start as planned, but my labs weren't back yet because of the snow storm....So finally she called and my estrogen is 23 and we are a go for stimming tomorrow -AAAAHHHHH, I can't believe it is finally here! I actually opened the boxes today to look at the meds and see what's up. 

First three days is Gonal 300 (the pen) + Menopur 75 - not looking forward to the burn, lol. Anyways, my RN said I can mix the two together in the Menour vial and draw them up together to inject...anyone else try this? Was thinking maybe it won't burn as bad? I think it will be especially handy because day four I have to do the Ganirelix too, so two sticks are always better than one, right? Thoughts?

Alright, well so all of you are going to be pregnant in the next few days I hope you don't forget about me!!


----------



## vesper21

Hi ladies,

Gosh, so much to catch up, we are a chatty bunch!

Princess, congrats on being PUPO. Wonderful...

31andtryings - yay, willing your embies to divide, divide and divide!

And congrats to all you ladies that had ER over the last couple of days, hope you're all recovering well.

Mrs Bear - all the best for tomorrow!

AFM - got the call yesterday telling me I had to go in for transfer in the afternoon. Rushed around finding an acupuncturist that would do pre and post transfer acupuncture. Got that done, and went in at 2pm to have 2 8 cells put back, so I'm now pupo.

Apparently I have another 10 still going, but won't know till Monday or Tuesday if/ how many will be frozen...


----------



## Traskey

Wow, this thread is full of post collection or PUPO ladies! :wohoo:

PMA, PMA, :dust:


----------



## Hoping1986

Babydrms yes you and I are just starting stims! Seems like everyone has gotten to ET and beyond...we'll be there soon.


----------



## princess_1991

Babydrms and hoping yay for stimming!!

Vesper congrats on being PUPO :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Arimas - yay for 7 embies! :yipee:

princess_1991- Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance:

aem118- Glad to hear all five are hanging in there :thumbup: I had lower pelvic pain as well. I figure it is everything recovering down there :shrug:

31andTrying - yay for 3 embies! :wohoo: I'm jealous you get daily calls...

babydrms - yay for getting started! we won't forget about you ladies :flower:

vesper21 - Congrats on being PUPO! :dance: Don't you just love all the last minute stuff :dohh: Hope your other 10 keep going and you get some frosties :cold:


As for me - 14 hours til transfer! :happydance:


----------



## babydrms

vesper21 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Gosh, so much to catch up, we are a chatty bunch!
> 
> Princess, congrats on being PUPO. Wonderful...
> 
> 31andtryings - yay, willing your embies to divide, divide and divide!
> 
> And congrats to all you ladies that had ER over the last couple of days, hope you're all recovering well.
> 
> Mrs Bear - all the best for tomorrow!
> 
> AFM - got the call yesterday telling me I had to go in for transfer in the afternoon. Rushed around finding an acupuncturist that would do pre and post transfer acupuncture. Got that done, and went in at 2pm to have 2 8 cells put back, so I'm now pupo.
> 
> Apparently I have another 10 still going, but won't know till Monday or Tuesday if/ how many will be frozen...

Congrats on being PUPO! (jealous!)


----------



## berki

You are all way ahead of me!! I hope some of you will follow along when its my turn!!! (I know I have you Carolyn) haha...

Congrats to all you ladies who are now PUPO and good luck to all you stimmers!!!yay!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hoping1986 said:


> Babydrms yes you and I are just starting stims! Seems like everyone has gotten to ET and beyond...we'll be there soon.

Hello wow you are all so chatty it's hard to keep up! 
Hoping and Babydrms, I started stimming yesterday too :happydance: looks like you have another stimming buddy :winkwink:

HUUGE Congrats to all the PUPOs and BFPs, wow so many of you, really fills me with hope :hugs:

:dust: to all in hope that all the PUPOs will turn into BFPs :hugs:


----------



## aem118

All 5 are still growing perfectly! Day 3 and all are averaging 8 cells! ET tues at 930!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Out of out three embryos, two are now 4 cells and are "good". One is 5 cells and is "fair". They want to wait and do a day five transfer with assisted hatching being done tomorrow. I am nervous about not having any to transfer on day five but the dr seems confident that we will.


----------



## KristyHart

Arimas said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> ER went well, 13 eggs retieved, then one egg wasn't viable, so all 12 fertilized, n from that 7 embryos created!! My doc said we can put in 3 or 4 and freeze the rest. We decided to put in 3 n freeze 4. My transfer is Tuesday morning! Ill write with how my ER went later n catch up, good luck to everyone,

Great count hun. Well done xx



princess_1991 said:


> I am PUPO with twins :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> :thumbup: REST REST REST xxxx
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and arimas well done on the good haul and fert report :thumbup:




aem118 said:


> Just got my day 2 report and all 5 are 4 cells! They said they are right where they should be and we are planning for day 5
> transfer!

Thats great. Keeping everything crossed xx



vesper21 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Gosh, so much to catch up, we are a chatty bunch!
> 
> Princess, congrats on being PUPO. Wonderful...
> 
> 31andtryings - yay, willing your embies to divide, divide and divide!
> 
> And congrats to all you ladies that had ER over the last couple of days, hope you're all recovering well.
> 
> Mrs Bear - all the best for tomorrow!
> 
> AFM - got the call yesterday telling me I had to go in for transfer in the afternoon. Rushed around finding an acupuncturist that would do pre and post transfer acupuncture. Got that done, and went in at 2pm to have 2 8 cells put back, so I'm now pupo.
> 
> Apparently I have another 10 still going, but won't know till Monday or Tuesday if/ how many will be frozen...

Thats excellent news. I have my acupuncturist on standby :thumbup: xx



31andTrying said:


> Out of out three embryos, two are now 4 cells and are "good". One is 5 cells and is "fair". They want to wait and do a day five transfer with assisted hatching being done tomorrow. I am nervous about not having any to transfer on day five but the dr seems confident that we will.

I am sure it will be fine hun. Have faith. I will keep everything crossed for you xxx

AFM - I have my ER tomorrow at 10.15am. I just hope this follies have been doing some serious growing. My acupuncturist gave me an hour today so I am nice and relaxed. She is also on standby for the day before ET which I imagine with my numbers will be Wednesday.

I had a lovely last ride with my horse today. Met my husband and dog over the woods for a nice hack :thumbup: Will miss riding but cant wait to be PUPO

Xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Kristy good luck for er tomorrow, got my fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## aem118

Good luck tomorrow kristy! Excited to hear your results!!


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> You are all way ahead of me!! I hope some of you will follow along when its my turn!!! (I know I have you Carolyn) haha...
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies who are now PUPO and good luck to all you stimmers!!!yay!

Yes you do!!! That was the deal ... You and a few of the others have to follow me in March/April :thumbup:

Ladies so many of you cycling it's hard to keep track. To those who have transferred congrats on being PUPO and to those who are stiming can't wait for your retrieval reports!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

PUPO with 3! :baby::baby::baby: Transfer wasn't pleasant - full details in the journal as usual


----------



## Hoping1986

Fingers crossed for all the PUPO ladies!!! 

If anyone is doing the progesterone suppositories, pls posts details...Im scared just looking at the box...

I dont remember giving myself shots to be this painful. I swear when I was stimming for iui it wasnt this bad. DH refuses to stick me, and having to do it twice a day...ugh. Im only on DAY 3. Babydrms how is it going for you?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

hippie - congrats on starting stims

aem and 31 - yay for growing embies! :thumbup:

kristy - good luck for retrieval :dust:

hoping - what type do you have, front or back door? I didn't have suppositories per se but had capsules for my IUIs that I inserted vaginally and other than the normal progesterone side effects it was just messy so I always wore a liner.


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> berki said:
> 
> 
> You are all way ahead of me!! I hope some of you will follow along when its my turn!!! (I know I have you Carolyn) haha...
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies who are now PUPO and good luck to all you stimmers!!!yay!
> 
> Yes you do!!! That was the deal ... You and a few of the others have to follow me in March/April :thumbup:
> 
> Ladies so many of you cycling it's hard to keep track. To those who have transferred congrats on being PUPO and to those who are stiming can't wait for your retrieval reports!Click to expand...

Don't worry Springy and Berki - your still my buddies!!!! (I hope I'm still yours!)




Hoping1986 said:


> Fingers crossed for all the PUPO ladies!!!
> 
> If anyone is doing the progesterone suppositories, pls posts details...Im scared just looking at the box...
> 
> I dont remember giving myself shots to be this painful. I swear when I was stimming for iui it wasnt this bad. DH refuses to stick me, and having to do it twice a day...ugh. Im only on DAY 3. Babydrms how is it going for you?

Ok, first off my doctor told me straight out the vaginal suppositories are gross, but I still asked for them opposed to IM injections...well, this is when I thought I would be using them just at bedtime (this is how we use it in our high risk patients in OB)...so I get the boxes and sure enough I have to do it three times a day!! I may need to change to shots!

As far as the injections - we definitly crashed in burned tonight, lol. So somehow, two injections turned into 4, with 5 sticks. Started out with Gonal 300, no problems (DH did it) - didn't hurt at all. So then I mixed and drew up the Menopur and I started to stick myself and pulled it out because it hurt and handed it to DH - he then stuck me again and when he started to inject we realized that the needle wasn't on tight and the medicine squirted on my pants. So trying to guess, we estimated half...So I mixed another, drew up half and DH injected it and then I felt the burn and I realized that I must not have gotten any of the other because I didn't feel the burn...So i drew up the other half and injected that too. Ha! So I figure when I find out how many days I am going to stim I will figure if I need to order another dose. 

Day one down...


----------



## Springy

babydr - hopefully today's shots go better than last nights!

As I told 31 perhaps lay everything out and go slowly ... I found going slow and reading each step with my gonal f really helped calm me down and made things more manageable.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Babydrms...I agree with springy. I had one day where I injected my sink with menopur while mixing it. Keep the instructions handy and go step by step. It removed some of the stress. Also, with menopur...if you let it sit for 5 min after you mix it the medicine won't burn as bad.


----------



## schoolteacher

aem118 said:


> All 5 are still growing perfectly! Day 3 and all are averaging 8 cells! ET tues at 930!!

Fantastic aem, just what you wanted to hear!x




KristyHart said:


> [I had a lovely last ride with my horse today. Met my husband and dog over the woods for a nice hack :thumbup: Will miss riding but cant wait to be PUPO
> 
> Xxx

That hack sounds lovely kristy! How was ER?! Hope you got a couple more than you expected? xRest up!xxx



Mrs. Bear said:


> PUPO with 3! :baby::baby::baby: Transfer wasn't pleasant - full details in the journal as usual

Oh dear, hope your alright now! Congrats on pupo with 3!! wow! I have never heard of anyone on here (BnB) having 3 yet! Why 3? x



Hoping1986 said:


> Fingers crossed for all the PUPO ladies!!!
> 
> If anyone is doing the progesterone suppositories, pls posts details...Im scared just looking at the box...

Don't worry they are fine just annoying as messy! I had to do them twice a day, they look like little bullets. The ones I had (Cylocest of something like that?) you could pot front or back, so I rotated! Back makes less mess:haha: x



babydrms said:


> [As far as the injections - we definitly crashed in burned tonight, lol. So somehow, two injections turned into 4, with 5 sticks. Started out with Gonal 300, no problems (DH did it) - didn't hurt at all. So then I mixed and drew up the Menopur and I started to stick myself and pulled it out because it hurt and handed it to DH - he then stuck me again and when he started to inject we realized that the needle wasn't on tight and the medicine squirted on my pants. So trying to guess, we estimated half...So I mixed another, drew up half and DH injected it and then I felt the burn and I realized that I must not have gotten any of the other because I didn't feel the burn...So i drew up the other half and injected that too. Ha! So I figure when I find out how many days I am going to stim I will figure if I need to order another dose.
> 
> Day one down...

Oh my goodness! i would be freaking out! one day I spilt half of my injection, I was so upset! Hope today is better! You are ahead of me, I was meant to start today, but now starting 2nd.........xx

Goodluck for all the er's and et's!!!! as springy said (I think) its very hard to keep up! xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Aem. Good luck with the transfer tomorrow.

We got another update from the lab. Our three embryos are doing well. Two are 8 cells and rated good. One is 9 cells and went from fair to fair plus today. Whew. 2 more days. Hang in there little guys. Please.


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

Egg collection procedure went fine. A little sore now but is fine when i lay still. The result is not good. Just 2 maybe 3 eggs they say.. Looks like only 1 may be mature. Thet said they would call this arvo if they look no good when they start preparing them. Not had that call thank god so hopefully get a call tomorrow with at least good news on one eggie.

Hope all u other ladies r well. Will look at posts when i can get on laptop. Am on phone at mo xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Kirsty fx that one eggie fertilises, that's all you need. You will have an , an you will have your transfer soon!! X x x


----------



## princess_1991

Kristy I hope your get a good fert report! 
Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

KristyHart said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Egg collection procedure went fine. A little sore now but is fine when i lay still. The result is not good. Just 2 maybe 3 eggs they say.. Looks like only 1 may be mature. Thet said they would call this arvo if they look no good when they start preparing them. Not had that call thank god so hopefully get a call tomorrow with at least good news on one eggie.
> 
> Hope all u other ladies r well. Will look at posts when i can get on laptop. Am on phone at mo xxx

I have everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## monalisa81

Hi everyone,
I couldn't stop by this thread for a while,it seems like there is a lot of progress with everyone!
As for me, we started stimming with gonal-f today.
Kristy, I hope you hear good news tomorrow 
good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## Arimas

Hello Ladies!

Babydrms- Hope tonight the injections go better, i agree with the ladies when they say to lay everything out and go slow. I even had my laptop on with the link ready to watch the online videos how to do them step by step. Good luck! :flower:

MrsBear- Congratulations for being PUPO with triplets!!!! :baby::baby::baby: How do you feel? I will read your journal after I post, :coffee:

Aem- Great job! Grow embies grow!! My transfer is at 9 am tomorrow!! Will be thinking of you, take care:thumbup:

Kristy- I pray your egg is the best and thats all you need, :hugs:

Schoolteacher- Good luck with your injections as well, it will all be over soon, hang in there :hugs:

31andTrying- Will be praying for you also, :hugs:

Hoping1986- Yes the prometrium is nasty and gross!! I have to put in two in the morning and two at night- it is not bad putting the first one in but the second one hurts because of the first one already being there- have not figured out an easy way- just do it and lay down for 30 min. Good luck!

Princess- I wasnt able to see an update for you, how are you? :flower:

Springy- So glad to always have your positive energy and support through this all, thank you, can't wait for you to start! :hugs:

Hippiehappy- Congratz on stimming!!! :happydance:

Vesper21- How did the acupuncture and transfer go?? Congratz on being PUPO!! :baby:

ASF- Transfer tomorrow!! Putting in 3 hopefully, but will know tomorrow how the embies did. The doc suggested 3 or 4 because we had very slow growing embies, so hopefully one will stick.
Very nervous but excited!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Arimas - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Traskey

Wow, I can't keep up in here! Well done to all on the transfers. We can't have 3 put back over here, I am having the max at 2.

Egg collection for me on Thursday :dance:


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks girls. You are all getting such good reports, its great :happydance:. I am so scared to receive my call tomorrow :cry:

xx


----------



## Hoping1986

Good Luck KristyHart! Remember it only takes one, so stay positive. *sending baby dust*


----------



## Traskey

KristyHart said:


> Thanks girls. You are all getting such good reports, its great :happydance:. I am so scared to receive my call tomorrow :cry:
> 
> xx

Stay positive, they didn't call this afternoon so that's a good start :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

aem and Arimas - good luck for tomorrow :dust:

31 - great update, your turn soon :thumbup:

kristy - :hugs: Try not to give up hope yet. No call is a great sign and as schoolteacher and hoping already said, all it takes is one good one. The waiting is definitely the hardest part. Keeping my FX for you hun

schoolteacher - they did 3 mainly due to my age (38). Only one was blast, the other two were morulas and it wasn't clear which was better or that any would make it to freeze. My clinic will do 3-4 for a 3dt and 2-3 for a 5dt at my age. They have a lot more flexibility than in the UK for sure.


----------



## aem118

Arimas!! So excited to have a transfer buddy! How many are you putting back? We will do 2 and hopefully have 3 to freeze,, best wishes tomorrow.!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck for the transfers today! Mrs bear -i wish the uk were more flexible!
Kristy good luck for fert report! X


----------



## princess_1991

Aem and arimas good luck for transfers today, gunna have lots of PUPO ladies In here!

Afm - nothing to update, still plodding along in the old 2ww, its going super slow but I don't mind all that much, just deciding what to do re: testing early/not testing early :shrug:


----------



## KristyHart

Morning girls

I had my call at 8.30am this morning. Only one was injectable but it has fertilised :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Going in tomorrow at 2pm for transfer. Sitting here listening to my Zita West cd today :thumbup: And booked in for acupuncture :thumbup:

Going to give this lucky little embryo all the help it may need.

It is the same as my sisters ICSI 5 years ago. Only one made it and now she has a gorgeous girl so fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## princess_1991

:happydance: it only takes one Hun!
Good luck for transfer tomorrow!
Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

KristyHart said:


> Morning girls
> 
> I had my call at 8.30am this morning. Only one was injectable but it has fertilised :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Going in tomorrow at 2pm for transfer. Sitting here listening to my Zita West cd today :thumbup: And booked in for acupuncture :thumbup:
> 
> Going to give this lucky little embryo all the help it may need.
> 
> It is the same as my sisters ICSI 5 years ago. Only one made it and now she has a gorgeous girl so fingers crossed xxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yeah!! Great news.


----------



## aem118

Hi ladies!! Transferred 2 today! One morula that was close to being blast and prob would have been if transfer would have been later in day and one blast with assisted hatching (kinda looks funny in pic). Both were graded B plus..and the other 3 seems to have stopped growing on day 3.. They will watch them one more day and call me tomorrow.. Anyways, going home for rest!! Keep me in your prayers and I will do the same for y'all!
How was yours arimas?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

We will have our transfer tomorrow. The lab called today and our three embryos are still going strong. One is 12 cells, another is compacting and the third is cavitating. I guess that is the step after compacting. Whew... One more day


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Wonderful news Kristy! So happy for you :hugs:

Aem - yay for being pupo! :baby::baby:

31 - I have no idea what those mean either but great news!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

aem118 said:


> Hi ladies!! Transferred 2 today! One morula that was close to being blast and prob would have been if transfer would have been later in day and one blast with assisted hatching (kinda looks funny in pic). Both were graded B plus..and the other 3 seems to have stopped growing on day 3.. They will watch them one more day and call me tomorrow.. Anyways, going home for rest!! Keep me in your prayers and I will do the same for y'all!
> How was yours arimas?

Congrats! Now the dreaded TWW. :happydance:


----------



## aem118

Sooo how many plan to wait the 10 days and how many will test after 5? Lol


----------



## schoolteacher

Congrats on being pupo aem!

Kristy-great news! you will be pupo this time tommorrow! xxxxxxxxx

31-fab news, best of luck! xx


----------



## wishingalways

Good luck ladies, will be thinking of you all. The first thing i do when i get home from work is check in and see how you are all getting on. I cannot wait until this happens to me, just waiting for AMH results, whish they would huuuurrrryyyyy up. xx


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> babydr - hopefully today's shots go better than last nights!
> 
> As I told 31 perhaps lay everything out and go slowly ... I found going slow and reading each step with my gonal f really helped calm me down and made things more manageable.

I had done these things, sigh, honostly, the problem was the needle not being on tight. I have drawn up thousands of vials in my life and then changed the needle to give injections, just glad I did it to myself rather than a patient. :haha: 




31andTrying said:


> Babydrms...I agree with springy. I had one day where I injected my sink with menopur while mixing it. Keep the instructions handy and go step by step. It removed some of the stress. Also, with menopur...if you let it sit for 5 min after you mix it the medicine won't burn as bad.


I let the Menopur sit last night and it was better - thanks for the tip. 




31andTrying said:


> Aem. Good luck with the transfer tomorrow.
> 
> We got another update from the lab. Our three embryos are doing well. Two are 8 cells and rated good. One is 9 cells and went from fair to fair plus today. Whew. 2 more days. Hang in there little guys. Please.


Getting close -fx'd!!




monalisa81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I couldn't stop by this thread for a while,it seems like there is a lot of progress with everyone!
> As for me, we started stimming with gonal-f today.
> Kristy, I hope you hear good news tomorrow
> good luck everyone :flower:


Yayee for starting to stim!! There are a few of us left to round off January's group!




KristyHart said:


> Morning girls
> 
> I had my call at 8.30am this morning. Only one was injectable but it has fertilised :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Going in tomorrow at 2pm for transfer. Sitting here listening to my Zita West cd today :thumbup: And booked in for acupuncture :thumbup:
> 
> Going to give this lucky little embryo all the help it may need.
> 
> It is the same as my sisters ICSI 5 years ago. Only one made it and now she has a gorgeous girl so fingers crossed xxxx


Great attitude - stay positive - because your exactly right, it only takes 1!!




aem118 said:


> Hi ladies!! Transferred 2 today! One morula that was close to being blast and prob would have been if transfer would have been later in day and one blast with assisted hatching (kinda looks funny in pic). Both were graded B plus..and the other 3 seems to have stopped growing on day 3.. They will watch them one more day and call me tomorrow.. Anyways, going home for rest!! Keep me in your prayers and I will do the same for y'all!
> How was yours arimas?


Take it easy! :dust:




31andTrying said:


> We will have our transfer tomorrow. The lab called today and our three embryos are still going strong. One is 12 cells, another is compacting and the third is cavitating. I guess that is the step after compacting. Whew... One more day


I have no idea what this means either, but good luck with your transfer tomorrow!


Things are status quo here...last nights injections easy peezy, lol, I even did the Gonal myself, getting more used to the Menopur. 

I got a migraine within an hour after the first dose that lasted 18 hours...ugh. Then the next dose I started to get a headache again right away so I took some ibuprfen and put icepacks on my head and today it is just a dull headache - atleast it's not a migraine. Going to be a long ten days.


----------



## vesper21

Ladies - quick TMI question about PIO that hopefully someone will be able to help me with.

Those of you taking it or have taken it - did you get any discharge at all?

During my last cycle I took cyclogest pessaries, which I know aren't too common here in the US. They gave me a lot more symptoms during the 2ww last year; sore (.)(.), gas, a lot of discharge, bloating. But with the PIO, hardly any symptoms... only a little gas :blush: and bigger (.)(.) but not much soreness... 

argh! I think this 2ww is driving me round the bend :shrug:

Kristy - it really only takes one :)

Mrs Bear and princess - how're you both holding up? Are you going as loopy as me??

AEm - congrats on being PUPO!

31 and trying - your embies are doing wonderfully...willing them to continue dividing in the lab of lurve.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## vesper21

babydrms said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> babydr - hopefully today's shots go better than last nights!
> 
> As I told 31 perhaps lay everything out and go slowly ... I found going slow and reading each step with my gonal f really helped calm me down and made things more manageable.
> 
> I had done these things, sigh, honostly, the problem was the needle not being on tight. I have drawn up thousands of vials in my life and then changed the needle to give injections, just glad I did it to myself rather than a patient. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Babydrms...I agree with springy. I had one day where I injected my sink with menopur while mixing it. Keep the instructions handy and go step by step. It removed some of the stress. Also, with menopur...if you let it sit for 5 min after you mix it the medicine won't burn as bad.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I let the Menopur sit last night and it was better - thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Aem. Good luck with the transfer tomorrow.
> 
> We got another update from the lab. Our three embryos are doing well. Two are 8 cells and rated good. One is 9 cells and went from fair to fair plus today. Whew. 2 more days. Hang in there little guys. Please.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting close -fx'd!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I couldn't stop by this thread for a while,it seems like there is a lot of progress with everyone!
> As for me, we started stimming with gonal-f today.
> Kristy, I hope you hear good news tomorrow
> good luck everyone :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yayee for starting to stim!! There are a few of us left to round off January's group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls
> 
> I had my call at 8.30am this morning. Only one was injectable but it has fertilised :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Going in tomorrow at 2pm for transfer. Sitting here listening to my Zita West cd today :thumbup: And booked in for acupuncture :thumbup:
> 
> Going to give this lucky little embryo all the help it may need.
> 
> It is the same as my sisters ICSI 5 years ago. Only one made it and now she has a gorgeous girl so fingers crossed xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Great attitude - stay positive - because your exactly right, it only takes 1!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aem118 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Transferred 2 today! One morula that was close to being blast and prob would have been if transfer would have been later in day and one blast with assisted hatching (kinda looks funny in pic). Both were graded B plus..and the other 3 seems to have stopped growing on day 3.. They will watch them one more day and call me tomorrow.. Anyways, going home for rest!! Keep me in your prayers and I will do the same for y'all!
> How was yours arimas?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take it easy! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> We will have our transfer tomorrow. The lab called today and our three embryos are still going strong. One is 12 cells, another is compacting and the third is cavitating. I guess that is the step after compacting. Whew... One more dayClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this means either, but good luck with your transfer tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Things are status quo here...last nights injections easy peezy, lol, I even did the Gonal myself, getting more used to the Menopur.
> 
> I got a migraine within an hour after the first dose that lasted 18 hours...ugh. Then the next dose I started to get a headache again right away so I took some ibuprfen and put icepacks on my head and today it is just a dull headache - atleast it's not a migraine. Going to be a long ten days.Click to expand...


I had migraines too, and found that acupuncture helped, and make sure to drink plenty of water...


----------



## babydrms

Vesper - Yesterday I drank a few liters...today not so much. Very nauseous right now, ugh. The headache is not my usual migraine - only calling it that now because how nauseated I am.


----------



## babydrms

Oh, and I am officially looking for an doctor to do acupuncture...


----------



## HuskyMomWI

vesper21 said:


> Ladies - quick TMI question about PIO that hopefully someone will be able to help me with.
> 
> Those of you taking it or have taken it - did you get any discharge at all?
> 
> During my last cycle I took cyclogest pessaries, which I know aren't too common here in the US. They gave me a lot more symptoms during the 2ww last year; sore (.)(.), gas, a lot of discharge, bloating. But with the PIO, hardly any symptoms... only a little gas :blush: and bigger (.)(.) but not much soreness...
> 
> argh! I think this 2ww is driving me round the bend :shrug:
> 
> Kristy - it really only takes one :)
> 
> Mrs Bear and princess - how're you both holding up? Are you going as loopy as me??
> 
> AEm - congrats on being PUPO!
> 
> 31 and trying - your embies are doing wonderfully...willing them to continue dividing in the lab of lurve.
> 
> :wave: to everyone else!

I used just the progesterone suppositories for two months. I was very tired, sore BBs and did have part of the lotion as discharge. It may be different this time for you due to the other meds you were on.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

vesper - I haven't started obsessing yet, the OHSS has me distracted. Of course, now I will start watching to see if the OHSS gets better or worse because pregnancy is supposed to kick it in to high gear. So if I don't start getting worse I will worry... how crazy is that??? :haha: As far as PIO, I had progesterone vaginally for IUIs and I dont feel as many symptoms on the PIO - mainly sore BBs. I could be not noticing due to the OHSS though :shrug:


----------



## Arimas

PUPO wid twins! Will post details later, on phone now, tc


----------



## princess_1991

Yay arimas congratulations PUPO lady, get some rest!


----------



## KristyHart

Congrats Arimas :hugs:...

I am right behind you and about to leave to get my 1 very precious and lucky embie back where it belongs :happydance::happydance:

Will catch up later on xxxx


----------



## aem118

Good luck kristy!!! Sending baby dust your way!!


----------



## Springy

Arimas - CONGRATULATIONS!

Kristy - GOOD LUCK TODAY!

31 - GOOD LUCK TODAY!

So many of you ladies in the dreaded TWW! This thread will be hopping in the next week or so.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## babydrms

Arimas - double yippie!

31 and Kristy - Woot! Good luck.

Had u/s this am...she counted 6 follies on the left and 10 on the right. She only measured lead ones and the were like 6-7 mm. Lining was thin like they expect. Told me the spotting is normal. Bloodwork sent, will hear this pm about changes in my regimine. I'm pretty sure we will add the Ganirelix tonight. Maybe I am crazy, but I am definitely aware of my ovaries, not painful (yet?) But definitely feel them. Otherwise I woke up with a headache again. Have to work tomorrow and all weekend, atleast I am only working 8 instead of 12 hour shifts the next few days...these headaches are killer.


----------



## KristyHart

PUPO with 1 top grade 4 cell embryo. :yipee::yipee:

2 Day transfer as I only had one eggie 

Just listened to Zita West post transfer track. It is very relaxing.

My OTD is 6th Feb


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Arimas and Kristy - congrats on being PUPO!! :yipee::yipee:

31 - can't wait to hear your report too :dust:

Babydrms - looking good :thumbup: No you are not crazy to feel your ovaries. You will feel them more and more over the next few days til retrieval. Have you asked your clinic about if they can recommend someone for acupuncture? My RE referred me to mine and she is very familiar with the process. Not all are.


As for me, I'm feeling better today. Still look 5-6 months preggo and have pretty shallow breathing but got some sleep and am eating more normally again so I am sure that is helping a lot. Went in for blood test today to check estrogen and progesterone levels to see if they need to adjust with meds at all. Go back in Friday to check in re: the OHSS.


----------



## Hoping1986

Did blood work this am and just left re office. First scan looks good, not sure of count but have a few 11's and 10's...she did see endo but said it was mild....now im worried about that even though she isnt. tomor night adding repronex into the mix...blood work n scan #2 on Friday


----------



## schoolteacher

babydrms said:


> Maybe I am crazy, but I am definitely aware of my ovaries, not painful (yet?) But definitely feel them. Otherwise I woke up with a headache again. Have to work tomorrow and all weekend, atleast I am only working 8 instead of 12 hour shifts the next few days...these headaches are killer.

Glad scan went well! how long have you been stimming for! no crazy at all, I'm sure I could feel my ovaries after about 4 days, and the last 2 days vefore ec was really very uncomfortable, because they got so big! It's funny because you can see them quite far apart on the scan screen at first, then they gradually get closer togther until they are right next to each other! Also they press on your baldder, making you need to wee all the time! x



KristyHart said:


> PUPO with 1 top grade 4 cell embryo. :yipee::yipee:
> 
> 2 Day transfer as I only had one eggie
> 
> Just listened to Zita West post transfer track. It is very relaxing.
> 
> My OTD is 6th Feb

yay for pupo! I like that CD too, the 6th will be along in no time!xxxx



Hoping1986 said:


> Did blood work this am and just left re office. First scan looks good, not sure of count but have a few 11's and 10's...she did see endo but said it was mild....now im worried about that even though she isnt. tomor night adding repronex into the mix...blood work n scan #2 on Friday

Try not to worry, my understanding is that endo can obviously affect natural ttc, but doesn't affect ivf. x

Arimas-yay for pupo!:thumbup: relax as much as you can. xxx

Sorry to anyone else I have missed who is also newly pupo! GL for ec's and er's coming up!

AFM-week tommorrow start stimms! x


----------



## Springy

Hoping1986 said:


> Did blood work this am and just left re office. First scan looks good, not sure of count but have a few 11's and 10's...she did see endo but said it was mild....now im worried about that even though she isnt. tomor night adding repronex into the mix...blood work n scan #2 on Friday

My sister's friend had stage 4 endo everywhere and she got pregnant with her first via IVF and when she went back to the clinic about 5 months after she had her daughter to try again for a second she had gotten pregnant on her own already! So just cause you have endo doesn't mean you won't have kids :) I'm sure the IVF will do the trick for you :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Two grade b hatching embryos on board. Xfer was super easy. My trial was rough so I was pretty worried but it went great. I can't believe we made it this far after three years of ttc.


----------



## berki

Arimas, Kristy and 31~! What an exciting day .. congrats on being PUPO!!! Now when will y'all start testing or do you plan to wait for your beta??!!

Mrs Bear- well in the case I hope you are feeling worse soon ;) hehe... I am so excited to see your report.. I bet you have twinkies ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congrats 31! :happydance: Glad transfer went well for you after the rough trial one :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

berki said:


> Mrs Bear- well in the case I hope you are feeling worse soon ;) hehe... I am so excited to see your report.. I bet you have twinkies ;)

I was actually watching the movie 'Twins' yesterday - maybe it is a sign :haha:


----------



## babydrms

Congrats 31 - good luck with your tww!

They called, no Ganirelix yet, but adding 75 IU of Menopur for a total of 150 IU plus the 300 of the Gonal F. My estrogen was only 83...but then again I always have low estrogen - part of the reason I am doing the IVF in the first place. Doc thinks the headaches will improve when my estrogen gets higher. 

As far as acupuncture goes, I have an appointment tonight at 6:45 pm for a consultation and hopefully a treatment.


----------



## aem118

Anywhere we can upload pics of our transferred embryos? I think that would be fun to see all the potential little ones..


----------



## Springy

I think you can attach photos to your posts ....


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies

i know a few of you will have already seen on my journo but just wanted to drop in and share the good news ;)

we got a pink second line tonight (albeit faint but its there!)
5dp5dt :cloud9:


----------



## aem118

Wooohoooo!! So haPpy for you!!!! Can't wait tO follow your pregnancy!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Congrats princess! That is great news!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

congrats princess! :happydance: When is your beta?


----------



## princess_1991

The Clinic have offered me a beta but I don't know if im gunna have one yet, it's a 400 mile round trip to our clinic and I don't know if it's worth driving that far for a blood test, I'm gunna see if my GP would be able to give me one :shrug:
I figure it's worth asking!
Thanks for the support girls :hugs:


----------



## Hoping1986

Princess_1991 big congrats! I was waiting for ur results, lol because ur age n the blocked tube issue is similar to me...really happy for you girl!


----------



## KristyHart

:happydance::happydance:Congrats Princess. I hope you are the first of many BFP's this cycle :happydance::happydance:

What you feeling. what have you been doing so we can all symptom spot haha xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Are all you PUPO ladies testing early? I am due to test on Monday 6th Feb, but as hubby will be at work, I am going to test the day before on Sunday so he can be there to either catch me from fainting at a BFP or hold me if its a BFN.

I have updated my blog with my embie piccie

Hope you are all feeling ok xxx


----------



## princess_1991

The only symptoms I've had was cramping (what I gathered was implant cramps)
They were really bad from about 2dpt but now there dying off a bit but I get a few twinges every now and again,

My boobs got really heavy and tender and I was told it was the progesterone but I've been on the pro since ec and the boob thing has only been the last few days, 
Looked in the mirror last night and I've know got big blue vains all over them that I didn't have yesterday morning! 

That's all I think :haha:

I've turned into a bit of a poas pusher so yeah who's testing early ;)


----------



## KristyHart

Im so pleased for you hun

I have had sore boobs since progesterone on EC day. I feel exhausted today. Its lovely outside but I have a headache and just can't be bothered to get dressed :shrug: But I am only 2dp2dt so doubt its anything significant. I want time to pass quickly lol.

I think I am gonna have a kip and then go see my horse later this arvo. My dog is at vets at 5pm for her booster and I have house to myself tonite so gonna just chill and hog the TV :happydance: I have never wished time away before.

How early did you start testing?

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

I've had a few headaches but I'd drink a glass of water and id be fine, sounds like you've got a lovely afternoon planned,

My first test I did 3dp5dt that was more to test if trigger was out, that was a stark White negative, tested again at 4dp and the faintest line ever came up and we really weren't sure so we did last nights to check :thumbup:


----------



## KristyHart

Oh god, I got agesssss to wait :dohh::dohh:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am not going to test early. I did with many of my iui's and it was torture. If it was positive I didn't know if it was the trigger. If it was negative I didn't know if it was too early and I was crushed. Don't want to go through that again. I think our beta is supposed to be Saturday feb 4th so we will test at home the day before but no earlier.


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies! 

I need to catch up with what is going on with everyone :coffee:

That will keep me busy during the longest TWW :wacko:

Congratulations to everyone who is PUPO :happydance:

Who has any symptoms?? I just feel crampy every once in a while. My boobs are okay, but since the follistim made my boobs sore now I really can't tell. 

I feel as if :witch: is on its way!! :nope: 

I don't think I will test until Feb 4 or 5, I go to the doctor on Feb 7th for the blood test. I don't wanna have my hopes crushed or get too excited too soon. 

Take care and will catch up with everyone soon :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## princess_1991

31 would you mind adding my bfp to the front page please :blush:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry for no personals - feeling awful today.... I posted in my journal and I do have some symptoms. The OHSS getting worse is a symptom in itself since a bfp will make it worse. Hope that is the case so I'm not feeling like this for nothing... 

I'm reading so will continue to send tons of :dust: to everyone but don't know how much I will post til I'm feeling better.


----------



## princess_1991

Let's hope so mrs bear! Got my fingers crossed Hun :hugs:


----------



## sarah10380

i haven't been on here in awhile and a lot of action. good luck to everyone that is pupo and congrats Princess!!

AFM - i start stims on sunday and i'm a little nervous. I started taking baby asprin yesterday (docs orders). does everyone else take baby asprin? and how long do you take it for? so have all of you told people at work that you are doing IVF? i haven't told anyone and i have no idea what i'm going to tell my boss the day of my egg retreival and then the 3 days i have to be out for my egg transfer. i'm hoping some of those days fall on a weekend. maybe i'll just have to call in sick...i don't know.

good luck everyone!


----------



## Hoping1986

Blood work and second scan this am. My numbers are 13's and 14's. RE seemed pleased with lining etc. so that was good. Looks like ER will be Wed 2/1....I am glad because my stomach is bloated, I have welts from sticking myself, headaches, so over this part. After the ER ladies were you back to work the next day?


----------



## berki

I have to take baby aspiriin too but not sure for how long just know I start the same day as I start my supressant (Feb 10th).

Hope everyone is doign well congrats to those of you who are PUPO and to princess on her BFP!!!!


----------



## babydrms

Congrats Princess!! I wonder if it is one or two??

As for me, feeling defeated. Lead follies are only 6-8, they were 6-7 two days ago and I increased the dose of Menopur. Either I am going to stim for a long time or maybe it's not going to work at all... :nope:

So, now I have to take the day off work on Sunday and go to one of the other clinics for u/s and bloodwork - so annoying and trying to figure out how to handle the call off. :wacko:

I found acupunture and honostly, I don't love it. But I will continue if you all say it helps.


----------



## KristyHart

babydrms said:


> Congrats Princess!! I wonder if it is one or two??
> 
> As for me, feeling defeated. Lead follies are only 6-8, they were 6-7 two days ago and I increased the dose of Menopur. Either I am going to stim for a long time or maybe it's not going to work at all... :nope:
> 
> So, now I have to take the day off work on Sunday and go to one of the other clinics for u/s and bloodwork - so annoying and trying to figure out how to handle the call off. :wacko:
> 
> I found acupunture and honostly, I don't love it. But I will continue if you all say it helps.


I hope things speed up for you. They let me go an extra 5 days this round to get some larger ones and it worked. Although I had just one, at least it was something.

I agree... I hate acupuncture too. I have been about 5 - 6 times this month alone. BUT like you say, you have to try everything. I could thank acupuncture for my top grade egg as last cycle it was only a 2/3 and I am certainly not as stressed this cycle.

I put my pessaries out in 2 days worth, so I count the days down in 2 haha. Crazy but it helps. Cos when you get to the last 1 of the 2 days, you think woop,, another 2 days gone :dohh:


----------



## berki

I am not an acupuncture lover either, have been twice so far but I dont really get into Zen mode haha.. but like you girls I am not going to knock it and will try anything that may help!!


----------



## KristyHart

Mrs. Bear said:


> Sorry for no personals - feeling awful today.... I posted in my journal and I do have some symptoms. The OHSS getting worse is a symptom in itself since a bfp will make it worse. Hope that is the case so I'm not feeling like this for nothing...
> 
> I'm reading so will continue to send tons of :dust: to everyone but don't know how much I will post til I'm feeling better.

Hope you feel better soon huni :hugs:


----------



## KristyHart

Today I have been getting cramps :shrug: I am I suppose 6dpo. 3dp2dt could this be anything or am I just hoping :dohh:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

sarah10380 said:


> i haven't been on here in awhile and a lot of action. good luck to everyone that is pupo and congrats Princess!!
> 
> AFM - i start stims on sunday and i'm a little nervous. I started taking baby asprin yesterday (docs orders). does everyone else take baby asprin? and how long do you take it for? so have all of you told people at work that you are doing IVF? i haven't told anyone and i have no idea what i'm going to tell my boss the day of my egg retreival and then the 3 days i have to be out for my egg transfer. i'm hoping some of those days fall on a weekend. maybe i'll just have to call in sick...i don't know.
> 
> good luck everyone!

No baby aspirin here. I did tell my boss about ivf and she was pretty cool about it. Between having to go for ultrasounds and the ER and ET I figured it would be hard to explain otherwise.



Hoping1986 said:


> Blood work and second scan this am. My numbers are 13's and 14's. RE seemed pleased with lining etc. so that was good. Looks like ER will be Wed 2/1....I am glad because my stomach is bloated, I have welts from sticking myself, headaches, so over this part. After the ER ladies were you back to work the next day?

I lucked out and had my ER on a Friday. Looking back I would have taken the next day off if it would have been during the week. The pain wasn't anything beyond what Tylenol could handle but there was a lot of stress waiting for the call with the fertilization report.



babydrms said:


> Congrats Princess!! I wonder if it is one or two??
> 
> As for me, feeling defeated. Lead follies are only 6-8, they were 6-7 two days ago and I increased the dose of Menopur. Either I am going to stim for a long time or maybe it's not going to work at all... :nope:
> 
> So, now I have to take the day off work on Sunday and go to one of the other clinics for u/s and bloodwork - so annoying and trying to figure out how to handle the call off. :wacko:
> 
> I found acupunture and honostly, I don't love it. But I will continue if you all say it helps.

Hang in there. I had to stim for a long time also but it was worth it. 12 days I believe. I am also not a fan of acupuncture. I did it because it is supposed to help but I found the needles to be painful and never really felt relaxed.


----------



## aem118

A psychic at a fair today said I am pregnant with 3 but only 2 will make it to delivery. She said a hpt on feb 1st would show positive! Hmmmm only time will tell...


----------



## wishingalways

Just wanted to say good luck to you all, it really helps knowing what is about to come, and aem118 how excitin, do keep us posted. X


----------



## Springy

For those of you who dont love acupuncture try bringing your iPod with you and put on some relaxing music. I found that helped me relax and enjoy it. I mostly go after work and I find it very relaxing after a long day at work and it definitely relieves stress for me so if that is all it does then that has to help me in the long run.


----------



## aem118

How is everyone doing? Board has been really quiet lately..


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am waiting for my test on Friday. Days aren't going quick enough.

How is everyone else?


----------



## KristyHart

It has been very quiet hasn't it.

31andtrying - I hope Friday comes round quickly for you. I am trying to do something every day to keep me going lol. Drives you nuts doesn't it.

aem11 - Wow, how do you feel about that news from the psycic?

Springy - Thanks for the tip. I didn think that but she sits and jabbers away :dohh: Once needles are in I am fine with it. I do get bored laying there for an hour but needs must :thumbup:

AFM - now 5dp2dt, been having cramps for 2 days, cried at Ashley Banjo's programme lastnight teaching a darts team to dance, and about 5 times a day, I go light headed when I get up. I know I am looking into things but I have to hold on to hope :flower: When I go for a wee, it is stinging a little last 2 days. I am drinking lots of water. What do you think that could be?

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Kristy the stingy wee thing could be a symptom of ohss, it was one of the symptoms we were told to look out for,
However if you haven't had ohss since transfer till now, it could be a good sign in the sense that hcg makes ohss worse :shrug:

When's your otd Hun?


----------



## princess_1991

31 the days do drag don't they, I'm normally a patient person but the 2ww really played on my mind hence the early testing :blush:
Since finding out tho the days have flown by!


----------



## KristyHart

princess_1991 said:


> Kristy the stingy wee thing could be a symptom of ohss, it was one of the symptoms we were told to look out for,
> However if you haven't had ohss since transfer till now, it could be a good sign in the sense that hcg makes ohss worse :shrug:
> 
> When's your otd Hun?

My OTD is 6th Feb but I am gonna test on 5th as its a Sunday and hubby will be home.

I only had 5 follies and 2 eggs so I don't think it could be ohss, although I don't know too much about it to be honest. It has only been last couple days. Its driving me nuts not knowing :dohh:

How are you doing? Xxx


----------



## princess_1991

Not too bad, stuffed up with a cold but other then that just making the most of being happy :)

It could just be a uti tbf but maybe it's just worth checking with your doc, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## icklefish

hi
Hope you don't mind me jumping in on the thread, I have had my 3dt today, 2 embies transferred, 1x6 cell and 1x5 cell. The 3rd was discarded as it was no good 

I'm booked in for testing on 10/02, any suggestions on how to occupy myself in the 2ww, it's going to be agonising.

My M-i-L is a Reiki master so she is going to be sending me good vibes all throughout, let's hope they work.

Good luck to everyone for your test dates, I'll cross everything for you.

xxxxx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Icklefish- congrats on the transfer!! The TWW is zero fun. First few days were ok but now I am antsy. :)

I wanted to post these pics for those that are curious on the embryo progression. Our embryologist gave us these from our little tykes.

Top Left - Day 2: 4 cells
Top Right - Day 3: 8 Cells (assisted hatching done this day after photo)
Bottom Left - Day 4: compacting
Bottom Right - Day 5/Transfer day - 2 BEAUTIFUL hatching blasts.(although I am bias)
 



Attached Files:







embryos.IMG.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 14


----------



## KristyHart

icklefish said:


> hi
> Hope you don't mind me jumping in on the thread, I have had my 3dt today, 2 embies transferred, 1x6 cell and 1x5 cell. The 3rd was discarded as it was no good
> 
> I'm booked in for testing on 10/02, any suggestions on how to occupy myself in the 2ww, it's going to be agonising.
> 
> My M-i-L is a Reiki master so she is going to be sending me good vibes all throughout, let's hope they work.
> 
> Good luck to everyone for your test dates, I'll cross everything for you.
> 
> xxxxx

Congrats on being PUPO :thumbup: I have no advice as my 2ww is dragging.... I just stupidly did a test. I could smack myself :dohh: Of course it was negative. I am only 5dp2dt. But now I am doubting. Ahhhh why did I do it :cry:

Take it easy xxx


----------



## KristyHart

31 that is amazing. My 2 day looked like your 4 cell. I pray it carried on the way yours have. Its such an amazing procedure.

Good luck xxx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

KristyHart said:


> 31 that is amazing. My 2 day looked like your 4 cell. I pray it carried on the way yours have. Its such an amazing procedure.
> 
> Good luck xxx

STEP AWAY FROM THE TESTS! Lol 
Day 5 after the transfer must be the day we lose our patience. I also want to test really badly but am going to try to hold out. :wacko:


----------



## KristyHart

It drives you nuts doesn't it. I just want to know :dohh::dohh:

Kinda wish I never did the test though


----------



## KristyHart

Here is my perfect little 2 day embie xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

KristyHart said:


> Here is my perfect little 2 day embie xx
> 
> 
> View attachment 332653

The picture is great! It gives you something to visualize.


----------



## princess_1991

Yep kristy step away from the tests!

I set the picture Of my embies as the background on my phone :haha:


----------



## icklefish

thanks ladies

I am 4 hours in too my tww and already bored being sat on the sofa. I have ordered some DVD's to occupy my time (series 2 of Downton Abbey for those in the uk, an series 2 of Californication).

I'm booked in for a facial on Wednesday and am going to ask the M-i-L for another Reiki session, had my 1st 1 (ever) today and it was very relaxing.

Kristy, dont slap yourself too hard, I have a poas upstairs, i doubt it will make it to Sunday without it being pee'd on.

31 love the pics of your embies, they look amazingly perfect. I have pics of mine from today, not sure how to upload them though.

Now I'm not a religious person but I will be saying prayers for us all.

xxxx


----------



## KristyHart

icklefish - Dont do it lol. I can now say it is not a good idea...

I just had a horrible feeling that this may not of worked :shrug: and it's down to that bloody test I bet.

I have a 3rd try on NHS, but don't know if I could do it again. It is such an emotional time. Can't plan this, can't plan that, all just in case :-( I think I may ask for more tests as to why it may not work should this fail for me a 2nd time.

Yesterday, I was convinced it had worked so I am hoping today is just a bad day :dohh:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

My advice for the TWW will be in the form of what I wish I would have done and didn't. I was bored while on bed rest so I was online a lot. I looked up anything and everything ivf related out of boredom. I wish I would have read more books because it takes a lot for me to focus while reading so it would have forced me to think about something other than ivf. My plan for the evenings this week is to read.


----------



## Springy

Kristy - step away from the HPT ... it is WAY to early for anything to show up yet. You must stay positive and believe that this worked - your embie picture is is gorgeous. Just believe in it and think only happy positive baby thoughts! :hugs:

ickle - welcome! Hopefully the Reiki helps! Any positive vibes sure can't hurt!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Icklefish I wouldnt worry about the 2ww dragging, I think it does for everyone, I was the type of person that said come otd I still wouldn't wanna test but by 3dp5dt I had become a poas addict :dohh:


----------



## KristyHart

Princess what day did you get your positive again?

XXx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Princess.... Don't tell her. Lol

Kristy, you have to wait so you don't create disappointment for yourself.


----------



## princess_1991

4dp5dt there was a super faint line, we really hoped it was but we really werent sure, then it's just got darker since, it was a definate by 6dp5dt but everyone says they reckon
It's twins cuz we got ours so early (we did have 2 blasts transferred)


----------



## KristyHart

Haha oooohhh :dohh:


----------



## KristyHart

Ok

I do solemly declare that I Kristy Hart shall not pee on a stick until Sunday 5th Feb :wacko:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Dang it! She was faster than me. 
:)


----------



## princess_1991

Kristy definately don't get disheartened because we got ours early, I've known people on here get a bfn the day before their beta then get a positive beta :thumbup:
Like I said up there ^^ we had 2 blasts transferred so they will always implant before a 2 day so you should expect to get a bfp later then someone with a 3,4 or 5 day :hugs:
I hope this made sense


----------



## icklefish

KristyHart said:


> icklefish - Dont do it lol. I can now say it is not a good idea...
> 
> I just had a horrible feeling that this may not of worked :shrug: and it's down to that bloody test I bet.
> 
> I have a 3rd try on NHS, but don't know if I could do it again. It is such an emotional time. Can't plan this, can't plan that, all just in case :-( I think I may ask for more tests as to why it may not work should this fail for me a 2nd time.
> 
> Yesterday, I was convinced it had worked so I am hoping today is just a bad day :dohh:

Kristy, think positive :flower:, you won't need the third try, this one WILL work 

xxxx


----------



## icklefish

31andTrying said:


> My advice for the TWW will be in the form of what I wish I would have done and didn't. I was bored while on bed rest so I was online a lot. I looked up anything and everything ivf related out of boredom. I wish I would have read more books because it takes a lot for me to focus while reading so it would have forced me to think about something other than ivf. My plan for the evenings this week is to read.


Excellent idea, I will download a load of books to the kindle (non fertility related :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks for the kick up the butt girls. Should get me through another day at least haha.

I have acupuncture and a job interview tomorrow so bit of a busy day. So hopefully wont think about it again until Wednesday :wacko: Maybe :dohh:

Hope you all have a lovely evening. I am going for a cool bath and a chill xx


----------



## icklefish

Springy said:


> Kristy - step away from the HPT ... it is WAY to early for anything to show up yet. You must stay positive and believe that this worked - your embie picture is is gorgeous. Just believe in it and think only happy positive baby thoughts! :hugs:
> 
> ickle - welcome! Hopefully the Reiki helps! Any positive vibes sure can't hurt!!!

Thanks for the welcome springy! When you start down reg? I loved it, the buserelin really agreed with me, I felt great with it.

xxxx


----------



## icklefish

princess_1991 said:


> Icklefish I wouldnt worry about the 2ww dragging, I think it does for everyone, I was the type of person that said come otd I still wouldn't wanna test but by 3dp5dt I had become a poas addict :dohh:

WTG princess :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## babydrms

Hi Sarah - So first off, my clinic has everyone take it for three months, I however have a clotting disorder so I will it take it the rest of my life (I was actually reduced from 325mg to 81mg a day just for IVF then I go back up).
Secondly, I have told no one at work either, my advice would get FMLA paperwork from your HR person and have your doctor fill them out for intermittent leave. This is the only way to truley protect your job. 


Hoping- your numbrs sound great! Are you triggering tonight? I hear you about the bloated stomach!! As far as retrievel, my MD says to take the day of and day after off. :shrug:


Springy- I was thinking the same thing about the iPod, I am going to listen to some of my fav mellow music and also I am going to try and bring an eyepatch this time and make myself close my eyes and stop looking around.

BTW - Does everyone have electricity hooked up to their needles...it just seemed weird to add something so modern to such an ancient practice...:shrug:


icklefish - Welcome, good luck on your 2ww, I am not looking forward to it. 


Kristy - Ok so you poas, now just try to put that out of your head because it wa way to early. I understand I am impatient too, you just have to keep the faith, lol. BTW, your embie looked perfect, I'm sure it is starting to snuggle in now. Good luck with your job interview!



So I got scanned yesterday and my follies starting responding. Lead ones on the right are around 12 and 9 on the left, estrogen in the 500's. I am hoping the left side decides to catch up already. Adding the Ganirelix tonight. I switched somethings around and I just have to get through work these evening, and the during the day Wednesday and I am off for six days. I go back for two after that but hopefully then I can do a 5dt the next day and I will have officially missed no work. Oh, I had switched shifts with someone yesterday so I didn't even miss Sunday either. :happydance:

I am so glad I finally responded, but I have to admit my belly is getting more uncomfortable by the hour! Ha, not too much longer now.


----------



## icklefish

babydrms said:


> Hi Sarah - So first off, my clinic has everyone take it for three months, I however have a clotting disorder so I will it take it the rest of my life (I was actually reduced from 325mg to 81mg a day just for IVF then I go back up).
> Secondly, I have told no one at work either, my advice would get FMLA paperwork from your HR person and have your doctor fill them out for intermittent leave. This is the only way to truley protect your job.
> 
> 
> Hoping- your numbrs sound great! Are you triggering tonight? I hear you about the bloated stomach!! As far as retrievel, my MD says to take the day of and day after off. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Springy- I was thinking the same thing about the iPod, I am going to listen to some of my fav mellow music and also I am going to try and bring an eyepatch this time and make myself close my eyes and stop looking around.
> 
> BTW - Does everyone have electricity hooked up to their needles...it just seemed weird to add something so modern to such an ancient practice...:shrug:
> 
> 
> icklefish - Welcome, good luck on your 2ww, I am not looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> Kristy - Ok so you poas, now just try to put that out of your head because it wa way to early. I understand I am impatient too, you just have to keep the faith, lol. BTW, your embie looked perfect, I'm sure it is starting to snuggle in now. Good luck with your job interview!
> 
> 
> 
> So I got scanned yesterday and my follies starting responding. Lead ones on the right are around 12 and 9 on the left, estrogen in the 500's. I am hoping the left side decides to catch up already. Adding the Ganirelix tonight. I switched somethings around and I just have to get through work these evening, and the during the day Wednesday and I am off for six days. I go back for two after that but hopefully then I can do a 5dt the next day and I will have officially missed no work. Oh, I had switched shifts with someone yesterday so I didn't even miss Sunday either. :happydance:
> 
> I am so glad I finally responded, but I have to admit my belly is getting more uncomfortable by the hour! Ha, not too much longer now.

Thanks babydrms, I didn't respond for a whole 7 days when I started stimming, it was only on day 9 (after they increased my meds) that my follies decided to come out and play and showed on the scan.

xxxx


----------



## Hoping1986

Hi ladies! I went for third blood work and scan this am. RE says lining is nice and fluffy, numbers are 18's, 19's looking good. I was told to take repronex 300iu tonight, 300iu tomor am, trigger late night Tues at 1am.....and...ER is Thurs at 12:30pm....I am sooo excited yet nervous.


----------



## aem118

So I went in for blood work to check estrogen and progesterone. I am 6dp5dt and my levels are:progesterone 15 and estrogen 248.. What do you ladies think about these numbers?! I have no idea..


----------



## HuskyMomWI

aem118 said:


> So I went in for blood work to check estrogen and progesterone. I am 6dp5dt and my levels are:progesterone 15 and estrogen 248.. What do you ladies think about these numbers?! I have no idea..

I had testing done at 5 days post transfer and they weren't far off. Estrogen was 300 something and progesterone was 50 something. I also have no idea what that means. Dr said things were ok and to stick with the same dose of the progesterone shots and the estrogen pills so guessing it was ok.

Did your dr say to continue as you are? If so gotta trust them :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hoping1986 said:


> Hi ladies! I went for third blood work and scan this am. RE says lining is nice and fluffy, numbers are 18's, 19's looking good. I was told to take repronex 300iu tonight, 300iu tomor am, trigger late night Tues at 1am.....and...ER is Thurs at 12:30pm....I am sooo excited yet nervous.


Yeah for having ER scheduled!!! The retrieval itself really wasn't bad for me. The worst part was the IV. Once that was in it was smooth sailing. I felt no pain. Some cramping after but nothing tylenol couldn't take care of.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

babydrms said:


> Hi Sarah - So first off, my clinic has everyone take it for three months, I however have a clotting disorder so I will it take it the rest of my life (I was actually reduced from 325mg to 81mg a day just for IVF then I go back up).
> Secondly, I have told no one at work either, my advice would get FMLA paperwork from your HR person and have your doctor fill them out for intermittent leave. This is the only way to truley protect your job.
> 
> 
> Hoping- your numbrs sound great! Are you triggering tonight? I hear you about the bloated stomach!! As far as retrievel, my MD says to take the day of and day after off. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Springy- I was thinking the same thing about the iPod, I am going to listen to some of my fav mellow music and also I am going to try and bring an eyepatch this time and make myself close my eyes and stop looking around.
> 
> BTW - Does everyone have electricity hooked up to their needles...it just seemed weird to add something so modern to such an ancient practice...:shrug:
> 
> 
> icklefish - Welcome, good luck on your 2ww, I am not looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> Kristy - Ok so you poas, now just try to put that out of your head because it wa way to early. I understand I am impatient too, you just have to keep the faith, lol. BTW, your embie looked perfect, I'm sure it is starting to snuggle in now. Good luck with your job interview!
> 
> 
> 
> So I got scanned yesterday and my follies starting responding. Lead ones on the right are around 12 and 9 on the left, estrogen in the 500's. I am hoping the left side decides to catch up already. Adding the Ganirelix tonight. I switched somethings around and I just have to get through work these evening, and the during the day Wednesday and I am off for six days. I go back for two after that but hopefully then I can do a 5dt the next day and I will have officially missed no work. Oh, I had switched shifts with someone yesterday so I didn't even miss Sunday either. :happydance:
> 
> I am so glad I finally responded, but I have to admit my belly is getting more uncomfortable by the hour! Ha, not too much longer now.

Mine took a while to respond also. Hang in there. you will have an ER scheduled before you know it.


----------



## babydrms

Good luck with your retrieval Hoping!!


----------



## Arimas

aem118 said:


> So I went in for blood work to check estrogen and progesterone. I am 6dp5dt and my levels are:progesterone 15 and estrogen 248.. What do you ladies think about these numbers?! I have no idea..

I have no clue what the numbers mean just yet, but hope you get that :bfp: soon!!

I do not go for my blood test until Feb 7th :test: I still not have done one at home, do not want to see a negative :nope:

I might this weekend though :dust: 

Hope everyone is doing well with their injections, blood work, 2WW, and just trying to remain sane :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

:dust::dust:

Good luck with ER Hoping!!


----------



## babydrms

Soooo, my lead follies are around 15mm and growing (ovaries are measuring 5-6 cm each which explains why I am feeling so uncomfortable)...and my Estrogen in over 1200, so things ae moving right along. Holy cow does the Ganirelix leave a good welt!! Still having Gonal F 300 and Menopur 150. I decided to take tomorrow off of work and then I am off for seven days - which should get me through the retrieval and recovery. 

How is everyone else - anymore BFP's?


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls
I know I don't post much anymore but I do still stalk to see how your all getting on :hugs:
Babydrms good luck for egg collection!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

babydrms said:


> Soooo, my lead follies are around 15mm and growing (ovaries are measuring 5-6 cm each which explains why I am feeling so uncomfortable)...and my Estrogen in over 1200, so things ae moving right along. Holy cow does the Ganirelix leave a good welt!! Still having Gonal F 300 and Menopur 150. I decided to take tomorrow off of work and then I am off for seven days - which should get me through the retrieval and recovery.
> 
> How is everyone else - anymore BFP's?

Getting close..... :happydance:


----------



## Hoping1986

Whooohooo babydrms! almost time....I hear you on the welts, the other night I couldnt even sleep on my stomach. and the fact that I look four months pregnant right now < no bueno

princes_1991 how are you feeling? Are you on progesterone suppositories?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Wanted to let you know I'm in hospital for OHSS but hanging in there

Easier to bear now though since I got a positive beta of 99.6 at 13dpo :bfp: Repeat beta tomorrow.

:dust: all around ladies


----------



## icklefish

Mrs. Bear said:


> Wanted to let you know I'm in hospital for OHSS but hanging in there
> 
> Easier to bear now though since I got a positive beta of 99.6 at 13dpo :bfp: Repeat beta tomorrow.
> 
> :dust: all around ladies

Excellent news on your :bfp: hope you make a speedy recovery from your OHSS

xxxx


----------



## KristyHart

Congrats on your BFP hun Xxxxx Sorry to hear your in hospital. Hope you feel better soon.

I feel like its all over. My boobs have stopped hurting so bad and the cramping is going away. I feel a dull pressure like a period on the way. I am feeling so down today. Yesterday I had a rwally horrible stressful and tearful day too.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## aem118

Mrs bear!! I am sooooo happy for you!!!!!! That is such great news !! I know that will make this hospital stay ALOT easier!!! 
Kristy I feel u! I feel like I will start any day now! Sniffle!'


----------



## princess_1991

Hoping yep I'm on the progesterone pessaries :thumbup:

Kristy don't worry hun, my cramps died down to and it worried me, it's not over till af arrives :hugs:

Mrs bear, I've already posted in your journal but :yipee: congrats again Hun, 

Anyone seen schoolteacher hanging around? Haven't heard from her in a while :shrug:

hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## KristyHart

Princess - Thank you. I hope my news follows yours. How are you feeling?

St usually is around. She is also in our other thread herts & essex short protocol but hasn't posted today.

xx


----------



## princess_1991

I'm ok, excited about ringing the clinic tomorrow :happydance:

I just hadn't seen her post in a while and was wondering how she was getting on :thumbup:


----------



## KristyHart

I bet you are  Let us all know when they do :hugs:

She is due to start stimms tomorrow from what I can see.

Xx


----------



## vesper21

wow, so much has happened! Good luck to you all on 2ww and those still stimming.

Congrats Mrs Bear, hope you feel better soon. :happydance:

OTD was yesterday, but I was testing from Saturday when I got my first BFP. Tested everyday, sometimes twice a day, till yesterday when I got the phone call after b/w. Happy, but very cautiously happy... with everything we've been through we're not taking anything for granted and will take each day at a time...


----------



## princess_1991

:yipee: vesper! Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

vesper21 said:


> wow, so much has happened! Good luck to you all on 2ww and those still stimming.
> 
> Congrats Mrs Bear, hope you feel better soon. :happydance:
> 
> OTD was yesterday, but I was testing from Saturday when I got my first BFP. Tested everyday, sometimes twice a day, till yesterday when I got the phone call after b/w. Happy, but very cautiously happy... with everything we've been through we're not taking anything for granted and will take each day at a time...

Congrats congrats congrats!!!! So far we are 100% success on the thread!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am disappointed in myself that I tested early. I tested yesterday with a cheap test and a frer today. I have no will power. Today is 7dp5dt of hatching blasts.

I have faint lines on both. (photos in journal) I can't believe it. Beta isn't until Saturday morning so hopefully this is the real deal.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hoping1986

This thread is buzzing with bfp's, here's to hoping it spreads to ALL of us! Congrats ladies and yes Vesper21 you are so right: one day at a time.

I triggered with Ovidrel last night @1am...I feel nothing, I dont know why but I was expecting to feel side effects or something. 

Quick question. So your due date is determined by the day of ER right?


----------



## babydrms

KristyHart said:


> Congrats on your BFP hun Xxxxx Sorry to hear your in hospital. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I feel like its all over. My boobs have stopped hurting so bad and the cramping is going away. I feel a dull pressure like a period on the way. I am feeling so down today. Yesterday I had a rwally horrible stressful and tearful day too.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


Kristy, don't give up hope! Remember, it only takes one :hugs:




Mrs. Bear said:


> Wanted to let you know I'm in hospital for OHSS but hanging in there
> 
> Easier to bear now though since I got a positive beta of 99.6 at 13dpo :bfp: Repeat beta tomorrow.
> 
> :dust: all around ladies


I also posted in your journal - but I am so excited for you!




aem118 said:


> Mrs bear!! I am sooooo happy for you!!!!!! That is such great news !! I know that will make this hospital stay ALOT easier!!!
> Kristy I feel u! I feel like I will start any day now! Sniffle!'

Don't loose hope!! 




vesper21 said:


> wow, so much has happened! Good luck to you all on 2ww and those still stimming.
> 
> Congrats Mrs Bear, hope you feel better soon. :happydance:
> 
> OTD was yesterday, but I was testing from Saturday when I got my first BFP. Tested everyday, sometimes twice a day, till yesterday when I got the phone call after b/w. Happy, but very cautiously happy... with everything we've been through we're not taking anything for granted and will take each day at a time...


Vesper, conragulations on your bfp. I completely understand why you would be cautious. Do you think they will put a cerclage in? Our patients with history of IC also either use progesterone suppositories or weekly injections of P-17 - throughout the whole pregnancy. Keeping you in my thoughts!!




31andTrying said:


> I am disappointed in myself that I tested early. I tested yesterday with a cheap test and a frer today. I have no will power. Today is 7dp5dt of hatching blasts.
> 
> I have faint lines on both. (photos in journal) I can't believe it. Beta isn't until Saturday morning so hopefully this is the real deal.:happydance::happydance:


Wow, so exciting 31, don't feel bad about testing...I was thinking about testing everyday following trigger - to watch for when it returns to normal then I can tell if a bfp is real. Psychotic right?


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> Whooohooo babydrms! almost time....I hear you on the welts, the other night I couldnt even sleep on my stomach. and the fact that I look four months pregnant right now < no bueno
> 
> princes_1991 how are you feeling? Are you on progesterone suppositories?


I could barely lay down on my tummy at acupuncture because of the bloating - totally look 4-5 months preggo! Thankfully the welts usually go away before bedtime, and otherwise I have only a scant amount of bruising - but I still feel like I am running out of room to inject. Hopefully, not too much longer!! 

DH is excited, however, I think he is secretly disappointed because I think we are going to miss our Superbowl party this weekend :shrug: what can ya do, lol.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hoping1986 said:


> This thread is buzzing with bfp's, here's to hoping it spreads to ALL of us! Congrats ladies and yes Vesper21 you are so right: one day at a time.
> 
> I triggered with Ovidrel last night @1am...I feel nothing, I dont know why but I was expecting to feel side effects or something.
> 
> Quick question. So your due date is determined by the day of ER right?

Due date is determined by your retrieval date. If u google ivf due date calculator there is a site for a clinic in California that can help calculate it. 

I felt nothing after the trigger shot. I had some cramping an hour or so before the retrieval but that was it. Enjoy no-shot day!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Babydrms - when is your next scan? My bloating was very bad around days 6-9 of stims. Started to get better after that. Hang in there.


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> This thread is buzzing with bfp's, here's to hoping it spreads to ALL of us! Congrats ladies and yes Vesper21 you are so right: one day at a time.
> 
> I triggered with Ovidrel last night @1am...I feel nothing, I dont know why but I was expecting to feel side effects or something.
> 
> Quick question. So your due date is determined by the day of ER right?

This would be your date of conception...so subtract a week and then go back three months from that day...and you would be due approximately 10/26...yayee for Halloween babies!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

KristyHart said:


> Congrats on your BFP hun Xxxxx Sorry to hear your in hospital. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I feel like its all over. My boobs have stopped hurting so bad and the cramping is going away. I feel a dull pressure like a period on the way. I am feeling so down today. Yesterday I had a rwally horrible stressful and tearful day too.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xx

Hang in there. My boobs were very very sore from the trigger. That completely stopped two days ago. My cramps are lighter today also. Hang in there. This is going to be your month.


----------



## babydrms

31andTrying said:


> Babydrms - when is your next scan? My bloating was very bad around days 6-9 of stims. Started to get better after that. Hang in there.

My next scan is tomorrow. I can barely even eat or drink right now, just feel so FULL! I thought I gained a lot of weight but it is actually only a pound or so :shrug:. I am day 11 right now. I hope it doesn't get any worse - so uncomfortable!


----------



## vesper21

babydrms said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your BFP hun Xxxxx Sorry to hear your in hospital. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I feel like its all over. My boobs have stopped hurting so bad and the cramping is going away. I feel a dull pressure like a period on the way. I am feeling so down today. Yesterday I had a rwally horrible stressful and tearful day too.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xx
> 
> 
> Kristy, don't give up hope! Remember, it only takes one :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to let you know I'm in hospital for OHSS but hanging in there
> 
> Easier to bear now though since I got a positive beta of 99.6 at 13dpo :bfp: Repeat beta tomorrow.
> 
> :dust: all around ladiesClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I also posted in your journal - but I am so excited for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aem118 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs bear!! I am sooooo happy for you!!!!!! That is such great news !! I know that will make this hospital stay ALOT easier!!!
> Kristy I feel u! I feel like I will start any day now! Sniffle!'Click to expand...
> 
> Don't loose hope!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vesper21 said:
> 
> 
> wow, so much has happened! Good luck to you all on 2ww and those still stimming.
> 
> Congrats Mrs Bear, hope you feel better soon. :happydance:
> 
> OTD was yesterday, but I was testing from Saturday when I got my first BFP. Tested everyday, sometimes twice a day, till yesterday when I got the phone call after b/w. Happy, but very cautiously happy... with everything we've been through we're not taking anything for granted and will take each day at a time...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vesper, conragulations on your bfp. I completely understand why you would be cautious. Do you think they will put a cerclage in? Our patients with history of IC also either use progesterone suppositories or weekly injections of P-17 - throughout the whole pregnancy. Keeping you in my thoughts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> I am disappointed in myself that I tested early. I tested yesterday with a cheap test and a frer today. I have no will power. Today is 7dp5dt of hatching blasts.
> 
> I have faint lines on both. (photos in journal) I can't believe it. Beta isn't until Saturday morning so hopefully this is the real deal.:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, so exciting 31, don't feel bad about testing...I was thinking about testing everyday following trigger - to watch for when it returns to normal then I can tell if a bfp is real. Psychotic right?Click to expand...

Babydrms - I had a transabdominal cerclage put in last year, after the loss. Usually they don't do this unless you've had more than 2 second trimester losses, but I wasn't going to wait that to happen; one loss enough for me...


----------



## KristyHart

vesper21 said:


> wow, so much has happened! Good luck to you all on 2ww and those still stimming.
> 
> Congrats Mrs Bear, hope you feel better soon. :happydance:
> 
> OTD was yesterday, but I was testing from Saturday when I got my first BFP. Tested everyday, sometimes twice a day, till yesterday when I got the phone call after b/w. Happy, but very cautiously happy... with everything we've been through we're not taking anything for granted and will take each day at a time...

:happydance::happydance:Woohoo, this is such a happy and positive thread. I love it. Congratulation xx



31andTrying said:


> I am disappointed in myself that I tested early. I tested yesterday with a cheap test and a frer today. I have no will power. Today is 7dp5dt of hatching blasts.
> 
> I have faint lines on both. (photos in journal) I can't believe it. Beta isn't until Saturday morning so hopefully this is the real deal.:happydance::happydance:

Ha and you told me to step away from the tests :haha: But I have to say you are alot further on than I was :blush: I am so pleased for you. Congratulations xx



Hoping1986 said:


> This thread is buzzing with bfp's, here's to hoping it spreads to ALL of us! Congrats ladies and yes Vesper21 you are so right: one day at a time.
> 
> I triggered with Ovidrel last night @1am...I feel nothing, I dont know why but I was expecting to feel side effects or something.
> 
> Quick question. So your due date is determined by the day of ER right?

I am told that I still get my due date 40 weeks on from the 1st day of last period :shrug: If I get my BFP of course



31andTrying said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your BFP hun Xxxxx Sorry to hear your in hospital. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I feel like its all over. My boobs have stopped hurting so bad and the cramping is going away. I feel a dull pressure like a period on the way. I am feeling so down today. Yesterday I had a rwally horrible stressful and tearful day too.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xx
> 
> Hang in there. My boobs were very very sore from the trigger. That completely stopped two days ago. My cramps are lighter today also. Hang in there. This is going to be your month.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. My mum commented on how much I am peeing at the moment. I just had the most overwhelming feeling that I was going to be sick. Except I went to the loo TMI alert and had an upset tum :shrug:

Please let this be my time along with all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## babydrms

vesper21 said:


> Babydrms - I had a transabdominal cerclage put in last year, after the loss. Usually they don't do this unless you've had more than 2 second trimester losses, but I wasn't going to wait that to happen; one loss enough for me...

I don't blame you at all, having experienced this with more families than I would like to think about - I would probably do the same thing. They might also add medications to keep your uterus super quiet.


----------



## princess_1991

31 - :yipee: congrats Hun!

Lots of bfps going on in this thread, keep it up girls ;)


----------



## sarah10380

31 and vesper congrats!

Postivie thoughts going your way KristyHart.

I'm just on my 4th day of stims...i feel so far behind. I have my first scan tomorrow. When did you girls start feeling bloated? I don't feel anything yet, but i guess it's too early.


----------



## babydrms

sarah10380 said:


> 31 and vesper congrats!
> 
> Postivie thoughts going your way KristyHart.
> 
> I'm just on my 4th day of stims...i feel so far behind. I have my first scan tomorrow. When did you girls start feeling bloated? I don't feel anything yet, but i guess it's too early.

I was aware of my ovaries on day four, which was strange but I didn't start to feel super bloated until Day 8 and 9. I also think it depends on how many follies you have and how big they are. My right side is much "fuller" than my left and it has a lot more follies.


----------



## sarah10380

babydrms said:


> sarah10380 said:
> 
> 
> 31 and vesper congrats!
> 
> Postivie thoughts going your way KristyHart.
> 
> I'm just on my 4th day of stims...i feel so far behind. I have my first scan tomorrow. When did you girls start feeling bloated? I don't feel anything yet, but i guess it's too early.
> 
> I was aware of my ovaries on day four, which was strange but I didn't start to feel super bloated until Day 8 and 9. I also think it depends on how many follies you have and how big they are. My right side is much "fuller" than my left and it has a lot more follies.Click to expand...

so do you think they will be able to determine when your ER will be after your scan tomorrow? how exciting!


----------



## babydrms

sarah10380 said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah10380 said:
> 
> 
> 31 and vesper congrats!
> 
> Postivie thoughts going your way KristyHart.
> 
> I'm just on my 4th day of stims...i feel so far behind. I have my first scan tomorrow. When did you girls start feeling bloated? I don't feel anything yet, but i guess it's too early.
> 
> I was aware of my ovaries on day four, which was strange but I didn't start to feel super bloated until Day 8 and 9. I also think it depends on how many follies you have and how big they are. My right side is much "fuller" than my left and it has a lot more follies.Click to expand...
> 
> so do you think they will be able to determine when your ER will be after your scan tomorrow? how exciting!Click to expand...

I really hope so - I am running out of room on my tummy to inject and the bloating is out of control!


----------



## berki

I am so far behind all of you as well! But congrats 31 and Vesper :)


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> I am so far behind all of you as well! But congrats 31 and Vesper :)

Well I'm even further behind ..... we'll have to find a thread for Feb / March or for me March / April! Was telling 31 yesterday I am feeling really "alone" again since all of you ladies are already going through it now and I am behind. We'll get through this Mel, we will :hugs:


----------



## berki

Carolyn, maybe we will start a Feb/March/April thread ... we will def get through this but this support system will be moved on !! I am sure there will be ppl cycling closer to us!! This thread is HOT HOT HOT!!! haha!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy said:


> berki said:
> 
> 
> I am so far behind all of you as well! But congrats 31 and Vesper :)
> 
> Well I'm even further behind ..... we'll have to find a thread for Feb / March or for me March / April! Was telling 31 yesterday I am feeling really "alone" again since all of you ladies are already going through it now and I am behind. We'll get through this Mel, we will :hugs:Click to expand...

Ha! Not so far behind now missy! :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

berki said:


> I am so far behind all of you as well! But congrats 31 and Vesper :)

Hang in there. I know the waiting is not fun. You are almost there though.:hugs:


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies,

I did a hpt and got a :bfn:

My DH wanted me to test ever since ET :haha: I told him its too soon, so this had to be done so that he could come down to reality. 

I go for my beta on Tuesday so just 4 more days! :happydance:

Good luck to everyone and congratz to those who are preggo! :dust:


----------



## babydrms

Arimas - It is still really early.

Berki and Springy - don't worry we will still be around. 

Today is just a BLAH day. Nothing is going right. I got to my doctors appointment and they were like - "we've been trying to call you, our ultrasound machine is broken and we are going to have you go to our other office (an hour away) for your scan" WTF? Thankfully, a moment later my doctor walks up and she was having to take another patient to another doctors office in the building for a saline sono and she tells them she will take me up there too. So I get my labs drawn for the ninth time in less than two weeks in my same sore vein - :growlmad:...Then, when I saw the MD upstairs - she tells me she thinks I won't be triggering until Sat or Sun which will royally F%$# my work schedule and also means I will have been stimming for two weeks and I am just done. My belly is feeling like it will explode soon, I can barely touch my boobs and everywhere I try to inject now it just hurts. 

So then I leave and call my husband and he tells me, our flex spending declined 2/3's of our claim for all the medicine we paid for. Turns out even though I paid for it on 1/9, the papers all read 12/30 when they started filling the order in anticipation of me paying for it. So it looks like it would be for the 2011 flex account - not 2012. So I call pharmacy, work with someone for ten minutes on the issue and she hangs up on me. Finally I got someone to figure it out, but I know this is going to be an issue still - And it is not a small amount of money!!

Also, at acupuncture today - every needle just hurt and I started looking around and I have tons of little bruises everywhere that he has been puting needles - No wonder it hurts!! 

I just want to be done. I AM SO DONE WITH NEEDLES!! :growlmad:

I'm going to take a nap and try and wake up on the right side of the bed because I feel like my BP must be through the roof right now.


----------



## berki

Babydrms- Hang in there you are getting so close!!! It will all be over soon... hugs


----------



## Springy

Babydr - HUGS HUGS HUGS to you!!! Hang in there the BFP will ALL be worth it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hoping1986

Went for ER today at 12pm. Everyone was very nice to my husband and I. They had me doped up on a great cocktail, lol. I didn't call or see my dr to ask how many eggs, I will call tomor and I guess then they'll tell me when for the ET . Going with hubby to get food now as I am starving. Only had a can of soup last night at 8pm.


----------



## Arimas

Hoping1986 said:


> Went for ER today at 12pm. Everyone was very nice to my husband and I. They had me doped up on a great cocktail, lol. I didn't call or see my dr to ask how many eggs, I will call tomor and I guess then they'll tell me when for the ET . Going with hubby to get food now as I am starving. Only had a can of soup last night at 8pm.

Glad everything went well on your ER :hugs: Get lots of rest and hope you get great news of your egg quantity/quality. 

Take care :flower:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Arimas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I did a hpt and got a :bfn:
> 
> My DH wanted me to test ever since ET :haha: I told him its too soon, so this had to be done so that he could come down to reality.
> 
> I go for my beta on Tuesday so just 4 more days! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to everyone and congratz to those who are preggo! :dust:

You have time yet for a bfp for sure! It is funny that he is the one wanting to test. 



babydrms said:


> Arimas - It is still really early.
> 
> Berki and Springy - don't worry we will still be around.
> 
> Today is just a BLAH day. Nothing is going right. I got to my doctors appointment and they were like - "we've been trying to call you, our ultrasound machine is broken and we are going to have you go to our other office (an hour away) for your scan" WTF? Thankfully, a moment later my doctor walks up and she was having to take another patient to another doctors office in the building for a saline sono and she tells them she will take me up there too. So I get my labs drawn for the ninth time in less than two weeks in my same sore vein - :growlmad:...Then, when I saw the MD upstairs - she tells me she thinks I won't be triggering until Sat or Sun which will royally F%$# my work schedule and also means I will have been stimming for two weeks and I am just done. My belly is feeling like it will explode soon, I can barely touch my boobs and everywhere I try to inject now it just hurts.
> 
> So then I leave and call my husband and he tells me, our flex spending declined 2/3's of our claim for all the medicine we paid for. Turns out even though I paid for it on 1/9, the papers all read 12/30 when they started filling the order in anticipation of me paying for it. So it looks like it would be for the 2011 flex account - not 2012. So I call pharmacy, work with someone for ten minutes on the issue and she hangs up on me. Finally I got someone to figure it out, but I know this is going to be an issue still - And it is not a small amount of money!!
> 
> Also, at acupuncture today - every needle just hurt and I started looking around and I have tons of little bruises everywhere that he has been puting needles - No wonder it hurts!!
> 
> I just want to be done. I AM SO DONE WITH NEEDLES!! :growlmad:
> 
> I'm going to take a nap and try and wake up on the right side of the bed because I feel like my BP must be through the roof right now.

Hang in there. This process sucks but it will be worth it. You are so close.



Hoping1986 said:


> Went for ER today at 12pm. Everyone was very nice to my husband and I. They had me doped up on a great cocktail, lol. I didn't call or see my dr to ask how many eggs, I will call tomor and I guess then they'll tell me when for the ET . Going with hubby to get food now as I am starving. Only had a can of soup last night at 8pm.

congrats on the ER! I am excited to hear the report tomorrow.


----------



## sarah10380

Sorry you had such bad day babydrms :hugs:


AFM i went for my first scan today, i had 9 follies at 8-9mm and several more less than 7mm. i'm not really sure whats normal, but my nurse said I was right on track. I have to go back on Saturday for my next scan...i guess i'm going to be going every other day until ER. My veins are going to hate me.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

sarah10380 said:


> Sorry you had such bad day babydrms :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM i went for my first scan today, i had 9 follies at 8-9mm and several more less than 7mm. i'm not really sure whats normal, but my nurse said I was right on track. I have to go back on Saturday for my next scan...i guess i'm going to be going every other day until ER. My veins are going to hate me.

That sounds like a great report! 9 is the perfect number and you may even have more pop up between now and retrieval day. :happydance:
Be sure to speak up if your arm gets sore. They can always use a separate vein for you.


----------



## sarah10380

i never really thought of this before and my doctor never said anything to me about it either, but what are the rules about drinking alcohol during ivf....i haven't been drinking of course, but what about my DH...can he drink? He just got home from work and opened a beer, he will probably only have 1 or 2, is that ok?


----------



## princess_1991

Sarah I didn't drink at all one I started dr (well I had one cocktail NYE) and DH didn't drink at all until after egg collection once he had done his bit because I wanted his sperm to be tip top :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

sarah10380 said:


> i never really thought of this before and my doctor never said anything to me about it either, but what are the rules about drinking alcohol during ivf....i haven't been drinking of course, but what about my DH...can he drink? He just got home from work and opened a beer, he will probably only have 1 or 2, is that ok?

Sarah sperm are made 60 to 90 days in advance so 1 drink isn't going to matter of he needs to do his business next week.


----------



## aem118

Arimas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I did a hpt and got a :bfn:
> 
> My DH wanted me to test ever since ET :haha: I told him its too soon, so this had to be done so that he could come down to reality.
> 
> I go for my beta on Tuesday so just 4 more days! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to everyone and congratz to those who are preggo! :dust:

We had our transfer the same day and I also tested today and got bfn!! My beta is tomorrow tho.. Not looking good.. Blah!!


----------



## Springy

aem118 said:


> Arimas said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I did a hpt and got a :bfn:
> 
> My DH wanted me to test ever since ET :haha: I told him its too soon, so this had to be done so that he could come down to reality.
> 
> I go for my beta on Tuesday so just 4 more days! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to everyone and congratz to those who are preggo! :dust:
> 
> We had our transfer the same day and I also tested today and got bfn!! My beta is tomorrow tho.. Not looking good.. Blah!!Click to expand...

Hang in there ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Yep hang in there girls, there's been quite a few women I've seen on here that have got a negative hpt the day before beta then had a positive beta, don't loose hope :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

sarah10380 said:


> Sorry you had such bad day babydrms :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM i went for my first scan today, i had 9 follies at 8-9mm and several more less than 7mm. i'm not really sure whats normal, but my nurse said I was right on track. I have to go back on Saturday for my next scan...i guess i'm going to be going every other day until ER. My veins are going to hate me.


Thanks for the hugs - Your follies sound great! My veins do hurt, every time they try to go somewhere else they are unable to get any blood...Never thought I was a hard stick but seriously doubting the capabilities of the phlebotomist. 




Hoping1986 said:


> Went for ER today at 12pm. Everyone was very nice to my husband and I. They had me doped up on a great cocktail, lol. I didn't call or see my dr to ask how many eggs, I will call tomor and I guess then they'll tell me when for the ET . Going with hubby to get food now as I am starving. Only had a can of soup last night at 8pm.


:happydance: Yayee for retrieval, glad you had a great cocktail!!




berki said:


> Babydrms- Hang in there you are getting so close!!! It will all be over soon... hugs




Springy said:


> Babydr - HUGS HUGS HUGS to you!!! Hang in there the BFP will ALL be worth it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks for the support Berki and Springy, I seriously don't know what I'd do without these boards...I think DH is scared my head is going to start spinning!! I just can't stop myself from being cranky :growlmad:, nap didn't help :nope:. Just woke up with more energy to be angry about things - and I am NOT a crabby/angry kind of girl. I thought I was just going to skate by with no emotional symptoms but today was seriously rough!!


----------



## vesper21

BabyDrms - It sounds like the meds are working ;)


----------



## babydrms

vesper21 said:


> BabyDrms - It sounds like the meds are working ;)

lol, so true!!
:wacko:


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Thanks for the support Berki and Springy, I seriously don't know what I'd do without these boards...I think DH is scared my head is going to start spinning!! I just can't stop myself from being cranky :growlmad:, nap didn't help :nope:. Just woke up with more energy to be angry about things - and I am NOT a crabby/angry kind of girl. I thought I was just going to skate by with no emotional symptoms but today was seriously rough!!

Its the drugs sweetie! The BFP will be worth it....hard to envision that now but it will be. Hopefully only a few more days.

Do you know what you're going to do during your TWW to stay distracted?


----------



## aem118

Did bw this morning! Will know results by lunch!! Cross your fingers and send up some prayers for me please ladies!!!


----------



## Springy

aem118 said:


> Did bw this morning! Will know results by lunch!! Cross your fingers and send up some prayers for me please ladies!!!

Good luck! Can't wait to hear the results!!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

aem118 said:


> Did bw this morning! Will know results by lunch!! Cross your fingers and send up some prayers for me please ladies!!!

I have everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Hoping1986

Good morning ladies. Well I just called the dr office for an update on how many eggs were retreived...she said &#8221;you know we didnt get too many right, we only got one&#8221; then she says wait a minute there are three..she then said you know what give me a little time go over everything and I will call you back. But the transfer will be on Sat or Sun. Ladies I am on edge right now, so many what if's going thru my mind...ugh. my own body has disappointed me. 12 days of stims and such a small collection number and what if they dont progress? sooo worried


----------



## KristyHart

Stay positive hun

I only had 2 collected after 14 days of stims. Only one injected and it did fertilise into a perfect embie. My OTD is Monday.

Its hard but be positive. Can't believe she didn't have all your info ready for you though. Give her a nudge xxx


----------



## desperate4567

Had my ER yesterday. Just got a phone call saying collected 20 but only 9 were mature and fertilized, but not sure if they will continue to grow.... fingers crossed for tommorrow AM... Good luck to everyone.


----------



## desperate4567

It only takes one.... Good luck and keep us posted.




KristyHart said:


> Stay positive hun
> 
> I only had 2 collected after 14 days of stims. Only one injected and it did fertilise into a perfect embie. My OTD is Monday.
> 
> Its hard but be positive. Can't believe she didn't have all your info ready for you though. Give her a nudge xxx


----------



## aem118

Game over! BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!


----------



## Hoping1986

Well I just got the callback. Three eggs retrieved. Two fertilized, so transfering two embryos on Sunday at 9:45am 

aem118 sorry to hear this news. This ordeal is just 50/50 and we put soo much time, pain and effort with no guarantees...just hope


----------



## princess_1991

Aem I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> Good morning ladies. Well I just called the dr office for an update on how many eggs were retreived...she said you know we didnt get too many right, we only got one then she says wait a minute there are three..she then said you know what give me a little time go over everything and I will call you back. But the transfer will be on Sat or Sun. Ladies I am on edge right now, so many what if's going thru my mind...ugh. my own body has disappointed me. 12 days of stims and such a small collection number and what if they dont progress? sooo worried

Weird response...Fx'd for your transfer.



desperate4567 said:


> Had my ER yesterday. Just got a phone call saying collected 20 but only 9 were mature and fertilized, but not sure if they will continue to grow.... fingers crossed for tommorrow AM... Good luck to everyone.


Wow, 20 is a lot - do you have PCOS? Are u super sore? 




aem118 said:


> Game over! BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!

:hugs: Keep ur head up, remember there is a lot to learn from failed cycles. It will make next time better.


----------



## Springy

aem118 said:


> Game over! BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!

AEM I am SO sorry to hear the news. Sending you a HUGE HUGE HUGE :hugs:

I know that there is nothing that any of us can say to take away the pain and anguish you must be feeling right now. Just know that your feelings are TOTALLY normal and time will help heal the hurt. 

Did they schedule a follow up to discuss the cycle with you?


----------



## KristyHart

aem118 said:


> Game over! BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!

Im sorry hun. Keep your chin up. Xxx



Hoping1986 said:


> Well I just got the callback. Three eggs retrieved. Two fertilized, so transfering two embryos on Sunday at 9:45am
> 
> aem118 sorry to hear this news. This ordeal is just 50/50 and we put soo much time, pain and effort with no guarantees...just hope


Woohooo thats great. Only takes 1 :happydance: Xxx Will be thinking of you Sunday. Legs up in the stirrups haha xx


----------



## KristyHart

Ladies I have a real draging down kind of burnin sensation :cry: Is this likely to be bad news for me when I test on Sunday?

I am so excited but so dreading it. After having one IVF round resulting in a BFN, I am scared I will get another :dohh:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

aem118 said:


> Game over! BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!

I am so sorry. I'm not sure what else to say. It isn't the least bit fair. Sending you hugs.:hugs:



Hoping1986 said:


> Well I just got the callback. Three eggs retrieved. Two fertilized, so transfering two embryos on Sunday at 9:45am

One is all you need so you have a bonus!



Hoping1986 said:


> Good morning ladies. Well I just called the dr office for an update on how many eggs were retreived...she said you know we didnt get too many right, we only got one then she says wait a minute there are three..she then said you know what give me a little time go over everything and I will call you back. But the transfer will be on Sat or Sun. Ladies I am on edge right now, so many what if's going thru my mind...ugh. my own body has disappointed me. 12 days of stims and such a small collection number and what if they dont progress? sooo worried

I also did 12 days of stims and only had a handful of eggs but have a bfp on a digital. I know it is so hard not to worry but try to remain hopeful. I honestly thought we had zero chance of even getting to a transfer. Hang in there. 



desperate4567 said:


> Had my ER yesterday. Just got a phone call saying collected 20 but only 9 were mature and fertilized, but not sure if they will continue to grow.... fingers crossed for tommorrow AM... Good luck to everyone.

will they call you with an update tomorrow?



KristyHart said:


> Ladies I have a real draging down kind of burnin sensation :cry: Is this likely to be bad news for me when I test on Sunday?
> 
> I am so excited but so dreading it. After having one IVF round resulting in a BFN, I am scared I will get another :dohh:

Have you been behaving and not testing? :) it isn't over till the fat lady sings.


----------



## Arimas

Hoping1986- Like the other ladies have said, you just need one and I hope you get that :hugs:

Desperate4567-Good luck and hope those embies grow!! :dust::dust:

Aem18- So sorry :hugs: Its such a disappointment when you get that kind of news, i hope that your next round goes better :hugs:

KristyHart- Ask your doctor about the burning? Maybe you are having a side effect from a medication. Do you have to do vaginal suppositories? 

ASF- Just waiting for my blood test on Tuesday-hope this weekend goes by quick :coffee:


----------



## aem118

Hey girls., been at work all day which helped me get my mind off of it.. Then had a good melt down on the way home from work.. So exhausted.. 2.5 years of ttc.. 6 miscarriages.. They thought they had it all figured out.. And then THIS.. Y'all have been so amazing through this journey and I will keep u updated on my journey and can't wait to follo y'all through yalls journey!! Congrats to all the BFPs and I will pray for all of u waiting to find out results!
Here's to the next chapter..


----------



## KristyHart

Yes I have stayed away from the tests. This evening about 8pm, I wiped after a wee and had a small bit of light pink blood. I wiped again and nothing, then a again and had the same again :shrug: Now nothing since?

When I get my period, its is darker and it comes straight away, I never spot? I am 9dp2dt could this be implantation? I have had a few sharp stabby pains which I don't get with a period. Also started getting sharp stabbing pains in my boobs and I have a real achey right side around the overy?

Please help me, I am going insane :dohh::dohh:


----------



## babydrms

Triggering tonight - ER on Sunday. THings have been so crazy. Follies were like 16-17 yesterday and 18-19.5 today. Estrogen was over 2800 - so let's get this show on the road. 

Weirdest thing, they had me take some Menopur this afternoon. Then Ganirelix at 8 pm and two Ovidrels at 0840. Start my Z-pak tomorrow.


----------



## Hoping1986

Babydrms while ur taking your eggies out on Sun, I will be putting mines back in! Good Luck and I hope your anesthesiologist gives you the best painfree goods, lol.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

KristyHart said:


> Yes I have stayed away from the tests. This evening about 8pm, I wiped after a wee and had a small bit of light pink blood. I wiped again and nothing, then a again and had the same again :shrug: Now nothing since?
> 
> When I get my period, its is darker and it comes straight away, I never spot? I am 9dp2dt could this be implantation? I have had a few sharp stabby pains which I don't get with a period. Also started getting sharp stabbing pains in my boobs and I have a real achey right side around the overy?
> 
> Please help me, I am going insane :dohh::dohh:

I haven't had my beta yet but the digital is positive. On day 4 after my 5 day transfer I had sharp, shooting pains in my abdomen. I don't know if it was implantation but it was unlike anything I have felt before. I also had cramps on and off throughout the day and a few days after that. I usually get pretty bad cramps but it was different. They would only last for about 5-10 min and were pretty intense at times. Could be implantation my dear!:thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

babydrms said:


> Triggering tonight - ER on Sunday. THings have been so crazy. Follies were like 16-17 yesterday and 18-19.5 today. Estrogen was over 2800 - so let's get this show on the road.
> 
> Weirdest thing, they had me take some Menopur this afternoon. Then Ganirelix at 8 pm and two Ovidrels at 0840. Start my Z-pak tomorrow.




Hoping1986 said:


> Babydrms while ur taking your eggies out on Sun, I will be putting mines back in! Good Luck and I hope your anesthesiologist gives you the best painfree goods, lol.


Good luck ladies! Will be an exciting day :thumbup:


----------



## KittyCat82

I'm currently down regging for cycle 2 and stalking-good luck ladies x


----------



## icklefish

KristyHart said:


> Yes I have stayed away from the tests. This evening about 8pm, I wiped after a wee and had a small bit of light pink blood. I wiped again and nothing, then a again and had the same again :shrug: Now nothing since?
> 
> When I get my period, its is darker and it comes straight away, I never spot? I am 9dp2dt could this be implantation? I have had a few sharp stabby pains which I don't get with a period. Also started getting sharp stabbing pains in my boobs and I have a real achey right side around the overy?
> 
> Please help me, I am going insane :dohh::dohh:

Sounds like implantation bleeding, keeping everything crossed for you and that you get your bfp very soon.

xxxxx


----------



## sarah10380

babydrms said:


> Triggering tonight - ER on Sunday. THings have been so crazy. Follies were like 16-17 yesterday and 18-19.5 today. Estrogen was over 2800 - so let's get this show on the road.
> 
> Weirdest thing, they had me take some Menopur this afternoon. Then Ganirelix at 8 pm and two Ovidrels at 0840. Start my Z-pak tomorrow.

good luck! 2 ovidrels? wow
how many follies did you have? i might be close behind you. My biggest follies this morning were 16, we will see where they are tomorrow. I started the Ganirelix this morning...ouch!


----------



## sarah10380

Kristy -sounds like implantation bleeding to me...fx'd!

Hoping - good luck! how many are you transferring?


----------



## Hoping1986

Sarah10380 Im transferring 2 embies!!

Kristyhart yes that does sound like implantation.


----------



## Traskey

Wow, I just did a massive catch up. Well done to Mrs Bear, Vesper and 31. Hugs for aem, so sorry it didn't work this time for you.

Hang in there to everyone that is in the 2WW or waiting on fertilisation reports. Lots of luck to those scanning for follicles.

AFM, not poas stick yet but the 2WW is tough :wacko:
:hug:


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Triggering tonight - ER on Sunday. THings have been so crazy. Follies were like 16-17 yesterday and 18-19.5 today. Estrogen was over 2800 - so let's get this show on the road.
> 
> Weirdest thing, they had me take some Menopur this afternoon. Then Ganirelix at 8 pm and two Ovidrels at 0840. Start my Z-pak tomorrow.

Good luck tmrw! Can't wait to hear how it goes :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

KristyHart said:


> Yes I have stayed away from the tests. This evening about 8pm, I wiped after a wee and had a small bit of light pink blood. I wiped again and nothing, then a again and had the same again :shrug: Now nothing since?
> 
> When I get my period, its is darker and it comes straight away, I never spot? I am 9dp2dt could this be implantation? I have had a few sharp stabby pains which I don't get with a period. Also started getting sharp stabbing pains in my boobs and I have a real achey right side around the overy?
> 
> Please help me, I am going insane :dohh::dohh:

it may not be implantation bleed but it is common to have spotting in early pregnancy, im just not sure if its caused by left over blood from ib or another reason :shrug:
hoping its a good sign :hugs:


----------



## KristyHart

It cant be left over blood as it was fresh light watery pink. Oooh I dunno lol

Testing in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## sarah10380

Sounds promising Kristy! Ill be checking tomorrow to see how the test went. Fx'd


----------



## Traskey

Good luck Kristy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Good luck tomorrow kristy!!


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck tomorrow kristy, hoping you get your dream outcome :hug:


----------



## desperate4567

Yeah i am sore but only 9 fertilized. Just transferred 2 today Now 2ww



babydrms said:


> Hoping1986 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Well I just called the dr office for an update on how many eggs were retreived...she said you know we didnt get too many right, we only got one then she says wait a minute there are three..she then said you know what give me a little time go over everything and I will call you back. But the transfer will be on Sat or Sun. Ladies I am on edge right now, so many what if's going thru my mind...ugh. my own body has disappointed me. 12 days of stims and such a small collection number and what if they dont progress? sooo worried
> 
> Weird response...Fx'd for your transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Had my ER yesterday. Just got a phone call saying collected 20 but only 9 were mature and fertilized, but not sure if they will continue to grow.... fingers crossed for tommorrow AM... Good luck to everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, 20 is a lot - do you have PCOS? Are u super sore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aem118 said:
> 
> 
> Game over! BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Keep ur head up, remember there is a lot to learn from failed cycles. It will make next time better.Click to expand...


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everyone. Had transfer of 2 today. Now 2ww starts. Off work till tuesday and hope thats enough time. Anyone think I need more? Slight twinge in right side tonight but too early to be anything important.


----------



## KristyHart

Desperate - Good luck and take it easy xx

AFM - Well OTD is tomorrow but I tested today and a negative so I dont hold out much hope now... I will test again in the morning though and then call the clinic with the outcome. They will tell me to stop cyclogest if its a negative and then my period will come if I am not pregnant xx


----------



## smiledreamer

sorry to hear this news hunni xx


----------



## Traskey

Aww Kristy, leaving you loads of :hug:


----------



## Hoping1986

Good Morning ladies, I'm on my phone live from the Dr. I'm laying down tilted at an angle, lol. This transfer was PAINFUL. My cervix was playing hide n seek, the cathetor was crucial. I was crying and reminding myself that this is my dream and it will be soo worth the pain. Then once she got the two in I lay here for 30 min.

Re said one embryo is perfect, and one is pretty good...I have a pic!

Date for progesterone/estradiol blood test is 2/16....going to be a long two weeks


----------



## desperate4567

Anyone know how long after ET implantation can occur?


----------



## princess_1991

hoping yay for transfer :yipee:

desperate it depends on what day transfer it is, if its 5 day it implants on about day 3, if its day 3 i think its about day 5 but not 100% sure on the day 3 one, hope this helps tho :thumbup:

kristy leaving you lots of :hug: and hope for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Springy

desperate4567 said:


> Anyone know how long after ET implantation can occur?

I think it depends on whether it is a day 3 or a day 5 transfer.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all sorry not been around for a while, well I have been reading just not replying-sorry....x felt a bit down in the lead up to starting stimms. There has been so many successes on here recently! which give me hope, but on a down day just increases my 'feeling sorry for myself 2nd cycle' feelings. I know anyone also on there 2nd or more cycle will understand! x



desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. Had transfer of 2 today. Now 2ww starts. Off work till tuesday and hope thats enough time. Anyone think I need more? Slight twinge in right side tonight but too early to be anything important.

I only had one day off after ET last night, so this time I want to do it differently just to feel that I have done something differently so will be taking a week off after ET. Goodluck! x



Hoping1986 said:


> Good Morning ladies, I'm on my phone live from the Dr. I'm laying down tilted at an angle, lol. This transfer was PAINFUL. My cervix was playing hide n seek, the cathetor was crucial. I was crying and reminding myself that this is my dream and it will be soo worth the pain. Then once she got the two in I lay here for 30 min.
> 
> Re said one embryo is perfect, and one is pretty good...I have a pic!
> 
> Date for progesterone/estradiol blood test is 2/16....going to be a long two weeks

Oh dear, sorry you had such a rough transfer but yay for two! will all be so worth when you get that bfP! xxx

Kristy-been thinking about you, sorry to hear bfn, but don't give up hope yet! I will be looking tomorrow to see what happens on otd, best of luck.:hugs: xxx

Trask-How is 2ww! yay for getting a frostie too!

Many congratulations to all the bfps on here! I have never seen so many so quickly on one thread! fantastic!x

AFM-started stimms on friday-(cd3) , so on 3rd day of stimms today. Back on tuesday for scan. On cd2scan I already had 24 follies showing, (10 on one side, 14 on the other) (not measurable yet!) this is due to pcos!! Thankfully this time my retrieval will be in half term this time, so I will be able to rest more beforehand as I did get pretty uncomfortable last time. x


----------



## icklefish

desperate4567 said:


> Anyone know how long after ET implantation can occur?

Hope this helps (sorry for the dodgy copy & paste I'm on the iPad, the numbers are for the days post transfer)

What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt).

3-Day Transfer Days Past*Transfer (DPT)	*
Embryo Development
*One	The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
*Two	The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
*Three	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell*
*Four	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
*Five	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation*
*Six	Implantation continues
*Seven	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop*
*Eight	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream*
*Nine	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted*
*Ten	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted**
*Eleven	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy*
*

5-Day Transfer Days Past*Transfer (DPT)	
Embryo Development
One	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four	Implantation continues
Five	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## desperate4567

I had ER on thursday and transfer saturday. Not sure but I think that is 2days, so it will be awhile and just not sure if i should tell my boss I cant come intill thursday which would be one week since ER.



icklefish said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know how long after ET implantation can occur?
> 
> Hope this helps (sorry for the dodgy copy & paste I'm on the iPad, the numbers are for the days post transfer)
> 
> What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?
> Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt).
> 
> 3-Day Transfer Days Past*Transfer (DPT)	*
> Embryo Development
> *One	The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
> *Two	The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
> *Three	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell*
> *Four	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
> *Five	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation*
> *Six	Implantation continues
> *Seven	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop*
> *Eight	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream*
> *Nine	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted*
> *Ten	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted**
> *Eleven	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy*
> *
> 
> 5-Day Transfer Days Past*Transfer (DPT)
> Embryo Development
> One	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
> Two	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
> Three	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
> Four	Implantation continues
> Five	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
> Six	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
> Seven	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
> Eight	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
> Nine	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancyClick to expand...


----------



## Hoping1986

Desperate4567 I also had ER on Thurs, but my ET was today; Sunday (3 day transfer) I am not going back to work until Thursday...thats what my nurse recommend, but she did say no need to stay in bed. Just take it easy...and no sex for five days. My main thought that I needed to stop is that they will somehow fall out if I use the toilet, lol. I am at ease now because I know I cant control my results at this point....but I am going to eat pineapple for next three days (cant hurt)


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> Good Morning ladies, I'm on my phone live from the Dr. I'm laying down tilted at an angle, lol. This transfer was PAINFUL. My cervix was playing hide n seek, the cathetor was crucial. I was crying and reminding myself that this is my dream and it will be soo worth the pain. Then once she got the two in I lay here for 30 min.
> 
> Re said one embryo is perfect, and one is pretty good...I have a pic!
> 
> Date for progesterone/estradiol blood test is 2/16....going to be a long two weeks


So sorry to hear the ordeal with transfer...Did you have any valium on board? Did they have you make sure your bladder was full? Very excited for your two embies! :happydance:




Hoping1986 said:


> Desperate4567 I also had ER on Thurs, but my ET was today; Sunday (3 day transfer) I am not going back to work until Thursday...thats what my nurse recommend, but she did say no need to stay in bed. Just take it easy...and no sex for five days. My main thought that I needed to stop is that they will somehow fall out if I use the toilet, lol. I am at ease now because I know I cant control my results at this point....but I am going to eat pineapple for next three days (cant hurt)

:haha: This made me laugh out loud, fall out in the toilet!! 


So I had my retrieval today, I was such a nervous wreck - could NOT sleep last night! The doctor was able to 16 and we will get the fertilization report tomorrow. I am pretty sore but taking Vicodin as needed (I'm ok to take it until transfer). Have a heating pad in place, so nice!! I wish they would have given one to me at the retrieval, I feel like I wouldn't have needed any extra medicine. :shrug: Also, my nurse was so rude and mean - it made me embarassed to be a nurse myself. 

Ok, will post my fertilization stats tomorrow!


----------



## sarah10380

Babydrms..16 is great!!


----------



## sarah10380

KristyHart said:


> Desperate - Good luck and take it easy xx
> 
> AFM - Well OTD is tomorrow but I tested today and a negative so I dont hold out much hope now... I will test again in the morning though and then call the clinic with the outcome. They will tell me to stop cyclogest if its a negative and then my period will come if I am not pregnant xx

:hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay for 16 babydrms, that's a good haul! Gl for fr! X


----------



## icklefish

So stupidly at 4.30am this morning (can't sleep) I did a POAS obviously it came up as a :BFN: now I have convinced myself that it's not worked and that my mood swings and cramps are :AF: :sad1:


----------



## Hoping1986

icklefish it is tooo soon!


----------



## icklefish

I know, I'm stupid!! It's my 1st day back in work today too since ER, I though it would keep my mind off it but it has'nt, clearly I am not working hard enough!


----------



## Springy

ickle - way too soon - hang in there! Your BFP may be right around the corner :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

babydrms- That is great! Hope your embies grow strong and healthy!

Hoping-Hope you feel better - enjoy eating the pineapple! 

Icklefish-Its too soon, i have been testing and getting BFN also, hang in there

ASF- I have had spotting since yesterday, 12dp5dt, so I dont know if it is AF coming of implantation bleeding ? I hope its implantation and thats y i have been getting bfn, but tomorrow i will tell the RE whats going on and see what they say. This is the worst roller coaster of emotions EVER

Take care everyone


----------



## icklefish

I have no more tests at home so I won't be able to do any more (unless I buy some) I don't know why I thought I'd get a + at only 7dp3dt, I blame google i was searching yesterday on google trying to find out when people got their +.
Thanks for the support ladies
xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. Had transfer of 2 today. Now 2ww starts. Off work till tuesday and hope thats enough time. Anyone think I need more? Slight twinge in right side tonight but too early to be anything important.

Hope you are resting up! Congrats on two to transfer!:happydance:


KristyHart said:


> Desperate - Good luck and take it easy xx
> 
> AFM - Well OTD is tomorrow but I tested today and a negative so I dont hold out much hope now... I will test again in the morning though and then call the clinic with the outcome. They will tell me to stop cyclogest if its a negative and then my period will come if I am not pregnant xx

I'm so sorry Kristy. :( has the dr advised of any additional testing they may do?



Hoping1986 said:


> Good Morning ladies, I'm on my phone live from the Dr. I'm laying down tilted at an angle, lol. This transfer was PAINFUL. My cervix was playing hide n seek, the cathetor was crucial. I was crying and reminding myself that this is my dream and it will be soo worth the pain. Then once she got the two in I lay here for 30 min.
> 
> Re said one embryo is perfect, and one is pretty good...I have a pic!
> 
> Date for progesterone/estradiol blood test is 2/16....going to be a long two weeks

That stinks that the transfer was a challenge. Try to focus on having two great beans in there! It will all have been worth it. 



icklefish said:


> So stupidly at 4.30am this morning (can't sleep) I did a POAS obviously it came up as a :BFN: now I have convinced myself that it's not worked and that my mood swings and cramps are :AF: :sad1:

I agree with the other ladies, too early although I have become a poas addict myself. 



Arimas said:


> babydrms- That is great! Hope your embies grow strong and healthy!
> 
> Hoping-Hope you feel better - enjoy eating the pineapple!
> 
> Icklefish-Its too soon, i have been testing and getting BFN also, hang in there
> 
> ASF- I have had spotting since yesterday, 12dp5dt, so I dont know if it is AF coming of implantation bleeding ? I hope its implantation and thats y i have been getting bfn, but tomorrow i will tell the RE whats going on and see what they say. This is the worst roller coaster of emotions EVER
> 
> Take care everyone

Don't give up until the fat lady sings! The emotions are by far the hardest part of the ivf process.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I got the call that my second beta has doubled in just short of 48 hours. It is starting to feel real. I was freaking out because my first beta was on the low side but feel some relief now.


----------



## KristyHart

Thats great news 31. Xxxx

I have to arrange a follow up. My clinic seem to be pretty pants to be honest. Not sure what to do, think, believe anymore xx


----------



## Hoping1986

31andTrying Congrats! sooo happy for your good news


----------



## Arimas

It seems like AF is on its way, this is so disappointing. I know that even in natural pregnancies there is no guarantee but you invest so much of your time, emotions, and money in this you want it to work out. I called the clinic and told me to continue my meds til a full flow but this is more than spotting now. Unless it stops all of a sudden, it looks like AF to me. 

Anyway, I will still update on this thread until I know for sure. Take care ladies


----------



## icklefish

That's great news 31 xx

Kristy, easy to say I know but keep your chin up, it will happen, stay strong xx

Arinas, I'm keeping everything crossed for you and praying it's implantation xx


----------



## babydrms

icklefish said:


> So stupidly at 4.30am this morning (can't sleep) I did a POAS obviously it came up as a :BFN: now I have convinced myself that it's not worked and that my mood swings and cramps are :AF: :sad1:

I also think it is too early, don't give up hope. 




31andTrying said:


> I got the call that my second beta has doubled in just short of 48 hours. It is starting to feel real. I was freaking out because my first beta was on the low side but feel some relief now.


Yayee!! :happydance:




Arimas said:


> It seems like AF is on its way, this is so disappointing. I know that even in natural pregnancies there is no guarantee but you invest so much of your time, emotions, and money in this you want it to work out. I called the clinic and told me to continue my meds til a full flow but this is more than spotting now. Unless it stops all of a sudden, it looks like AF to me.
> 
> Anyway, I will still update on this thread until I know for sure. Take care ladies

Sorry Arimas, :hugs:


I got our call, of the 16 - 15 were injected (ICSI) and 11 are now embryos. They are going to call me tomorrow to tell us when we will come back for transfer. (Day 3 or 5)


----------



## Hoping1986

Babydrms that is great news!


----------



## sarah10380

Babydrms - great news!! did you know they were going to do icsi?


----------



## babydrms

Sarah - yes, I did know they were going to do ICSI. My doctor explained their approach as being more "agressive", in that they do ICSI for all IVF's. Which I know has pro's and con's, but they do have really good success rates!


----------



## sarah10380

my doctor only does icsi as well which i'm glad, because my dh has low morphology, which my RE said isn't an issue, but it still makes me feel better..


----------



## Care76

Arimas, I know women who have bled and still had a normal pregnancy. I was told not to freak out if it happens and I know my sister bled for the first couple months of her second pregnancy and her little girl is now 7! 

Ikle, we had our transfers on the same day! It is too early to tell so don't get upset. We aren't going for our beta until the 18th (Dr. wanted us to wait a bit longer than usual). POAS tests are evil! I have 8 in my bathroom calling to me, but so far I have resisted the urge. 

Baby dust and sticky vibes to everyone!


----------



## Arimas

Thanks for the support everyone :hugs:

I go for my beta today :test: and get the results tomorrow :mail:

I am trying to stay positive as the bleeding has now become a dark brown discharge (sorry tmi) but its not AF which makes me feel better. 

Take care everyone and good luck with all the u/s, blood work, retrievals, and transfers...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Arimas said:


> Thanks for the support everyone :hugs:
> 
> I go for my beta today :test: and get the results tomorrow :mail:
> 
> I am trying to stay positive as the bleeding has now become a dark brown discharge (sorry tmi) but its not AF which makes me feel better.
> 
> Take care everyone and good luck with all the u/s, blood work, retrievals, and transfers...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'm holding out hope. :)


----------



## babydrms

Arimas said:


> Thanks for the support everyone :hugs:
> 
> I go for my beta today :test: and get the results tomorrow :mail:
> 
> I am trying to stay positive as the bleeding has now become a dark brown discharge (sorry tmi) but its not AF which makes me feel better.
> 
> Take care everyone and good luck with all the u/s, blood work, retrievals, and transfers...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Fx'd!! Can't wait to hear you results.


----------



## Traskey

Good luck Arimas

Quick update from me, we got our first ever :bfp: 
This is our second ICSI.

Never give up hoping x


----------



## babydrms

Traskey said:


> Good luck Arimas
> 
> Quick update from me, we got our first ever :bfp:
> This is our second ICSI.
> 
> Never give up hoping x

:happydance: Woot! :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## sarah10380

Congrats Traskey!!!

Babydrms - i see from your signature that you still have 11 embryos and are doing a 5 day transfer, so things must be going well. yay


----------



## babydrms

Sarah - so far so good!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Traskey said:


> Good luck Arimas
> 
> Quick update from me, we got our first ever :bfp:
> This is our second ICSI.
> 
> Never give up hoping x

Woo hooooooo!! That is great! Congratulations!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

babydrms said:


> Sarah - so far so good!

Congrats on your progress with the embryos. Friday will be here before you know it.:thumbup:


----------



## Hoping1986

Congrats Traskey! Best of luck Arimas!

AFM, been chilling at home since transfer on Sunday. Today is 2dp3dt...was crampy yesterday, today just super tired and of course sore boobs from the Ovidrel and the endometrium...did I mention I dislike the suppositories. I want the time to flyyyy by, been on the internet checking out all these blogs and reading about the journeys, heartache, and money these women take to becoming a mom, so inspirational.


----------



## tortoise

Hi ladies
I haven't posted since early in january but to update I was on 150mg of gonal f, produced 11 follicles, had 9 eggs collected (on Friday) of which eight fertilised. Today, five days later, six were going strong so I've had two 5AA embryos transferred and the others frozen. I don't know what 5AA means (have been avoiding google) but I hope it's good. Now the waiting game!

Do you have any tips to maximise implantation chances? Is exercise and coffee a no go?

Congrats to all the BFPs already - we're in the Chinese year of the dragon which apparently is very auspicious. Fingers crossed it brings us all luck this year.


----------



## babydrms

Ugh, having a ho hum day. My belly doesn't feel very good and I have had a sour stomach all day. First day back to work since retrieval and I had to leave - sick. I am laying with my legs up, drinking gatorade and protein shake, I really hope this isn't ohss. I don't have pcos, but I did have a lot of follies and high estrogen. ugh. feeling really crappy.


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Ugh, having a ho hum day. My belly doesn't feel very good and I have had a sour stomach all day. First day back to work since retrieval and I had to leave - sick. I am laying with my legs up, drinking gatorade and protein shake, I really hope this isn't ohss. I don't have pcos, but I did have a lot of follies and high estrogen. ugh. feeling really crappy.

Hang in there sweetie! You're doing all you can to help with any mild OHSS if that is what you are experiencing. Eat lots of protein and drink more gatorade, V8 juice and have some salty foods - insert excuse to eat salt and vinegar chips here! Friday is just around the corner and you'll be PUPO in no time!!


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, having a ho hum day. My belly doesn't feel very good and I have had a sour stomach all day. First day back to work since retrieval and I had to leave - sick. I am laying with my legs up, drinking gatorade and protein shake, I really hope this isn't ohss. I don't have pcos, but I did have a lot of follies and high estrogen. ugh. feeling really crappy.
> 
> Hang in there sweetie! You're doing all you can to help with any mild OHSS if that is what you are experiencing. Eat lots of protein and drink more gatorade, V8 juice and have some salty foods - insert excuse to eat salt and vinegar chips here! Friday is just around the corner and you'll be PUPO in no time!!Click to expand...

Ugh, wish I could stomach chips. I just had some saltines with my protein shake. I think I am going to take tomorrow off of work too. Just wiped out.


----------



## Springy

tortoise said:


> Hi ladies
> I haven't posted since early in january but to update I was on 150mg of gonal f, produced 11 follicles, had 9 eggs collected (on Friday) of which eight fertilised. Today, five days later, six were going strong so I've had two 5AA embryos transferred and the others frozen. I don't know what 5AA means (have been avoiding google) but I hope it's good. Now the waiting game!
> 
> Do you have any tips to maximise implantation chances? Is exercise and coffee a no go?
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs already - we're in the Chinese year of the dragon which apparently is very auspicious. Fingers crossed it brings us all luck this year.

It may be a wives tale but eating the core of pineapple for 5 days starting on the day of your transfer, as well as walnuts .... 

As for caffeine and exercise - I would say NO to both. Coffee in moderation is suppose to be fine but definitely I would avoid exercising!


----------



## icklefish

Traskey said:


> Good luck Arimas
> 
> Quick update from me, we got our first ever :bfp:
> This is our second ICSI.
> 
> Never give up hoping x

That's fabulous news, congratulations xx :happydance:


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies,

I just got the call and the result is :bfn:

I was bleeding more since last night so I knew the call wouldnt have good news. I am glad the RE called and not the nurse, the RE did explain to me since we are using sperm from tissue (extracted from TESE done last October) that the growth of embryos has a less chance but does happen. I will take a month off to relax and save up for round 2. We will try again I hope around April. 

Thank you to everyone in this thread for all of your support, I would have gone crazy if I wasnt able to vent/discuss and share my experience with everyone. :hugs: I will still read this thread to see how everyone else is doing. I hope everyone gets their :bfp:

:dust::dust:


----------



## babydrms

Arimas - :hugs:, don't worry - everyone is still going to be around for you in April too!!


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just got the call and the result is :bfn:
> 
> I was bleeding more since last night so I knew the call wouldnt have good news. I am glad the RE called and not the nurse, the RE did explain to me since we are using sperm from tissue (extracted from TESE done last October) that the growth of embryos has a less chance but does happen. I will take a month off to relax and save up for round 2. We will try again I hope around April.
> 
> Thank you to everyone in this thread for all of your support, I would have gone crazy if I wasnt able to vent/discuss and share my experience with everyone. :hugs: I will still read this thread to see how everyone else is doing. I hope everyone gets their :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust:


Arimas I am SO sorry about the BFN. I cannot even begin to imagine what you are feeling right now. Do you have a follow up booked?

Take the time you need to deal with the grief of the failure and know that ALL of your feelings are normal and the ONLY thing that will help with this is time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will still be around in April as my retrieval and transfer most likely will not be until then anyway. 

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Hoping1986

Arimas, sorry to hear your news. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Care76

Arimas, I am so sorry. I know it doesn't help much, but imagine a big hug right now. (((HUGS))) I wish IVF worked for everybody. It is so emotional, painful, and costly, it would be nice if it paid off for all.


----------



## KristyHart

Arimas - I feel you huni. It is a real heartache when the BFN comes in.

I am suffering from one hell of a heavy af following the failed IVF. I have booked my follow up for 1st March.

One minute I am ok, and the next I am in tears. Just don't understand a 2nd failure when everything was so perfect. Wish I had just 1 frostie :cry:

Congrats to all you ladies with a BFP. Its great news and gives us failed attempters hope that it does work.

I am going from here for a while as this round has affected me so much. I will probably pop on to see you all from time to time though

Take care ladies

Xxxx


----------



## Arimas

babydrms said:


> Arimas - :hugs:, don't worry - everyone is still going to be around for you in April too!!

Thanks babydrms :hugs: Good luck tomorrow on your transfer :thumbup: Are you planning to take a few days off to rest? I wish I could give you some successful advice but I can't. I hope that have a good 2WW and can move forward from this point. Take care and keep us posted :flower:


----------



## Arimas

Springy said:


> Arimas said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just got the call and the result is :bfn:
> 
> I was bleeding more since last night so I knew the call wouldnt have good news. I am glad the RE called and not the nurse, the RE did explain to me since we are using sperm from tissue (extracted from TESE done last October) that the growth of embryos has a less chance but does happen. I will take a month off to relax and save up for round 2. We will try again I hope around April.
> 
> Thank you to everyone in this thread for all of your support, I would have gone crazy if I wasnt able to vent/discuss and share my experience with everyone. :hugs: I will still read this thread to see how everyone else is doing. I hope everyone gets their :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> 
> Arimas I am SO sorry about the BFN. I cannot even begin to imagine what you are feeling right now. Do you have a follow up booked?
> 
> Take the time you need to deal with the grief of the failure and know that ALL of your feelings are normal and the ONLY thing that will help with this is time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I will still be around in April as my retrieval and transfer most likely will not be until then anyway.
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

Thank you Springy :hugs: I think my next attempt will be around April, so i look forward to having you in the same thread again :flower: Are you on the BCP yet? I will start it when i start AF in March for an April ER & ET. I will go for my follow up around March so that I can tell them what I want to do differently and what they have planned. Take care


----------



## Arimas

Hoping1986 said:


> Arimas, sorry to hear your news. Keeping you in my prayers.

Thank you Hoping1986 :hugs: How are you doing? How is the 2WW going? Make sure u are resting and eating healthy, try to keep your feet up as much as possible. Take care and keep us posted :flower:


----------



## Arimas

Care76 said:


> Arimas, I am so sorry. I know it doesn't help much, but imagine a big hug right now. (((HUGS))) I wish IVF worked for everybody. It is so emotional, painful, and costly, it would be nice if it paid off for all.

Thanks Care76 :hugs: IVF should work for everyone the first time. I think the RE sometimes does trial and error without thinking what is the best protocol for each patient. If that were the case it should be less expensive. REs should charge half the price because they just "wanna see" whats gonna happen the first time and then go from there. I hope as time goes on we have this process covered by all insurance companies and get more reliable REs in this profession. 

Take care and thanks for listening to the rant of the day :flower:


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Thank you Springy :hugs: I think my next attempt will be around April, so i look forward to having you in the same thread again :flower: Are you on the BCP yet? I will start it when i start AF in March for an April ER & ET. I will go for my follow up around March so that I can tell them what I want to do differently and what they have planned. Take care

Nope I go on the 23rd of Feb and expect to be given a script for BCP that day to start between CD 3 and 5. The paperwork from yesterday said you can be on the BCP anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks and it is used for "scheduling" purposes so that the lab and staff are not overloaded with too many retrievals at the same time. I'll definitely know a lot more after the appointment on the 23rd - Officially 2 weeks from today!!!


----------



## Arimas

KristyHart said:


> Arimas - I feel you huni. It is a real heartache when the BFN comes in.
> 
> I am suffering from one hell of a heavy af following the failed IVF. I have booked my follow up for 1st March.
> 
> One minute I am ok, and the next I am in tears. Just don't understand a 2nd failure when everything was so perfect. Wish I had just 1 frostie :cry:
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies with a BFP. Its great news and gives us failed attempters hope that it does work.
> 
> I am going from here for a while as this round has affected me so much. I will probably pop on to see you all from time to time though
> 
> Take care ladies
> 
> Xxxx

I am so sorry about your BFN as well, its very heart breaking. I cried on my way home from work yesterday. I just felt I wasn't special and I also do not have any frosties as my back up. Its gonna be from step 1 all over again. After a long talk with DH last night we decided we will keep trying until we have no hope left in us. It just has to happen, at least have one child. Is that so much for us to ask? I sometimes can't stand the thought that other people have it so easy and we have it so difficult. Why me? comes to my mind but there has to be some good and bad in everyones life. I just hope that everyone who wants a baby gets a baby. Take care and I hope we are in the same thread again next time :flower:


----------



## icklefish

Arimas, so sorry to hear your news, sending you (((((hugs))))))

xxxx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Arimas and Kristy- I am so sorry. I can't imagine what you are feeling. Take time to let yourselves feel whatever you need to. This isn't fair. Ivf is hell and anyone that goes through it deserves to have it work. Sending you both huge hugs.


----------



## icklefish

I'm in for my beta at 8.00am tomorrow, I've been told that if I hang around for 30 minutes I can have the results there and then.

I feel very scared.


----------



## Arimas

icklefish said:


> I'm in for my beta at 8.00am tomorrow, I've been told that if I hang around for 30 minutes I can have the results there and then.
> 
> I feel very scared.

Thats so exciting!! It will be good to get the results then so that you dont go crazy :wacko: 

Good luck and hope you get :bfp:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Traskey

Arimas, don't give up hope. I had a failed first IVF and no frosties but it's worked the second time. Hang in there :hugs: Kristy, you as well :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

Thank you Traskey :hugs: I sure hope the second time works for us. Did you stay with clinic that did the first one? What changes did you do? I am gonna read your journal :coffee:


----------



## sarah10380

i'm so sorry arimas and kristy :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

So sorry arimas and kristy, hope your both ok,
Big :hug:


----------



## babydrms

Arimas said:


> Thank you Traskey :hugs: I sure hope the second time works for us. Did you stay with clinic that did the first one? What changes did you do? I am gonna read your journal :coffee:

Did you check out area clinics on the SART website - you can see what the success rates for each and every one is...Might help with your decision to stay with the clinic or change...


----------



## icklefish

and a :bfn: for me too!

They said they want to start found 2 in June but for me that seems like too far away. They want to book me an appointment with the consultant as I didn't respond too well on the stimms, I raised my concerns about the number of follicles I had at the last 3 scans and suggested myself abandoning the cycle but he said it was quality not quantity, so why are they now querying it?


----------



## Arimas

icklefish said:


> and a :bfn: for me too!
> 
> They said they want to start found 2 in June but for me that seems like too far away. They want to book me an appointment with the consultant as I didn't respond too well on the stimms, I raised my concerns about the number of follicles I had at the last 3 scans and suggested myself abandoning the cycle but he said it was quality not quantity, so why are they now querying it?

So sorry about your BFN :cry: June does sound too far away, can you ask them to start in April? When you go for round 2 make sure that they give you the correct amount of stimms so that you have more egg quantity and quality. I still feel that the first round of IVF for some clinics is just a trial and they see how things go with round 1. I hope that you are able to get the answers you deserve and can have an earlier round 2. 

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Hoping1986

Sorry icklefish, hope you get an earlier appt.

I am 5dp3dt and I dont know what to say, im soo petrified of getting of bfn. Any symptom that I feel can very well be the progesterone so I kind of have no idea whats going on. I go for beta on Thur 2/16, but I will def poas before that so I have an idea of what to expect. 

Babydrms if today is the transfer good luck!


----------



## Traskey

Arimas said:


> Thank you Traskey :hugs: I sure hope the second time works for us. Did you stay with clinic that did the first one? What changes did you do? I am gonna read your journal :coffee:

Arimas, I stayed with the same clinic as I was really pleased with my care. I was a little worried when they kept things the same but id' had a good response the first time so they wanted to leave things and just try again. 

I would go for a follow up appointment though and talk through your cycle. Get as many answers as you can.


----------



## Traskey

Icklefish, i'm sorry that you got a bfn :hugs: I had to wait 3 bleeds between cycles.


----------



## Arimas

Hoping1986 said:


> Sorry icklefish, hope you get an earlier appt.
> 
> I am 5dp3dt and I dont know what to say, im soo petrified of getting of bfn. Any symptom that I feel can very well be the progesterone so I kind of have no idea whats going on. I go for beta on Thur 2/16, but I will def poas before that so I have an idea of what to expect.
> 
> Babydrms if today is the transfer good luck!

Just stay positive and dont think about the negative. Enjoy your two weeks and think of your embies growing inside strong and healthy. :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

icklefish said:


> and a :bfn: for me too!
> 
> They said they want to start found 2 in June but for me that seems like too far away. They want to book me an appointment with the consultant as I didn't respond too well on the stimms, I raised my concerns about the number of follicles I had at the last 3 scans and suggested myself abandoning the cycle but he said it was quality not quantity, so why are they now querying it?


:hugs: I'm really sorry things didn't work out. 




Hoping1986 said:


> Sorry icklefish, hope you get an earlier appt.
> 
> I am 5dp3dt and I dont know what to say, im soo petrified of getting of bfn. Any symptom that I feel can very well be the progesterone so I kind of have no idea whats going on. I go for beta on Thur 2/16, but I will def poas before that so I have an idea of what to expect.
> 
> Babydrms if today is the transfer good luck!

Transfer was a little rough - she couldn't get through my cervix, ugh. So now I am super crampy and I have to take valium to keep things quiet. Nervous that the cramping will adversely effect our outcome. :nope: Anyways, we went with a SET, we had one perfect blast. Looks like we may have between 2-5 to freeze. Which is kind of a mute point because we would do another fresh cycle if it doesn't stick and save the frosty for a possible second child (I have low reserve and we are trying to plan ahead). 

Please stick little bean.


----------



## Care76

I am so sorry iklefish. (((HUGS)))

Sticky vibes Babydrms!! I am sorry your transfer was difficult.


----------



## Hoping1986

Same thing with me! Couldn't get through cervix, but I had NO valium...instead re and nurse said &#8221;this is just a preview of labor pain&#8221; ouch...was crampy the whole day. Take it easy Babydrms.


----------



## princess_1991

Icklefish - I'm so sorry hun! :hugs:

Hoping - Ive got everything crossed for you! Big :hug:


----------



## schoolteacher

Aromas and icklefish, I'm so sorry to hear about your bfns, it really is gutting and very hard to take, oddly I only cried a little on the day, it didn't really sink in at first. All I can same is that over time, you will feel better and ready to go again! X

Babydrms-yay for pupo and to some possible frosties! Boo to difficult transfer!x

Hoping- try to keep the pma! How much longer til otd? 

How is everyone else doing? Ec on Wednesday for me! X


----------



## Hoping1986

yesterday had dull minimal cramping. Today at 6dp3dt woke up to semi painful cramps in middle of my stomach. It sorta feels like af is coming....sound familiar?


Not every woman has implantation bleeding right?


----------



## Care76

Hoping1986 said:


> yesterday had dull minimal cramping. Today at 6dp3dt woke up to semi painful cramps in middle of my stomach. It sorta feels like af is coming....sound familiar?
> 
> 
> Not every woman has implantation bleeding right?

Hoping, I woke up at 5am 7 days post 3dt with sharp pains in my stomach (I was cramping every day, but not like this). I am sure it was implantation. I insert progesterone suppositories three times a day and check my cervix for blood every time and nothing. I still feel like AF is coming so it kind of freaks me out.

I have also had 4 :bfp: ! With three different brands of hpts just in case some were duds. 

I think your cramps are a great sign!!! :dust:


----------



## Hoping1986

Care76 congrats!!!!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Care :wohoo:

Hoping, I didn't have implantation bleeding at all.

ST, good luck for EC on Wednesday :dance:


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> yesterday had dull minimal cramping. Today at 6dp3dt woke up to semi painful cramps in middle of my stomach. It sorta feels like af is coming....sound familiar?
> 
> 
> Not every woman has implantation bleeding right?


All my handouts say implantation cramping can be as bad or worse than AF and to NOT stop your meds even if you have bleeding...so keep positive, the beta will be the true test!!




Care76 said:


> Hoping, I woke up at 5am 7 days post 3dt with sharp pains in my stomach (I was cramping every day, but not like this). I am sure it was implantation. I insert progesterone suppositories three times a day and check my cervix for blood every time and nothing. I still feel like AF is coming so it kind of freaks me out.
> 
> I have also had 4 :bfp: ! With three different brands of hpts just in case some were duds.
> 
> I think your cramps are a great sign!!! :dust:

Yayee, :happydance: Congratulations!! Is this positive from the cycle in Mexico you did?


----------



## sarah10380

Care76 said:


> Hoping1986 said:
> 
> 
> yesterday had dull minimal cramping. Today at 6dp3dt woke up to semi painful cramps in middle of my stomach. It sorta feels like af is coming....sound familiar?
> 
> 
> Not every woman has implantation bleeding right?
> 
> Hoping, I woke up at 5am 7 days post 3dt with sharp pains in my stomach (I was cramping every day, but not like this). I am sure it was implantation. I insert progesterone suppositories three times a day and check my cervix for blood every time and nothing. I still feel like AF is coming so it kind of freaks me out.
> 
> I have also had 4 :bfp: ! With three different brands of hpts just in case some were duds.
> 
> I think your cramps are a great sign!!! :dust:Click to expand...


Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## icklefish

Care76 massive congratulations 
xxxx


----------



## Care76

babydrms said:


> Hoping1986 said:
> 
> 
> yesterday had dull minimal cramping. Today at 6dp3dt woke up to semi painful cramps in middle of my stomach. It sorta feels like af is coming....sound familiar?
> 
> 
> Not every woman has implantation bleeding right?
> 
> 
> All my handouts say implantation cramping can be as bad or worse than AF and to NOT stop your meds even if you have bleeding...so keep positive, the beta will be the true test!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping, I woke up at 5am 7 days post 3dt with sharp pains in my stomach (I was cramping every day, but not like this). I am sure it was implantation. I insert progesterone suppositories three times a day and check my cervix for blood every time and nothing. I still feel like AF is coming so it kind of freaks me out.
> 
> I have also had 4 :bfp: ! With three different brands of hpts just in case some were duds.
> 
> I think your cramps are a great sign!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yayee, :happydance: Congratulations!! Is this positive from the cycle in Mexico you did?Click to expand...

Yes. We transferred 3, 3 day embryos on Jan 30. One was a perfect 8 cell and two were 5 cell (one was fractured a bit, but the other was great and just about to divide). We only had three embryos and didn't want to risk loosing all of them going to blast, so we decided to transfer them all at three days. :cloud9:


----------



## princess_1991

Hoping I had cramping nearly every day (can't remember when they started tho) and still get them occasionally now, don't loose hope hun :thumbup:


----------



## Arimas

Congratz Care!!


----------



## Hoping1986

Today is 10dp3dt and throughout the morning I had light brown discharge. Then by 2pm while using the bathroom I wiped and saw red blood....so i guess its over for me :( Im suppose to go for Beta tomorrow. I am in a bad mood, and on top of that I have cramping in middle of my stomach '_' soooo not happy today.


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> Today is 10dp3dt and throughout the morning I had light brown discharge. Then by 2pm while using the bathroom I wiped and saw red blood....so i guess its over for me :( Im suppose to go for Beta tomorrow. I am in a bad mood, and on top of that I have cramping in middle of my stomach '_' soooo not happy today.

My literature from the RE said many people bleed as heavy as a period when they are indeed pregnent - FX'd for your beta tomorrow. 

In my case I feel defeated because I POAS today and saw a BFN, not even close to a hint of a line. :nope:


----------



## schoolteacher

Sorry you think it's over hoping and babydrms, It's a horrible horrible feeling. X x

aFM- just done trigger, egg collection Friday! Very uncomfy now- now have 40 follies!

How is everyone else? This thread has been quiet recently. X


----------



## babydrms

schoolteacher said:


> Sorry you think it's over hoping and babydrms, It's a horrible horrible feeling. X x
> 
> aFM- just done trigger, egg collection Friday! Very uncomfy now- now have 40 follies!
> 
> How is everyone else? This thread has been quiet recently. X

Good luck with your retrieval - holy cow 40!!!


----------



## desperate4567

Had my beta today.... negative. Waiting till AF then take some time to rest and may start again in April. Good luck to everyone left waiting. Congratulations to all the BFP.


----------



## Hoping1986

Babydrms when was your ET?


----------



## Care76

Hoping, it is not over yet! it could be breakthrough bleeding, or the finishing of implantation. FX for tomorrow! 

Babydrms, aren't you only like 5dpt? Don't get down yet. You are testing super early and most women don't test positive then. 

Schoolteacher, how cow, 40! Are you uncomfortable? 

Desperate, I am so sorry you got a bfn. I am glad you are thinking a head. It will work! :hug:

AFM, I go for my second beta tomorrow and will get the results friday. I hate the wait.


----------



## babydrms

desperate4567 said:


> Had my beta today.... negative. Waiting till AF then take some time to rest and may start again in April. Good luck to everyone left waiting. Congratulations to all the BFP.


There are no words, :hugs:. Thinking of you...




Hoping1986 said:


> Babydrms when was your ET?


I transfered last friday, as Care says, I am 5dp5dt. But feeling very grim. 

If the bean doesn't stick we are going to take a diving trip in April - We will probably sit out for a bit because I just don't want a Christmas baby (if I did a retrieval 2 months after my first it would make for 12/26 due date). I'm a Christmas baby and I can't remember a birthday where my heart has not been broken by friends and family who can't find the time to celebrate with me. Also, I don't want to wait another whole year'ish to dive...we haven't been since October as it is, and we haven't missed a February trip in seven years (which also has me down). 




Care76 said:


> Hoping, it is not over yet! it could be breakthrough bleeding, or the finishing of implantation. FX for tomorrow!
> 
> Babydrms, aren't you only like 5dpt? Don't get down yet. You are testing super early and most women don't test positive then.
> 
> Schoolteacher, how cow, 40! Are you uncomfortable?
> 
> Desperate, I am so sorry you got a bfn. I am glad you are thinking a head. It will work! :hug:
> 
> AFM, I go for my second beta tomorrow and will get the results friday. I hate the wait.

Thank you for your positivity, but honostly the test was just confirmation of what I felt. Last night my cervix felt very high and soft - so it gave me hope. Then today I woke up and my breast tenderness and severe bloating have significantly decreased - and they should be getting worse before the get better. I had a good cry before DH came home from work...I told him about everything and he did his best to not cry also - I knew if I cried in fron of him he would lose it too. This is all sooooo exhausting.


----------



## Care76

Well if it makes you feel any better, my breast tenderness decreased last week, and I was still pregnant. And from what I heard from a friend, the bloating shouldn't go away until after AF, so it could just be going down naturally for other reasons. Don't feel too down, the stress isn't good. :hug:


----------



## Springy

I agree with the other ladies you're not out of the woods yet!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am a Christmas baby too and it is awful ... during university there was exams, now its Christmas parties! I am glad my retrieval will be in April so that I can avoid a Christmas baby but I have to say at this point I would give birth on Christmas day if it meant having a baby.


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> I agree with the other ladies you're not out of the woods yet!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am a Christmas baby too and it is awful ... during university there was exams, now its Christmas parties! I am glad my retrieval will be in April so that I can avoid a Christmas baby but I have to say at this point I would give birth on Christmas day if it meant having a baby.

Yep, and twice in my adult life my husband and whole family forgot it was my birthday all together because they were preoccupied with the holidays. Mine is the 21st, so school was usually done by then. Never even got to bring cupcakes to school for my Birthday growing up. :nope: Crazy what scars us. 

Uh, just so you know, a retrieval day of April 10th gives you a Dec 26th due date...But I know what you mean, I would love a baby anytime but I think I might need a break. More than anything I just want to get to the water, it is what makes me calm.


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I agree with the other ladies you're not out of the woods yet!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am a Christmas baby too and it is awful ... during university there was exams, now its Christmas parties! I am glad my retrieval will be in April so that I can avoid a Christmas baby but I have to say at this point I would give birth on Christmas day if it meant having a baby.
> 
> Yep, and twice in my adult life my husband and whole family forgot it was my birthday all together because they were preoccupied with the holidays. Mine is the 21st, so school was usually done by then. Never even got to bring cupcakes to school for my Birthday growing up. :nope: Crazy what scars us.
> 
> Uh, just so you know, a retrieval day of April 10th gives you a Dec 26th due date...But I know what you mean, I would love a baby anytime but I think I might need a break. More than anything I just want to get to the water, it is what makes me calm.Click to expand...

Ohhhh my math wasn't all that good then! I was thinking that a cycle in April gave me a January baby ... oh well c'est la vie!

If things go like I think they might retrieval would be around Easter - so around the 5th - 7th of April.


----------



## Hoping1986

Up at 6am going to lab for my beta so I guess I will get results while I'm at work. Woke up and saw brown spotting and when I wiped there was red blood. I kind of feel like how I feel when af comes...this is so unfair, I did eveything I was supposed to. My insurance only covered meds so I had to save up my $10,000 + more, and just like that it may be over. Ladies pray for my sanity.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thinking of you hoping! X x

Babydrms, that's great that you have your diving to focus on, what a brilliant hobbie! Lots of ladies swear by going away after a failed cycle, it really does help! When do you think you will know for sure that it's over? Are you having a beta? It's so annoying that my clinic don't do them! X

Someone asked if was uncomfy? Hell yes! It's getting quite painful now! eR tommorow! X

Good luck for April springy! X

Sorry to anyone I have missed! X


----------



## babydrms

Schoolteacher - I bet your uncomfy, I was and I only had like a third as many eggs as you do. I do have a beta scheduled for Monday. Then follow-up with the doc on tuesday. 

Carolyn - you would be due on my birthday with a retrieval date of the 5th :flower:.


----------



## Springy

Hoping1986 said:


> Up at 6am going to lab for my beta so I guess I will get results while I'm at work. Woke up and saw brown spotting and when I wiped there was red blood. I kind of feel like how I feel when af comes...this is so unfair, I did eveything I was supposed to. My insurance only covered meds so I had to save up my $10,000 + more, and just like that it may be over. Ladies pray for my sanity.

GOOD LUCK HOPING1986! I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed. 



schoolteacher said:


> Thinking of you hoping! X x
> 
> Babydrms, that's great that you have your diving to focus on, what a brilliant hobbie! Lots of ladies swear by going away after a failed cycle, it really does help! When do you think you will know for sure that it's over? Are you having a beta? It's so annoying that my clinic don't do them! X
> 
> Someone asked if was uncomfy? Hell yes! It's getting quite painful now! eR tommorow! X
> 
> Good luck for April springy! X
> 
> Sorry to anyone I have missed! X

Good luck with the retrieval tomorrow! I am sure with all your follicles you are super uncomfortable.



babydrms said:


> Schoolteacher - I bet your uncomfy, I was and I only had like a third as many eggs as you do. I do have a beta scheduled for Monday. Then follow-up with the doc on tuesday.
> 
> Carolyn - you would be due on my birthday with a retrieval date of the 5th :flower:.

I should have a better idea next week as to when my cycling will be! Still thinking start to mid April for a retrieval. PRAYING I don't have to go on the pill for a long period of time before getting this started!


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> Up at 6am going to lab for my beta so I guess I will get results while I'm at work. Woke up and saw brown spotting and when I wiped there was red blood. I kind of feel like how I feel when af comes...this is so unfair, I did eveything I was supposed to. My insurance only covered meds so I had to save up my $10,000 + more, and just like that it may be over. Ladies pray for my sanity.

I really hope you don't get bad news while at work...:hugs:


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Hoping1986 said:
> 
> 
> Up at 6am going to lab for my beta so I guess I will get results while I'm at work. Woke up and saw brown spotting and when I wiped there was red blood. I kind of feel like how I feel when af comes...this is so unfair, I did eveything I was supposed to. My insurance only covered meds so I had to save up my $10,000 + more, and just like that it may be over. Ladies pray for my sanity.
> 
> I really hope you don't get bad news while at work...:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey girl - check out this site

https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

You transferred a 1AA right?? 11 day post retrieval would be early for a positive beta.


----------



## Care76

FX for you Hoping!


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping1986 said:
> 
> 
> Up at 6am going to lab for my beta so I guess I will get results while I'm at work. Woke up and saw brown spotting and when I wiped there was red blood. I kind of feel like how I feel when af comes...this is so unfair, I did eveything I was supposed to. My insurance only covered meds so I had to save up my $10,000 + more, and just like that it may be over. Ladies pray for my sanity.
> 
> I really hope you don't get bad news while at work...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girl - check out this site
> 
> https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm
> 
> You transferred a 1AA right?? 11 day post retrieval would be early for a positive beta.Click to expand...

This site is great isn't it? I go there all the time and they have amazing success rates but they are just a little too far (for monitoring) from us. Thank you for not throwing in the towel yet for me. Thinking I need to stay away from the FRER's until Monday when I have the Beta and let it all be final at once.


----------



## Hoping1986

Beta results were neg :( I know my body so when I was 8dp3dt and my sore boobs were gone I lost a little faith. Yes the nurse called me when I was at work. I fought back tears, called hubby and told him, I could hear his disappointment. He figure you pay so much so its sure to happen.....
Re called me back and told me that she will do a next cycle free of charge, says she will give me Ganarelix instead of Lupron because it might've been too strong for me I just have to pay surgical fees which total $2810....start stims 3/2....et week of 3/12...I'm home thinking it over. What do you ladies think?


----------



## sienna1

Hoping1986,

I'm sorry about your beta results.

It's really a great opportunity the RE is offering. Do you have a few days to think it over? If I were in your shoes I'd probably need some time to assess how I felt and to see if I was ready to jump back in. 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## princess_1991

Wow hoping so soon! Over here you have to wait 3 cycles before doing another round to let your ovaries recover, it's a good offer that's she's doing it free, I'd take a couple Of days for you and DH to talk it over although i know if i was in your position I'd jump at the chance
Do what's best for you an DH tho Hun :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> Beta results were neg :( I know my body so when I was 8dp3dt and my sore boobs were gone I lost a little faith. Yes the nurse called me when I was at work. I fought back tears, called hubby and told him, I could hear his disappointment. He figure you pay so much so its sure to happen.....
> Re called me back and told me that she will do a next cycle free of charge, says she will give me Ganarelix instead of Lupron because it might've been too strong for me I just have to pay surgical fees which total $2810....start stims 3/2....et week of 3/12...I'm home thinking it over. What do you ladies think?

That is a really nice offer of the RE, if your ready. If you need time take it. Some people like to jump right back in, others need time to collect themselves. Do what is best for you.


----------



## KittyCat82

Sorry hoping-I know how you feel. It's a good offer but think carefully. I don't mean any disrespect to anyone but I think if you have a successful ivf cycle it's easier to say you would do it all again quickly. When it fails and it hits you hard I think you need time to recover. However people cope differently so if you feel ready and your Dr thinks you are then go for it. Hugs in the meantime x


----------



## Springy

Hoping1986 said:


> Beta results were neg :( I know my body so when I was 8dp3dt and my sore boobs were gone I lost a little faith. Yes the nurse called me when I was at work. I fought back tears, called hubby and told him, I could hear his disappointment. He figure you pay so much so its sure to happen.....
> Re called me back and told me that she will do a next cycle free of charge, says she will give me Ganarelix instead of Lupron because it might've been too strong for me I just have to pay surgical fees which total $2810....start stims 3/2....et week of 3/12...I'm home thinking it over. What do you ladies think?

:hugs::hugs: So sorry this IVF cycle didn't work. I agree with your hubby, you figure you pay so much that it just has to work. No words will ever help console you. The offer from your RE sounds fantastic, but just make sure you are ready for it and are ok with doing things so quickly after this cycle. I guess you could always ask if you could wait a month and then proceed again. Ultimately you have to do what is right for you and your husband.:hug:


----------



## Care76

Hoping, I am so very sorry. (((HUGS))) 

That is a great offer they gave you. You will need time to heal (emotionally and physically) before you should make any decisions.


----------



## schoolteacher

Sorry im just pasting this same measge into all the threads i write in! :

Hi all! Got 26 eggs so 13 for me! Turns out actually had about 32 follies, the rest of what made them think i had 40 were enlarged tissue masses?? Never heard of that before, must be due to pcos and the drugs make them bigger. Some of the actual follies i guess were 2 small or empty. Consultant said my ovaries were very very enlarged, also seemed to take me a lot longer to come around this time, and I woke up with drip in me and oxegyn mask still on which didn't happen last time! Freaked me out a bit, an still no idea what drip was for? Will know tomorrow how many mature and how many fertilised.

Hoping I'm so sorry to hear your news, only you can decide what to do with starting again! Follow your instincts! X x x


----------



## babydrms

schoolteacher said:


> Sorry im just pasting this same measge into all the threads i write in! :
> 
> Hi all! Got 26 eggs so 13 for me! Turns out actually had about 32 follies, the rest of what made them think i had 40 were enlarged tissue masses?? Never heard of that before, must be due to pcos and the drugs make them bigger. Some of the actual follies i guess were 2 small or empty. Consultant said my ovaries were very very enlarged, also seemed to take me a lot longer to come around this time, and I woke up with drip in me and oxegyn mask still on which didn't happen last time! Freaked me out a bit, an still no idea what drip was for? Will know tomorrow how many mature and how many fertilised.
> 
> Hoping I'm so sorry to hear your news, only you can decide what to do with starting again! Follow your instincts! X x x

Wow, 26 is a great haul! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!


----------



## Hoping1986

Im going to jump back in and start stimming on 3/2.. I start birth control pills today and stop on 2/29. I went to RE today and talked to her for a while. I feel sad about results but not in a state of depression. I feel ready to try again. My other half says he's with me no matter the choice or outcome. One thing I WILL NOT do this time is have sex after transfer...this time taking it real easy. 

There is a pediatrician next to re's office and today as I was leaving two of the moms stopped me in the hallway and &#8221;I look way to young to be seeing a fertility specialist, give it some time, it'll happen&#8221; I was in a bit of a mood so I stopped, said &#8221;mind your f***ing business&#8221; and walked away....eeek I felt a little bad in the elevator.


----------



## KittyCat82

You know what's best for you. In uk they don't really allow you to do another round for 2-3 cycles. Good luck to you and how rude of those women! x


----------



## schoolteacher

:haha:Lol naughty you, but really people should think before they speak! They have no idea! I would have said something similar.
Glad your happy with your choice hun. :hugs:X x x


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> Im going to jump back in and start stimming on 3/2.. I start birth control pills today and stop on 2/29. I went to RE today and talked to her for a while. I feel sad about results but not in a state of depression. I feel ready to try again. My other half says he's with me no matter the choice or outcome. One thing I WILL NOT do this time is have sex after transfer...this time taking it real easy.
> 
> There is a pediatrician next to re's office and today as I was leaving two of the moms stopped me in the hallway and I look way to young to be seeing a fertility specialist, give it some time, it'll happen I was in a bit of a mood so I stopped, said mind your f***ing business and walked away....eeek I felt a little bad in the elevator.

I don't think you should feel bad at all - THE NERVE of these people. My head would have exploded!


----------



## Springy

I think you were actually really polite by only saying "mind your F#[email protected]# business" I would have said a lot more and been a lot ruder!!!!!

Not sure what your clinic says but I know here they tell you no intercourse for sure in the TWW wait and I want to say up to the first 10 or 12 weeks for IVF patients. I know it is a LONG LONG time ....


----------



## babydrms

Hoping - my clinic said absolutely NO intercourse during that time - maybe you needed better discharge instructions...?


----------



## Hoping1986

omg! My nurse told me no sex for four days then it would be okay. I didnt think it would make a big difference, but now im beating myself up because im searching for reasons why it didnt work and everybody says they dont do it until way after their bfp... :( lesson learned.


----------



## Care76

Don't be too hard on yourself. I have read studies where they say sex after ET is better for implantation. But I have also read a lot on the opposite too. We were told no sex until further notice, which is still weeks away (until I get my ob and him and the clinc doctors discuss my case).


----------



## tortoise

Hi ladies
seeking some advice - my OTD was on Friday but I'm currently in Rwanda on a work trip and can't find a test! I'm still taking progesterone supplements which are presumably stopping my AF coming. Don't think IVF has worked - sore boobs have lessened considerably over last three days. Do you think I should stop the progesterone and see what happens?
Tortoise


----------



## Care76

No, don't stop the progesterone! If you are pregnant you could loose the pregnancy from the sudden drop. My breasts are not nearly as sore as they were a week or two ago, but my numbers are still increasing. Don't give up. Try to find a test asap, and don't stop progesterone until after a negative beta.


----------



## tortoise

Do you think I'll start bleeding sooner or later if I'm not pregnant despite the progesterone? I'm here till Friday and I can't see how I'm going to find a pregnancy test - am with my boss so can't really say anything!

Thanks Care - and congrats


----------



## KittyCat82

With my first cycle I bled even though I was on the progesterone so if you aren't bleeding yet that's a good sign x


----------



## Hoping1986

Yes even tho ur on Progesterone you can still bleed if it didnt work. But keep taking it until ur Beta to be on the safe side because you never know.


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> omg! My nurse told me no sex for four days then it would be okay. I didnt think it would make a big difference, but now im beating myself up because im searching for reasons why it didnt work and everybody says they dont do it until way after their bfp... :( lesson learned.


I have heard some think sperm may play a role in implantation. TBH, I think they don't want you to have sex because of the trauma to your ovaries, which I believe - I had a cyst rupture on time and it was awful and it was not as big as my ovaries were after transfer. Don't beat yourself up, you did follow instructions. who knows what is right, it so crazy theat we all do such different things!! :shrug:




tortoise said:


> Hi ladies
> seeking some advice - my OTD was on Friday but I'm currently in Rwanda on a work trip and can't find a test! I'm still taking progesterone supplements which are presumably stopping my AF coming. Don't think IVF has worked - sore boobs have lessened considerably over last three days. Do you think I should stop the progesterone and see what happens?
> Tortoise

I agree with everyone else - DO NOT stop taking the progesterone! I have also heard that AF comes no matter what. FX'd for you!


----------



## tortoise

Thanks for the advice ladies. Am very pessimistic about it but time will tell.

Deffo don't beat yourself up re sex after transfer. We get such conflicting advice! I've been reading that some of you were told to rest up after transfer whereas my clinic (Lister) says it's fine to even go for a run on the same day.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hoping- sex is not the reason it didn't work so dont feel bad! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OMG I would never go for a run after transfer! How strange how cilinc differ, as I know Lister is a brilliant clinic-I might even go there if my current cycle doesn't work. My clinic say to just carry on as normal, but my Zita West book (she is a fertility/assisted conception expert!) says 3 days bed rest! Last cycle I only rested on the day so this time I'm gonna chill out on the sofa for at least 3 days! x

Oh -and currently have 7 embies going strong, well 5 strong, 2 lagging a bit! transfer either tommorow or wednesday!x


----------



## Hoping1986

Schoolteacher, wishing you all best for your transfer!


----------



## sienna1

babydrms, how are you holding up? Did you get your test done?


----------



## babydrms

sienna1 said:


> babydrms, how are you holding up? Did you get your test done?

Yep, game over :bfn:.


----------



## sarah10380

i'm so sorry babydrms :hug:
you have a follow up scheduled already, right?


----------



## babydrms

sarah10380 said:


> i'm so sorry babydrms :hug:
> you have a follow up scheduled already, right?

Tomorrow...and I have a list of questions as long as my arm.


----------



## sarah10380

thats good..lets us know how it goes


----------



## schoolteacher

So sorry to hear your news babydrms, glad you don't have to wait weeks for follow-up, I hope you get some answers to your questions. x


----------



## Care76

Babydrms I am so, so sorry. :hugs: I wish there was something more I could do to help, but I know time is what you need. I am glad you will be able to get some answers soon.


----------



## sarah10380

does anyone know how long it takes for the trigger shot to leave your system?


----------



## Hoping1986

Babydrms I know the feeling. Def ask questions. Had you frozen any embies? 

For me it took 12 days for trigger to leave. I think it depends on ur weight/height etc....- think, and I am 5'8" and 130lbs.


----------



## babydrms

I tested out my trigger in 7-8 days and I did 2 Ovidrels...

We decided to go ahead with another cycle right away. So now I just need AF to show up!


----------



## tortoise

Hi ladies
Sorry for the selfish me post - I'm writing on a deadly slow connection in Rwanda. I finally found a Rwandan pregnancy test (very weird - involved collecting drops of urine and pipetting into a well on the test). Anyway it was positive... but the line isn't very strong and I'm now 18DPO. BUT it is 9pm here and I've been drinking water all day. The picture is attached (if it uploads...)
Please let me know what you think. I know a positive is a positive but surely it should be darker now...


----------



## Care76

Oh wow Babydrms! I didn't know you could do it without having a break. Come on cycle! FX!

Tortoise, those sound like our cheap dollar store tests here. I am not sure about all tests like that, but I know my cheap tests were very light and the First Response Early Results were super dark. So I wouldn't read too much into it. Yay, you are pregnant! Congrats!


----------



## Arimas

babydrms said:


> sienna1 said:
> 
> 
> babydrms, how are you holding up? Did you get your test done?
> 
> Yep, game over :bfn:.Click to expand...

So sorry babydrms :hugs: Glad you are going to try again soon, do you have to do a fresh cycle or did you have some frozen? take care


----------



## Arimas

Hoping1986 said:


> Beta results were neg :( I know my body so when I was 8dp3dt and my sore boobs were gone I lost a little faith. Yes the nurse called me when I was at work. I fought back tears, called hubby and told him, I could hear his disappointment. He figure you pay so much so its sure to happen.....
> Re called me back and told me that she will do a next cycle free of charge, says she will give me Ganarelix instead of Lupron because it might've been too strong for me I just have to pay surgical fees which total $2810....start stims 3/2....et week of 3/12...I'm home thinking it over. What do you ladies think?

So sorry Hoping1986 :hugs: I agree with your DH that we pay so much that it has to happen, but thats the kind of situation we are in, but the bright side is that we are able to get IVF than nothing. We just have to keep trying :hugs: 

Glad to hear that the RE isnt charging you a full cycle, good luck, and hope you have a better result this time :flower:


----------



## desperate4567

So Sorry. It happened to me too. At least you can start again next cycle. They are having me wait till April which I would rather start again right away. Oh well. Are you able to use any frozen?



babydrms said:


> sienna1 said:
> 
> 
> babydrms, how are you holding up? Did you get your test done?
> 
> Yep, game over :bfn:.Click to expand...


----------



## schoolteacher

Good news on starting again baby drms!

Tortoise! sounds like your pregnant! congratulations! do you have another test you can do in the morning?xxx

afm-had 2 blasts transferred today! woop! so pleased they let me have 2! x


----------



## babydrms

tortoise said:


> Hi ladies
> Sorry for the selfish me post - I'm writing on a deadly slow connection in Rwanda. I finally found a Rwandan pregnancy test (very weird - involved collecting drops of urine and pipetting into a well on the test). Anyway it was positive... but the line isn't very strong and I'm now 18DPO. BUT it is 9pm here and I've been drinking water all day. The picture is attached (if it uploads...)
> Please let me know what you think. I know a positive is a positive but surely it should be darker now...


Congratulations, your pregnant!!




Care76 said:


> Oh wow Babydrms! I didn't know you could do it without having a break. Come on cycle! FX!
> 
> Tortoise, those sound like our cheap dollar store tests here. I am not sure about all tests like that, but I know my cheap tests were very light and the First Response Early Results were super dark. So I wouldn't read too much into it. Yay, you are pregnant! Congrats!


I didn't know either, but my RE decided a "back to back" cycle would be good - you kind of ride the momentum from the last, so You usually stim less days. 




Arimas said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sienna1 said:
> 
> 
> babydrms, how are you holding up? Did you get your test done?
> 
> Yep, game over :bfn:.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry babydrms :hugs: Glad you are going to try again soon, do you have to do a fresh cycle or did you have some frozen? take careClick to expand...




desperate4567 said:


> So Sorry. It happened to me too. At least you can start again next cycle. They are having me wait till April which I would rather start again right away. Oh well. Are you able to use any frozen?


We have 3 frozen blasts but we are going to save those for a "future" try in case my ovaries do decide to fail (I have low reserve). So this will be another fresh cycle. 




schoolteacher said:


> Good news on starting again baby drms!
> 
> Tortoise! sounds like your pregnant! congratulations! do you have another test you can do in the morning?xxx
> 
> afm-had 2 blasts transferred today! woop! so pleased they let me have 2! x

Fx'd - stick little beans - STICK!

So, AF showed up today and she is trying to kill me I think. But that means I start Day 3 monitoring on Friday. Crazy. I will be stimming again very soon. Hopping back on the crazy train! :wacko:


----------



## Hoping1986

Babydrms wow you and I are jumping right back in! af was crraaazzzyyy when it came last Wed. I started bcp and still have spotting! I think I start stimming 3/2...different protocol this time, Ganarelix


----------



## babydrms

Hoping1986 said:


> Babydrms wow you and I are jumping right back in! af was crraaazzzyyy when it came last Wed. I started bcp and still have spotting! I think I start stimming 3/2...different protocol this time, Ganarelix

Did you use lupron last time? Ganirelix doesn't hurt going in but it develops a welt. :shrug: Wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't been stimming for 8 days before I even started it...Really hoping for a shorter stim.


----------



## tortoise

An update from me - I tracked down a CB digi and it's come back as pregnant 2-3 weeks. Now I had my egg collection three weeks ago and had two transferred so I don't think this is promising news. What do you think? Am fed up with being away from home and trying to work out whether this is happening for us or not!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

tortoise said:


> An update from me - I tracked down a CB digi and it's come back as pregnant 2-3 weeks. Now I had my egg collection three weeks ago and had two transferred so I don't think this is promising news. What do you think? Am fed up with being away from home and trying to work out whether this is happening for us or not!

You are pregnant my dear! When will you be able to see your doctor?


----------



## tortoise

I accept that I am pregnant but having had miscarriages in the past I am very nervous that this is not starting well.
I fly home tonight but then straight on to the US so I will not be able to see my doctor or have blood tests until mid March. Bad planning...

How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

tortoise said:


> I accept that I am pregnant but having had miscarriages in the past I am very nervous that this is not starting well.
> I fly home tonight but then straight on to the US so I will not be able to see my doctor or have blood tests until mid March. Bad planning...
> 
> How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

Is there a way you can see a dr in the US? 

Things are ok. Only symptoms are being tired and anxious about upcoming appointments. We are hoping to see a heartbeat on Tuesday which will hopefully allow us to relax a bit.


----------



## schoolteacher

Tortoise those cb digi's don't change from 2-3weeks to 3+ very accurately! I have heard of other ladies worrying about this! Though I can understand this won't really help you to stop worrying! X


----------



## Care76

The clear blue with conception indicator doesn't go to 3+ weeks until you have over 2000 iu/ml. Very soon it should reach that point. But remember, urine and blood betas can have different results so you can't go by the urine alone. 

Also, supposedly the UK CB digitals don't go to 3+ weeks until 20,000 which is completely insane.


----------



## babydrms

tortoise said:


> An update from me - I tracked down a CB digi and it's come back as pregnant 2-3 weeks. Now I had my egg collection three weeks ago and had two transferred so I don't think this is promising news. What do you think? Am fed up with being away from home and trying to work out whether this is happening for us or not!

After reading this and everyone elses follow-up answers, I think I understand now why these are not sold in the U.S. It's ok to be cautious, especially after experiencing losses in the past. To be honost, the ladies with positive betas and those which are rising accordingly, still are on edge until they see a heartbeat. Your just going to have just hang in there...try and enjoy your travels. I would give anything to travel right now. I love it. Even if not for pleasure. Just love to be somewhere new. I would tell you to relax, but when people tell me to relax I want to punch them - nothing like a fertility patient to make crazy people look sane!


----------



## tortoise

you guys are so great! thanks for all the reassurance I shall try to relax... (while googling HCG levels on CB digis....)
31 - good luck with the scan. I'm sure it will go great.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies-I'm on day 5 of stimms now- felt quite a few twinges last couple of days but not much today and feel bit bloated but not too bad-anyone else not have much in way of side effects but still respond ok? X x


----------

